# February 2013 babies



## Seity

Cautiously in here after getting an unplanned BFP this morning. We weren't planning to have anymore, but I OV'd early this month without warning and despite the odds and only DTD the once, here I am. I'll be 39 in July. I had my son when I was 36. He was my first. I also conceived him only DTD once that month, but we were actually ttc back then. I guess being over 35 doesn't mean low fertility for me.

*February Roll Call*
Jan 30 - Loompylooloo :yellow: It's a girl! :pink: Caitlin Lorna (Kitty) - 31 January 2013 - 7lbs 4oz
Feb 01 - oorweeistyin :blue:
Feb 02 - patooti :blue:
Feb 04 - Lindylou :yellow:
Feb 05 - trathsack
Feb 09 - Seity :blue: Samuel Vincent - 4 February 2013 - 7lb 2oz
Feb 10 - Wanting3
Feb 10 - POASFiend
Feb 10 - Temmah
Feb 10 - JJay :yellow: -> :blue:
Feb 11 - Char63 :pink:
Feb 11 - WhoopC :pink:
Feb 11 - 3sisters :blue: Seth - 7 February 2013 - 7lb 3oz
Feb 12 - Casper72 :blue: Jaxen - 7 December 2012 - 3lb 13oz
Feb 13 - Peggy O :pink:
Feb 14 - Bumpity1 :blue: Jude Arlo - 7 February2013 - 8lb
Feb 15 - PerpetualMama :pink: Anneliese Marie - 20 February 2013 - 7lb 6.5oz
Feb 16 - rossi46
Feb 20 - Darklady
Feb 20 - u2addict
Feb 21 - SarahSausage
Feb 23 - FebruaryMama
Feb 28 - Lulu :yellow: It's a girl! :pink: Megan Hannah - 19 Feb 2013 - 8lbs 4oz
- waitingmids :blue:

*March Roll Call*
Mar 04 - Becks2

*Sad losses:*
:angel: marathongirl
:angel: Mrs. T
:angel: shancherie


----------



## patooti

I will be 39 in Sept and just got a BFP last week. EDD is 2nd Feb.

This will be my first! We DTD this month 2 - 3 days before I O'd and were actually not intending to try this month. 

I'm kind of freaking out, have a doc appointment in 4 days. Cautiously excited.


----------



## Seity

Welcome patooti! Sounds like we are in a similar place. I haven't actually scheduled an appointment yet because I'm away on vacation and won't be home until later this week.
I haven't even told my husband yet because I want him to enjoy the rest of the vacation.


----------



## Kittyrugs

Im 40 and just found out that im expecting, this was a planned pregnancy.

Im very nervous because I had pre-eclampsia with my son in 2009, I know im high risk to have this again. The things we put ourselves through eh!! We were trying to conceive since sept 2011, I thought it would take much longer.

February baby here we come:happydance:


----------



## Seity

Welcome Kittyrugs. I hope things go more smoothly for you this time around.
I'm not concerned about the pregnancy part. I had the easiest, most complication free pregnancy possible the first time around and I was 36. I know it won't necessarily be the same this time, but I'm hoping it will.


----------



## char63

Another feb baby here!! Can't quite believe it.


----------



## Wanting3

I'm due on feb 10th! I am excited! We planned on this and this will be our last. So I am going to enjoy this pregnancy! I'm 36 and DH is 39


----------



## Seity

Hi Char63 and Wanting3. :wave:
Wanting - I'm due Feb 11! I can't imagine actually wanting more than one. I'm still trying to accept that I'm going to have two at some point.


----------



## Wanting3

My Dh and I have always wanted a big family. He wanted 6 when we first met. It took us so long to get pregnant with our first we had to cut the number down. So he is happy with 3. I keep having dreams that I am having twins, he would be so happy but I am nervous. :wacko:


----------



## Seity

Multiples is my worst nightmare. We don't have any family nearby to help, so just dealing with one has been insane. Twins would be impossible. We'd have to quit our jobs and move near the in-laws.
Finally called to schedule my appointment. I'll get a scan on the 29th, but my midwife appointment isn't until July 6th. I guess they're pretty busy this time of year and the sonographer wasn't going to be there the 6th, so they had to fit a quick scan in the week before. I don't mind getting the scan a little earlier and I'll be close to 8 weeks when I get it.

I just realized I'll be exactly 12 weeks on my 39th birthday. I'll get to tell everyone about the baby for my birthday, that's pretty cool.


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi all,

I am new to this website. I have just found out 2 days ago that I am expecting baby number 4. Both myself and DH are 40 this year! Am a little nervous as had an early miscarriage afew months ago. Was told it was probably a bad egg due to my age, hard to comprehend when you feel 18! Not sure on dates as have pcos and irregular cycles. Pretty sure it's going to be a Feb baby though. Nice to be able to chat to ladies in the same boat as haven't even told parents yet! Have doctors appointment next week so hopefully will see a midwife shortly after.


----------



## POASFiend

Feb 10 for me. saw the sac on ultrasound yesterday. They weren't supposed to scan me for another couple of weeks so I think there was a scheduling mix up. Oh well just means I have to go back for another soon! We've had two recent early losses so I'm a bit scared.


----------



## Seity

Good luck at your appointment Bumpity1. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Merseyminky

I have just got my BFP this morning after TTC for 12 years. I am 36 and so is DH, we are soooooooooo excited! (and scared) we can't believe it.

Baby dust to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bumpity1

Thank you Seity will let you know. Just hoping its not too long till see a midwife, as don't think it will feel real till then! 

Hi Merseyminky, welcome to this thread. Big congratulations to you :happydance: you must be having lots of overwhelming feelings. How amazing for you xxxxxx


----------



## Seity

Super congrats Merseyminky! That's a long wait for your BFP! I was 36 with my first baby.
I declare this thread a super sticky lucky thread because I'm in a good mood :rofl:
:dust: 

Hi POASFiend! I seem to have missed your post originally for some reason.


----------



## Loompylooloo

Hi ladies, 
I am 38 and 5+3 with number 4. Feeling the sickness creeping in! I am due on Feb 6 and very pleased to "meet" you all!
C
:winkwink:


----------



## SarahSausage

Hi. Can I join too? I got my bfp yesterday after 3 months ttc this time. Got a chemical first month so keeping fingers crossed. This will be my third child & hubby's second. I have a 19 year old and we have a 1 year old together. I'm 39 - 40 in October. My due date is 21st February at the minute.


----------



## Seity

Hi Loompylooloo and SarahSausage!
Would everyone like me to put an estimated due date in the 1st post for quick reference? Anything else: age, # of current children, etc?


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi SarahSausage,

I am also 40 in Oct! Hopefully you didn't get Halloween for your birthday like I did! My DH is also 40 this year and we were going to have a big party. Think my due date is around the 16th. How similar!


----------



## Bumpity1

Seity said:


> Hi Loompylooloo and SarahSausage!
> Would everyone like me to put an estimated due date in the 1st post for quick reference? Anything else: age, # of current children, etc?

Hi Seity, think my due date is going to be around the 16th. May change after dating scan but can use this date as an idea. I have DD 12, DD10, and DS 3.


----------



## SarahSausage

Bumpity1 said:


> Hi SarahSausage,
> 
> I am also 40 in Oct! Hopefully you didn't get Halloween for your birthday like I did! My DH is also 40 this year and we were going to have a big party. Think my due date is around the 16th. How similar!

How spooky! I'm Halloween too!! Not sure what my plans will be now as I'll have a big bump!
Lol.


----------



## char63

Hi everyone,

Im due Feb 11th, based on lmp,but apart from sore boobs I dont really have any symptoms. I have a 6 yr old boy and i remember feeling really sick when i was preg with him. Im a little cautious as i had a miscarriage about 2 years ago at 12 weeks. Fingers crossed this baby will stay. How are the rest of you feeling? Any symptoms, etc?


----------



## Seity

My breasts are a little tender and feel fuller and I get bloated in the evening; otherwise, I feel great. I didn't really have much in the way of symptoms the first time either. Just some bloating and extreme hunger in the first trimester. So far, this pregnancy is similar to that one, except with tender breasts and the occasional abdominal twinge added in. I seem to recall the hunger didn't start until 6 weeks, so I'm not worried that I haven't had that yet.


----------



## Merseyminky

Seity said:


> Hi Loompylooloo and SarahSausage!
> Would everyone like me to put an estimated due date in the 1st post for quick reference? Anything else: age, # of current children, etc?

Yes please!


----------



## Loompylooloo

I have felt a little nauseous but nothing too bad. I suffered with hyperemesis (severe sickness) with all 3 of my other pregnancies and had to take lots of medication and was hospitalised with 2 of them. It usually starts around 7 weeks so am waiting for that joy. At the mo I feel great but a little tired.
Glad you are all feeling ok.
Thanks for the dd list!
C
:thumbup:


----------



## POASFiend

oh loompy i hope it's different this time. oh the bloating and heavy/senditive boobs are in full swing here. Today is monumental as my las 2 pregnancies ended on this very day, but this time I'm 5 weeks and haven't had any cramps. Was supposed to get a 6 week scan but they called me in super early. So I had an ultrasound a few days ago. Not much to see yet but it was reassuring to know a sac has developed. 

Hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## Bumpity1

SarahSausage said:


> Bumpity1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi SarahSausage,
> 
> I am also 40 in Oct! Hopefully you didn't get Halloween for your birthday like I did! My DH is also 40 this year and we were going to have a big party. Think my due date is around the 16th. How similar!
> 
> How spooky! I'm Halloween too!! Not sure what my plans will be now as I'll have a big bump!
> Lol.Click to expand...

That is so weird! Do you think you will get an early scan? I usually do as I have very irregular cycles so they need to date me. Would be even weirder if they gave us the same due date. Keep us posted!


----------



## SarahSausage

Don't think I'll get an early scan. Under what circumstances can you get an early one?


----------



## Seity

I get an 8 week dating scan, so they can be certain to schedule my NT scan in the correct time frame. 
If you've ever had a miscarriage, they generally schedule an early scan (I haven't).
I think they do early scans for those who do ivf or iui too.
Not sure about other reasons other than emergency ones when a problem is suspected because of severe cramping or bleeding.


----------



## SarahSausage

Ah-my hospital don't offer NT scans. We have to pay privately & go to a different clinic for one.
I'm not in a high risk group for anything that I'm aware of, at least I wasn't with my previous 2 pregnancies.


----------



## Seity

If you're over 35, you qualify for the NT scan here.


----------



## Bumpity1

SarahSausage said:


> Ah-my hospital don't offer NT scans. We have to pay privately & go to a different clinic for one.
> I'm not in a high risk group for anything that I'm aware of, at least I wasn't with my previous 2 pregnancies.

Hi, not sure what country your in but I'm in the U.K and they offer the NT scan as a general rule. This is especially for women over 35 and Seitys right, you need to get the right time frame for the scan. If your absolutely sure of your dates and have a 'normal' cycle maybe this is why you've never been offered an early scan. I had an iui baby first and clinic wanted to check how many babies there were before they discharged me, after that my other two were from the most irregular cycles and I really didn't have a clue! If I had gone on my LMP with my second I would have been 3 months further along than I was! I'm seeing my doctor tomorrow to get my midwife referral so we will see what happens. Have you seen anyone yet?


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi Ladies, 

I am currently feeling absolutely great. I need to pee more which is annoying me already! Sickness usually kicks in at 6 weeks for me and each pregnancy has got worse so I am dreading it. Plus point is that my skin has gone really baby soft, even my hubby noticed it. Minus point is that my hair has gone really greasy and I have to wash every day otherwise it looks like you could fry and egg on it, lol! Had abit of cramping for a few days but that seems to have gone too. I know it's early days but anyone thought whether they are going to find out the sex of the baby? I had a surprise with my first, found out with my other 2 and quite like the idea of a surprise this time as this will be my last. Think DH wants to find out. Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## Seity

I'd never be able to wait. It's just as much of a surprise at 20 weeks as at 40 and I like to plan. The labor is enough of a surprise for me and there's no way in heck we'd manage to come up with a boy and a girl name we agreed on.


----------



## SarahSausage

I'm in the UK too but my hospital don't offer
Nuchal scan-just 16 week blood test. I was 38 with my last baby & didn't get an early scan & I had to pay for nuchal. I'm presuming it'll be the same this time round but guess I'll find out when I see my doctor in 2 weeks. I haven't seen anyone yet.


----------



## Bumpity1

I am so surprised! I had a nuchal offered with every pregnancy, so just presumed it was the norm. Cant believe that they dont offer such an important scan at every hospital with an antenatal unit on the N.H.S. I moved last year so have a different G.P & hospital this time but checked online and they do do it. 

Seity I totally get where your coming from. We didn't name our son for 6 weeks after he was born because we couldn't agree, and we found out at the 20 week scan, lol. If I am having another boy we are going to struggle, so maybe I should find out. Also I love clothes shopping for the baby so would be a nightmare not to be able to buy things I like. Just like the idea of a surprise this time, am confused!


----------



## Darklady

Hi Ladies... can I join?

I'm being cautiously optimistic... after 7 years of trying and 3 miscarriages under my belt (hence, the caution *sigh*), I got a + HPT on Sunday. Based on LMP, I'll be 4w tomorrow and due Feb 20th. I'll be 38 in August... if I'm counting right, just shy of a week after starting T2.

We have twins in the family (fraternal... so there's the possibility of heredity... and back when I was charting, several charts suggested double ovulation, so who knows... we may get a bonus baby to offset how long we've had to wait). Here 'triple-screen' testing (NT + some other stuff) is pretty much standard, and pretty much non-negotiable for over 35s... 

For those of you doing NT scan... if it shows anything 'abnormal', will you be proceeding with amnio? I'm torn, both because there's no way in hell I'd terminate (not after all we've been through to get here), and because of the increased risk of m/c (slim as it may be, I'm paranoid I guess)


----------



## oorweeistyin

Hi ladies, 

Mind if I join you?

I am very cautiously pregnant after ttc for 42 mths and 2 losses. We had actually stopped trying and I was due to start bc again. We only bd'd once as other half works away and was only home for a flying visit. 

I'm 41 and so is my OH, I have a 12 d/s and this will be our first together. I'm due on Feb 1st and i had a reassurance scan today......saw our little bean and his/hers heart beating away!

I am elated and I'm just praying this little bean sticks xxx

Good luck to all you ladies :kiss:


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi Darklady big congratulations to you:happydance: personally Alarm bells would ring if my Nuchal & bloods suggested a high chance of abnormality as with my other pregnancies my odds came out very low. Not sure what I would do though. Oh and twins would be fantastic, keep us posted.

Hi oorweeistyin big congratulations to you too:happydance: it's lovely when you see that little bean

Poasfiend, hope the dreaded day passed uneventfully for you.

Wishing sticky, sticky beans all round xx


----------



## Casper72

I'd like to join you ladies. I'm 39, 40 in November and cautiously 5 weeks pregnant today, due on Feb 12th. After 3 failed IUI attempts, and a doctor who told us that due to my age I will not get pregnant and if I do it will end in miscarriage, here I am naturally pregnant the month after our last IUI hoping and praying that this is a healthy, sticky bean. 

Congrats to all you ladies here. Let us all have sticky beans please!


----------



## Seity

Congrats Casper72! Sticky :dust: for you.


----------



## SarahSausage

Congrats Casper72. I'm 39 too, 40 in October. I'm a week behind you though-just 4 weeks. Wishing you a healthy & happy full term pregnancy!


----------



## Seity

It's always just a little sad when I finish the last of my morning coffee. :cry: 
I have to wait a whole day before my next cup. *sigh*


----------



## Bumpity1

Well saw doctor today, she was lovely. Did say I would be classed as an older mother and would be looked after more closely. She said bonus is that I will get more scans, yay! Had heartburn all day today, hope not due to pregnancy already! 

Hello and congrats to the new ladies x


----------



## Casper72

Sarah-thanks and same to you. H&H 9 months. I'm hoping that since I will have a c-cection again I will get to go earlier than my due date. We'll see. 

Bumpity-Good for you having a doc who recognizes that you are of 'advanced maternal age' (sorry, I hate using that term) and they will keep a closer eye on you duriing your pregnancy. I was hoping for the same, but my OB won't see me until week 10. So my first appt is scheduled for July 18th and they will do an ultrasound at that time.


----------



## Loompylooloo

Hey ladies!!!
Welcome to all the new members - so nice to meet you all!!! I wish you all a healthy and happy pregnancy!!!
I am feeling very nauseous again today! I had to take 3 metacloperamide yesterday and 1 so far today. I am also SO tired and have managed to do nothing apart form drag 3 little horrors round the supermarket this afternoon which was not fun!
Anyway.....looking forard to bedtime!!!
C


----------



## SarahSausage

That's great news Bumpity! Did this happen with your last pregnancy too? I'd love extra scans lol. I'd really like an early one just to set my mind at ease.


----------



## Bumpity1

Thanks Sarahsausage,

I was 35 when I had my DS and I didn't get treated any differently then. I only had the early scan for dates. The extra few years obviously make a difference,lol. Im not sure exactly what it entails, hopefully midwife will enlighten me when I see her. I hope you get the extra treatment as I do think it's nice being able to have an extra scan or two, just for reassurance and to say hello! You were 38 with your last, did you have extra appointments if not scans? 

Thanks casper72, 

My doctor did call me 'older' apologetically! She is of a similar age so think she understood. Let us know how your US goes, it seems so far away but hopefully time will fly.


----------



## Seity

I was 35/36 with my first and classified as 'older', but I didn't feel like I got any extra or different treatment than if I'd been younger. I don't really expect it'll be any different this time either even being 3 years older. I guess because I had such a healthy, easy pregnancy they didn't need to monitor me any more. I'm expecting the same this time around.
I suppose technically I get the 12 week NT scan as an 'extra' scan.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Can I join you all? I'm 41, will be 42 in October, and got a VERY unexpected BFP on June 8. I think I'm due around Feb 16th, but all these due date calculators say Feb 13th. Just hoping this one sticks around for 40 weeks regardless of when that 40 weeks ends :). 
I have 5 children ages 21, 19, 17, 14, and 5. I lost one almost 4 years ago. I never even doubted I would carry number 6 to term so was completely wrecked when I lost "her" at 7-8 weeks. I'm currently obsessed and terrified of another loss. Trying to stay optimistic, and the forums help :).
Congrats to all of you, and hopefully we can travel this journey together!!


----------



## PerpetualMama

BTW, I called my doctor's office and called MYSELF a "geriatric OB patient". :winkwink: and I don't even care! My main worries are increased risk of loss, still birth, and Downes syndrome. I will get a level 2 u/s around 16 weeks I think. My first doc appt isn't until the 13th of July! I'll be around 9 weeks then. I'm not sure if an early scan would be reassuring or not since I saw a heartbeat the last time and started to bleed 3 days later. I just keep telling myself this time that I'll take it one day at a time and see where it leads. Lots will change if this one comes home in February!


----------



## Seity

Hi PerpetualMama. Welcome to the group. My due date based on LMP would be the 13th, but I know exactly when I OV'd, so I use that date.
Wow 5 kids! I was one of 5 and I have no idea how my parents did it. If this little surprise hadn't come along, I'd have been quite happy with only the one little terror in my life.
Here's hoping your latest surprise is a sticky little BFP.
BTW - My husband has some cousins who live in Newport, RI!


----------



## PerpetualMama

I'm praying for that too! I don't think I could handle another loss :/. I have to stay positive! I'm doing everything I can to give lil one a good start. Gave up coffee completely *gasp*, no junk food, drinking plenty of water, and so on. Hoping extra efforts help!!


----------



## Seity

Wow, good for you! I don't give up anything except alcohol and that's only until I'm out of the 1st tri. The best part of my day is my 1 cup of coffee in the morning.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Seity said:


> Wow, good for you! I don't give up anything except alcohol and that's only until I'm out of the 1st tri. The best part of my day is my 1 cup of coffee in the morning.

I LOVE MY COFFEE!!! I MISS my coffee! I'm just so paranoid right now. I don't know why I had the mmc, so I will give up anything I have heard could have some effect on the baby. I think I'm dragging @$$ for lack of caffiene :wacko:


----------



## SarahSausage

Hi Bumpity - I didn't get anything extra because of my age but I took a rash-pityriasis rosea-and went back to my gp twice to tell her I found research saying it could affect my baby so she referred me onto a consultant rather than the midwives I'd been seeing. From then I saw a consultant each time & got a scan each time but no extra appointments.


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi Sarahsausage 

I hope everything was ok for you in the end. I wonder if they will treat you differently this time as you will be 40 by the time you deliver. Let me know what they say. I have a friend who had a baby last year at the age of 45 & she is at the same doctors as me, so same midwife and was supposed to have her baby at the same hospital, ( she didn't, long story). Shes on holiday till tomorrow but will ask her how different, if at all her treatment was.


----------



## Loompylooloo

Hi PerpetualMama and welcome! I am sending you big sticky vibes for baby number six! How exciting!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Loompylooloo said:


> Hi PerpetualMama and welcome! I am sending you big sticky vibes for baby number six! How exciting!

Thank you Loopylooloo! Very exciting indeed. I've been walking around with the phrase "sticky beans" in my head all day yesterday! :haha:

Good morning ladies! I hope you are all doing wonderfully this morning and feeling however it is you hope to be feeling :winkwink:...have a beautiful day!


----------



## Bumpity1

Morning ladies,

Hope you are all good and feeling well.

Looking through this site I have come across the Chinese gender prediction calendar. Alot of ladies seem to use it. I wondered if any of you have used this and it was correct. I have just used it and it's predicting a girl for me! Do any of you fancy doing it for fun, then we can see how accurate it is.


----------



## Seity

It was wrong for me with my son. He's definitely not a girl.


----------



## Darklady

It's saying 'boy' for me... but timing and fertility challenges suggest it's much more likely a girl. Hopefully we'll get to find out!


----------



## Seity

Ugh, this gas is so severe I can't eat! -- Thank god I have my own office...


----------



## POASFiend

Seity ME TOO!!!!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Bumpity, it was right with all of my surviving 5 kids. It says this one is a boy. My DS (17) wanted me to do the needle on a thread trick to predict if it was a boy or girl and it seems to have me birthing quadruplets, 1 g and 3 b's LMAO. I don't know if that needle on a thread thing takes into account lost babies or not too otherwise it's quintuplets teeheehee. I told DH -who wants a boy- that I don't care what it is as long as it's alive :). the boys of the house want a boy, the girls want a girl. I just want to bring it home!


----------



## Seity

The moon phase thing was right for me for when the baby would be born. Pretty much all the old wives tales, etc were wrong. My husband was born 3 days after a full moon and so was my son. Theory is that means if the labor is natural, this one will also be born 3 days after a full moon.


----------



## Bumpity1

Darklady & perpetual, 

Thanks for taking time to do the prediction calendar. Wow perpetual that's amazing! 5 right so far. There's a lady on another post that it has predicted all 8 of her's correctly, so thats what got me thinking it would be fun for us to see.

Wishing you both very sticky beans xxx


----------



## PerpetualMama

Bumpity1 said:


> Darklady & perpetual,
> 
> Thanks for taking time to do the prediction calendar. Wow perpetual that's amazing! 5 right so far. There's a lady on another post that it has predicted all 8 of her's correctly, so thats what got me thinking it would be fun for us to see.
> 
> Wishing you both very sticky beans xxx

It's got a 50/50 chance of being right. Maybe I'm just lucky with the odds hahaha, unless some ancient chinese calendar governs my DH's sperm :rofl:

It is fun though and will be interesting to see what everyone has. I hope to find out what it is at my level 2 u/s. I never found out with the first 4, but seeing as I gave away EVERYTHING after my loss I will want to know which friend or family member to hit up for baby stuff (My Goddaughter will be almost one when this one arrives so lots of girl stuff there, and my nephew was born right about the time this one was conceived, so I might just get lucky!) I'm glad I saved all the maternity stuff "Just in case", at least I don't have to spend hundreds like I did last time!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Seity...please change my due date to Feb 15, that's what my doc said. Of course, not too happy with her right now since she failed to call in the prescription for prenatal vitamins with the proper folic acid levels for "women over 35" and I've gone in twice since Thursday. 
My doc told me I should be getting 4 mg of folic acid because the risk or neural tube defects increase with maternal age. Regular prenatals have only 800 mcg. Anybody ever hear of such a high dose being prescribed?


----------



## Bumpity1

Perpetual,

Sorry cant give you advice on the folic acid issue. We seem to have a different amount in our prenatal vitamins, a standard 400 mcg. From what i can gather we are advised to take a higher amount (600-800mcg ) if there is a history of neural tube defects. I am 40 in Oct and haven't been told by my doctor to take a higher amount because of my age. It's funny how different countries have different guidelines!


----------



## Bumpity1

Oh forgot to mention, 

I have a scan booked for the 3rd July. I will be 7 weeks and it is my DH's 40th birthday that day! Have decided to pay privately to have it done as have loads of friends visiting the following weekend and we are all going out for dinner and drinks, not me obviously! But if everything is ok we will tell them as otherwise they will find it very odd me not drinking alcohol. I could try to tell a lie but they know me too well!


----------



## Seity

I got a prenatal with 1mg. I've never heard of needing 5mg just for being older. I only took OTC stuff with 800mcg last pregnancy and I was 36. :shrug:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Bumpity1 said:


> Oh forgot to mention,
> 
> I have a scan booked for the 3rd July. I will be 7 weeks and it is my DH's 40th birthday that day! Have decided to pay privately to have it done as have loads of friends visiting the following weekend and we are all going out for dinner and drinks, not me obviously! But if everything is ok we will tell them as otherwise they will find it very odd me not drinking alcohol. I could try to tell a lie but they know me too well!

yay! early scan!
Going to my dad's 4th of July, hoping nobody thinks it odd that I refuse alcohol. Although I changed my way of eating last August and have since become less tolerant to alcohol anyway, so they'll probably attribute it to that I hope! 

I thought it was odd that she recommended more than one mg, but I'm taking my regular daily multiple as well as a folic acid supplement which brings me to 1 mg. I eat another several hundred every day in the foods I eat. The doctor said our bodies only absorb about 60 % of what we take in. First I've ever heard about high doses.


----------



## Seity

We have a big post season hockey party (my OH and I play) next Saturday. I plan to bring some root beer and put a beer cozy on it, so nobody knows I'm not drinking beer. Us hockey players are all big beer drinkers, so it would look odd if I wasn't drinking.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Seity said:


> We have a big post season hockey party (my OH and I play) next Saturday. I plan to bring some root beer and put a beer cozy on it, so nobody knows I'm not drinking beer. Us hockey players are all big beer drinkers, so it would look odd if I wasn't drinking.

so you'll be drinking (root)"beer"....good choice of sodas lmao


----------



## Seity

Yup, the local brewery actually makes a really good rootbeer and ginger beer.


----------



## Loompylooloo

Is everyone taking prenatal vitamins as well as folic acid? I have chosen not to due to sickness and my Dr seemed ok with that. I feel so nauseous most of the time and the meds I am taking are making me soooooo sleepy! I can only eat rubbish at the moment and would love to eat healthy greenery but can't quite manage it yet! Stodge, stodge and more stodge and chocolate for breakfast! 
How are you all feeling? Well I hope. I have had 2 hospital appts come through and I have no idea what they are for.....any help gratefully appreciated. 30 June is an outpatient referral midwife episode appt which I am guessing is a booking appt. the second is an Outpatient referral Obstetrics on 2 August. I am assuming that is not a scan as it doesn't say it is but I will be 13 weeks by then. Anyway, if anyone has an idea please share!
Hope all of you are happy and feeling healthy!
C


----------



## Temmah

Hi there. I'm new here and expecting my little one on 10 February. I'm 41, and this one was a complete surprise so I'm freaking out ever so slightly


----------



## Seity

Welcome Temmah.


----------



## JJay

:wave: Hi I'm Jo, 35 and due my second baby on the 10th February. I have an early scan booked for the 8th July and can't wait to see my little Pip :) 

I've not heard you need to take extra vitamins so I'm just taking the same as last time; combined folic acid, omega 3 and multi vitamin x


----------



## Bumpity1

Welcome and congratulations to the new ladies,

Loomplooloo, Sorry to hear you feel so rough. My sickness has got worse with each pregnancy so I'm dreading it. Just starting to feel a little sick on and off, but nothing bad, but I'm only 5 weeks so I know it's just around the corner!


----------



## Seity

Welcome JJay (and anyone else, if I missed you)
Looks like the 10th is a popular day!


----------



## Darklady

I'm taking Materna, but topping up with 3000 mcg folic acid (partly because this was an unexpected pregnancy and I'm paranoid *laugh*... partly because my fertility clinic the first 3 were big on the "You MUST take PregVit5... otherwise you're not getting enough folic acid!")

I figure, it's a water soluble supplement... what my body decides it doesn't need I'll just pee out anyway (and lord knows I'm doing enough of THAT *laugh*). Unless I start having trouble with the iron in the Materna, I doubt I'll be looking for a scrip for PregVit this time. Taking a prenatal at bedtime and my thyroid meds in the morning is so much easier than trying to fit in 2 pills in the morning that should be taken on an empty stomach (the morning dose of the preg-vit and my thyroid meds) while simultaneously fighting nausea, you know? Drove me mental while I was trying to do it last time. (wake up, take thyroid meds, don't eat for an hour, then wait 2 more hours, take preg vit (at work, where they didn't know I was preggo), don't eat for at least another hour... ugh. Recipe for feeling like dirt... and then the worries if I puked of "did I manage to get enough of the med absorbed?")

All that to say, yes, I'm topping up my folic acid (since I don't eat nearly enough dark leafy green and my cereal and bread aren't "enriched" with it)... not quite to 5, but probably up to about 4.


And, is it just me, or is it too early to feel nauseous all the time? I thought this didn't start 'til about 6w? 

Is anyone else having crazy dreams? I've had the craziest dreams the past few nights... like really just plain nutty *laugh*


----------



## PerpetualMama

Temmah said:


> Hi there. I'm new here and expecting my little one on 10 February. I'm 41, and this one was a complete surprise so I'm freaking out ever so slightly

Welcome Temmah! 41 here too and taken completely by surprise. I feel like I'm 16- absolutely terrified to tell my parents!


----------



## PerpetualMama

I'm taking regular women's daily multi-vitamin and additional Folic acid with DHA...plus I eat "Paleo" so my diet is only all meat, fruit, veggies, and nuts. I was shocked and relieved to see a lot of my daily favorites contain folic acid :)! Doc said iron only really comes in to play about mid pregnancy, and told me to watch my vitamin A intake (carrots being a favorite quick snack of mine) because too much is no good for the baby. I used to take fish oil tablets daily, but they say not intended for pregnant women. The DHA is a much lesser concentration and lists the same sources of fish. I wonder what the difference really is. Do they raise the sardines and anchovies on a farm specifically for the preggo vitamins?!


----------



## Seity

I'm surprised the doc was ok with a regular multi-vit. Usually they prefer you switch to a prenatal because the synthetic vit-A in a regular one is linked to birth defects if you have too much, but the vit-a in a prenatal is beta carotene and safe.
https://teratology.org/pubs/vitamina.htm
I practically lived on carrots in the first tri with my son. Carrots and peanuts!


----------



## marathongirl

Hi ladies mind if I join? I'm not sure how long I will be here? I have been lurking for the last week. My story I am 42 and got my BFP June 10th 7 cycles after my mmc at 12 weeks in Nov. This will be my 3rd but 1st with dh. I have been getting hcg tests all week and they are rising a bit slower than normal. The last 2 were 4 days apart and 307 to 723. That gives it just over a 3 day doubling period. Does anyone know of someone who had slow riding hcg and a normal pregnancy? I'm feeling quite worried. My edd is Feb.18. I hope I am still here!! Fx'd for everyone and baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi marathongirl,

Welcome to this thread.
Sorry I can't give advice on rising hcg levels as we don't get regularly tested for those in the uk. But good luck and I hope someone here can help!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Thank you Seity! I read the article and will check my daily mult. :dohh:


----------



## Temmah

PerpetualMama said:


> Temmah said:
> 
> 
> Hi there. I'm new here and expecting my little one on 10 February. I'm 41, and this one was a complete surprise so I'm freaking out ever so slightly
> 
> Welcome Temmah! 41 here too and taken completely by surprise. I feel like I'm 16- absolutely terrified to tell my parents!Click to expand...

I know exactly how that feels - I haven't told my Dad yet because I just know he's going to have a fit! Haha


----------



## Seity

I hope everyone is doing well. I think the increased hunger is finally kicking in. I've been waiting for it to start and consider it a good sign that everything is going OK. It's my version of MS, I get hungry when my blood sugar starts to drop instead of nauseous. Fine by me :thumbup:


----------



## Casper72

I know how you feel! I'm scared to tell my family too and I'm 39 years old for goodness sake! I have 2 daughters, ages 20 and 14 so I'm afraid my family will think I'm completely nuts for starting all over again. My husband and I also have a very strained relationship with his family so telling them is not going to go over well at all. To ad to that, they all know he had a vascetomy after his 2nd child with his first wife so they think he's not capable of having any more children so this will come as a complete shock to them. They don't know he had a vas reversal a year ago. We chose not to tell anyone in case it didn't work. No need to ruffle feathers unnecessarily. Good luck to you when you do tell your family!


----------



## Casper72

Oops, my last post was meant in response to PerpetualMama being terrified to tell her parents. Forgot to include her original post with mine.


----------



## Seity

I've never had my beta's taken either, but I sure hope you'll be sticking around marathongirl! Would you like me to add you to the first post?


----------



## PerpetualMama

Seity,
I know what you're talking about with the hunger and drop in blood sugar. That's causing me problems at work between feeling like I might pass out to feeling like I'm going to get sick, I ate constantly and God forbid I go over an hour and a half without stuffing something down my throat, my stomach was audibly growling! It's that or huge burps...or like today when I had to escape to the customer's bathroom because thought I'd throw up in front of my dad! I swear I'm going to be as big as a house before this LO arrives...:munch:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Casper72 said:


> I know how you feel! I'm scared to tell my family too and I'm 39 years old for goodness sake! I have 2 daughters, ages 20 and 14 so I'm afraid my family will think I'm completely nuts for starting all over again. My husband and I also have a very strained relationship with his family so telling them is not going to go over well at all. To ad to that, they all know he had a vascetomy after his 2nd child with his first wife so they think he's not capable of having any more children so this will come as a complete shock to them. They don't know he had a vas reversal a year ago. We chose not to tell anyone in case it didn't work. No need to ruffle feathers unnecessarily. Good luck to you when you do tell your family!

Casper:
Hahaha, that's as bad as me having to tell my first DH that we were pregnant 2 1/2 years AFTER I drove him in for a vasectomy myself. (I said, hey, honey? Did you ever go down and have your 'stuff' tested after the vasectomy? and he said No?? and I smiled and said well you should have! I didn't want him to have one in the first place) You can imagine the reaction of HIS famly! His brother said it probably wasn't DH's baby. And I laughed and said, I have 3 little ones under the age of 6, when the hell would I have time to mess around? Then she came out the spitting image of her daddy :)


----------



## JJay

I too have the hunger! I'm sitting here picking through a box of chocolates my friend brought over last night. I'm trying to motivate myself to get off the settee and go to the gym.....


----------



## Seity

Well, no hunger this morning. It's so frustrating. One day I'll have mild symptoms and I'll think, ok here we go everything's fine. Then, the next day I don't feel any different at all and I worry that my little jellybean has stopped developing and I won't know until I get my scan.


----------



## Bumpity1

Seity I know how you feel. Although I started to get symptoms really early I have woken up today and my boobs are almost feeling normal and the frequent urination has stopped. Im only into my fifth week, this is when things are supposed to kick in. The only thing I've had is a couple of bouts of intense nausea. Have to try to remember that every pregnancy is different but am feeling slightly paranoid. Was never worried about anything in my previous pregnancies. I think it's my age and the fact I had a MC 3 months ago.


----------



## Seity

I've never had a MC, only the one pregnancy, and I didn't really have any symptoms with that one either, so I know that it's probably normal for me to feel normal. But knowing that, sure doesn't make the worry any less.
My weeble slept worse than usual last night too, so I'm already starting out the day in a less than stellar mood. I swear he better be sleeping the night before #2 shows up or I might actually lose the plot.


----------



## marathongirl

Seity said:


> I've never had my beta's taken either, but I sure hope you'll be sticking around marathongirl! Would you like me to add you to the first post?

Thanks Seity. Sure you can add me to the front although I haven't announced on any other threads that I am normally on. I will get another blood test tomorrow and will know more then:shrug: For now I feel totally pregnant so am trying to stay positive:wacko:


----------



## Seity

I'll keep you in my thoughts and pray you'll get good results from the blood test tomorrow.


----------



## PerpetualMama

I am also feeling quite lacking in pregnancy symptoms today, aside from the tender bbs and nips there was no nausea, excessive hunger, or frequent need to pee. I may attribute this to a better breakfast and an attempt to eat carrot and celery sticks evry 15 min to half hour, and maybe even though I drank three times as much as I usually do, the God awful heat kept me from peeing?? Anything but bad news pleeease :(


On a funnier note...I decided today was the day to tell mom, esp with my worry something mught be wrong, so I got up the courage to say "So...My period is 2 weeks late, and it's NOT menapause..."
She said, "don't say things like that to your mother"
she didn't "get it" for another2 or 3 minutes.
Surprisingly she didn't react as badly as I had expected! One parent down...


----------



## Seity

Hurray for one parent down! I like your method of delivery. Did she get that 'aha' look when it finally dawned on her?


----------



## Mrs. T

Put me down for Feb 22 please! :)


----------



## Seity

Welcome Mrs. T. Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Welcome Mrs T!

Seity, We were on the phone. She said, hmmm, no card, no letter, just a phone call? That's a switch. First time I told her with a little Easter card stuffed inside the big card and it said to Grandma and grandpa. baby number 3 was with a letter invitation to attend his birth. Too nervous to be creative this time around, just wanted out with it so I could feel normal around her!


----------



## Seity

Both our parents live many states away, so we simply told them over the phone both times. Although, this time we were able to tell my husband's parents via skype, so it was fun to actually see their jaw's drop.


----------



## JJay

Hi Mrs T and Marathon Girl!

Symptoms hit me full force yesterday, I'm shattered. Went to bed at 7.30pm and slept until 6.30am this morning. I'm so tired again now that I think I'll do the same tonight. 

Anyone else feel like they've been hit by a train?


----------



## Lulu

Hi ladies, can I very tentatively join you?

I think my due date will be 28 Feb so just at the tail end of list :lol: I'm 37, will be 38 in November and I've got a 3 yr old son.

I'm saying tentatively because I had a mmc earlier this year, found out at my 12 wk scan that baby was only measuring 8wk 5. I'd had no bleeding or anything to indicate was wrong other than a really strong feeling that something wasn't right - call it female intuition :wacko:

I've done a pg test every morning for since Tuesday (when AF was due) and the lines are getting darker but still not dark enough for my liking! No symptoms yet that I can think of - it's a catch 22 isn't it you want symptoms to give you some physical evidence before your bump appears but then when you get symptoms you can't wait for them to go :dohh:

Hopefully this time I'll be able to stick around, looking forward to getting to know you ladies :)


----------



## Seity

Welcome Lulu. I hope this is a sticky bean for you. Now stop testing! lol - I know easier said than done. I tested again at 6 weeks myself. I don't really get symptoms. Little bit of bloat and gas. Little bit hungrier. Little things that if I didn't know exactly what to look for, I'd miss - like nice nails.


----------



## Lulu

Thanks Seity - You're right I need to stop testing I'm going to drive myself round the twist :LOL: 

Although I've only done 3 tests so far, when I was pregnant with my LO I did 10 tests in the end before I accepted I was actually pregnant!


----------



## Seity

Lulu said:


> Thanks Seity - You're right I need to stop testing I'm going to drive myself round the twist :LOL:
> 
> Although I've only done 3 tests so far, when I was pregnant with my LO I did 10 tests in the end before I accepted I was actually pregnant!

:rofl: That's not bad at all. I'm up to 4 tests myself for this pregnancy. I think I'm done with hpt tests now and will start using the doppler :haha:
I probably did about 10 with my first as well.


----------



## marathongirl

JJay said:


> Hi Mrs T and Marathon Girl!
> 
> Symptoms hit me full force yesterday, I'm shattered. Went to bed at 7.30pm and slept until 6.30am this morning. I'm so tired again now that I think I'll do the same tonight.
> 
> Anyone else feel like they've been hit by a train?

Hi JJay. I'm exhausted today like so tired I can't move. I have Thursdays off work and planned on getting lots done! Yeah right. I volunteered at school with my kids today for 2 hours and had to go home and have a nap. Hoping this is a good sign. Very hungry today as well. Here's to hoping I get to stay here with you all. Still very nervous.


----------



## PerpetualMama

yes JJ, a big fast moving mac truck. I felt good yeaterday aside from exhaustion and got worried, worry not though today because I feel like @$$, and I'm starving with no appetite, everything is turning my stomach XP.


----------



## Mrs. T

JJay said:


> Hi Mrs T and Marathon Girl!
> 
> Symptoms hit me full force yesterday, I'm shattered. Went to bed at 7.30pm and slept until 6.30am this morning. I'm so tired again now that I think I'll do the same tonight.
> 
> Anyone else feel like they've been hit by a train?

Yeah! Yesterday and this morning it feels like somebody beat the hell out of me! What's up with that?


----------



## Bumpity1

Morning Ladies,

Welcome and congrats to the new ladies!

Was worried a couple of days ago because my initial symptoms of frequent urination and sore boobs had subsided abit. Not gone completely but definitely less. On the same day I had a couple of sudden bouts of extreme nausea, you know when your mouth fills up with water and you try desperately not to throw up! Well since then I have felt more and more nauseous. I'm not even 6 weeks yet so it has made me feel more confident that things are progressing. It's amazing how something so small can cause such havoc with your body! I have a massive spot on my face as well, oh the joy! 

Have told both sets of parents and they are over the moon. Thought they might think we are bonkers, so that was good. 

Hope everyone is good, and if you are feeling rubbish its good rubbish, if you know what I mean xx


----------



## PerpetualMama

glad the parents were all happy :) that always helps! And glad you're feeling so yucky (that sounds so mean, but...you know, lol)


----------



## Seity

I'm one of those annoying ladies who feels great, but that just means I worry more until the first scan. Only 1 more week until I get to check on my jellybean!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Seity said:


> I'm one of those annoying ladies who feels great, but that just means I worry more until the first scan. Only 1 more week until I get to check on my jellybean!

I promise not to think you're annoying, unless you tell me you're also one of those ladies who never feels a labor pain until you get that urge to push, too? :winkwink:
I gotta admit, as yucky as I feel now, I felt a million times worse with my earliest pregnancies!


----------



## Seity

Oh heck no! The labor pains were horrid. Thank god for drugs!


----------



## charlotte1232

what do u go on to do the Chinese gender prediction x


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi Charlotte 

There are quite afew sites on the web. Some other pregnancy/baby sites have it.
A couple of us on this thread have done it. Will be interesting to see if, at all how accurate it is! 

Good luck x


----------



## JJay

Mine predicted girl last time and was right, this time it says boy so we'll see....


----------



## Seity

I used https://www.thelaboroflove.com/chart/pred.html
It adjusts automatically for lunar age. It predicted girl for last time and was wrong. This time it predicts boy. I hope its wrong again.


----------



## Mrs. T

I hope somebody out there can shed some light....

Yesterday, I drank something and it went down the wrong pipe which resulted in a coughing fit. A couple of hours later I had pink spotting. Then when I put in my suppository I saw a bit of red on the applicator tip. About an hour after that, I wiped and had a small amount of brown stretchy mucous. I woke up this morning and seemed to be fine except I felt achy all over like I had run over by a truck. A couple of hours after I woke up, I got the light pink discharge again when I wiped. I stayed in bed all day. The doctor's office does not seem concerned. I finally had to get up and about an hour after moving around, I got a small gush of an orangey rusty discharge! What is going on?!!!!


----------



## Seity

Hard to say could be the coughing jarred the mucus plug a bit allowing some breakthrough bleeding. It sound like it's only a small amount the other day and today's was old blood. Lot's of women can spot a bit in 1st tri. As long as there's no major cramping or more fresh blood, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Seity said:


> I used https://www.thelaboroflove.com/chart/pred.html
> It adjusts automatically for lunar age. It predicted girl for last time and was wrong. This time it predicts boy. I hope its wrong again.

Hahahaha, this one said girl for me, the oher one said boy...maybe it's twins? LMAO


----------



## PerpetualMama

mrs T
anything since? With my MC it was pink blood on the tissue the first night, then by morning bright red blood there after. I agree with Seity, maybe it was from the coughing jag, as long as the bleeding doesn't get heavier and follow with cramping you're probably ok.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Oh, and the cervix is also quite engorged with blood which is why we can get bloody discharge after sex, so maybe??? Just a thought. Keep us posted, and praying for you.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Seity said:


> I used https://www.thelaboroflove.com/chart/pred.html
> It adjusts automatically for lunar age. It predicted girl for last time and was wrong. This time it predicts boy. I hope its wrong again.

Yours said girl, for me this one said boy. Try it and tell me if you get girl on this one!

https://www.babycenter.com/chinese-gender-predictor


BTW regarding my above comment about twins, DH saw me write that and he said "you (expletive) better not be" hahahah


----------



## Mrs. T

PerpetualMama said:


> mrs T
> anything since? With my MC it was pink blood on the tissue the first night, then by morning bright red blood there after. I agree with Seity, maybe it was from the coughing jag, as long as the bleeding doesn't get heavier and follow with cramping you're probably ok.

So far so good! X


----------



## PerpetualMama

Still feeling ok Mrs T? :flower:


----------



## Mrs. T

PerpetualMama said:


> Still feeling ok Mrs T? :flower:

Still light pink spotting off and on. It's been 3 days now. If it's still there Monday I am going to get checked out.


----------



## Loompylooloo

Mrs T
I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you. I had this with number one and maybe number 3 and it was nothing to worry about. I hope it is the same for you.
I have been in bed for 2 days now. I am so tired. I am not sure if it is the sickness drugs or being pg? I am also struggling to eat as I feel so nauseous when I do. I have managed the healthy diet of a snickers, a flake (more chocolate), a wrap with mayo, cheese and a bit of greenery and 2 bags of hula hoops. So disgusting but all I can manage. Unfortunately that delightfully healthy combo has just caused an equally delightful stomach upset. Second day in a row. Such bad tummy ache now and can't even have my trusty hot water bottle. Back to bed I think......:wacko:


----------



## Mrs. T

Loompylooloo said:


> Mrs T
> I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you. I had this with number one and maybe number 3 and it was nothing to worry about. I hope it is the same for you.
> I have been in bed for 2 days now. I am so tired. I am not sure if it is the sickness drugs or being pg? I am also struggling to eat as I feel so nauseous when I do. I have managed the healthy diet of a snickers, a flake (more chocolate), a wrap with mayo, cheese and a bit of greenery and 2 bags of hula hoops. So disgusting but all I can manage. Unfortunately that delightfully healthy combo has just caused an equally delightful stomach upset. Second day in a row. Such bad tummy ache now and can't even have my trusty hot water bottle. Back to bed I think......:wacko:

Thanks! Your diet sounds very similar to mine (Snickers) and all! LOL! I am not sick but extremely exhausted. I am falling asleep at the drop of a hat and I'm not usually like that.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Loompylooloo said:


> Mrs T
> I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you. I had this with number one and maybe number 3 and it was nothing to worry about. I hope it is the same for you.
> I have been in bed for 2 days now. I am so tired. I am not sure if it is the sickness drugs or being pg? I am also struggling to eat as I feel so nauseous when I do. I have managed the healthy diet of a snickers, a flake (more chocolate), a wrap with mayo, cheese and a bit of greenery and 2 bags of hula hoops. So disgusting but all I can manage. Unfortunately that delightfully healthy combo has just caused an equally delightful stomach upset. Second day in a row. Such bad tummy ache now and can't even have my trusty hot water bottle. Back to bed I think......:wacko:

My first pregnancy I lived on fudgesicles (sp?) and triscuits for the first 2 months. Only the fudge pops stayed down :). Eventually it got better if I let myself get the dry heaves first then fed my face all day. By the end of my pregnancy I was eating 4 or 5 bagels loaded with strawberry cream cheese and popped in the microwave til warm soft and gooey. One right after the other. Thank God I was barely 20 when I had her so my body bounced back semi quickly. At 41 I could NEVER get away with that! 
Yesterday the only thinkg that made me feel better was chocolate covered almonds. Please describe what hula hoops and flakes are. I have never heard of them :)
hope you feel better!!


----------



## marathongirl

Hi ladies. I haven't been here long but sadly I will be leaving. I was having my hcg tested every 3-4 days and it was doubling but not as fast as it should. I just heard my last test results and my hcg had fallen. I'm heartbroken and now just waiting to mc. Hopefully it will be just like a heavy af I am only 5w4d so quite early. I wish all of you a H and H 9 months. Hopefully I will be back on here soon with you ladies!! Btw are any of you over 40? I am 42 and can't help but think that's a big reason for this happening?


----------



## Seity

I'm so sorry for your loss marathongirl. I hope you do make it back here soon.


----------



## Mrs. T

Marathongirl, my heart goes out to you. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. T

So I decided to go to the hospital today. They first did an internal exam and said my cervix feels closed. There some red blood on the doctor's glove but I wasn't surprised cause she was pushing around in there. Then they did some blood work and sent me for an ultrasound. My beta was 2868, it was 787 three days ago. Then internal ultrasound wand had some dark red blood on it. They said they could see the gestational sack and it looked normal. It's too early for a heartbeat. The only unusual thing they found is a cyst on my right ovary which has caused me some stabbing pains. They said everything basically seems fine and could not pinpoint the spotting/bleeding. I have not flowed any blood. I only see it when I wipe. The doctor was telling me everything and expecting me to feel happy but I am just confused. Where is this bleeding coming from? Maybe my cervix is really irritated because it seemed to increase with all the poking and prodding.


----------



## Loompylooloo

:hugs:Marathon girl
I am so sorry that things haven't worked out for you! I hope to see you back soon!
c


----------



## PerpetualMama

So sorry for your loss MarathonGirl. 
I am turning 42 this year also.


----------



## Loompylooloo

PerpetualMama
A flake is a chocolate bar that is sort of like lots of crumbly bits of chocolate stuck together. https://www.amazon.com/Cadbury-Flake-Chocolate-Bars-6-Count/dp/B000JSLYSUHula hoops are crisps or chips for you in the USA. They are like little round potato like things. https://www.jollygrub.com/british-snacks-crisps/kp-hula-hoops-crisps-7-pack-original

So glad you ate lots of rubbish too. Makes me feel better about my appalling diet! 
C
:winkwink:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Mrs. T said:


> So I decided to go to the hospital today. They first did an internal exam and said my cervix feels closed. There some red blood on the doctor's glove but I wasn't surprised cause she was pushing around in there. Then they did some blood work and sent me for an ultrasound. My beta was 2868, it was 787 three days ago. Then internal ultrasound wand had some dark red blood on it. They said they could see the gestational sack and it looked normal. It's too early for a heartbeat. The only unusual thing they found is a cyst on my right ovary which has caused me some stabbing pains. They said everything basically seems fine and could not pinpoint the spotting/bleeding. I have not flowed any blood. I only see it when I wipe. The doctor was telling me everything and expecting me to feel happy but I am just confused. Where is this bleeding coming from? Maybe my cervix is really irritated because it seemed to increase with all the poking and prodding.

I'm not sure Mrs T. It definitely is good news on the hcg doubling and everything looking good on the u/s, cervix closed. 
Was the cyst intact? I know having one burst can caused a fluid gush as it did for me (too many years ago to recall blood or not). 
are they going to do a follow up?
Praying for you.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Loompylooloo said:


> PerpetualMama
> A flake is a chocolate bar that is sort of like lots of crumbly bits of chocolate stuck together. https://www.amazon.com/Cadbury-Flake-Chocolate-Bars-6-Count/dp/B000JSLYSUHula hoops are crisps or chips for you in the USA. They are like little round potato like things. https://www.jollygrub.com/british-snacks-crisps/kp-hula-hoops-crisps-7-pack-original
> 
> So glad you ate lots of rubbish too. Makes me feel better about my appalling diet!
> C
> :winkwink:

I was always told to eat what I could stomach. The baby would draw what it needed from me, but I guess that would leave me as the one missing out. I didn't feel as bad making myself miss out. I WANTED to eat good, TRIED to eat good, but threw up the apples, fish, and veggies lol.

I have since grown to have all kinds of dietary caused intestinal issues. So, Last year I went Paleo, and now I can't have the dry toast, crackers, cheerios, etc. My body doesn't tolerate icecream, milk, yogurt etc. I am finding it a challenge to be appetized by fruits, veggies, meats, and nuts when I'm starving but have no appetite. I manage to stuff my face with as much of it as possible, but I have found this weekend that halfway through my meal I know if I take another bite I'll lose it. I end up having to stop while still hungry, and I'm sick of the sweet taste left in my mouth after eating fruit (which is my quick snack go to). 
My only thought is bacon dipped in chocolate...I have to try that :haha:


----------



## Mrs. T

PerpetualMama said:


> Mrs. T said:
> 
> 
> So I decided to go to the hospital today. They first did an internal exam and said my cervix feels closed. There some red blood on the doctor's glove but I wasn't surprised cause she was pushing around in there. Then they did some blood work and sent me for an ultrasound. My beta was 2868, it was 787 three days ago. Then internal ultrasound wand had some dark red blood on it. They said they could see the gestational sack and it looked normal. It's too early for a heartbeat. The only unusual thing they found is a cyst on my right ovary which has caused me some stabbing pains. They said everything basically seems fine and could not pinpoint the spotting/bleeding. I have not flowed any blood. I only see it when I wipe. The doctor was telling me everything and expecting me to feel happy but I am just confused. Where is this bleeding coming from? Maybe my cervix is really irritated because it seemed to increase with all the poking and prodding.
> 
> I'm not sure Mrs T. It definitely is good news on the hcg doubling and everything looking good on the u/s, cervix closed.
> Was the cyst intact? I know having one burst can caused a fluid gush as it did for me (too many years ago to recall blood or not).
> are they going to do a follow up?
> Praying for you.Click to expand...

The cyst was intact and seems to have no relation to the bleeding. It really is a mystery. I have been doing a lot of googling. This seems to be a common problem at 5 weeks. I got the doctor to write me off work for a week. I have a very stressful job, so hopefully it will correct itself with rest. I was also told to have my doctor check my beta again in a couple days and I have another ultrasound scheduled for next Friday. I will be six weeks by then.


----------



## Seity

At least everything seems ok with the baby so far Mrs. T. That's good.
PerpetualMama - chocolate dipped bacon sounds yummy! :rofl:


----------



## Lulu

:hugs: marathonGirl, my heart goes out to you - discovering in Feb this year, when I thought I was 12 wks that my baby had stopped growing at 8 wks mc is my biggest fear and I know how heartbreaking it is. Take care of yourself x


----------



## Lulu

MrsT - glad everything is going well, even if they dont know where the blood is coming from.
Loopy- hope you're feeling better. I've lost count of the number of times I've had the cold this year, just seems to be one thing after another! 

How are we all doing today? I don't know if I'm imagining things or not but my symptoms seem to be increasing - woken up with slight nausea last 2 days, had little indigestion today and I'm really, really grumpy! Very short fuse with hubby & son, poor them!


----------



## Loompylooloo

PerpetualMama what does Paleo mean? Will do a little googling in the meantime. 
MrsT I had the same with number one at about 5 weeks and there was no reason why. I think a week off work is the best answer. Feet up!
:hug:


----------



## Seity

PerpetualMama said:


> Seity said:
> 
> 
> I used https://www.thelaboroflove.com/chart/pred.html
> It adjusts automatically for lunar age. It predicted girl for last time and was wrong. This time it predicts boy. I hope its wrong again.
> 
> Yours said girl, for me this one said boy. Try it and tell me if you get girl on this one!
> 
> https://www.babycenter.com/chinese-gender-predictor
> 
> 
> BTW regarding my above comment about twins, DH saw me write that and he said "you (expletive) better not be" hahahahClick to expand...

That one gives me the same results girl for my son and boy for this time around.


----------



## Lulu

Just tried the babycentre prediction one and it says I'm having a girl! Need to wait and see. Can't remember if I did any when I was pregnant with Euan, but from the very start DH was convinced we were having a boy. His reasoning was that he isn't really into 'boy' stuff like football or diy so obviously we were having a boy.

It would be good to have a girl this time - one of each! But at the same time it will be just as good to have a boy as we've still got all of Euan's baby clothes and stuff :lol:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Loompylooloo said:


> PerpetualMama what does Paleo mean? Will do a little googling in the meantime.
> MrsT I had the same with number one at about 5 weeks and there was no reason why. I think a week off work is the best answer. Feet up!
> :hug:

Paleo is a "lifestyle" for some, a way of eating for others, a diet for others. Basically I call it a lifestyle because if I dare say the word "diet" to people they freak out because I'm 5'5" and 118 lbs. I did lose about ten lbs since last August when I started, went from a size 3 or 5 to a size 0 or 2, and have little problem keeping the weight I started putting on when I turned 40 off my belly. Hmmm, although now I am so bloated it's ridiculous, and the amount I am eating is insane. The hunger is absolutely ferocious and has finally eased off for the first time in 2 1/2 weeks after eating a big bowl of chowder and 3 clam cakes. Completely non-paleo, but I feel so dang good :rofl:.

Basically I do not eat grains (wheat, rice, rye, barley, corn etc--so no pasta, bread, rice etc) dairy or legumes (beans). I cook with olive oil and coconut oil, drink almond milk or coconut milk, eat all meats, veggies, fruits, and most nuts. My main carb is sweet potato because white potatoes are a no-no too. If I was die hard I would avoid sugar and candy etc. I do "cheat" once in a while like today with the clam cakes and chowder, or with a cupcake or pizza, (oh, and of course, chocolate. No way in heck I'm sacrificing that!) but I am so careful to just have a little because my main purpose for going paleo was to eliminate the intestinal issues (several days a week with multiple mad dashes to the bathroom, ugh) and bloat, and the grains and dairy do a number on me.

Paleo is also called the cave man diet. My SIL is diehard and very vocal about it because she has celiacs and this has changed her life. I'm not so strict and pushing. One thing I'd like to mention though is that by cutting out the grains even one meal a day to start helps people start to see results in weight. (end of sermon, lol)


----------



## PerpetualMama

Mrs. T said:


> PerpetualMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. T said:
> 
> 
> So I decided to go to the hospital today. They first did an internal exam and said my cervix feels closed. There some red blood on the doctor's glove but I wasn't surprised cause she was pushing around in there. Then they did some blood work and sent me for an ultrasound. My beta was 2868, it was 787 three days ago. Then internal ultrasound wand had some dark red blood on it. They said they could see the gestational sack and it looked normal. It's too early for a heartbeat. The only unusual thing they found is a cyst on my right ovary which has caused me some stabbing pains. They said everything basically seems fine and could not pinpoint the spotting/bleeding. I have not flowed any blood. I only see it when I wipe. The doctor was telling me everything and expecting me to feel happy but I am just confused. Where is this bleeding coming from? Maybe my cervix is really irritated because it seemed to increase with all the poking and prodding.
> 
> I'm not sure Mrs T. It definitely is good news on the hcg doubling and everything looking good on the u/s, cervix closed.
> Was the cyst intact? I know having one burst can caused a fluid gush as it did for me (too many years ago to recall blood or not).
> are they going to do a follow up?
> Praying for you.Click to expand...
> 
> The cyst was intact and seems to have no relation to the bleeding. It really is a mystery. I have been doing a lot of googling. This seems to be a common problem at 5 weeks. I got the doctor to write me off work for a week. I have a very stressful job, so hopefully it will correct itself with rest. I was also told to have my doctor check my beta again in a couple days and I have another ultrasound scheduled for next Friday. I will be six weeks by then.Click to expand...

SO glad you get the week off, rest is a good thing and probably easier on the mind than trying to work while worrying about the bleeding! I've been praying you, hope the next scan is just as reassuring, and that the bleeding goes away asap! Take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## Seity

Sounds like my idea of food hell. :rofl: I'm 5'7" and 115lbs. I can't gain weight to save my life. I eat anything I wan't, just in moderation and I only eat whole fat foods whenever possible. I do try to avoid high fructose corn syrup and get foods with real sugar.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Seity said:


> Sounds like my idea of food hell. :rofl: I'm 5'7" and 115lbs. I can't gain weight to save my life. I eat anything I wan't, just in moderation and I only eat whole fat foods whenever possible. I do try to avoid high fructose corn syrup and get foods with real sugar.

:haha: You go girl! I used to be able to do that :/. Body changed bit by bit with each passing year and each pregnancy brought new changes come to think of it...hmmm.


----------



## Loompylooloo

Wow! Pales sounds hardcore! I couldn't manage it as I don't eat meat or shellfish although I have IBS and grains can play havoc with my tummy. I previously considered cutting down on gluten but I think I would disappear. I am 5'6 and a very important half and weigh 120lbs so generally eat what I like and I look horrible if I lose weight. It all disappears off my face.
Can you believe I feel quite human today. Am making the most of it as I am sure I will be back to feeling nasty this afternoon. 
Hope you have a great day ladies! 
Xxxxxxxxx
C
:hugs:


----------



## Seity

I hope you continue to feel good loompy! I had a bad day Saturday. First time ever. I never been happier to feel like crap though because I was starting to worry again. More than happy to be feeling human again though.
Carbs are my life's blood. I can't feel full without them and if I go more than a few days without them I start to feel weak and ill.
I used to weigh a healthier 125, but since having my son I could never manage to gain the weight back. I'm sure a few lbs are from the new, smaller boobs he gave me.
I look forward to seeing how this pregnancy changes my body.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Yeah, I'm paying for my indulgence with tha clam cakes and chowder last night :dohh:. Spent an hour up and down between bed and the bathroom :sick: and thought I just might die. My stomach is so queasy I am grateful for the massive thunderstorms that have cancelled work, as I sit here and wonder what I can fill my stomach up with to stop this hunger pang. Despite the discomfort I suppose I'm at least grateful for the fact that it exists and find some reassurance in it.
I had a dream after I finally fell back to sleep, that my kids pediatrician did an u/s on me, and at first they could not find anything in my uterus, but then, there it was, a little baby with stumpy arms and legs and a fast flickering heartbeat. Had me in tears this morning :)


----------



## Seity

Aww, nice to dream about seeing the baby and all ok. I haven't had any dreams since the initial one telling me to test.
Roll on to Friday, so I can finally get my scan!


----------



## PerpetualMama

I don't have a scan scheduled, guess I have to look forward to 1st OB appt where they'll schedule one. 2 weeks 4 days away (tick. tock. tick. tock)


----------



## Seity

Don't you just hate the wait! My first midwife appointment is until the 6th, but the sonographer wasn't going to be there that day, so they scheduled my scan for this Friday. I have to say, I'm glad because I'm not sure I could have made it another week without losing my sanity completely. I've already broken out the doppler, but no luck yet. I even tested again on Saturday. I'm such a nut.


----------



## Loompylooloo

Seity said:


> Don't you just hate the wait! My first midwife appointment is until the 6th, but the sonographer wasn't going to be there that day, so they scheduled my scan for this Friday. I have to say, I'm glad because I'm not sure I could have made it another week without losing my sanity completely. I've already broken out the doppler, but no luck yet. I even tested again on Saturday. I'm such a nut.

That made me giggle so much that you retested? I almost did the other day. No idea why...just felt like it. I have never used a Doppler at home before. 
No idea when my scan is. Some time in August I presume.


----------



## Seity

I tested at 6 weeks too. :haha: I swore I wasn't going to test again before my scan :blush:
I wasn't feeling pregnant at all Saturday morning, so I panicked and took a test. It wasn't FMU, so while both lines were very dark the test line wasn't darker than the control like it was at 6 weeks, so I had to remind myself that it probably wasn't as concentrated and not let it bother me that it was lighter. Then that afternoon, I felt like total crap while making pasta salad for a party that evening. I think I let my blood sugar get too low, but I was very happy to feel like crap. Had some yogurt before the party and nibbled on some food at the party and felt better by the time we headed home.


----------



## Lulu

Baby tiredness seems to have hit me tonight! Feel asleep after putting the little man to bed earlier - came downstairs, tidied up a little then sat down, next thing I know I was waking up. Not sure how long I was asleep for either!

Still haven't been to the doctor yet so got no idea when I'll get a scan. Got an appointment a week today so I'm going to ask about getting an early scan, given my recent history. Don't know if I'll get one as I've only had one mc but no harm in asking.


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi Ladies,

As you may have noticed I haven't posted here for afew days. I have had a terrible weekend and coming back on here and reading through I see that I am not the only one. 

Big hugs to marathongirl, sorry to hear your news :hugs: x

Hi to the new ladies. I too was spotting from Friday and on Saturday noticed that all my pregnancy symptoms had gone. I had a weird stabbing feeling on my left hand side. Really thought that my bean had died. Sunday the spotting eased off and in the eve I started to feel sick again. I got up on Monday feeling horrendously sick and discharge had gone beige, managed to get to the doctors who sent me up to the hospital for a scan. Well scan showed one 3.1mm embryo dating me 6weeks, 2 days behind my prediction with a heartbeat! Yay! It also showed a 5cm cyst on my left ovary, the cause of my pain. No reason for the bleeding. Very similar to the other lady on here, so please try not to worry.

Oh and now I feel rubbish. Just eaten a tuna melt while I have an appetite to make up for throwing my breakfast up,lol! 

Had my booking in with my midwife this morn and she has to date me from my LMP, even though we know now I'm 6 weeks, on my details I'm 8 weeks! Well if they call me in for my 12 week scan in 4 weeks time I'll only be 10 weeks which will be too early for nuchal test. Will be a complete waste of everyone's time but it's procedure!


----------



## Seity

How scary Bumpity1. Glad everything turned out OK.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Bumpity1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> As you may have noticed I haven't posted here for afew days. I have had a terrible weekend and coming back on here and reading through I see that I am not the only one.
> 
> Big hugs to marathongirl, sorry to hear your news :hugs: x
> 
> Hi to the new ladies. I too was spotting from Friday and on Saturday noticed that all my pregnancy symptoms had gone. I had a weird stabbing feeling on my left hand side. Really thought that my bean had died. Sunday the spotting eased off and in the eve I started to feel sick again. I got up on Monday feeling horrendously sick and discharge had gone beige, managed to get to the doctors who sent me up to the hospital for a scan. Well scan showed one 3.1mm embryo dating me 6weeks, 2 days behind my prediction with a heartbeat! Yay! It also showed a 5cm cyst on my left ovary, the cause of my pain. No reason for the bleeding. Very similar to the other lady on here, so please try not to worry.
> 
> Oh and now I feel rubbish. Just eaten a tuna melt while I have an appetite to make up for throwing my breakfast up,lol!
> 
> Had my booking in with my midwife this morn and she has to date me from my LMP, even though we know now I'm 6 weeks, on my details I'm 8 weeks! Well if they call me in for my 12 week scan in 4 weeks time I'll only be 10 weeks which will be too early for nuchal test. Will be a complete waste of everyone's time but it's procedure!

Congrats Bumpity! :yipee: for a good scan! I think my doc does neuchal scans at 16 weeks. Round about 3 weeks til I get my first scan (estimating becaue I can't schedule it til after my 1st OB appt July 13th) :nope:


----------



## PerpetualMama

how're you feeling Mrs T?


----------



## Casper72

I haven't posted to this thread in a few days. I was reading through and saw the posts of your heights/weights and I have to say that after reading those, I feel like a big old moo-cow. I'm a whopping 5'4" and weighing 120lbs on my home scale, but at the doc office will weigh at least 125. I always weigh more there, not sure why. I like to be 115, but the closer I creep to 40 the harder it has been for me to stay at the 115 mark. I had been fighting it before I got pregnant and now, wanting to eat absolutely everything in site, I am having a hard time maintaining at 120. I gained a lot of weight with my previous two pregnancies and don't want to this time, but it seems inevitable as I am so hungry all the time. Sigh.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Casper72 said:


> I haven't posted to this thread in a few days. I was reading through and saw the posts of your heights/weights and I have to say that after reading those, I feel like a big old moo-cow. I'm a whopping 5'4" and weighing 120lbs on my home scale, but at the doc office will weigh at least 125. I always weigh more there, not sure why. I like to be 115, but the closer I creep to 40 the harder it has been for me to stay at the 115 mark. I had been fighting it before I got pregnant and now, wanting to eat absolutely everything in site, I am having a hard time maintaining at 120. I gained a lot of weight with my previous two pregnancies and don't want to this time, but it seems inevitable as I am so hungry all the time. Sigh.

Hitting 40 changed my metabolism, if not for diet change I'd have kept expanding. So at 5'5" and 124/126 I was never a moo-cow...you are so NOT a moo-cow, although like you I am starving my butt off all the time-it's a constant quest to stop the queasies. I expect to be huge if this continues. After my coconut comes out of the oven I'm going for a nice long walk. I haven't had any work since last week sometime, and I'm feeling bloated and blahhh. Best get off my @$$ and get mobile and set an active prescedence (sp?) for this pregnancy or my prediction will come true. I feel better once I've exercised (just been too darn tired!) With my DS (5) I went dancing twice a week and walked daily. I was walking 6-10 miles a day in my 9th month (esp when I was overdue), thanking God for a mild winter to that point that year. I can't let this pregnancy be any different, even if I feel ancient now.


----------



## Mrs. T

PerpetualMama said:


> how're you feeling Mrs T?

Great thanks!!! When I went to the ER on Saturday night, the doctor had told me my beta was 2868. She said to get a follow up test done in a couple days to make sure it was rising. My gynecologist wouldn't do a follow up beta test. He said it was unnecessary. Well I felt it was very necessary for my piece of mind! So I went back to the ER today and said I couldn't get in to see my doctor and asked if they would do a follow up test for me. They did and it was 5527!!! Yay! I feel much better. I am looking forward to my ultrasound Friday!

My spotting is barely there today. I tried something different with my progesterone suppositories. I read they can give you spotting and one lady mentioned a nurse told her to stop using the applicator. So as gross as it was, I just pushed it in last night and this morning and sure enough, my spotting is almost gone! Maybe when you use the applicator the suppository goes in too far and rubs against the cervix? I also heard about using them rectally but I am trying this first.

Thanks for always caring PerpetualMama. It makes me feel better knowing that we're all in this together. :)

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Lulu

Yay Mrs T that's great news :) We dont test beta in the UK so I'm not 100% sure what the figures mean but an increase is always good! 

Casper - you are not a moo-cow!! I'm not even going to let you know how much I weigh but your all lighter than me - by a good 20lbs I think. Haven't weighed myself for a while, & I'm only 5"4 so I should be lighter but hey ho! Rather concentrate on keeping my bean a sticky bean to concentrate on losing weight just now. Saying that I've got a stomach bug just now so barely eating anything at all last few days :(

How are you all feeling today? Well to be honest Ican't make up my mind if the rubbish feeling I have is a stomach bug or prey symptoms!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Mrs. T said:


> PerpetualMama said:
> 
> 
> how're you feeling Mrs T?
> 
> Great thanks!!! When I went to the ER on Saturday night, the doctor had told me my beta was 2868. She said to get a follow up test done in a couple days to make sure it was rising. My gynecologist wouldn't do a follow up beta test. He said it was unnecessary. Well I felt it was very necessary for my piece of mind! So I went back to the ER today and said I couldn't get in to see my doctor and asked if they would do a follow up test for me. They did and it was 5527!!! Yay! I feel much better. I am looking forward to my ultrasound Friday!
> 
> My spotting is barely there today. I tried something different with my progesterone suppositories. I read they can give you spotting and one lady mentioned a nurse told her to stop using the applicator. So as gross as it was, I just pushed it in last night and this morning and sure enough, my spotting is almost gone! Maybe when you use the applicator the suppository goes in too far and rubs against the cervix? I also heard about using them rectally but I am trying this first.
> 
> Thanks for always caring PerpetualMama. It makes me feel better knowing that we're all in this together. :)
> 
> How are you feeling today?Click to expand...

Yay for almost doubling! and figuring out a possible reason for the spotting :)

AFM I am in a bad mental state. completely over the top with worry. Getting close to the time I lost the last one and achey twingey today so tp checking galore. On a funny note, I went in for my orientation for my ultrasound program last night and was damn near lusting over the u/s machines out of the corner of my eye :haha: I just wanted to lay down on the table and tell the teacher she could go right ahead and give the class a demonstration of what they're in for, :rofl:. But alas I did not. Another girl brought up that she found out last week she's pg so I chimed in "me too". If our beans stick we might get to be guinea pigs and get some free scans!! woot!
Wish I had one coming up...


----------



## Seity

Definitely not a moo-cow! 
Those #'s looks good to me Mrs T. Good for you for going back and getting follow up #'s. We older ladies are no push overs!
I'm not happy with my weight. It's just not healthy for me and I would much prefer to be at least 125. I haven't been doing any exercise since finding out I was pregnant. I expect once I get my scan, I'll worry less and try and get back to doing something. I normally play ice hockey, won't be doing that this winter. I'll have to settle for just ice skating. I was able to ice skate right up till the end with my son and I'd like to start getting him out on the ice this year anyway.
Perpetual - I hope you get to be a guinea pig for the U/S machines. That sounds like it could be a lot of fun.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Seity said:


> Definitely not a moo-cow!
> Those #'s looks good to me Mrs T. Good for you for going back and getting follow up #'s. We older ladies are no push overs!
> I'm not happy with my weight. It's just not healthy for me and I would much prefer to be at least 125. I haven't been doing any exercise since finding out I was pregnant. I expect once I get my scan, I'll worry less and try and get back to doing something. I normally play ice hockey, won't be doing that this winter. I'll have to settle for just ice skating. I was able to ice skate right up till the end with my son and I'd like to start getting him out on the ice this year anyway.
> Perpetual - I hope you get to be a guinea pig for the U/S machines. That sounds like it could be a lot of fun.

Yeah it does :) and the teacher made continuing in the program despite the pregnancy seem so doable. I finally got excited again about starting in the fall


----------



## Mrs. T

Lulu said:


> Yay Mrs T that's great news :) We dont test beta in the UK so I'm not 100% sure what the figures mean but an increase is always good!
> 
> Casper - you are not a moo-cow!! I'm not even going to let you know how much I weigh but your all lighter than me - by a good 20lbs I think. Haven't weighed myself for a while, & I'm only 5"4 so I should be lighter but hey ho! Rather concentrate on keeping my bean a sticky bean to concentrate on losing weight just now. Saying that I've got a stomach bug just now so barely eating anything at all last few days :(
> 
> How are you all feeling today? Well to be honest Ican't make up my mind if the rubbish feeling I have is a stomach bug or prey symptoms!

Thanks! Yeah as long as they are going up like this, it's great news! And I see now you are from Scotland. I have always wanted to go there! I want to spend the night in a haunted castle. :) My grandma was from Aberdeen. My grandpa was a Canadian soldier in WWII and he was stationed there. He met and married my grandma, they had their first two children and then moved to Canada. I hear it's so beautiful!


----------



## Mrs. T

Hang in there PerpetualMama! And I would also be chompin' at the bit being so close to having access to those machines!!! :)


----------



## Bumpity1

That's gr8 news MrsT. :happydance:

Lulu, I'm with you. I'm 5ft4 and prob weigh similar to you. This is the most I've ever weighed! Put on 10 lbs this year, so determined to stay healthy during this pregnancy. DH came home with a massive tray of croissants from Costco last night so not making it easy for me! 

I usually run but have decided to stop. Am planning on hitting the gym as soon as I feel up to it. I have 2 dogs so walking them is my exercise at the moment. 

Just can't wait to get to the next trimester!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Bumpity1 said:


> That's gr8 news MrsT. :happydance:
> 
> Lulu, I'm with you. I'm 5ft4 and prob weigh similar to you. This is the most I've ever weighed! Put on 10 lbs this year, so determined to stay healthy during this pregnancy. DH came home with a massive tray of croissants from Costco last night so not making it easy for me!
> 
> I usually run but have decided to stop. Am planning on hitting the gym as soon as I feel up to it. I have 2 dogs so walking them is my exercise at the moment.
> 
> Just can't wait to get to the next trimester!

I am grateful for my two dogs, spring, summer, and fall are peak months for our walks (winter is too dangerous walking sometimes, plus I'm a major pussy when it comes to the cold :haha:)

I also want to make mention of how grateful I am to my 4 oldest kids who have stepped up this week and changed the cat litter to protect baby's well being, and cleaned up the trash when the bag split open (because I was literally about to lose my supper over the smell). My super sense of smell is KILLING ME! There are way more offensive smells than good ones for my liking :nope:


----------



## Mrs. T

PerpetualMama said:


> Bumpity1 said:
> 
> 
> That's gr8 news MrsT. :happydance:
> 
> Lulu, I'm with you. I'm 5ft4 and prob weigh similar to you. This is the most I've ever weighed! Put on 10 lbs this year, so determined to stay healthy during this pregnancy. DH came home with a massive tray of croissants from Costco last night so not making it easy for me!
> 
> I usually run but have decided to stop. Am planning on hitting the gym as soon as I feel up to it. I have 2 dogs so walking them is my exercise at the moment.
> 
> Just can't wait to get to the next trimester!
> 
> I am grateful for my two dogs, spring, summer, and fall are peak months for our walks (winter is too dangerous walking sometimes, plus I'm a major pussy when it comes to the cold :haha:)
> 
> I also want to make mention of how grateful I am to my 4 oldest kids who have stepped up this week and changed the cat litter to protect baby's well being, and cleaned up the trash when the bag split open (because I was literally about to lose my supper over the smell). My super sense of smell is KILLING ME! There are way more offensive smells than good ones for my liking :nope:Click to expand...

Funny you mention the cat litter!!! That has been on my mind. This is my first pregnancy so I am paranoid over everything! My husband is changing the cat litter now but I am still freaking out over toxoplasmosis. I keep thinking about everywhere my cat's lie down in the house and I am washing blankets as I'm typing this. :(


----------



## Seity

Toxo is really really rare! As one person wrote in a recent thread, you'd practically have to spread the poo on a piece of bread and eat it. :rofl: 
I'm going to quote from another thread because the lady put it very well:


DittyByrd said:


> Hey crazy cat people! I love that most of you are not afraid of your kitties during your pregnancy. I love my gang and would NEVER rehome them.
> 
> I am a veterinarian and here's the real scoop on toxoplasmosis:
> 
> 
> It is a parasite, not a virus, that is shed in cat feces. It takes 24 hrs of exposure to air (read, uncleaned litterbox) before the parasitic cyst is infectious. The parasite cannot be aerosolized, instead, it relies on poor hygiene. You get it by ingesting it!
> 
> If you have kitties who jump on the counter where food prep is performed (and who doesn't), be sure to wipe down counters before you make your dinner.
> 
> Cat feces is not the only way you can contract the parasite. It is more common to get it from undercooked meat.
> 
> It's best to have your DH clean the box but if you have to, wash your hands afterwards and you should have no concerns.
> 
> As for the folks spraying Lysol in the box, I recommend against it. It's not going to do anything to the parasite and may cause kitty to avoid the very chemically smelly litter box.
> 
> As a vet, I am far more likely to have been exposed and have continued exposure as I work through my pregnancy than the general public. I have ZERO concerns. It's a very uncommon disease that gets a lot of hype. If you practice good hygiene you will be fine!


----------



## Mrs. T

LOL! Okay, I'll try to cut down on my cat poo intake. ;)

I know I am being an irrational freak. I figure if it was that big of a problem we would probably all know someone who it has happened too. I can't help it.


----------



## Seity

It's just one more thing that gets blown way out of proportion to the actual danger (like listeria).


----------



## Lulu

Bumpity1 said:


> That's gr8 news MrsT. :happydance:
> 
> Lulu, I'm with you. I'm 5ft4 and prob weigh similar to you. This is the most I've ever weighed! Put on 10 lbs this year, so determined to stay healthy during this pregnancy. DH came home with *a massive tray of croissants from Costco *last night so not making it easy for me!
> 
> I usually run but have decided to stop. Am planning on hitting the gym as soon as I feel up to it. I have 2 dogs so walking them is my exercise at the moment.
> 
> Just can't wait to get to the next trimester!

Mmmmm!! Starving now :lol: I love the big trays of cakes and things you can buy at Costco.

PerpetualMama - my sense of smell is going weird at the moment too. Everytime I went to the toilet at work yesterday (which was a lot!) I was convinced I could smell wet paint! It's affecting my tastbuds too, my cups of tea taste strange now too. Which is a shame because I've cut down and really look forward to them but now they taste odd :wacko:

MrsT - I was paranoid about cat poo during my first pregnancy too, but I used it as a good excuse to always let my DH clean out the cat's tray!


----------



## Casper72

I don't have a cat. Just putting that out there so I can feel a part of the conversation =)


----------



## Seity

Casper72 said:


> I don't have a cat. Just putting that out there so I can feel a part of the conversation =)

:rofl:

How's everyone feeling today? I'm having one of my more normal ones. 
For some strange reason, I've been getting zits all over my nose? I mean ok, more hormones = acne, but just on my nose?? WTF?


----------



## PerpetualMama

Seity said:


> Toxo is really really rare! As one person wrote in a recent thread, you'd practically have to spread the poo on a piece of bread and eat it. :rofl:
> I'm going to quote from another thread because the lady put it very well:
> 
> 
> DittyByrd said:
> 
> 
> Hey crazy cat people! I love that most of you are not afraid of your kitties during your pregnancy. I love my gang and would NEVER rehome them.
> 
> I am a veterinarian and here's the real scoop on toxoplasmosis:
> 
> 
> It is a parasite, not a virus, that is shed in cat feces. It takes 24 hrs of exposure to air (read, uncleaned litterbox) before the parasitic cyst is infectious. The parasite cannot be aerosolized, instead, it relies on poor hygiene. You get it by ingesting it!
> 
> If you have kitties who jump on the counter where food prep is performed (and who doesn't), be sure to wipe down counters before you make your dinner.
> 
> Cat feces is not the only way you can contract the parasite. It is more common to get it from undercooked meat.
> 
> It's best to have your DH clean the box but if you have to, wash your hands afterwards and you should have no concerns.
> 
> As for the folks spraying Lysol in the box, I recommend against it. It's not going to do anything to the parasite and may cause kitty to avoid the very chemically smelly litter box.
> 
> As a vet, I am far more likely to have been exposed and have continued exposure as I work through my pregnancy than the general public. I have ZERO concerns. It's a very uncommon disease that gets a lot of hype. If you practice good hygiene you will be fine!Click to expand...

Thanks for the info Seity, that was helpful! So if my dogs regularly "clean out" my cat box (cat n' crunch) then maybe they're carrying it on their tongues!!! 
I was so cautious to clean it, used big yellow rubber gloves and scrubbed both them and my hands afterward, but am just as fine playing it up that I "can't" do it :winkwink:, and let someone else handle the mess for a while! Plus the smell is amplified like....woahhh! 

As for wet paint smell...I can't smell that anymore after painting for almost 10 years :). My sniffer is keeping me away from a lot of things, esp foods. I am so hungry but dread opening the fridge, ugh!


----------



## Seity

I'm fairly certain the saliva in your dogs mouth would kill it. :rofl: (cat 'n crunch) 
I'm all for letting my husband have cat litter duty though. In fact, he pretty much just kept the duty after #1 was born out of habit. I simply don't worry about it, if for some reason, I do have to change the box.


----------



## Bumpity1

PerpetualMama said:


> Bumpity1 said:
> 
> 
> That's gr8 news MrsT. :happydance:
> 
> Lulu, I'm with you. I'm 5ft4 and prob weigh similar to you. This is the most I've ever weighed! Put on 10 lbs this year, so determined to stay healthy during this pregnancy. DH came home with a massive tray of croissants from Costco last night so not making it easy for me!
> 
> I usually run but have decided to stop. Am planning on hitting the gym as soon as I feel up to it. I have 2 dogs so walking them is my exercise at the moment.
> 
> Just can't wait to get to the next trimester!
> 
> I am grateful for my two dogs, spring, summer, and fall are peak months for our walks (winter is too dangerous walking sometimes, plus I'm a major pussy when it comes to the cold :haha:)
> 
> I also want to make mention of how grateful I am to my 4 oldest kids who have stepped up this week and changed the cat litter to protect baby's well being, and cleaned up the trash when the bag split open (because I was literally about to lose my supper over the smell). My super sense of smell is KILLING ME! There are way more offensive smells than good ones for my liking :nope:Click to expand...

I have to say that my 2 eldest already know too and they have been great. Didn't want to tell them this early but my nosy 12yr old read texts from me on DH's phone! They've been really supportive and much more helpful than usual. But my eldest keeps saying "what have you got yourself into?" then laughs and shakes her head! Still haven't offered to clean their rabbits out though, which is a job that turns my stomach. Just done it and now need a lie down!


----------



## Lulu

How are you ladies today? 

I'm feeling a bit off to be honest. I can't make up my mind if I've got a stomach bug or if its pregnancy related but since Sunday I've been having the odd bout of diarrhoea (sorry, probably tmi) and it just leaves me so drained. In a way its like morning sickness in reverse! Just my luck eh! If it is a symptom its one I'd prefer not to have :wacko:


----------



## Seity

I'm hungry all the time, but eating makes my stomach hurt a bit, so I nibble all day. Eating also gives me terrible gas which leads to lots of pain and loose stools, when I'm not busy being constipated. :wacko: Whee! Got to love pregnancy.

Today is my 4 year Anniversary! I'm lucky to be married to my best friend.
Tomorrow morning is our first scan and I'll finally get to see our little jellybean and be reassured that our baby is doing just fine!


----------



## Mrs. T

Happy Anniversary Seity! Have a wonderful day together. :) I'm going for an ultrasound tomorrow too.

As for symptons, I am exhausted all the time and I fall asleep so fast (very unusual for me). And today I have a strange metal taste in my mouth.


----------



## Seity

Anyone else taking bump pics? It was a lot of fun to look back at the ones I took first time around. I take mine weekly already and post in the bump pic thread even though I don't have a bump yet. I'd love to see how everyone who's due near the same time as me progresses! 
I just sent a PM requesting it become a sticky thread like in the trimester areas.


----------



## Lulu

Happy anniversary Seity & good luck for tomorrow, you have to share your scan photos as soon as you can. I love scan photos:)

Symptom wise I'm swinging from nausea and eating to ease that, to having really bad stomach pains & diarrhea which then makes me not want to eat! Nobody tells this exciting part of pregnancy do they :lol: I'm looking forward to my doctors appointment on Monday so I can get the ball rolling & get my midwife appointment booked and hopefully an early scan :happydance:


----------



## Casper72

Happy Anniversary Seity. I'm so jealous you get a scan already. I have to wait until 10+1 weeks which feels like forever from now.


----------



## Seity

I feel like I've been waiting forever, but it's only been 4 weeks now. I get an 8 week dating scan so they can be sure of the dates when scheduling my NT scan; otherwise, I'd probably have to wait longer too.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Seity said:


> I feel like I've been waiting forever, but it's only been 4 weeks now. I get an 8 week dating scan so they can be sure of the dates when scheduling my NT scan; otherwise, I'd probably have to wait longer too.

Happy Anniversary Seity, and good luck on your scan! What is the bump thread? If I had taken a picture last night you'd have thought I was 4 months at least, I was so bloated. 

Good luck tomorrow Mrs T too :)

I also love seeing scan pictures :), Happy to see so many good ones!
2 weeks and one day til I can book my scan. At least working helps the days go faster!


----------



## Seity

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-over-35/651566-over-35-baby-bumps.html

Basically you can post your weekly bump and everyone can see the bumps grow as the pregnancy progresses.


----------



## Loompylooloo

Hey there ladies. Been off the radar a bit as I have been feeling pretty rubbish. Am SO tired. Have been sleeping so much. Can't do anything without having to lie down after. Still feel a bit sicky but not eating enough and think I have lost a few pounds which I really don't want or need to do. Seeing MW tomorrow morning to hoping they can help me out a bit. Am finding work exhausting! I am a special needs assistant at a school and run around after a four year old for 5 hours without a break and it is such hard work. Didn't go in yesterday as my son had a fever and today I said I couldn't go in as I feel too unwell. It is beginning to get to me a bit as I feel totally useless. I would just like a bit more energy to do things with my kids. We are considering telling our 8 year old as he is so worried about me as I am constantly in bed and saying how tired I am. Have any of you told your other kids? 
Anyway, enough of my moaning and groaning. 
Congrats to Seity on your anniversary.
MrsT ...am glad you may have got to the bottom of the bleeding.
Just want to say a huge thanks to you all for all your lovely support. You are all lovely!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Loompylooloo said:


> Hey there ladies. Been off the radar a bit as I have been feeling pretty rubbish. Am SO tired. Have been sleeping so much. Can't do anything without having to lie down after. Still feel a bit sicky but not eating enough and think I have lost a few pounds which I really don't want or need to do. Seeing MW tomorrow morning to hoping they can help me out a bit. Am finding work exhausting! I am a special needs assistant at a school and run around after a four year old for 5 hours without a break and it is such hard work. Didn't go in yesterday as my son had a fever and today I said I couldn't go in as I feel too unwell. It is beginning to get to me a bit as I feel totally useless. I would just like a bit more energy to do things with my kids. We are considering telling our 8 year old as he is so worried about me as I am constantly in bed and saying how tired I am. Have any of you told your other kids?
> Anyway, enough of my moaning and groaning.
> Congrats to Seity on your anniversary.
> MrsT ...am glad you may have got to the bottom of the bleeding.
> Just want to say a huge thanks to you all for all your lovely support. You are all lovely!


Hang in there loompylooloo! Were you like this with your other kids?

I told my eldest 4 kids right off, but my 5 year old I have not. He's a blabber mouth. But yesterday he saw me reading my pregnancy book, and asked "Mama, why do you have a pregnnt book?" He sees me on this site with all the babies, has questioned why I want him to be careful of mama's belly (he's a rough houser), and I asked him the other week while holding my Goddaughter if he'd like a little brother or sister of his own...so inevitably he's gonna figure it out relatively soon. Hopefully not before 4th of July where the WHOLE family is gathering because my grandmother will be up from FL


----------



## Mrs. T

So after 2 days of not spotting, it started back up again last night. Very light but so stressful. I go for an ultrasound today so hopefully that will be reassuring but I know the internal ultrasound will cause some bleeding too. I just wanna go to sleep and wake up in my 2nd trimester. :)


----------



## Seity

Good luck with your U/S today Mrs. T. I never get bleeding from internal U/S, but you may have a more sensitive cervix.

Had my scan and jellybean's heart was beating away and dates seemed about right. No more trying to live in denial. Yikes, I'm going to have 2 kids *horror*!!!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=430683&d=1340976578


----------



## Bumpity1

Congrats Seity, lovely pic! 

Hope your scan goes well today MrsT. Hoping you get an explanation for the bleeding so you can stop worrying xxx

Loompyloo, oh I feel sorry for you! I know what it's lie to feel that tired you just want to lie down. Our 10 & 12 yr olds know and they've been great. We weren't planning on telling them but they read some texts on DH's phone. TBH I dont think I could have hid it as they have witnessed me being sick and like you, needing to lie down quite a lot! 

Lulu I have an upset stomach too. Wondered if it was due to the pregnancy? 

I'm currently going from debilitating nausea to feeling ok. No set pattern but at least I'm getting some moments of relief, unlike my last pregnancy. So I suppose I should be grateful!


----------



## Loompylooloo

Seity, I love your pic. So beautiful!
MrsT, I am so sorry about your stress. Hope you get an answer soon! 
PerpetualMama, thanks for your lovely post.
I slept on and off until 2.30 today and feel better for it. Kids are staying at granny's tonight and think we will tell the oldest about the little one tomorrow as he is so worried. My husband was I'll for 4 months at the beginning of the year so he is very sensitive about illness following that. 
I suffered with hyperemesis with the other 3 and ended up in hospital from the sickness with 2 of them so I am doing very well so far but think it is the drugs. Still worrying about the food issue as I keep reading people saying that eating rubbish puts the baby at risk of this that and the other but what if that is all you can manage? Thinking about it I didn't eat so well with the other 3 and they turned out ok! 
Must stop thinking about all these silly things and rest my tired brain. Thanks for all being there! 
C
:hugs:


----------



## Seity

We've told our son, but being only 2 he doesn't quite 'get it'. He was a bit upset during my scan when I was lying on the table. He's such a mama's boy and has to be by me if I'm around. However, he stood next to me and held my hand the whole time and that made it OK.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Congrats Seity! Your scan looks beautiful, such awesome detail for an early bean :) I love it!

Good luck Mrs T on your scan today! I hope it all goes well.

I hope this pregnancy goes better for you Loompylooloo, most of us only have to feel dreadful for a couple months. If this nausea kept up te whole 9 months I'd be disgusted, never mind constant vomiting. Prayers for you, hun.

2 more weeks til my appt...going to start the day count down in my head :) I get silly like that, everything becomes in relation to when my next baby appt is, :haha:


----------



## PerpetualMama

everything go ok Mrs T? Been thinkin about you while I worked today, hope the scan went well and the bleeding/spotting has stopped.

Checked out your "non-bump" on the link Seity. pretty belly :). I looked like that a month ago ...stupid bloat making my pants tight. Can't wait to get on a scale, with all this food going in I wouldn't be surprised if I've put a few on :nope:


----------



## Mrs. T

Thanks yeah everything is good. Spotting only lasted one day this time and was really light. I decided to stop stressing over it and figure I am just one of those unlucky people that will spot in the first trimester. My mom reassured me it was very common in her 4 pregnancies as well. She said with one of her pregnancies she didn't find out she was pregnant until her second trimester because she thought she was getting a period the whole time and was so shocked to find out how far along she was and all her pregnancies were successful. So I am not gonna think about it anymore. :)

My ultrasound went okay. I thought I was six weeks that day but the technician said I was measuring 5+5. She could see the yolk sac but no heartbeat yet. I figured it might be a few days too early to see so I am anxious for the next ultrasound (don't know when that will be).

After a week off, I go back to work tomorrow. I am not looking forward to it especially since it's also Canada Day! But at least I'm off at 6:30pm so I can still go join in the festivies after work but I might be wiped out. But I will try to stay up for fireworks. :)


----------



## PerpetualMama

Mrs. T said:


> Thanks yeah everything is good. Spotting only lasted one day this time and was really light. I decided to stop stressing over it and figure I am just one of those unlucky people that will spot in the first trimester. My mom reassured me it was very common in her 4 pregnancies as well. She said with one of her pregnancies she didn't find out she was pregnant until her second trimester because she thought she was getting a period the whole time and was so shocked to find out how far along she was and all her pregnancies were successful. So I am not gonna think about it anymore. :)
> 
> My ultrasound went okay. I thought I was six weeks that day but the technician said I was measuring 5+5. She could see the yolk sac but no heartbeat yet. I figured it might be a few days too early to see so I am anxious for the next ultrasound (don't know when that will be).
> 
> After a week off, I go back to work tomorrow. I am not looking forward to it especially since it's also Canada Day! But at least I'm off at 6:30pm so I can still go join in the festivies after work but I might be wiped out. But I will try to stay up for fireworks. :)

Glad everything is good! I think heartbeats are usually seen sometime after 6 weeks. 
My grandmother went through that with one of her sons. The doctor told her she was pregnant and she argued that she had her period on Christmas. The doctor said "I don't care what you got for Christmas, you're pregnant!" She was quite far along by then too.
I was off work for over a week due to weather, and going back on Thursday was, ugh. Working with nausea and hunger stinks.

Hope you enjoy your Holiday! :)


----------



## Seity

Glad to hear everything seems ok so far Mrs. T. Scan sounds good for 5+5. You should see the baby and heartbeat next time, which I hope isn't too far in the future. Enjoy Canada Day!

PM - I can get pretty bloated by evening time and I think I'm just a bit thicker in the mornings this week. At least, when I wake, I have a full feeling that I think is my uterus. I take my pictures on Sundays, so tomorrow morning I'll take my 8 week picture and see if I can notice any difference.


----------



## Casper72

Seity, so glad your scan went well! Looks like another perfect little bean for you =)


----------



## Becks2

Hi All... 
I am 35 (nearly 36) and pregnant after 2 MC's. 
I am currently due 21st Feb, but after a scan I think they may move my date at my dating scan to March... But can I join in with the Feb mum's until I get moved?? 
I have had a early scan and currently on Progesterone to help things along, have another scan on the 13th July where I hope to see a tiny bean with a HB (fingers crossed)...

Congratulations to you all xx


----------



## Seity

Welcome Becks2. You're welcome to stay here as long as you like (even if they move your dates). I hope the progesterone works and you get a sticky bean this time around.

Am I missing anyone on the first post? I'm really good at forgetting to update those sort of things sometimes.


----------



## Mrs. T

I know I said I wouldn't worry about my spotting anymore, but well......I'm worried!!! The spotting is still happening. On Sunday night and Monday morning, I had a lot of mucous like discharge happening. There were red stringy membranes mixed in. I heard the mucous could be from increased estrogen but I don't know about the stringy stuff. Once yesterday, I went to the washroom and I had bright red blood when I wiped (none in my underwear or in the toilet). I wiped three times and by the last time I wiped it was looking more brown. I still have the stringy stuff going on though. I called and left a message for my OB/GYN's nurse. Hopefully she calls me back today. I feel like I am in limbo and don't know what is happening to me!


----------



## Lulu

Mrs T - I have no experience so I'm not sure what that can be, fingers crossed it's all normal though and you get a call back soon to get some proper advice :hugs:

Welcome Becks :) Fingers crossed for your next scan too.

Seity - your scan is lovely :) I can't wait til I get mine, no idea when it will be. But it's definitely a big step in making things hit home isn't it.


Quick update on me - I had my first doc appt yesterday so really just starting the ball rolling with notifying the medical peeps. I was so nervous before I went into his office, it was a new doctor in our practice, one I've never met before and he was really nice. Went through my previous notes, asked me questions to calm me down and explained that as I don't smoke, rarely drink and as long as I follow all the necessary dietary guidelines then I'm doing as much as I can to sustain this pregnancy. I asked about the possibility of an early scan but it's the midwife unit who will decide if I need one. So I have to wait for my booking appointment to find out about that. Hopefully that will happen soon. 

But he did alter my edd slightly, based on the length of my cycles (normally 26 days) he reckons my due date is now 24 February, not 28th.

How many people have you told you're pregnant? I haven't told anyone, other than DH obviously and on here. Part of me just wants to tell people and stop hiding but at the same time if it doesn't work out I don't know if I can cope with people knowing that again. 

Hope everyone is well, I'm off work on holiday for the next 2 weeks, staying at home and hopefully getting work done in our garden but the weather at the moment is dreadful. It's be torrential rain every day since I finished work last Thursday! Typical scottish summer :lol:


----------



## Seity

Mrs. T - I have no experience with spotting. I just hope they can find some answers for you soon and that everything is ok with your baby.

Lulu - It sounds like it was a good visit overall. I hope you get your booking appt and scan soon. I know it's hard waiting, but there's really nothing they can do in these early days. Doesn't make it any easier to wait though.

Before the scan I told one of my sisters, my best friend, my husband, and both sets of grandparents (in that order). After the scan, I made a facebook and google+ post to friends and family and I told one close coworker. 
I don't plan to say anything at work until after my 12 week NT scan at the earliest. I may not say anything until after my 20 week scan when I find out the gender, just to see if anyone notices before then. :haha:

I found the baby on my doppler at 7+6!! Pretty cool. Probably won't be able to find it regularly for another week or two, but that's ok. I love being able to 'check in'.


----------



## Loompylooloo

Hi Becks2 and welcome! Stay here as long as you like! So nice to have eyou here! Huge congrats on your BFP! 
Mrs T. I hope you have a answer to your spotting by now. I am so sorry that you are going thought this! 
I had my boing appt on Saturday morning. It wasn't a hospital I had been to before so was a little worried but it was great. I had a student/newly qualified midwife who was nice but obviously a little inexperienced. She took a while to warm up and I don't think she read my notes properly as she was talking about hormonal changes and said I should keep checking my breasts for lumps. I looking at her blankly as in the section where you write about past surgery I had written that I had had a double mastectomy in 2009 so I don't have my own own boobs! I knew this would happen somewhere along the line and thought I was prepare for it but don't think I was. I was also upset by all the breast feeding stuff everywhere. I fed my other 3 but chose to have surgery as I had an 85% risk of developing breast cancer and thought that we had finished our family. I now know that I am going to find the whole feeding situation really hard but there is nothing I can do about it. Anyway, enough of that. I have been put under consultant care due to the fact that I am taking medication for sickness and becau number 3 was born with a life threatening but undiagnosed congenital heart defect so we want extra scans. It may mean that i can't have a home birth as planned but I will go with whatever I have to.
Wow that is a long post.....sorry. Had to get a few things off my chest.....excuse the pun!
Hope you are all smiling! 
C


----------



## Lulu

Loompy - feel free to vent here, I'd be the same I think. I wasn't able to breast feed my son, (well I tried for 4 days but he had slight jaundice, they thought he had an infection so had a drip in the back of his hand for the first 5 days and was very lethargic so didn't latch on at all) and the number of poster about breastfeeding in hospitals and clinics is slightly OTT in my opinion, yes we all know it's best but if you can't for any reason it can be almost like harassment! And for a midwife to not notice something as significant as a double mastectomy in your notice is, quite frankly, unforgivable - then advise you on how to check your boobs, if it wasn't so insulting it would be laughable. Hopefully she has learned from this and reads notes in future.

Sorry you had to experience that, hopefully your next appointment will be better :hugs:


----------



## Casper72

Mrs. T said:


> I know I said I wouldn't worry about my spotting anymore, but well......I'm worried!!! The spotting is still happening. On Sunday night and Monday morning, I had a lot of mucous like discharge happening. There were red stringy membranes mixed in. I heard the mucous could be from increased estrogen but I don't know about the stringy stuff. Once yesterday, I went to the washroom and I had bright red blood when I wiped (none in my underwear or in the toilet). I wiped three times and by the last time I wiped it was looking more brown. I still have the stringy stuff going on though. I called and left a message for my OB/GYN's nurse. Hopefully she calls me back today. I feel like I am in limbo and don't know what is happening to me!

I was watching The Doctors today and this topic came up. I think she said somewhere in the neighborhood of 35% of all women have spotting during pregnancy and it's perfectly ok. I know that probably doesn't help much....I hope your doc gets back to you soon!


----------



## Seity

Loompylooloo - sorry they didn't take the time to read your notes properly.
I worry about breastfeeding because I suffered low supply with Gabriel. At 3 months, he'd completely dropped off the weight charts and his HC and length were starting to drop percentiles as well. He was diagnosed as 'failure to thrive' -- Such a horrible term. I had to supplement with formula and was lucky enough to be able to combo feed until he self-weaned. I hope I have a better supply this time around, but expect I'll end up combo feeding. The formula these days has really come a long way and I think it's great that we have a healthy option available to us when things go wrong. I know a few ladies who've had success finding a milk donor to give them their excess breast milk too, so that they didn't have to give formula. It's a great option if you can find someone.


----------



## Mrs. T

Happy American Independence Day to you American mommies! :)


----------



## JJay

I think there is too much pressure on mums to breastfeed at the moment. In the uk midwives are tasked with increasing the number of mums who breastfeed and as a result are far too pushy. A couple of friends of mine who struggled due to low supply and their babies ended back up in hospital were really distraught feeling they'd failed. Another friend was on the postnatal ward next to a first time mum who was really struggling to get her baby to feed and a midwife said very loudly to my friend 'you're doing a great job at breastfeeding, unlike some around here....' I think that's terrible! No one is in doubt that breastfeeding is a great start for a baby but formula is very advanced now and I doubt there is all that much difference.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Mrs. T said:


> I know I said I wouldn't worry about my spotting anymore, but well......I'm worried!!! The spotting is still happening. On Sunday night and Monday morning, I had a lot of mucous like discharge happening. There were red stringy membranes mixed in. I heard the mucous could be from increased estrogen but I don't know about the stringy stuff. Once yesterday, I went to the washroom and I had bright red blood when I wiped (none in my underwear or in the toilet). I wiped three times and by the last time I wiped it was looking more brown. I still have the stringy stuff going on though. I called and left a message for my OB/GYN's nurse. Hopefully she calls me back today. I feel like I am in limbo and don't know what is happening to me!

I'm sorry you're still struggling with this, it must get very frustrating ](*,)
I hope they've gotten you in for a scan or will soon. As always, continued prayers for you!


----------



## PerpetualMama

ok, so many of you mention a mid wife and booking appts and stuff. Where I'm from we get a first OB appt (my dosc usually don't see us til 12 weeks, but I've been seen before that in the past, and now that I'm 41 the want to see me at 8 weeks where they'll book an 'early" ultrasound. Then we follow through with an OBGYN for the 9 months. I have heard of midwives, and believed they were for people who deliveredd at home. Would you mind explaining how it works where you are? (I'm the curious type :) )


----------



## Seity

Our local obgyn office has both obgyn's and midwives. When I got my + at home, I simply called and told them how far along I was and they scheduled my first appointment. Everyone starts out meeting a midwife first. You can choose to be midwife led or obgyn at that point. If you have complications that require more specialized care then they'll have you be obgyn led. The midwives use the same hospital for the birth and you can have whatever kind of birth you want there. Basically they realize that for most women pregnancy is a perfectly normal, healthy event and doesn't require medical intervention and so a midwife is all you need to see you through the birth. However, if any complications come up they've got the specialists at hand to take over when medical intervention is required.
I was never pressured to BF, it's just something I've always felt very strongly about. Formula is perfectly fine, but it's not anywhere near as good as breastmilk. There are plenty of times where formula or combo feeding are the better or only option and nobody should feel guilty about using formula when it's required.


----------



## Mrs. T

I live in a small city and we don't have very many midwives. So I am on a waiting list to get one and am stuck with my OB/GYN for now.

Anyways, here is my update:
I am now bleeding like I have my period! I was absolutely convinced I already miscarried. I went to the ER again because I needed to know if I had in fact miscarried. Turns out they can see the fetal pole, the baby is the right size, my beta is over 20,000 and the heartbeat is 124bpm. They could not find a reason for the bleeding. Shortly after I came home they called me and said the radiologist had reviewed my ultrasound and said I have a subchorionic hematoma below the sac! Not what I want to hear but finally an answer!!!


----------



## Seity

Glad they figured out what's going on Mrs T, even if it's not fantastic news. At least your baby is ok. I hope it dissolves on it's own for you.


----------



## JustaTrace

Hello...may I join you? 

I am 44 and (shockingly) pregnant for the 2nd time (I have an 11 year old and an adopted 3 year old!!). Never thought this would ever happen again to me...I was told my son was a miracle. Now here I am. LOL

I don't have a specific due date yet because I ovulated really late and my scan showed a sac of 5w3d on the 25th of June. Go back for another scan on July 13th to date. :) I'm thinking a Valentines baby here though! :)

I am very nervous as I've had miscarriage before my son, however, that was 12 years ago! LOL...so I'm hoping my body is a bit stronger and wiser (NOT OLD!) this time! LOL


----------



## oorweeistyin

wow Justatrace, well done you!

That is amazing :dust:


----------



## JustaTrace

Thank you oorweeistyin...:) Everyone said after we adopted our daughter (she came to us at 5 months and the adoption was finalized this past Dec 2011), that I would get pregnant. I scoffed and told them that my eggs were all dried up and useless...haha...joke was on me I guess! LOL


----------



## Seity

Welcome JustaTrace! Is there a date you'd like me to put you down for on the first post? I can always change it after your scan on the 13th.


----------



## Loompylooloo

JustaTrace what lovely news. Huge Congrats to you!
MrsT I hope the bleeding resolves itself! Must have been so good to know about the heartbeat. Can't wait to hear mine!
In the uk we go to the Dr when we get our BFP and tell them we are pg. They generally ask which hospital we would like and we then get a date for a booking appt in the post. At least that is what happened for me this time. Am sure it was different the last three times but can't remember. We see a midwife....we always see a mw here first and are generally seen most by a mw and they book us in and do bloods, urine etc. They assess us and decide whether we should be mw led or consultant led depending on our risk factors and previous history. If we are mw led we can choose pretty much what we would like to do. We can have a hospital birth, birth centre birth which is very natural and there are no drs on hand or a home birth. If not we are seen by a consultant and our care is led by their decisions. We don't have Obgyn here as far as I am aware but I think they are the same as consultants. Our first scan tends to be at 12 weeks and this is where they date the pg and then we have an anomaly scan at 20 weeks where they look for anything that may be wrong. We are seen regularlarly at the drs surgery by the mw and monitored severe month or so until we get near the end and then it becomes more regular.

Hope you are all feeling well! I am ok today, just tired. Had to curl up in bed at 3.30 as I felt so horrid but doing ok today!
Keep smiling!
C


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi Ladies,

Welcome Justatrace and congrats. I'm 40 this year and have suffered with infertility due to pcos. I had fertility treatment for my first due to not ovulating at all and since then my fertility has been all over the place but I have luckily conceived naturally. Weirdly since turning 35 my ovaries seems to be firing out eggs like mad so sometimes age does not mean less fertility! 

MrsT im so glad you finally have an answer. Have they said if it will cause any problems or should it go away? 

Loompy sorry to hear what you've been through. Hopefully this young midwife will have learnt a valuable lesson if nothing else. 

Perpetual, in the uk we are looked after by a midwife which 99.9% are female throughout our pregnancy and labour. We are only referred to a obstetric consultant if complications arise, and they will only appear at the birth if there is a problem. 'Booking in' is the term used for our first appointment with the midwife where all form filling and initial bloods and urine is taken. We discuss where we want to have the baby, our previous pregnancy/birth history etc. Once we are booked in we are in the system and we wait for our first scan. 

As I predicted I have been sent an appointment for scan on the 17th July. The hospital are going by my LMP so they think I will be 11 weeks. I know I will only be 9 so too early for the NT scan. Feel like its a waste of everyone's time but it's procedure for hospital to do it this way. At least I get to see my baby an extra time!


----------



## trathsack

Hi! Feb 5 here!!!


----------



## trathsack

trathsack said:


> Hi! Feb 5 here!!!

AND apparently I somehow posted before I finished.

I am going to be 39 in Sept. This is my 6th pg and will be my 3rd living child.


----------



## Bumpity1

Welcome Trathsack and congrats!


----------



## JustaTrace

THanks for the welcome! :) 

Seity, I don't have a confirmed date yet. I'm thinking around the 14th or 16th but not sure. If you can wait a week, I will give you my date then.

I'm feeling very crampy today though...it's higher up in my stomach and around the sides so I'm thinking it's my bowels. When I had my C section for my son, he went up under my ribs (had to use spreaders to get him out!) and that resulted in part of my large intestine getting "smoothed out"...so the hormones are making me so bowel crampy and constipated! UGH...hoping they go away soon...it's making me nervous.


----------



## Loompylooloo

Hi Trathsack and huge congrats! I am due the day after you! I hope you have a happy and healthy pg!


----------



## Seity

Welcome trathsack! 
February is a really popular month! I'm impressed how many women are due in Feb in general and quite a few of us over 35.

I have my midwife appointment tomorrow. We'll do all the general history stuff etc and discuss my scan. Because I'm over 35 they always do an 8 week dating scan, so that they can be sure to schedule the NT scan in the correct time frame. Normally you'd get your scan right before the midwife appointment, but the sonographer wasn't going to be there tomorrow, so I lucked out and the only time available was last Friday. So, while I've seen the baby and know s/he's ok, I didn't get any info from the scan (heart rate, dating, etc). I should get all that info tomorrow.


----------



## Casper72

Seity- I wish my doctor would do more for me since I am 39 but my first appt isn't scheduled until 10+1. When I got the call from them I couldn't believe they wanted me to wait that long before seeing me and wanted to ask them if they realize how old I am. I just want to know that everything is ok. 12 more days to go....


----------



## Casper72

PS-hope all goes well with your appt tomorrow.


----------



## Seity

Thanks Casper72! Back from seeing the midwife. Got the results from my scan last week. Baby is eager and measuring ahead. They put me at 7+6 (last week), so new due date is Feb 9th. The heart rate was 158 and jellybean measured at 15 mm. I mentioned that I could already hear the baby at home on my doppler, so we pulled out theirs and had a listen. Found it really easy and it was nice and strong. That was a lot of fun. I have my next appointment on the 31st to do the NT scan and bloods.


----------



## JJay

Great news Seity:) 

I have my scan on Sunday, fingers crossed mine goes as well as yours.

X


----------



## JustaTrace

Great news for you Seity! Hope my scan next week goes as well! XO


----------



## Seity

Good luck with your scans JJay and JustaTrace! I look forward to seeing some pics.


----------



## Mrs. T

This may be the beginning of the end for me. I just went to the ER for a 48 hr follow up. Beta went up, baby grew, hemorrhage has gotten smaller, but fetal heart rate dramatically dropped in half!!! Two days ago it was 124 and today is sadly only 59. I can't even find anything on the Internet that low. Apparently 80 is an impending miscarriage. The strangest thing is the idiot ER doctor made no big deal about it and said I should be happy there is a heartbeat! I am totally devastated right now........


----------



## oorweeistyin

Great news on your scan Seity, your little one sounds like they are cooking nicely :thumbup: 

I have my 12 week scan in 12 sleeps.....not that I'm counting :blush:

I hope everyone is else is well xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## oorweeistyin

Mrs. T said:


> This may be the beginning of the end for me. I just went to the ER for a 48 hr follow up. Beta went up, baby grew, hemorrhage has gotten smaller, but fetal heart rate dramatically dropped in half!!! Two days ago it was 124 and today is sadly only 59. I can't even find anything on the Internet that low. Apparently 80 is an impending miscarriage. The strangest thing is the idiot ER doctor made no big deal about it and said I should be happy there is a heartbeat! I am totally devastated right now........

Mrs T, so sorry to hear this.......If the doctor didn't seem worried is that not a good thing?

I hope everything is ok.....when is your next appointment?

Big hugs :hugs::hugs:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Mrs. T said:


> This may be the beginning of the end for me. I just went to the ER for a 48 hr follow up. Beta went up, baby grew, hemorrhage has gotten smaller, but fetal heart rate dramatically dropped in half!!! Two days ago it was 124 and today is sadly only 59. I can't even find anything on the Internet that low. Apparently 80 is an impending miscarriage. The strangest thing is the idiot ER doctor made no big deal about it and said I should be happy there is a heartbeat! I am totally devastated right now........

:hugs: I am sorry you are going through this Mrs T. Is there a way to get ahold of your regular doc and brooch the low h/b topic with him/her?


----------



## JJay

:hugs: MrsT, sorry I don't have any advice but I really hope everything is ok x


----------



## Seity

:hugs: Mrs T


----------



## JJay

Scan tomorrow morning eeeek I'm nervous and excited at the same time.


----------



## PerpetualMama

JJay said:


> Scan tomorrow morning eeeek I'm nervous and excited at the same time.

Good luck on your scan JJay :)


----------



## JJay

Thank you Perpetual Mama :) everything was perfect and we saw our little jellybean moving and saw the heart flickering. Measured one day behind at 8+6 but going to wait and see what the official dating scan says. The later the better as I don't want to be induced!


----------



## Seity

JJay - so glad to hear your scan went well.

I measured 2 days ahead at mine. My son always measured ahead too (Based on his 'date' we were pregnant before we had sex that month -lol). Some babies just grow a little faster.


----------



## PerpetualMama

JJay said:


> Thank you Perpetual Mama :) everything was perfect and we saw our little jellybean moving and saw the heart flickering. Measured one day behind at 8+6 but going to wait and see what the official dating scan says. The later the better as I don't want to be induced!

Congrats on the good scan! :happydance: I hear that on being induced! Induced for first 2 kids at 41+6 and 41+1, 3rd one came along on his own at 42+1 because I refused to be induced until 42+1. Labor started late evening at 42 w exactly and ended on 42+1 just hours before my scheduled induction!.Children 4 and 5 were induced after my water broke and contractions didn't start. Child 4 was at 40 +6 and child 4 was at 41+ 6. Obviously I am a late ovulator, and despite my kids being right on target at the scans (and quite big at brith) they just don't want to come out! They wanted to induce me with the last one so I could have him home for Christmas, but I cried and begged and refused...then got a major lecture from my OBGYN when DS was in distress from induction. (He was facing sideways and wouldn't descend, and no matter how many times they turned him he'd keep flipping back. Doc had me pushing at 7 cm because otherwise they were going to have to do a c-section. That was hell. Hoping this little one cooperates and pops right out when it's time. I can see why you accepted a date change, more time for your bean to cook :haha:)


----------



## Seity

Gabriel came at 38+3, but I was expecting and hoping he'd wait until week 41. 42 weeks is a normal cooking time, so I don't know why they always seem to want to induce before you've gotten to 42 weeks. If this one is comfy, I'll refuse to be induced unless they can prove there's a danger to my baby, like signs my placenta is degrading. Honestly, I expect this one will come early and be a January baby.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Seity said:


> Gabriel came at 38+3, but I was expecting and hoping he'd wait until week 41. 42 weeks is a normal cooking time, so I don't know why they always seem to want to induce before you've gotten to 42 weeks. If this one is comfy, I'll refuse to be induced unless they can prove there's a danger to my baby, like signs my placenta is degrading. Honestly, I expect this one will come early and be a January baby.

ah...you've got the high efficiency cooker, not working with an easy bake oven like me :haha:


----------



## JJay

Wow 38+3 I'd take that! By LMP I should be 9 weeks, by my ovulation date 8+2 and the scan has me as 8+6. I'll see what date my 12 week scan says and then try and argue for as late a due date as possible. I had a c section last time so am hoping for a VBAC this time around and I know I will start to get pressure for a repeat section once I go overdue. Rosie was born at 42+1 (42+3 by LMP) so I am fully expecting to go 2 weeks over again...


----------



## Seity

PerpetualMama said:


> ah...you've got the high efficiency cooker, not working with an easy bake oven like me :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## Becks2

Hi All,
I was just wondering whether people had started suffering with any symptoms yet ie Morning Sickness, Sore Breasts, Headaches, Tiredness etc?? 

After 2 MC's I am paranoid that I am only suffering with Tiredness and not really much else other than the odd headache!

I have a scan this Thursday which should hopefully put my mid at rest xx


----------



## Darklady

Becks2 said:


> Hi All,
> I was just wondering whether people had started suffering with any symptoms yet ie Morning Sickness, Sore Breasts, Headaches, Tiredness etc??
> 
> After 2 MC's I am paranoid that I am only suffering with Tiredness and not really much else other than the odd headache!
> 
> I have a scan this Thursday which should hopefully put my mid at rest xx

I've got the sore boobs, waves of "OMG, can I just curl up here and take a quick nap? PLEASE?!?!?!", and pretty much non-stop queasiness (thankfully, no puking... yet).

I had my first scan on Saturday (viability & dating, since this is pg #4 and we have no kids)... measured 2 days ahead with a perfect little heartbeat, which makes today 8w... 5 more weeks 'til I can breathe a little easier. C'mon little bean!


----------



## JJay

My main symptom is tiredness too and everything was fine at our scan yesterday. Hoping yours goes well on thursday x


----------



## Seity

I had zero symptoms with my son, except for mild tiredness. I felt fantastic the whole pregnancy.
This time I've got mild symptoms, tender breasts, more tired than last time, and sensitive stomach on occasion. I get hungry often and can't eat big meals, but as long as I eat small meals, I'm fine.


----------



## JustaTrace

HI...I've got sore boobs (but not excrutiating - only when the kids bump them or lie on them). I'm tired, but not exhausted...however, I am ready for bed by 9pm every single night and fully asleep before my head hits the pillow. I am also suffering from insomnia! Wake at around 3 am and can't fall asleep for a few hours. Try to stay up later but end up falling asleep on the couch anyway! LOL...(must be my old bones!)

Other than that, I feel pretty darn good. A few twinges here and there (pulling and gas pains). I can't wait for my ultrasound on Friday!!! Just want to be sure everything is fine and find out for sure how big the baby is measuring. 

I found out I was pregnant on June 19th but at my scan on the 25th (had it because I am sure I ovulated really late this last cycle and couldn't remember my LMP date), she said I was at max 5w 3days. So by my count, I should be 8 weeks on Friday. I dont care how big or small..just want to see a HB and a healthy baby.


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi Ladies,

Am fed up of feeling rubbish! Sickness gets worse after eating so dread eating but have to as I'm starving. Am struggling to find drinks that I can stomach, which is new to me, I don't remember it being like this with my other pregnancies. I have lost 5 pounds and jeans are feeling looser not tighter like i think they should be, I'm just over 8 weeks now and this worries me. With my last pregnancy I remember having a proper bump at 10 weeks as was on holiday and couldn't do up my wetsuit! Can't feel anything of a bump yet. Do any of you have a bump yet? Or can you at least feel where your uterus is? Hoping I'll suddenly pop over next week or two.

Happy to hear everyone's scans are going well.

MrsT hope your ok. Sorry to hear what the Doc said and I hope he was wrong. Sending you :hugs: x


----------



## Seity

No bump for me. I posted my 9 week picture in the 35+ bump thread if you want to see my non-bump. I have to take gas-x a lot when I eat or I feel bad. I get gas pressure that causes nausea, so as long as I take care of the gas I feel fine.


----------



## Bumpity1

Seity, You have one of the flattest stomach I've ever seen! Lucky girl!


----------



## Seity

Bumpity1 said:


> Seity, You have one of the flattest stomach I've ever seen! Lucky girl!

It's a good thing most of the time, but a bit of a let down, when you want to show off a baby bump and there's nothing to show.


----------



## Becks2

Just wanted to say Thank you, I feel a little better that I have only really suffered with tiredness, I do get the odd time when I think I feel sick, but then I eat something and it goes away... 
Had my midwife appointment today, to my LMP I am 7w5d, but as i ovulated late I think i am only really 6w3d...
I have a scan on Thursday and really hope I see something to put my mind completely at rest... (suffered 2 MC's - both empty sacs).... 

Fingers crossed this is third time lucky xx


----------



## PerpetualMama

Bumpity1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Am fed up of feeling rubbish! Sickness gets worse after eating so dread eating but have to as I'm starving. Am struggling to find drinks that I can stomach, which is new to me, I don't remember it being like this with my other pregnancies. I have lost 5 pounds and jeans are feeling looser not tighter like i think they should be, I'm just over 8 weeks now and this worries me. With my last pregnancy I remember having a proper bump at 10 weeks as was on holiday and couldn't do up my wetsuit! Can't feel anything of a bump yet. Do any of you have a bump yet? Or can you at least feel where your uterus is? Hoping I'll suddenly pop over next week or two.
> 
> Happy to hear everyone's scans are going well.
> 
> MrsT hope your ok. Sorry to hear what the Doc said and I hope he was wrong. Sending you :hugs: x

I have a belly, but it's just because I was so thin before I got pg that I notice it now that I have put on a few pounds because of the constant need to eat. Oh, that and the fact that after carrying 5 kids for close to 42 weeks each my old abs don't hold ANYTHING in. When I lay on my back I can feel a slight bump above my pubic bone which would _never_ show if I stood up. Feeling a tad dumpy these days since none of my brand new summer clothes really fit anymore without making me look...yeah, dumpy :sad2: Sexy little Shorts can't button so I'm back to wearing my old lady shorts from many moons ago. again :sad2: All will be worth it for my little munchkin (Hoping second tri will afford me more energy for exercise, less nausea, and less dire hunger!


----------



## Darklady

No bump here... just fat ;) I think I can feel my uterus swelling, though (and I can't sleep on my tummy any more).

Wahoo!!!! I just upchucked in my office! Joy :p Thank goodness I've got ziploc freezer bags stashed everywhere in creation, 'cuz there was no warning, either. (and yes, I do realize it's really strange to be excited about puking LOL but with my history I'm taking it as a very good sign... plus a tiny part of me thought "finally... all that nausea finally amounts to something!" ;) )


----------



## PerpetualMama

Darklady said:


> No bump here... just fat ;) I think I can feel my uterus swelling, though (and I can't sleep on my tummy any more).
> 
> Wahoo!!!! I just upchucked in my office! Joy :p Thank goodness I've got ziploc freezer bags stashed everywhere in creation, 'cuz there was no warning, either. (and yes, I do realize it's really strange to be excited about puking LOL but with my history I'm taking it as a very good sign... plus a tiny part of me thought "finally... all that nausea finally amounts to something!" ;) )

sorry :haha: that just made me laugh...we put all of our leftovers in ziploc bags. I think I'm going to have to stop doing that as it is already difficult to open my fridge without starting the heaves going, never mind the imagery of barf in a ziploc :sick: congrats! I know I felt better the first time I started heaving--just to know I was getting there!


----------



## Loompylooloo

Darklady said:


> No bump here... just fat ;) I think I can feel my uterus swelling, though (and I can't sleep on my tummy any more).
> 
> Wahoo!!!! I just upchucked in my office! Joy :p Thank goodness I've got ziploc freezer bags stashed everywhere in creation, 'cuz there was no warning, either. (and yes, I do realize it's really strange to be excited about puking LOL but with my history I'm taking it as a very good sign... plus a tiny part of me thought "finally... all that nausea finally amounts to something!" ;) )

That made me giggle so much. Bleurgh.....sick in a ziploc!
I have been so tired that I have been doing Olympic style sleeping. I asked a friend who is a Dr and she said the meds I am taking for sickness make you drowsy. I have only managed to take 2 instead of 3 today which is great as I am less tired and I feel really good today. Almost normal! :happydance:

Bumpity1 I hear your sickness pain. Have been there and done that and will probably do it tomorrow ~luckily today is an eating day! I have lost about 3.5 pounds but I do appear to have a pot belly. I think that is purely because this is number 4, my muscles have gone to pot and because i was really skinny before.

MrsT I hope you are ok. Sending you huge hugs :hugs:
C


----------



## Seity

You ladies can keep the MS. I'm more than happy to feel fine.


----------



## Loompylooloo

Seity said:


> You ladies can keep the MS. I'm more than happy to feel fine.

:sick:


----------



## Lulu

Isn't it mad how we all long for symptoms for us to feel yucky? But like you DarkLady I had a mc earlier this year so I'm longing for symptoms - really, really strong symptoms :lol:

All my symptoms are fairly mild just now 

- a little tired but then I'm on holiday just now so I reckon I'll be more tired next week when I'm back at work
- mild nausea - but the multi vits I'm taking have ginger in them so possibly that is really helping!
- occasional heartburn - as above. I had horrendous heartburn when I pregnant with my son, constantly had indigestion tablets at my side!!

Just under 2 weeks to my first midwife appt. It's a 'history' appointment apparently, not quite sure if that is different to a booking appt but I'll just have to wait and see.


MrsT - thinking about you, hope you have had better news :hugs:


----------



## Seity

I've got my doppler, so no need to feel symptoms when I can just listen to the baby. <- Much better option in my opinion.


----------



## Jeninpa

Going on 1 month of being so sick it kills me to get off the couch :( This doesn't go over well with 3 kids at home to entertain for the summer,lol. My oldest son is 17 so he is off with friends & working all the time since he drives. I am 10wks today & hoping this sickness lets up :( I have such horrible cravings too! I want chicken pot pie soooo bad I'd make it even now at 1am if I wasn't so sick!


----------



## PerpetualMama

any news Mrs T? Hoping and praying things are better :hugs:


----------



## Darklady

I figure better sick in a ziploc than sick all over my desk LOL

I'm sad.... Mom just came back from a trip home (Ireland) to see her family... she asked me if I wanted her to bring anything back for me. I said "a Wispa" (we don't have them here and they're SOOOOOO much better than Aero ;) ). She brought me back 2 bags of Wispa bits and 4 bars... and I can't eat the darn things 'cuz they give me heartburn like crazy :( Seems Baby's enforcing a 'zero caffeine... none... at all... ever...' rule LOL


----------



## Bumpity1

Darklady, Wispa's are my 10yr olds favourite. Save them for when you can enjoy them, which hopefully won't be too long! 

Sorry if this is TMI but I had naughty cuddles today with my DH for the first time since finding out I'm pregnant. Have held off due to the spotting as have had a couple more episodes since the 6 week scan. Started bleeding bright red immediately after so called my midwife. She has booked a scan for me at the EPU for 8.30 in the morning. Will be going on my own as Hubby does the school run :cry:. Keep your fingers crossed ladies. Never had anything like this with my other pregnancies. Should bean be ok it should measure 8w3d if going by last scan, or 8w5d if by my calculations.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Bumpity1 said:


> Darklady, Wispa's are my 10yr olds favourite. Save them for when you can enjoy them, which hopefully won't be too long!
> 
> Sorry if this is TMI but I had naughty cuddles today with my DH for the first time since finding out I'm pregnant. Have held off due to the spotting as have had a couple more episodes since the 6 week scan. Started bleeding bright red immediately after so called my midwife. She has booked a scan for me at the EPU for 8.30 in the morning. Will be going on my own as Hubby does the school run :cry:. Keep your fingers crossed ladies. Never had anything like this with my other pregnancies. Should bean be ok it should measure 8w3d if going by last scan, or 8w5d if by my calculations.

Good luck Bumpity! I had the same fear which kept me away from dtd until last Sunday (and the only reason I did was because to stop the nagging I promised if he let me get past my previous loss dating I would). Sucks because I absolutely could not relax and enjoy it. No negative consequences on my end though. Keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## Seity

I wish I could get my OH to DTD. It's been once in ~3.5 months now? Ugh, but bleeding would scare the crap out of me. Good luck Bumpity and let us know how the scan goes.


----------



## Lulu

Good luck for tomorrow Bumpity, fingers crossed everything is ok for you.

DarkLady - Wispa are my fav, fortunately I'm still able to eat chocolate. I haven't really been unable to eat much but I did cook some bacon at the weekend and the smell of the fat cooking did turn my stomach a little.

I had a strange dream last night, can't remember much of it, but I did wake up at one point saying to myself 'I want this baby, I want this baby'.


----------



## Mrs. T

PerpetualMama said:


> any news Mrs T? Hoping and praying things are better :hugs:

I went for the ultrasound today. No heartbeat. I have no words right now.

I wish you all the best.


----------



## Seity

Mrs. T said:


> PerpetualMama said:
> 
> 
> any news Mrs T? Hoping and praying things are better :hugs:
> 
> I went for the ultrasound today. No heartbeat. I have no words right now.
> 
> I wish you all the best.Click to expand...

Oh no hun! I've been so worried for you. :hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Mrs. T said:


> PerpetualMama said:
> 
> 
> any news Mrs T? Hoping and praying things are better :hugs:
> 
> I went for the ultrasound today. No heartbeat. I have no words right now.
> 
> I wish you all the best.Click to expand...

Awwww, sweetie I am so sorry for your loss. I'm here at my table crying for you :cry: I'm not sure if you will be back to this thread to see this or if it will be to painful to even log in, just know that you're in my thoughts and prayers and that you have my deepest sympathies :( :hugs:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Seity said:


> I wish I could get my OH to DTD. It's been once in ~3.5 months now? Ugh, but bleeding would scare the crap out of me. Good luck Bumpity and let us know how the scan goes.

DH has barely gone a day without asking (except maybe after the birth of DS) in our entire marriage (6 years this coming Sunday). Quite tiresome to deal with. I've said "no" to him more than I have to DS in his lifetime :haha:


----------



## Darklady

Mrs. T said:


> PerpetualMama said:
> 
> 
> any news Mrs T? Hoping and praying things are better :hugs:
> 
> I went for the ultrasound today. No heartbeat. I have no words right now.
> 
> I wish you all the best.Click to expand...

:cry::hugs:

I'm so sorry *hug* There are no words... be gentle with yourself. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## Bumpity1

MrsT so sorry to hear :cry: am gutted for you. Wishing you all the best for the future. :hugs: xx

Went for scan this morning and bean is fine! Has grown a lot and now measuring ahead. We only dtd once as Hubby was away and I should be 9 weeks on Saturday at the earliest, but bean is measuring 8w6d today. Bleeding not coming from anywhere in uterus so they think its coming from my cervix. This puts naughty cuddles off the menu, lol! DH was quite shocked at the sight so I don't think I'm gonna get much resistance from him :).

Feel much more confident now and so told my nan, who's in her 80's today. She said its the best news she's had in ages and it's got rid of all her aches and pains, bless her. 

The hospital have rescheduled my 12 week scan so am now booked in for 3rd Aug. Hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## Casper72

Bumpity- That's great news. The part about your nan made me smile =)

Ms T- I'm so sorry for your loss. There are no words to make you feel better now, but you are in my thoughts.


----------



## Casper72

Seity said:


> I've got my doppler, so no need to feel symptoms when I can just listen to the baby. <- Much better option in my opinion.

What kind of doppler did you buy?


----------



## Lulu

Mrs T, I'm so sorry for your loss. Take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## oorweeistyin

Mrs T so sorry to hear your news :flow:

Thoughts are with you :hugs:


----------



## Seity

That's great news Bumpity1!

Casper72 - I have the angelsounds. I bought it when I was pregnant with my son and hadn't gotten around to selling it, so luckily it was still around for me to play with this time too. There's no display on it for the heart rate, but I don't really feel the need for that feature.


----------



## Lindylou

Hi. Would I be able to join? I'm 37 ( very old to have my first according to my Nan :)! Very nervous but excited as well for my February bundle!


----------



## Seity

Congrats and welcome Lindylou! I had my first at 36, so I don't think it's old at all :haha: Do you have a due date I can put on the first post? -- 10+1 would be the 12th for you?


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks seity - met my midwife on Monday and she said 6th feb but I had an early scan which gave me the 4th (dh birthday!)


----------



## Peggy O

I'm due Febuary 13th. lucky #13? Any day is fine by me after trying for 2 years. Haha :)
This will be our 1st child.


----------



## JustaTrace

My scan is today!! Finally get to see what's up! :) Prenatal appt yesterday went really well and my uterus is the size of a large tangerine (she said)...(tennis ball - 8 weeks.)


----------



## Bumpity1

Goodluck JustaTrace! Its lovely to see and makes it feel more real. Let us know how it was x

Welcome and congrats to the new ladies! 

Casper72 thanks and yes it's lovely. The older generation don't always have something to look forward to due to immobility and health so it's lovely to give them news like this.


----------



## Seity

Good luck with your scan JustaTrace!


----------



## JJay

:hugs: so so sorry Mrs T


----------



## JJay

Hi to the new ladies :)

Hope your scan went well Justatrace. Xx


----------



## Becks2

I had my 2nd scan this week, saw a little tadpole with a hb...:cloud9:

It was only 4mm (so so small - amazed they can see anything) so they have put me back to 9th March, but having another scan in 2 weeks....

xx


----------



## Seity

Hurray for HB Becks! Here's hoping the next scan goes well too. 
Mine is about 2 weeks from now as well, on the 31st. Day after my birthday! :happydance:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Congratulations Becks! :happydance: yay to tadpoles with h/b :)!!!


----------



## Loompylooloo

Mrs T my heart goes out to you! :hugs:
Welcome Linylou and PeggyO
I am writing this from my hospital bed. I got taken in yesterday as I had been sick over 20 times and felt like death warmed up. My anti sickness tablets wouldn't stay down and I was seriously dehydrated. Am on 4th drip and have taken countless tablets but am tucking into a plate of pasta. 
Hope you are all well.
C


----------



## Lindylou

Loompy- hope you feel better soon. 

Went to visit friends this weekend and couldn't resist buying a couple of baby outfits :) Keep looking at them wondering who will be wearing them in 7 months.


----------



## Becks2

Loompylooloo said:


> Mrs T my heart goes out to you! :hugs:
> Welcome Linylou and PeggyO
> I am writing this from my hospital bed. I got taken in yesterday as I had been sick over 20 times and felt like death warmed up. My anti sickness tablets wouldn't stay down and I was seriously dehydrated. Am on 4th drip and have taken countless tablets but am tucking into a plate of pasta.
> Hope you are all well.
> C

Hope you feel better soon, sickness hasn't kicked in yet, other than feeling a little queasy at times.... xx


----------



## FebruaryMama

May I join the February Mama club? I am 39, pregnant for the first time, and my due date, as of right now, is 2/23. I am 8wks pregnant and incredibly excited! This is a baby that is already loved, loved, loved! I am patiently waiting for my first appt. on 7/23. Phew, excited to be joining you all!


----------



## Seity

Welcome FebruaryMama!

Loopy - Feel better soon. I have no idea how you women who get morning sickness manage.


----------



## FebruaryMama

Thanks for the welcome, Seity! I was curious to hear stories from all of you about your first appointments. I was quite surprised to hear that my OB doesn't typically see you unless you are between 8-10 weeks along. Has this been your experience as well? They said that she likes to do it then so that she can check for the heartbeat (makes sense, but an earlier appointment to ease at least my mind would make perfect sense to me as well!). If I am scheduled for my first appointment at 9 weeks, when should I expect my second appointment (given the timing of those first semester screens)? Definitely new to pregnancy and to forums - I guess I can only benefit from your collective experiences! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Seity

Yep, at mine they schedule first appointment around 8 weeks. I had my first midwife appointment at 8+6 (so basically 9 weeks), but the sonographer wasn't going to be there that day, so I actually had my scan the week before. There really doesn't seem to be much point at a scan before then because it's so easy to scare people if their dates are a little off and they don't see anything on the scan. If the dates are off when you get an 8 week scan, usually worst case you're only 6 weeks and at least then you'd still be likely to see the baby and potentially the HB anyway. If something were to go wrong, most often it's before that 8 week point and there really wouldn't be anything they could do about it anyway. It doesn't make waiting any easier, you just have to have faith in your body and the baby. If you do opt for the NT scan, then you're next appointment will generally be around the 12 week mark.


----------



## PerpetualMama

I got lucky today! Both DH and I ended up with an unexpected day off (bad for the bankbook, good for my exhaustion). I was scheduled for an ultrasound Wednesday night at 6 in hopes DH could manage to get out of work by then. Since we were both home I called the radiology dept and asked if they had any openings today (no big deal, I told them, if they didn't have any). The lady told me to come in at 11:30 AM! :happydance:
Baby is measuring 9w 2 Days (doc had me at 9w+3), and baby's h/b was 178. DH, DS and I got to see little limbs moving and the heartbeat fluttering :cloud9:


----------



## Seity

So cute PM! I'm glad they were able to fit you in, so you could both be there.


----------



## Darklady

Around here, it's pretty rare to get in with an OB before 12 weeks... GPs do most of the 1st trimester care & scheduling of IPS screen, etc. My GP had already given me a req for an u/s "oh, around 6 or 7 weeks" for viability/dating, but we managed to get me in with my preferred OB early (about 6 weeks) due to my history and thyroid... I'm apparently considered "high risk". eesh.


----------



## Seity

I don't think I've seen a GP in over 5 years. I don't even have a doctor anymore. I'm never sick and just see my midwife for the annual pap.


----------



## Darklady

I haven't seen a GP worth the time in about 7 years LOL But with my lazy thyroid and my asthma, I can't afford to be without one... stupid prescriptions and regular bloodwork *grumble*

I have a few friends in the province who've gotten pregnant while not having a GP... but they still had to stick with walk-in clinics until 12 weeks... even if they had a gyne for their annual pap. Even the midwives don't generally see women until about 12 weeks. We're under-supplied with qualified folks who're willing to deal with pregnancies, I guess. My GP's supremely happy that we managed to get the OB to see me early... I think he's afraid of pregnant women :haha:


----------



## PerpetualMama

FebruaryMama said:


> Thanks for the welcome, Seity! I was curious to hear stories from all of you about your first appointments. I was quite surprised to hear that my OB doesn't typically see you unless you are between 8-10 weeks along. Has this been your experience as well? They said that she likes to do it then so that she can check for the heartbeat (makes sense, but an earlier appointment to ease at least my mind would make perfect sense to me as well!). If I am scheduled for my first appointment at 9 weeks, when should I expect my second appointment (given the timing of those first semester screens)? Definitely new to pregnancy and to forums - I guess I can only benefit from your collective experiences! Thanks a bunch!

Welcome to the thread :)

I had my first visit at 9 w to take a history, answer any questions I might have, and schedule a scan, had the scan a few days later, then next visit is scheduled between 11 and 12 weeks for an internal and to scedule bloodwork. Then my OB will see me every 4 weeks after that until mid 3rd trimester. I get another scan around 18-20 weeks.

Loompylooloo, hope you are feeling better! :hugs:


----------



## Casper72

I had my first scan yesterday and am 100% relieved after seeing the LO. Baby was bouncing all around, moving its arms a lot and has a good, strong heartbeat of 175. I could not be happier. 

We were counseled about all the different kinds of testing we can have done, especially since I am 39, turning 40 before baby is born. What tests are you ladies having done?


----------



## PerpetualMama

Casper72 said:


> I had my first scan yesterday and am 100% relieved after seeing the LO. Baby was bouncing all around, moving its arms a lot and has a good, strong heartbeat of 175. I could not be happier.
> 
> We were counseled about all the different kinds of testing we can have done, especially since I am 39, turning 40 before baby is born. What tests are you ladies having done?

Yay! Glad baby is doing well :)

AFP blood test around 16 weeks, and level 2 ultrasound at 18-20 weeks. Not doing any other tests (personal choice) because I won't go in for amnio or abort anyway and I'm a nervous wreck as it is. Hubby would flip at bad news and put me in a bad position. Scan at 18 weeks in conjunction with AFP results will give decent indication of Downes risk or neural tube defects.


----------



## Seity

Fantastic news Casper72!
I'm having the NT scan at 12 weeks and bloods. Plus, I seem to recall they do more bloods at 16 weeks to go with that. I'll get a risk based on those and depending on what they say will consider the CVS or amnio. Not likely, unless it's a risk such that the baby might die before it turns one or something super bad like that. If it was just a risk for downs, I wouldn't do more test. At 20 weeks they'll do the regular level 2 U/S. I figure U/S and bloods are non invasive, so I'm happy to do those.


----------



## Loompylooloo

Hello and welcome to the newbies!
I have been feeling so much better until this morning when I woke up and was sick twice. I nearly cried. I can't bear the thought of being so I'll again! I think I did too much after coming out of hospital when I would have rested more. Not sure how I am going to manage as tomorrow is the last day of school before we have 6 weeks holiday! We have builders here too so the garden is out of bounds. Going to have to rely on begging friends to entertain us!
I had a scan whilst I was in optical and baby is measuring a week ahead which is fantastic . Means potentially a week less of sickness. Don't have my official dating scan until 2 August so will know official dates then. I want to attach a pic of my scan but the button to attach things is greyed out and I can't attach. Do you know why? Please help!

Sat in bed feeling yuck. Going to have an early night and have a nap before I have to take all my tablets at 9pm. 
Night all!
C


----------



## PerpetualMama

Loompylooloo said:


> Hello and welcome to the newbies!
> I have been feeling so much better until this morning when I woke up and was sick twice. I nearly cried. I can't bear the thought of being so I'll again! I think I did too much after coming out of hospital when I would have rested more. Not sure how I am going to manage as tomorrow is the last day of school before we have 6 weeks holiday! We have builders here too so the garden is out of bounds. Going to have to rely on begging friends to entertain us!
> I had a scan whilst I was in optical and baby is measuring a week ahead which is fantastic . Means potentially a week less of sickness. Don't have my official dating scan until 2 August so will know official dates then. I want to attach a pic of my scan but the button to attach things is greyed out and I can't attach. Do you know why? Please help!
> 
> Sat in bed feeling yuck. Going to have an early night and have a nap before I have to take all my talents at 9pm.
> Night all!
> C


My neice is pregnant, 3 weeks behind me, and she gets hyperemesis with each pregnancy. She was so bad this week the doctor put her on B6 and unisom. half unisom tablet with a B6 tablet at both breakfast and afternoon, and a full unisom with B6 at night. That seems like a sleep cocktail to me, I'd be groggy all the time. Have you ever heard of such a remedy?

Hope you feel better soon sweetheart :hugs:


----------



## Seity

The ingredients in Unisom and B6 combine to make a very effective anti-nausea drug. You can google it. It used to be prescribed all the time as a drug called diclectin. The only reason it was pulled in the US was the drug company was afraid of lawsuits even though it is safe and it wasn't a very profitable drug It's actually available in other countries still, just not the US.


----------



## JJay

Hope you feel better soon Loompy. I'm really looking forward to getting passed the first tri. It feels like one long hangover without the fun!

Testing wise I'm just going for the 20 week scan, I'm not doing the nuchal, quad or triple tests as I wouldnt want to do an amino or CVS due to the risks. Therefore if the other testing came back as high risk I would just spend the rest of my pregnancy worrying.


----------



## Darklady

Diclectin's still prescribed here like candy, practically (I just got a scrip for it earlier this week... up to 6 a day if needed, although I'm hoping one at bedtime will do the trick like it did last time around). I'm surprised to hear it's not a profitable med, 'cuz I seem to recall it being crazy expensive to buy! (thank gawd for good prescription coverage... I'll have to remember to check tonight to see how much it cost this time)


wrt testing... we're doing IPS screening (blood & NT u/s at 11-13 weeks, then more blood at 16-18 weeks). I'd like to be prepared for the higher possibility of challenges, especially since I've got some concerns about neural tube defects (since we weren't trying and I wasn't paying much attention to my folate intake... or my caffeine intake)... and I think that screening also includes screening for things like cystic fibrosis (OH just told me there's been some in his family, so if I'm a carrier, we'll really want to get him tested for that one, too). But I'm not willing to risk amnio or anything more invasive than u/s, so that'll be it. Just a "hey, there's a higher than average chance of this issue... so we should be prepared for the still slim possibility" thing. We don't have a problem with challenges, but at this point we'd prefer not to be totally blindsided by them any more.


----------



## Lulu

Hello everyone, great news with scans going on :) Welcome to the new ladies :)

I've been really quiet this week, back to work after my holiday and I've been exhausted! Then my dad ended up in hospital after rupturing his quad muscle on his right leg so been visiting him, etc. So busy week all round. 

The start of week seemed to be the start of my sickness, although Monday night I think was more to do with a migraine :( Haven't been sick for a few days but been really queasy at times. Loompy, I can't imagine what it's like to be sick the amount you have - I really feel for you :hugs:

Had to laugh at DH though, on Thursday morning I was sick just as I about to leave for work so had to sit down for 10 mins and he said to 'Well you should be happy - you wanted to feel horrible!" Not really what I wanted to hear at that point!!


----------



## Loompylooloo

Lulu - your DH's comment did make me giggle! Let's hope that is your one and only ciky moment! Mine is ok but with 10 tablets to take a day I should hope it would stay that way! I am just so tired but I think that is becuase the anti-sickness tablets I am taking are antihistamines and they knock you out. I am struggling by about 7pm and need to go to bed! I am like a 90 year old!
Hope all you girlies are feeling good!!!!
C


----------



## PerpetualMama

Loompylooloo said:


> Lulu - your DH's comment did make me giggle! Let's hope that is your one and only ciky moment! Mine is ok but with 10 tablets to take a day I should hope it would stay that way! I am just so tired but I think that is becuase the anti-sickness tablets I am taking are antihistamines and they knock you out. I am struggling by about 7pm and need to go to bed! I am like a 90 year old!
> Hope all you girlies are feeling good!!!!
> C

I love your picture :) pretty children!


----------



## Lulu

Loompy I'm with you on the exhaustion! Last Saturday and now today I've been totally wiped. It's like I can muster enough energy to get me through the week but at the weekend I can't do anything for a whole day other than sleep or lie on the couch.


----------



## JJay

Hurray! Finally found Pip's heartbeat on my doppler. So reassuring to hear that sound :) just had to share x


----------



## Seity

JJay said:


> Hurray! Finally found Pip's heartbeat on my doppler. So reassuring to hear that sound :) just had to share x

Woohoo!


----------



## FebruaryMama

Had a great first appointment today and got to meet our little bean on the screen today. She waved to us - it was about the cutest thing I have ever seen  It was such a nice appointment and everyone was super nice. They didn't make any big deal out of my age (39) and just treated me like a happy pregnant lady. 
Also wanted to ask: they offered the new blood test for Down Syndrome, which they offer as a new service to moms over 35 - does anyone have any experiences with this? Did you do the other first semester screens in addition to this one?


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi Ladies, 

Haven't been on here awhile as just been feeling sick and fed up. Loompy I feel for you, it's so unpleasant. The last straw was having a horrendous nose bled while violently throwing up at the same time. Went to my doc who prescribed me Cyclizine. Has anyone taken this? Have only taken it once as made me so sleepy, couldn't possibly drive it would be dangerous! Glad the holidays are finally here and it's stopped raining, at last. To the ladies who live outside the UK, the rain here has been unbelievable, causing lots of problems all over the country. But now summer seems to have arrived, hurrah! 

Februarymama are you talking about the blood test that can detect downs without the need of scans or other invasive tests? Can't remember what it's called but it's not available in the UK. But I have opted for the NT scan at 12 weeks with the combined blood tests.

Seem to feel a little better the last couple of days so maybe I'm coming out the other side ( fingers crossed). 
Hope you are all well and happy.


----------



## PerpetualMama

JJay said:


> Hurray! Finally found Pip's heartbeat on my doppler. So reassuring to hear that sound :) just had to share x

gotta love that sound :) it makes all the difference some days just to hear it and know thet're still be-bopping around in there :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Seity

Hurray for a great appointment FebruaryMama! I do the NT scan and the bloods, mostly because I like the chance for the extra scan :D
I get my 12 week NT scan a week from today. Very excited!


----------



## Darklady

Bumpity... we'll take your rain on this side of the Atlantic, please! All the crops around here are in jeopardy of significant loss... especially the corn crops (and corn's in 3/4 of the products at the grocery store... even the meat, since it's a significant portion of the animal feed). They're already talking about potentially 60% losses and massive price increases on produce and other groceries come fall :(

I've got my IPS1 booked for the 11th... and I'm losing my mind. I'm not sure how I'm going to make it another 2.5 weeks before finding out if Baby's ok or not. And OH won't be able to attend the scan, since he'll be at work... so if it's bad news, I'll be all alone.

Ack!


----------



## Bumpity1

Darklady said:


> Bumpity... we'll take your rain on this side of the Atlantic, please! All the crops around here are in jeopardy of significant loss... especially the corn crops (and corn's in 3/4 of the products at the grocery store... even the meat, since it's a significant portion of the animal feed). They're already talking about potentially 60% losses and massive price increases on produce and other groceries come fall :(
> 
> I've got my IPS1 booked for the 11th... and I'm losing my mind. I'm not sure how I'm going to make it another 2.5 weeks before finding out if Baby's ok or not. And OH won't be able to attend the scan, since he'll be at work... so if it's bad news, I'll be all alone.
> 
> Ack!

Lots of crops here are suffering for the opposite reason, the fields are flooded. Talking about the price of food going up too. 
I'm sure your scan will be fine but it's normal to be anxious, especially as you have waited along time for this baby and it's a shame your OH can't be with you. What about a friend? Just for moral support. Will be thinking of you on the day. Mine is on the 3rd, will keep you posted.


----------



## Darklady

Jeepers! Hey Mother Nature... spread the rain around a bit, eh? LOL


----------



## JJay

Hope everyone's NT scans go well :) it looks like my 12 weeks scan will be quite late as I've been told it won't get booked until after my next midwife appointment which is at 12+1. Still at least I won't have as long to wait until the 20 week scan! Has anyone thought about the 20 week scan yet? We have decided to stay team yellow again as I love the surprise. 

Hope everyone starts to feel better soon. I felt much better at 14 weeks last time, hopefully it will be the same with this one - I feel rough today!


----------



## FebruaryMama

Just wanted to clarify: yes, it is the new blood test for Down Syndrome that is something like 98% accurate. The nurse told me today over the phone that since it is so much more accurate, the first trimester screen (blood and NT ultrasound) is not necessary. So, I guess I will have this blood test at some point (they will call to make the appointment). Has anyone had it or has it been offered to you?


----------



## Seity

I'll be finding out the gender at 20 weeks. I like my surprises early, so I can plan ahead and pick out the name.


----------



## Lindylou

FebruaryMama said:


> Just wanted to clarify: yes, it is the new blood test for Down Syndrome that is something like 98% accurate. The nurse told me today over the phone that since it is so much more accurate, the first trimester screen (blood and NT ultrasound) is not necessary. So, I guess I will have this blood test at some point (they will call to make the appointment). Has anyone had it or has it been offered to you?

I am having the blood and NT test on Thursday. So worried about it. Been told will take a week for the bloods to come through. Not heard Of the other test and no other test is listed in my NHS test book.


----------



## Seity

As far as I know, the new blood test is only available in the US at this point. I wasn't offered it, although I had heard about it before my first appointment, so I assume it just not available at my OBGYN practice yet.


----------



## Darklady

I'm not sure if we'll find out gender before or not... I don't really want to ask OH before we hit T2 because he's being super paranoid about jinxing things. (not that I blame him one little bit!)


----------



## PerpetualMama

I had the surprisew factor 4 Times and rather liked it. My motto was, if God wanted me to know what it was before it was born he'd have made my belly button turn pink or blue :haha: BUT, current DH was so impatient to know what his first little one was and I gave in. This time around I'll probably find out, too (although the thought of a surprise is really appealing) because we gave all our baby things away and I'll probably be looking to score some hand-me-downs from family and friends who have recently had babies. DH wants to know and won't really discuss names until we find out :growlmad:


----------



## Bumpity1

The test in the US is called MaterniT21 and I wish we had it here. Hopefully it will be at some point, but will be no use to me as this shop ( store) is shutting after I have this little one, lol! 

I didn't want to find out the gender at first but I am so impatient I probably will. Have a feeling it's a boy as this pregnancy has been very similar to my DS's as been having headaches which I only did with him and I'm also very congested which I only had with him too. Will have to see if my feelings right.


----------



## Darklady

So does that blood test ONLY test for Downs (Trisomy21)?? Or does it check for spina bifida and the other trisomies and it's just poorly named?


----------



## Loompylooloo

Bumpity1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Haven't been on here awhile as just been feeling sick and fed up. Loompy I feel for you, it's so unpleasant. The last straw was having a horrendous nose bled while violently throwing up at the same time. Went to my doc who prescribed me Cyclizine. Has anyone taken this? Have only taken it once as made me so sleepy, couldn't possibly drive it would be dangerous! Glad the holidays are finally here and it's stopped raining, at last. To the ladies who live outside the UK, the rain here has been unbelievable, causing lots of problems all over the country. But now summer seems to have arrived, hurrah!
> 
> Februarymama are you talking about the blood test that can detect downs without the need of scans or other invasive tests? Can't remember what it's called but it's not available in the UK. But I have opted for the NT scan at 12 weeks with the combined blood tests.
> 
> Seem to feel a little better the last couple of days so maybe I'm coming out the other side ( fingers crossed).
> Hope you are all well and happy.


Bumpity1 I have been taking Cyclizine and Metoclopramide together and it really helped me as I ended up in hospital. I stopped taking the cyclizine yesterday as the combination of the two was making me so sleepy I had to keep,taking naps. I did feel ok to drive as long it was no longer than a few minutes up the road. I have to say it got me through a difficult time and I will go back to it if my sickness rears its ugly head again! Am always at the end of the phone if you feel really rubbish and fancy a chat!
Seity, I looked at you bump pic and felt like a whale next to you. I think fourth time round the muscles go......or that is my excuse :winkwink:
I hope all of you are doing well. I will post my scan pic soon. Have to use my other computer as this one won't let me!
Thanks so much for all your support, you make me smile!


----------



## Seity

It checks for Trisomy 21, 18 and 13. As far as I know, it doesn't check for anything else and is as expensive as doing an amnio. Seems like the NT scan where they check everything is still the better way to go.

Loompylooloo - I can tell that I'm bigger than the first time around at this stage. I imagine each pregnancy you show a little earlier. I'm amazed at anyone who has more than 1 kid voluntarily. Most days I feel like 1 is 1 too many.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Seity said:


> It checks for Trisomy 21, 18 and 13. As far as I know, it doesn't check for anything else and is as expensive as doing an amnio. Seems like the NT scan where they check everything is still the better way to go.
> 
> Loompylooloo - I can tell that I'm bigger than the first time around at this stage. I imagine each pregnancy you show a little earlier. I'm amazed at anyone who has more than 1 kid voluntarily. Most days I feel like 1 is 1 too many.

:haha: I must be the looney lady as I've carried 5 to term so far. Don't know if it's my age (41) or my stretched out muscles, abs, etc or more likely a combination of the two...but I feel gigantic (maybe also because I had recently gotten so thin that it just shows faster?) Knowing the LO is just popping out above my pubic bone and isn't really lending to the belly makes me feel like I must be a piggie. Monday's doc appt will show if I packed on a ton of weight or if I can attribute this to bloat. All I know was that I didn't pop out like this with DS 6 years ago!

Has anyone looked at the maternity clothes out there? They all seem to intentionally try to accentuate the bump. I'm sure I'll be ok with that once I'm past 3 months along but I feel foolish to accentuate and say "I'm 10 1/2 weeks/ 2 1/2 months" :dohh:


----------



## Lindylou

For my 12 week scan this afternoon. I'm so nervous. I hope everything is going ok. Going to be a long wait for bloods to come back. I'm just praying everything is ok.


----------



## Lulu

Good luck Lindylou, hope it all goes well :hugs:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Lindylou said:


> For my 12 week scan this afternoon. I'm so nervous. I hope everything is going ok. Going to be a long wait for bloods to come back. I'm just praying everything is ok.

hope it went well LindyLou :)


----------



## Seity

Good luck Lindylou!


----------



## Casper72

Seity said:


> I'll be finding out the gender at 20 weeks. I like my surprises early, so I can plan ahead and pick out the name.

I feel the same. At first we thought it would be neat to be surprised because we have found out the gender of all our other children ahead of time, but it's just so much easier for everyone to know what the sex is beforehand. Especially when it comes to shopping.


----------



## Becks2

Had my 3rd scan today, baby was 18mm long... :cloud9:

Am now 8w3d so happy xx


----------



## Seity

That's great Becks2! I can't believe you've had 3 scans already, wow. (also Mar 4 is my son's b-day)
I was just noticing there doesn't seem to be a March 2013 thread. Maybe I should change the title of this one to Feb/Mar over 35 babies?


----------



## Bumpity1

Thanks Loompy, have felt so much better the last couple of days! Just a little nausea. Hopefully you are feeling better too. 

Hope all went well Lindylou.

My clothes are starting to feel a little uncomfortable but I can still do up my jeans. Am definitely thinking about purchasing some clothes with elastic in them though as think I only have a week or two left before I have to leave top button undone! I don't think I'm larger this time, but it may be deceiving as it maybe the extra layer of fat hiding it, lol.


----------



## Becks2

Seity said:


> That's great Becks2! I can't believe you've had 3 scans already, wow. (also Mar 4 is my son's b-day)
> I was just noticing there doesn't seem to be a March 2013 thread. Maybe I should change the title of this one to Feb/Mar over 35 babies?

Am being scanned every 2 weeks up to 12 weeks (on my birthday 23rd Aug).
It is re-assuring after 2 MC's... The way things are going, I will soon be back into Feb due date... ha ha... 

:cloud9:


----------



## Lindylou

Well the bump was very camera shy. He/she was doing backflips, headstands, somersaults everything but staying still to get measured!! Finally got nt measurement so just got to keep fingers crossed now. Cannot believe how long it's legs are and how crazy it moved and I felt nothing. 

Hope everybody doing well. X


----------



## Seity

Sounds like a great scan Lindylou!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Almost have DH convinced it's a girl. Went to the store to look for a dress shirt for DS and spotted the baby stuff. I could not help wandering over to it and fondling the little pink onesies. DH was picking up tutus and said "Ugh, I just bet it's another girl" :haha: yet he walks over to the hot pink and black stroller system. (We looked at strollers for twenty minutes...I'm speechless. I think mr I'm-not-happy-about-this is starting to accept it and come around! :) ). We're not buying ANYTHING yet


----------



## Seity

Haha - Too funny PM! I remember when I was pregnant with Gabriel, the first time my husband seemed interested was when he was researching strollers. He was looking at all the specs, features, and reviews. Just like a guy would if he was buying a car. :rofl:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Seity said:


> Haha - Too funny PM! I remember when I was pregnant with Gabriel, the first time my husband seemed interested was when he was researching strollers. He was looking at all the specs, features, and reviews. Just like a guy would if he was buying a car. :rofl:

Dh insisted on the "Jeep" stroller last time. It def was a good rugged stroller for the past few years, but real cumbersome to maneuver


----------



## Seity

Today is my 39th birthday :cake: Tomorrow is my 12 week NT scan! :happydance: Looking forward to posting pics of the jellybean tomorrow.


----------



## Lulu

Happy birthday Seity :) Good luck for tomorrow, looking forward to seeing some lovely scan photos.

I've still over 2 weeks til my scan :wacko: I might have possibly driven myself insane with worry by then!!!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Happy Birthday Seity!! Good luck on your scan tomorrow :)


----------



## Seity

Do you have a doppler Lulu? I'm sure I'd panic without being able to check in that everything's ok whenever I feel the need.


----------



## Becks2

Seity said:


> Today is my 39th birthday :cake: Tomorrow is my 12 week NT scan! :happydance: Looking forward to posting pics of the jellybean tomorrow.

Happy Birthday, have a great scan tomorrow!! 
I get to have my 12 week scan on my birthday lol.... xx
Look forward to seeing your scan photo ! x


----------



## Seity

I was kind of hoping they would schedule it for today. How lucky for you to see your baby again on your birthday!


----------



## Lindylou

Happy birthday seity!


----------



## Bumpity1

Happy birthday Seity for yesterday! 

Good luck with scan today. Looking forward to seeing the pic. 
Only 3 days left until mine, am excited and nervous.


----------



## Seity

Here he/she is waving hello! NT measurement was normal, so as long as the preliminary bloods also come back good, things should be fine. (I really wasn't worried about it)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=450739&amp;d=1343752695
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=450741&amp;d=1343752723


----------



## Bumpity1

Congrats Seity, lovely pics. Glad all went well.


----------



## Lindylou

Seity - that lil hand is so clear!

Got my bloods back. Very low risk! Hope I can start enjoying it now. Think after all that's gone on I have been waiting for something to go wrong. Why am I so scared of it all!! Massively scared I won't cope with the birth.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Seity said:


> Here he/she is waving hello! NT measurement was normal, so as long as the preliminary bloods also come back good, things should be fine. (I really wasn't worried about it)
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=450739&amp;d=1343752695
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=450741&amp;d=1343752723

really awesome scan Seity :) congrats!


----------



## Seity

Thanks ladies. I keep thinking girl. Even had a dream where my husband was giving her a bottle and it was a girl in the dream. Obviously we won't know for sure for 2 months yet.


----------



## Lindylou

Seity - I swear I was going to say girl from that pic!


----------



## Lindylou

My tummy is starting to pop a little bit. When will I start needing maternity clOthes? I keep losing my nerve so have not told my colleagues, might try again today.


----------



## Seity

I didn't buy maternity pants until 20 weeks. I have no idea if I'll need them sooner this time. I'm still in my regular pants no problems at the moment.


----------



## PerpetualMama

I wear maternity shorts, but I still have larger sized regular jeans that I can button. The maternity jeans I own are still too loose. I have looser fitting shirts that I'll wear, but have put away all the tops that were form fitting. I look fat in them, not pregnant. I have yet to tell my dad (who is my boss)...it almost came out yesterday, but I let the opportunity slide :dohh: because I was chicken


----------



## Seity

I told everyone at work yesterday and posted the scan picture to my door. I got a lot of, "I didn't think you were having any more?" and I'd replay, "We weren't." Then they'd go, "Oh!"  :haha: I thought about waiting longer to see if I got a bump, but if it's like last time I'd be telling them the gender before they could tell I was pregnant, so I figured I might as well just show off my scan picture and tell them now.


----------



## Loompylooloo

Seity that is a fantastic pic. I have my dating scan tomorrow, which will be my second one. Still haven't got round to posting first one. 
I am already in maternity trousers and I think my bump is huge. Will post pic this week.
Will post pic after scan.
Keep smiling ladies!
C


----------



## Lindylou

My skinny jeans have got a serious overhanging but can still manage others, and some work trousers are more comfy than others. Going to start getting a few things in so I'm ready. Also need a dress for friends wedding in October.... Te slinky black dress I got is going to be a no no!!


----------



## Seity

Good luck with your scan Loompylooloo. I look forward to seeing your pictures.


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck loompy


----------



## PerpetualMama

Loompylooloo said:


> Seity that is a fantastic pic. I have my dating scan tomorrow, which will be my second one. Still haven't got round to posting first one.
> I am already in maternity trousers and I think my bump is huge. Will post pic this week.
> Will post pic after scan.
> Keep smiling ladies!
> C

Good luck Loompylooloo :)


----------



## Bumpity1

Good luck Loompy! If you have already had the scan I hope all went well.

Have my 12 week scan tomorrow. I have just had to buy some jeans in next size up. Definitely more comfy than what I'm wearing now so hoping they will last me a while. Im still too small for maternity clothes and just look like I have a pot belly.


----------



## PerpetualMama

12 week magic milestone :happydance:
Still feeling God awful. Aversion to foods getting worse. I thought ms was over last week because I didn't heave for 5 days. WRONG! feeling quite putrid :sick:


----------



## Bumpity1

NT scan went well today, yay! 
Baby wouldn't co-operate and refused to move for ages despite lots of prodding from the lady doing the US. It just held its hands over its face and rolled over in protest,lol. On the plus side we got a long time to watch our little bean. He/She eventually moved over into a good position and everything looks good. Just waiting for blood results now.
Have a due date of 14/2/13-Valentines!
DH has taken pics to show everyone at work, he's so excited.
Looking a the pics and going by the skull/ nub theory it looks like a girl. We shall see..........

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Seity

Great news Bumpity1! The tech had to prod mine quite a bit too, so the baby would uncurl and she could get a better measurement.

PerpetualMama - I hope you go back to feeling good again soon.


----------



## Lindylou

So glad scan went well bumpity. Are you going to find out if you ate having a boy or girl?


----------



## Bumpity1

Thanks and yes we are. Wanted a surprise at first as its going to be my last but I just love getting organised and I'm too impatient. In fact we were talking about getting a private scan done at 16 weeks so we can find out early. TBH I would love a girl as my girls are 12 & 10 and seem so grown up, where as my boy has just turned 4 as is my baby. Although it would be nice for him to have a brother. Are you going to find out?


----------



## Lindylou

I don't want to know. It is my first so I really don't mind either way and would like the surprise. My dh on the other hand is desperate to know so he can raid the shops for pink/blue clothes!!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Bumpity1 said:


> NT scan went well today, yay!
> Baby wouldn't co-operate and refused to move for ages despite lots of prodding from the lady doing the US. It just held its hands over its face and rolled over in protest,lol. On the plus side we got a long time to watch our little bean. He/She eventually moved over into a good position and everything looks good. Just waiting for blood results now.
> Have a due date of 14/2/13-Valentines!
> DH has taken pics to show everyone at work, he's so excited.
> Looking a the pics and going by the skull/ nub theory it looks like a girl. We shall see..........
> 
> Hope everyone is well x

Congrats on the good scan :) your LO was acting like my sons when I try to get them up for school :rofl:
What is the skull/nub theory? I have seen people posting this but have no idea what it means. By the time I get another scan LO will be mature enough to see a peanut or no peanut :haha: (or Almond Joy/Mounds :haha:)


----------



## Loompylooloo

Hello all! My scan went well but baby being a hooligan and wouldn't sit the right way! Was upside down, back to front etc. they sent me off to do a much needed wee to see if that helped and they finally got a NT measurement. Will scan and post pic soon. It is measuring a week ahead so my new DD is 30 January but am sticking with my Feb girls!
Have manAged omstop one of my meds and am now trying o stop other but feel really sick. Hope imam just tired as I drove 150 miles yesterday, went o bed late and then got woken up really early!
Glad to hear you are all well!
C


----------



## Seity

I was wondering how it went for you Loompylooloo. Glad to hear all is well.


----------



## Lindylou

Glad it went well loompy x


----------



## PerpetualMama

Great news Loompyloolo! :happydance:


----------



## oorweeistyin

Great stuff lumpy.......so happy for you :hugs:

:baby:


----------



## JJay

Glad to hear scans have gone well :) I finally have a date through for mine - this Thursday at 1pm. I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## shancherie

Bumpity1 said:


> NT scan went well today, yay!
> Baby wouldn't co-operate and refused to move for ages despite lots of prodding from the lady doing the US. It just held its hands over its face and rolled over in protest,lol. On the plus side we got a long time to watch our little bean. He/She eventually moved over into a good position and everything looks good. Just waiting for blood results now.
> Have a due date of 14/2/13-Valentines!
> DH has taken pics to show everyone at work, he's so excited.
> Looking a the pics and going by the skull/ nub theory it looks like a girl. We shall see..........
> 
> Hope everyone is well x

I'm new here and hope it's okay to just jump in like this, but your experience sounds just like mine! I'm also due on Valentine's Day; which I just love! Our NT Screening was last Friday and tidbit did everything BUT what the tech wanted. She (the tech thinks it's a girl) jiggled around, sucked her thumb, and turned her rear to the monitor before settling down and giving us a shot. 

Congrats on your little Valentine!


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck jjay for Thursday


----------



## PerpetualMama

shancherie said:


> Bumpity1 said:
> 
> 
> NT scan went well today, yay!
> Baby wouldn't co-operate and refused to move for ages despite lots of prodding from the lady doing the US. It just held its hands over its face and rolled over in protest,lol. On the plus side we got a long time to watch our little bean. He/She eventually moved over into a good position and everything looks good. Just waiting for blood results now.
> Have a due date of 14/2/13-Valentines!
> DH has taken pics to show everyone at work, he's so excited.
> Looking a the pics and going by the skull/ nub theory it looks like a girl. We shall see..........
> 
> Hope everyone is well x
> 
> I'm new here and hope it's okay to just jump in like this, but your experience sounds just like mine! I'm also due on Valentine's Day; which I just love! Our NT Screening was last Friday and tidbit did everything BUT what the tech wanted. She (the tech thinks it's a girl) jiggled around, sucked her thumb, and turned her rear to the monitor before settling down and giving us a shot.
> 
> Congrats on your little Valentine!Click to expand...

Welcome, and congrats on your little Valentine too :)
My little Valentine probably won't show up on time, all of my others were late. Really wish (s)he'd just come on time...would love that as a gift!


----------



## Bumpity1

Glad your scan went well Loompy and I really hope the sickness doesn't last too much longer. I'm feeling a lot better but I always feel funny after I eat. I'm still 5 pounds down but haven't lost anymore.

Good luck jjay for Thursday.

Perpetual, there are some links on here that can explain the skull/nub theory much better than I could without pictures! Your comment about about my bean acting like your sons made me laugh. I did joke with the lady doing the US that it was a boy because it was lazy but then the more it refused to move it reminded me of the stubbornness of the girls! 

Welcome Shancherie and congrats on your Valentine!


----------



## Darklady

I go for my IPS scan on Saturday... and I'm scared stiff :( Doesn't help that I have to go alone because hubby's working (and since we're not telling anyone 'til the following weekend, I can't exactly ask anyone else to go with me). I keep trying to tell myself that I've still got symptoms, so that's a good sign... but at the same time, I'm on progesterone support, so I can't really trust them, either. I just want to cry. I want to know that baby's ok. 

Sorry. I'm a mess. I wish I could be the cool, calm, collected mum-to-be who just trusts that everything's fine until baby's big enough to make his/her presence known as reassurance. :(


----------



## Lulu

Darklady said:


> I go for my IPS scan on Saturday... and I'm scared stiff :( Doesn't help that I have to go alone because hubby's working (and since we're not telling anyone 'til the following weekend, I can't exactly ask anyone else to go with me). I keep trying to tell myself that I've still got symptoms, so that's a good sign... but at the same time, I'm on progesterone support, so I can't really trust them, either. I just want to cry. I want to know that baby's ok.
> 
> Sorry. I'm a mess. I wish I could be the cool, calm, collected mum-to-be who just trusts that everything's fine until baby's big enough to make his/her presence known as reassurance. :(

:hugs: I know exactly how you're feeling. I've got to wait til next Thursday to find out and it's driving me bonkers!! It's the not knowing that is the worst. I'm also trying to be reassured that I've still got symptoms - like being sick while brushing my teeth this morning :wacko: Like I said to my husband tonight it's easy to be positive on the surface but deep down I'm worried sick about next week. 

Fingers crossed our babies are healthy little bouncy bundles at our scans, I'm praying for lots of positive karma :flower:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Darklady said:


> I go for my IPS scan on Saturday... and I'm scared stiff :( Doesn't help that I have to go alone because hubby's working (and since we're not telling anyone 'til the following weekend, I can't exactly ask anyone else to go with me). I keep trying to tell myself that I've still got symptoms, so that's a good sign... but at the same time, I'm on progesterone support, so I can't really trust them, either. I just want to cry. I want to know that baby's ok.
> 
> Sorry. I'm a mess. I wish I could be the cool, calm, collected mum-to-be who just trusts that everything's fine until baby's big enough to make his/her presence known as reassurance. :(

If I didn't have my doppler to check on the little one every day I would be a wreck too. I don't get a 12 week scan, only a 20 week one. Long time to wait for me. Hang in there Darklady :hugs: praying for a bouncy bean for you :)



Lulu said:


> Darklady said:
> 
> 
> I go for my IPS scan on Saturday... and I'm scared stiff :( Doesn't help that I have to go alone because hubby's working (and since we're not telling anyone 'til the following weekend, I can't exactly ask anyone else to go with me). I keep trying to tell myself that I've still got symptoms, so that's a good sign... but at the same time, I'm on progesterone support, so I can't really trust them, either. I just want to cry. I want to know that baby's ok.
> 
> Sorry. I'm a mess. I wish I could be the cool, calm, collected mum-to-be who just trusts that everything's fine until baby's big enough to make his/her presence known as reassurance. :(
> 
> :hugs: I know exactly how you're feeling. I've got to wait til next Thursday to find out and it's driving me bonkers!! It's the not knowing that is the worst. I'm also trying to be reassured that I've still got symptoms - like being sick while brushing my teeth this morning :wacko: Like I said to my husband tonight it's easy to be positive on the surface but deep down I'm worried sick about next week.
> 
> Fingers crossed our babies are healthy little bouncy bundles at our scans, I'm praying for lots of positive karma :flower:Click to expand...

Praying for you too!! Lets keep that good karma flowing! :hugs:


----------



## PerpetualMama

I told my dad today! What a relief! He was blessedly (if not eerily) silent after I told him. I take that over the negative comments any time. I know I'll have to hear it eventually, but at least it wasn't today! I had no choice but to tell him because he wanted me to stain a deck Thursday using a product that is known to cause birth defects. Sorry, not gonna do it! So I said I couldn't becuase the stain can cause birth defects and he says "So? What's that got to do with you?" Wellll, because I'm having a baby in February...


----------



## Lulu

Silence is better than negativity :thumbup:

I've no idea what kind of reaction we are going to get from family - at best it will be varied :wacko:


----------



## Lindylou

Dark lady and lulu- I have got everything crossed for you both. 

Perpetual- it must be a relief him knowing. I'm not even a mum and a manager in work said its a disgrace that I will be back in work in 6months..... Will she pay my bloody bills??? 

I'm not sure if I can see a nub on my scan.


----------



## Darklady

Thanks ladies... it helps to know I'm not alone in the terror LOL

I'm a bit nervous about telling our families... just because of our history (for each pregnancy so far... we tell the families... I lose the baby *sigh*)... and because I'm afraid Mom'll blurt out something horrible (like when I told her we were engaged and she responded by saying she was skeptical because "we've heard that before". eeesh. Filter, Mom... filter! LOL) But, if the scan goes well on Saturday, we'll be telling my family next Friday night (when we get together for a birthday dinner for hubby and I), and his family next Saturday (when we trek out to visit them).


----------



## Becks2

Darklady said:


> I go for my IPS scan on Saturday... and I'm scared stiff :( Doesn't help that I have to go alone because hubby's working (and since we're not telling anyone 'til the following weekend, I can't exactly ask anyone else to go with me). I keep trying to tell myself that I've still got symptoms, so that's a good sign... but at the same time, I'm on progesterone support, so I can't really trust them, either. I just want to cry. I want to know that baby's ok.
> 
> Sorry. I'm a mess. I wish I could be the cool, calm, collected mum-to-be who just trusts that everything's fine until baby's big enough to make his/her presence known as reassurance. :(

Hi, Fingers crossed for you, I have had 2 mc's and am also on Progesterone supplements this time around, I don't have many symptoms other than feeling sick occasionally and sore breasts. I am 10 weeks and already had 3 scans, so far everything is fine!! Have another scan this Friday.
Good luck for Saturday xx


----------



## Seity

Good luck to those with upcoming scans or still in need of telling family.

I'm on vacation and thoroughly enjoying that my son is distracted with running around in the backyard and hanging out with the grandparents and not clinging to me most of the day. He finally started sleeping the night a week ago and it's sheer bliss to get a good night's sleep.


----------



## shancherie

I got my results from the NT screening back and they were positive - not too happy about that. 

However, my ratio due to my age is 1 in 84, but after adding in the blood work and the nuchal, it is 1 in 110. I can't help but feel this is good news - the blood work and nuchal must have been pretty good to gussy up the ratio. Due to a close call a few weeks ago (subchorionic hemorrhage), I don't think the amnio is a good idea, so we'll just have to be patient to see how this works out... I hate waiting! 

I hope everyone's scans are going well! Don't you just LOVE seeing that little heart beat!?!


----------



## Lindylou

Hi Shan- sorry you have been put in a stressful position. Try and keep positive, the odds are stil very muchl in your favour. The amnio is such a difficult decision to make I really don't know if I could have risked it. Saying prayers for you, keep positive.


----------



## Darklady

Shan... that's still 109/110 of a perfect babe ;) And your scan results must've been pretty awesome to drop you from 1:84 to 1:110 :hugs:


----------



## Darklady

Went to see the doc who is the region's chief "gestational endocrinologist" today... and it's made me even more nervous for Saturday. Did some TSH bloodwork today, but he said for pregnancy they like to see TSH in the "lower half of the range", i.e. below 2.5.... and last check 2 months ago my TSH had risen to 3.4 from 3.1 the month before :( Now I get to go for monthly bloodwork for my stupid thyroid, and I'm even more scared that they'll tell me the heart stopped beating when I got for my scan day after tomorrow :(

C'mon kidlet... be a fighter!


----------



## shancherie

Darklady - here's hoping your kiddo is a regular "Alexander the Great" kind of fighter! :happydance:

I know that was a happy-dance smiley, but pretend he's a boxer! I do hope all is well with your little one and look forward to hearing good news... :hugs:


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi Shan, your odds have gone down to less than 1%, and I think that's a good way to look at it. So congrats! 
My odds start at 1 in 110 and I'm waiting for my blood results. I was told that if the odds were high I would get a phone call early in the week or if not I would receive a letter in about 10 days. Well it's Thursday so I'm hoping we willl just get a letter Monday or Tues next week.

Darklady good luck for Sat, not long now... Am sending positive vibes your way!

I am looking forward to us all getting out of the first tri, then it will be countdown to the 20 week scan........


----------



## Lindylou

Dark lady- good luck with the scan x


----------



## PerpetualMama

shancherie said:


> I got my results from the NT screening back and they were positive - not too happy about that.
> 
> However, my ratio due to my age is 1 in 84, but after adding in the blood work and the nuchal, it is 1 in 110. I can't help but feel this is good news - the blood work and nuchal must have been pretty good to gussy up the ratio. Due to a close call a few weeks ago (subchorionic hemorrhage), I don't think the amnio is a good idea, so we'll just have to be patient to see how this works out... I hate waiting!
> 
> I hope everyone's scans are going well! Don't you just LOVE seeing that little heart beat!?!

I would pass on the amnio too. Will you be getting a level 2 u/s at 20 weeks? They do them here for us older moms-to-be and check facial markers, feet and palms. Very in depth. That combined with the afp test between 15-16 weeks is also pretty accurate. I agree, a 99+% chance all is well is a good thing! Just because I am 41 my "odds" are 1 in 84 leaving me with a 99% chance all will be well. I did not have the test done so I won't know anything until after bloodwork in a few weeks.


----------



## shancherie

PerpetualMama said:


> shancherie said:
> 
> 
> I got my results from the NT screening back and they were positive - not too happy about that.
> 
> However, my ratio due to my age is 1 in 84, but after adding in the blood work and the nuchal, it is 1 in 110. I can't help but feel this is good news - the blood work and nuchal must have been pretty good to gussy up the ratio. Due to a close call a few weeks ago (subchorionic hemorrhage), I don't think the amnio is a good idea, so we'll just have to be patient to see how this works out... I hate waiting!
> 
> I hope everyone's scans are going well! Don't you just LOVE seeing that little heart beat!?!
> 
> I would pass on the amnio too. Will you be getting a level 2 u/s at 20 weeks? They do them here for us older moms-to-be and check facial markers, feet and palms. Very in depth. That combined with the afp test between 15-16 weeks is also pretty accurate. I agree, a 99+% chance all is well is a good thing! Just because I am 41 my "odds" are 1 in 84 leaving me with a 99% chance all will be well. I did not have the test done so I won't know anything until after bloodwork in a few weeks.Click to expand...

Yes - We have our 20-week u/s scheduled for late September and they mentioned checking for soft markers. I'll be 39 when LO is born - getting pregnant took a lot longer than I anticipated! I'm right with you on the "odds", and I hope your bloodwork turns out well :thumbup:


----------



## Lindylou

I Havr never heard of the special 20week scan. My book just says it is a more in depth scan but doesn't say looks at specific things because of age risks?? Seeing my midwife for 16 week check so will ask her then. 

I still get tired and dont sleep well. Is this normal?


----------



## Darklady

Around here they generally do an "anatomy" scan at 20 weeks... checks for proper formation of long-bones, proportionality (signs of dwarfism, for example)... right number of appendages... second head ;) (I'm kidding... they also look for potential heart defects, etc.)... sometimes if the mother has screened positive, but hasn't opted for more invasive testing (Amnio/CVS), they'll also check certain other 'soft markers' for downs (increased fluid levels somewhere, facial features, folds at the base of the neck, etc.), but that requires a higher resolution and only some labs have equipment that can manage it (like I could go anywhere for my 'dating/viability' scan, but for my IPS scan there are only a handful of labs I could book in with because only a handful have the resolution for the NT measurements).


Gawd I hope not sleeping well is normal. I slept ok from week 10 - 12, but since I hit 12 weeks I've been sleeping like crap (waking up 4 or 5 times a night)... and Hubby jokes about 8 pm being my 'bed time', but he's pretty much right, once we get past 8, I start getting really slow & drowsy (and I can't even blame it on getting up at 5 every morning, 'cuz I used to do that anyway and manage 'til 10 or 11 no problem).


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks dark lady. Will look into the scan. 

I feel exhausted. Did not sleep well and I've had such a stressful day in work, so glad it's Friday. The weekend is going to go much too fast!!! To top it all some lady was going on that she doesn't envy me come February, she just wanted to die when she was in labour. Just what I needed to hear when I worried enough about coping!!! I said I felt like the luckiest lady being pregnant because we have had such a difficult road to get here and I know many women who would chop their arm off to change places with me. I am honestly not normally that vocal and assertive .... normally I would have just smiled...... I'm blaming the hormones :) xx


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi Ladies,

Disturbed sleep is definitely a pregnancy symptom. I am waking somewhere between 4-6 every morning and struggling to get back to sleep, am also ready for bed by 8pm. Luckily am not at work so can rest if need be. I have a very lively 4 yr old though and 2 other children to entertain during these summer holidays so I sympathise. It's a good sign your body has all these pregnancy hormones raging, well that's what I tell myself, lol. I've had the same with previous pregnancies and I'm sure it's natures way of getting you ready for what could be years of getting up in the night! 

Are you finding your dreaming more vivid and strange dreams?


----------



## Lindylou

I'm having strange dreams because when I do sleep it is such a deep deep sleep


----------



## Darklady

Oh heck yes I'm having strange dreams LOL Crazy stuff... way crazier than usual ;)

Lindylou... heh... I've been a lot more... let's say forthright... lately. I just told off our local paper for having no clue where a transit station is located (in spite of the information being on the transit commission's website... it's BASIC fact-checking, people!). I mean, I generally have a fairly low tolerance for stupidity, but I usually just rant about it quietly to my husband... lately I've been taking it up with the source LOL


----------



## Lindylou

Ha ha these hormones may help get things done!!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Lindylou said:


> Thanks dark lady. Will look into the scan.
> 
> I feel exhausted. Did not sleep well and I've had such a stressful day in work, so glad it's Friday. The weekend is going to go much too fast!!! To top it all some lady was going on that she doesn't envy me come February, she just wanted to die when she was in labour. Just what I needed to hear when I worried enough about coping!!! I said I felt like the luckiest lady being pregnant because we have had such a difficult road to get here and I know many women who would chop their arm off to change places with me. I am honestly not normally that vocal and assertive .... normally I would have just smiled...... I'm blaming the hormones :) xx

You'll cope. We woman are amazing creatures. Yes, it is difficult, and if you're like me you might beg your labor coach to just let you diiiiieeeee!!! But somehow you get through it and the baby comes out and you are so amazed, and relieved, and tears fill your eyes, and this wet, squirmy, slimey, crying little person is placed on your chest and NOTHING else in the world matters. Hell I've done it 5 times already and it still scares me, yet I do it again. You could be like my niece who didn't feel labor at all until it was time to push, or her sister in law (my nephew's wife) who also never feels contractions. (why can't I be like THAT??!)


----------



## Lindylou

Wow! Thanks perpetual. How did they manage that lucky ladies!? I think it all feels so daunting. No doubt closer to the time I will be picking your brain for hints and tips... survival tips :) It was difficult enough to get pregnant this time but because of my age I'm hoping to have 2 close together so don't want to be put off!


----------



## Lulu

Tiredness is definitely normal, or should I say disturbed sleep! I was like this when pregnant with my son and for about 6 weeks now I've been waking up regularly between 3-6am but then come 7am when my alarm goes off I have to drag myself out of bed. I seem to cope not too bad during the start of the week but come Thursday pm/ Friday I'm shattered and end up having an afternoon nap while letting Euan watch a dvd - hardly the best parenting but at the moment its the only way I can cope. 

Lindy its amazing how we cope with birth. I can't say I enjoyed my son's as it was long & I was exhausted by the time he arrived but it hasn't put me off. It's such as short time compared to 9 months of being pregnant & then the overwhelming feeling of meeting your baby for the first time :)


----------



## Seity

Good luck to everyone. 
Shan - I'd probably pass on amnio like PM said and just be ok with seeing what's going on at the 20 week scan.
I'm also 39 and my NT measurement was normal, but I haven't had any risk #'s given to me yet based on that plus bloods. I'll have the 16 week bloods drawn at the end of the month to add to what they took at 12 weeks.
We've been at the in-laws all week, so I haven't been on much. I'm enjoying having other bodies around to distract my son's attention away from me.


----------



## Darklady

I have the stupidest grin on my face right now and I can't stop crying. Baby's looking great... totally uncooperative during the scan, but they finally got the NT measurement. 1.2, that's normal, right? I saw Baby stretch... wow... long legs! LOL

Measuring 12w5d... right on target from 1st scan :)

Eeeeee :happydance:


----------



## Loompylooloo

Welcome to all the new ladies!!!

Finally, here are my scan pics! Took me long enough! The first one was 10w5d but measured a week bigger and the second one was my dating scan where again it was measuring 14w instead of 13w making my dd 30 Jan 2013!

I also got the results of my NT screening and bloodtests and I am low risk with a risk of 1:510 which is good for an old bird like me!!

Had a very bad sickness day yesterday - 7 times in a short space of time and a headache for 4 days but took tablets, ate some chocolate and slept for a couple of hours which seemed to do the trick.

Hope you are all smiling and relaxing as much as poss!!!!
C
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0001.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0002.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Seity

Beautiful scan photos loompy and great NT results.


----------



## Bumpity1

Darklady I am thrilled for you! Yes that's a great measurement :happydance:
I could tell by your posts that after everything you have been through you were very nervous. I'm so happy for you and hope you can relax a little now as you have passed a big milestone! 

Loompy I'm sorry to hear that you are still being sick. I had a headache everyday with my DS ( i knew it was a boy!), and it made the pregnancy horrendous. Have had a couple this time but I have used 4head instead of paracetamol and it really works. Love the scan pics and your NT & bloods are great. Am waiting for my results, but apparently no news is good news....

Perpetual, why do some women not feel labour? They are so lucky. My friend told me yesterday that her friend went to use the bathroom and her babies head appeared! Not a single pain! Had my last 2 kids with no pain relief, not even gas & air as it makes me throw up, and it was ****** painful. But worth every moment once babies in your arms though.


----------



## PerpetualMama

congrats on the good scans llompylooloo and darklady :) :happydance:


----------



## Lindylou

Lulu said:


> Tiredness is definitely normal, or should I say disturbed sleep! I was like this when pregnant with my son and for about 6 weeks now I've been waking up regularly between 3-6am but then come 7am when my alarm goes off I have to drag myself out of bed. I seem to cope not too bad during the start of the week but come Thursday pm/ Friday I'm shattered and end up having an afternoon nap while letting Euan watch a dvd - hardly the best parenting but at the moment its the only way I can cope.
> 
> Lindy its amazing how we cope with birth. I can't say I enjoyed my son's as it was long & I was exhausted by the time he arrived but it hasn't put me off. It's such as short time compared to 9 months of being pregnant & then the overwhelming feeling of meeting your baby for the first time :)

Thanks lulu. I cannot wait to me my baby so hopefully te thought of that first cuddle will help me through.


----------



## Seity

Gabriel's birth was hard and fast. I got the drugs and they were brilliant. I was rested and refreshed when it came time to push and he just popped right out. I'll definitely be getting the drugs this time as soon as I get to the hospital. No waiting and trying to do it 'natural' this time. It changed his birth from agonizing, horrible, constant pain, to something very positive. I never wanted to do it again, but since I don't have a choice I'm just going to get the drugs straight away and enjoy it right from the start.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Seity said:


> Gabriel's birth was hard and fast. I got the drugs and they were brilliant. I was rested and refreshed when it came time to push and he just popped right out. I'll definitely be getting the drugs this time as soon as I get to the hospital. No waiting and trying to do it 'natural' this time. It changed his birth from agonizing, horrible, constant pain, to something very positive. I never wanted to do it again, but since I don't have a choice I'm just going to get the drugs straight away and enjoy it right from the start.

you had the epidural? Did it scare you? I'm terrified of them messing up so never had one :nope:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Lindylou said:


> Wow! Thanks perpetual. How did they manage that lucky ladies!? I think it all feels so daunting. No doubt closer to the time I will be picking your brain for hints and tips... survival tips :) It was difficult enough to get pregnant this time but because of my age I'm hoping to have 2 close together so don't want to be put off!

You do whatever you have to to get through it. If that means meds, then take them! I had shots of some dopey drug that didn't stop the pain just made me high. Only one baby was born without any pain meds at all..number 4- 4 hours start to finish after induction's first contraction. I had my two best friends with me and we used the prepared childbirth breathing which worked wonders when you have a good coach. My friends were awesome, kept me completely focused on them and when I started to panic my friend threw a wet facecloth in my face and broke my panicked trance. I will def consider an epidural this time around though if it goes slow or if it is a difficult birth like number 5 was (he was facing sideways and wouldn't descend). I'm not ruling out anything at this point. I'm gettin too old for these rigors :haha:


----------



## Seity

I had the intrathecal. It's a shot in the same spot on the back where an epidural would go, but no catheter is left in. Like I mentioned things were going fast and the shot lasts 2 hours, which I knew would be long enough. It also works instantly vs the 30 min wait of the epidural. My sister had the epidural for both of her births because they were longer and thinks its the best thing ever. I'd have gone that route if my labor had been slower.
I don't believe in unnecessary pain when there's plenty of good options to avoid it.


----------



## Bumpity1

The only advice I would give to ladies about giving birth is to read up on all your options and have an idea of what you want but be prepared for it to be totally different. I have never got the birth I wanted. I don't think the NHS gives out epidurals as freely as you would get them in the US. After all they have budgets and usually only one anesthetist available. They would rather start you on Pethidine or Diamorphine, the drugs that don't take the pain away but make you so high you don't care about the pain quite as much! That doesn't appeal to me but is right for lots of women.
I was offered an epidural during my first labour as I was not coping with the pain at all and it was a long labour. It turned out the reason I was in so much pain was my DD was a back to back baby. Because I had had an epidural I couldn't move to try to get her to move and I ended up having forceps. With my second they discovered early on that she too was a back to back so I wasn't allowed an epidural as they wanted me moving so I could shift her into the right position for delivery. Believe me I would take afew hours of pain over what you may have to endure with a forceps delivery, including infection and not being able to sit on backside for 2 weeks. I wanted an epidural with my DS but again they weren't keen as when they broke my waters to get labour going it had meconium in it. They wanted to get him out as quick as possible and epidurals can slow labour down. In hind sight, he had such a big head I really struggled to get him out and was threatened with forceps by the doctor. That made me push!
Sorry for long post but the reality is you sometimes have to go through a painful labour whether you want one or not.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Seity said:


> I had the intrathecal. It's a shot in the same spot on the back where an epidural would go, but no catheter is left in. Like I mentioned things were going fast and the shot lasts 2 hours, which I knew would be long enough. It also works instantly vs the 30 min wait of the epidural. My sister had the epidural for both of her births because they were longer and thinks its the best thing ever. I'd have gone that route if my labor had been slower.
> I don't believe in unnecessary pain when there's plenty of good options to avoid it.

is it just pain relief or does it numb the area? I never heard of it nor had it offered. Of course I haven't had a baby in almost 6 years and things change fast


----------



## PerpetualMama

Bumpity1 said:


> The only advice I would give to ladies about giving birth is to read up on all your options and have an idea of what you want but be prepared for it to be totally different. I have never got the birth I wanted. I don't think the NHS gives out epidurals as freely as you would get them in the US. After all they have budgets and usually only one anesthetist available. They would rather start you on Pethidine or Diamorphine, the drugs that don't take the pain away but make you so high you don't care about the pain quite as much! That doesn't appeal to me but is right for lots of women.
> I was offered an epidural during my first labour as I was not coping with the pain at all and it was a long labour. It turned out the reason I was in so much pain was my DD was a back to back baby. Because I had had an epidural I couldn't move to try to get her to move and I ended up having forceps. With my second they discovered early on that she too was a back to back so I wasn't allowed an epidural as they wanted me moving so I could shift her into the right position for delivery. Believe me I would take afew hours of pain over what you may have to endure with a forceps delivery, including infection and not being able to sit on backside for 2 weeks. I wanted an epidural with my DS but again they weren't keen as when they broke my waters to get labour going it had meconium in it. They wanted to get him out as quick as possible and epidurals can slow labour down. In hind sight, he had such a big head I really struggled to get him out and was threatened with forceps by the doctor. That made me push!
> Sorry for long post but the reality is you sometimes have to go through a painful labour whether you want one or not.

My last son was a "let's face sideways and not descend" baby and turned into a "Oooh, I'm not liking labor much-dip in heartrate" baby. So they had me switching positions and rolling and rocking etc. They'd no sooner get him to turn and he'd twist back. Doc had me pushing at 7 cm while he manually opened my cervix. Painful as hell, but otherwise it would have been a c-section. DS was born and his body was twisted up like a corkscrew. He spun so many times the doc almost dropped him. If I had had an epidural I think I would have ended up in a c-section. I'm reserving all decisions on birth until I see what little one decides to present me with. If I'm lucky it'll be quick- 4 hours- like DD (14) and steady and unassisted like DS (17)-my only non-induction.


----------



## Lindylou

Wow I'm going to have to do so much research to try and get to speed with everything! There seem to be so many things to take in. 

Bumpity- does the diamorphine just make you high as well? I really don't fancy them. Just sounds like you are out of control. I want to be with it enough to enjoy meeting my baby. What I have heard about the epidural- slowing things down, assisted delivery etc puts me off that! Is there anything that can ease the pain an not have my out of it?


----------



## Darklady

Heh... I celebrated my scan by going book shopping (I try not to do it often, 'cuz I rarely leave Chapters with fewer than 5 books... it gets pricey! LOL )... picked up a book of recipes specifically designed for large-batch cook-and-freeze. I figured it'd come in handy to have the freezer stocked with 'thaw and heat' low-intervention meals for the first few weeks.

I told my husband about it... the ensuing conversation has made me realize he really has no clue what those first few weeks/months could be like if we have a fussy kidlet and/or I have physical recovery to contend with. Poor boy... he's in for a shock LOL

On the plus side, spending the next 6 months trying to convince him of that aspect means I probably won't have much time to consider the actual birth beyond "I should see if any of the drugs are even an option" and "guess I should start working on my meditation/self-hypnosis techniques" :haha:


----------



## Bumpity1

Lindy, I think both Diamorphine and Pethidine are made from Heroin. If that gives you any clue to how it makes you feel! I, like you wanted to be alert and not feel out of control. I think it really works for some women but I just don't feel it's for me. I think it can make baby sleepy if given close to birth and I want to breastfeed. I think you should just go with how you feel in the moment though as every birth is different. Epidurals are great as it gets rid off all the pain. I think I was unlucky that they didn't realise she was in such an awkward position before they gave it to me. Don't worry yourself though, it probably seems a lot to take in but your midwife will advise you.

Perpetual, that sounds horrible. You would think your body would know what it's doing after having other children. When I had forceps they had put them on her head then turned her a full 180 degrees inside me. That was a weird sensation! Like you I am going into this labour with no expectations. Will just see what happens.

Darklady, now I have started to feel better I too have been thinking about cooking batches and freezing them. I have a slow cooker I love and do big batches of stews, casseroles, bolognese etc. Am definitely going to spend last couple months stocking the freezer. Your DH will be grateful for your forward thinking! Lol


----------



## shancherie

I was hoping to go natural myself: partly because I don't want to flood my baby with drugs right before birth (I know it has been proven safe - I just don't like it), and partly because I want to breastfeed and I've heard that when the mother takes meds, the baby is less likely to latch. Women's bodies are built for this, so I believe I can do it. 

However, I'm beginning to wonder if I'll even have that option. 

Does anyone know if having a placental abruption in the first trimester increases your risk of having one in your third trimester? I've read plenty about abruptions in previous pregnancies giving you a higher liklihood, but nothing about during the same pregnancy. The abruption (they call it a subchrionic hemorrhage during the first trimester) was very small and I only bled for one day...

Also, I've had brown spotting for nearly a week now - it started two weeks after the abruption healed. I went in on Friday and on the u/s the baby looked great, but the doc couldn't tell me what could be causing the bleeding. I go in again on Thursday. Wish me luck. :flow:


----------



## Loompylooloo

Hey ladies. I can't offer any advice on drugs as with my three I have only managed gass and air once. That was with number one. Number two made an unscheduled appearance on the bathroom floor and my mum caught her! DH was green by the time the ambulance arrived and ended up being given oxygen! Number three was a planned home birth and I decided on no drugs and by the end was begging for gas and air but it was all taped together and by the time they sorted it out it was too late! He was my biggest at 8lbs 10oz and my longest labour at 61/2 hours! I am hoping for a home birth with this one but need to check with the consultant if I will be allowed or not as I am on meds for sickness and number 3 was born with undiagnosed congenital heart disease and some will hopefully have advanced scans to make sure this one is ok. 
Shancherie- I hope they sort out the source of your spotting!
Keep smiling 
C


----------



## PerpetualMama

I recommend prepared childbirth classes with the breathing techniques. It doesn't take away the pain but if your coach can keep you focused on the pattern and not the pain it really does make labor more tolerable. DH slept through the last class with DS (5) and I had to rely on DD (15 at the time) to remember the techiques we never practiced. With DD(14) my friends and I used the breathing and I was able to get through labor without medication and in only 4 hours. Being my 4th child she was quicker (first was 33 1/2, then 12 1/2, 6, 4, and 6) so if it's a first child it may take longer. Best defense I have found is to consciously remember to relax the pelvic muscles and cervix with each contraction so you don't fight it, and if you can be upright laboring, squat with each contraction because it helps shorten the cervix and helps the contraction do its work.
Definitely read all you can and know what to expect or what could happen.


----------



## Darklady

Shancherie... if it makes you feel any better, I know lots of gals who've had SCH in first tri... and only 1 who had a placental abrubtion in T3.


----------



## Bumpity1

Wow Loompy, quick labours! I'm hoping this being my 4th I will get somewhere under 6 hours, here's hoping!

Got my NT blood results and am amazed my risk has dropped from 1-119 to 
1-1341! Am thrilled.


----------



## shancherie

Wow Bumpity, those are great numbers!!!

A short labor would be great, but this being my first, I'm not counting on it.


----------



## Lindylou

Great numbers bumpity!

It's my 1sy as well shanc so I'm in the same boat!!hoping for a quick labour but as my 90year old man helpfully said- my age goes against me as well because I have seized up ha ha!!!


----------



## Becks2

I am only 11weeks 1 day but I look like i''m 6 months pregnant already, with my first I didn't start showing until much much later and even at 7 months I was only starting to buy maternity clothes. 
I am not telling anyone until I have my scan next Thursday which is a whole week away, but with my breast size increased by 2 cup sizes and my stomach, feeling sick and feeling so so tired, I am sure people must already be guessing but not saying anything!!

Is anyone else showing already xx


----------



## Darklady

That's great news bumpity!! :)

I fully expect that I'll get all the ammo I need for "I was in labour with you for 56 hours" stories when this kid grows up :haha: I figure if I prepare for a long stint of hell, anything less will be a bonus, even if we hit 36 hours ;)


----------



## Lindylou

I'm still in regular clothes but they are getting tight- don't think I will last in them much longer!


----------



## shancherie

I've been out of my regular jeans for a couple weeks, but I can still generally wear my PMS stretchy pants. I think it is mostly bloating - I've never been so thirsty in all my life!!!


----------



## Lulu

My work clothes are getting really, really tight! At home I've mainly been in leggings and nice stretchy clothes but I really need to get some new work clothes. But I need to get past my scan on Thursday to be reassured that everything is ok before I contemplate buying anything bigger. Daft I know but I still can't let myself relax until after Thursday morning.


----------



## Lindylou

I'm seriously thirsty as well- doesn't help with the restless nights needing to pee so much !


----------



## Loompylooloo

I am enormous and am wearing maternity clothes. I am 16w and look about 26w!


----------



## PerpetualMama

have not fit into my regular clothes since week 6 :cry: but I had some "regular clothes" that I stashed away last fall after I started to lose weight from my new way of eating and I can wear some of those because they are super low rise. Unfortunately I need to keep them closed with an elastic :haha: and my belly pops out over it. Those are the jeans, my shorts are long since put away and I have to wear maternity. I swear I look like I'm at least 5 months along. 6th baby to get this far so I imagine it is par for course,
Oh, quite pleased with the way my upper half has filled out :haha::haha: 41 year old boobs that have gone through over 10 years of nursing aren't the most attractive sight. This is the one symptom of pregnancy I like best (aside from the obvious bundle of joy and his/her movements).


----------



## PerpetualMama

Loompylooloo said:


> I am enormous and am wearing maternity clothes. I am 16w and look about 26w!

OMG that sounds so wonderful "16 W" I LOVE it! we're all moving right along...


----------



## Seity

PerpetualMama said:


> Seity said:
> 
> 
> I had the intrathecal. It's a shot in the same spot on the back where an epidural would go, but no catheter is left in. Like I mentioned things were going fast and the shot lasts 2 hours, which I knew would be long enough. It also works instantly vs the 30 min wait of the epidural. My sister had the epidural for both of her births because they were longer and thinks its the best thing ever. I'd have gone that route if my labor had been slower.
> I don't believe in unnecessary pain when there's plenty of good options to avoid it.
> 
> is it just pain relief or does it numb the area? I never heard of it nor had it offered. Of course I haven't had a baby in almost 6 years and things change fastClick to expand...

It numbs the area from below the breasts to I guess somewhere on the upper thighs? Enough so you don't feel anything but pressure from the contractions, but you can still feel your legs just fine. It doesn't mess with your head at all which I like because I hate the idea of those drugs that just fuck with you so you don't care that you're still in pain because then the whole thing is fuzzy and you've no idea what's really going on. I was perfectly lucid and remember ever detail of my son's birth.


----------



## Lulu

I don't know what actual drug I had but I ended up having a spinal, which sounds similar to what you had Seity. Not as limiting as an epidural but I couldn't feel anything on my lower half as I had forceps delivery. I remember when I was taken to theatre and my legs were put up in the stirrups, watching my leg being moved and looking at it thinking 'that's my leg, that's weird because I can't feel that'! Then being asked to push with my next contraction and thinking I have no idea when I'm contracting!!!

I have my scan tomorrow morning and I have to confess I'm almost in state of denial about it as I'm so scared that I'm going to told the same as I did back in February. I'm really hoping that I'm wrong but.. well just but :cry:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Lulu said:


> I don't know what actual drug I had but I ended up having a spinal, which sounds similar to what you had Seity. Not as limiting as an epidural but I couldn't feel anything on my lower half as I had forceps delivery. I remember when I was taken to theatre and my legs were put up in the stirrups, watching my leg being moved and looking at it thinking 'that's my leg, that's weird because I can't feel that'! Then being asked to push with my next contraction and thinking I have no idea when I'm contracting!!!
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow morning and I have to confess I'm almost in state of denial about it as I'm so scared that I'm going to told the same as I did back in February. I'm really hoping that I'm wrong but.. well just but :cry:

Praying for good news for you tomorrow. I will be anxiously awaiting your splendid news and scan pics! :hugs:

Those "big" jeans I mentioned above...no longer fit :cry: I'll be making due with the few random pairs I've got left over from my "to shrink into after DS (5) was born pile"...until I can find a way to keep the stupidly made maternity ones from dragging down my panties on their way down. :dohh: :nope:


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck lulu. Hope it all goes well. X


----------



## Lulu

Thanks ladies :) I'm very, very happy and relieved to say everything is great. Baby is measuring 12wk 3, so at little ahead of what I thought, which gives me a due date of Feb 25th.

I think I'm still in a state of shock, it doesn't seem real yet :dohh: I had so prepared myself for bad news that I really wasn't expecting any good news. I do have a scan picture but I'll need to it upload later, tried to take a photo with my phone & it was rubbish!

The midwives were really good and I've even got the date for my 20 week scan already - so roll on 9 October!!!


----------



## Loompylooloo

Hooray for lulu! So pleased for you and. Can't wait to see pic! Just checked out your blog. You are very talented!


----------



## Bumpity1

Congrats Lulu on your scan. Can't wait to see a pic! 

I have succumbed to my impatience and booked a private gender scan for the 1st of Sep! I will be 16 weeks. My DH is convinced its a boy whereas I am edging towards girl as the nub in the scan pic is flat in line to the back. We are taking the whole family so we can all find out together. I am so excited. I think my DH is hoping for a boy so his credit card doesn't get a bashing as have all the stuff I need for a boy from my DS.


----------



## Darklady

Yay Lulu! That's great news :) I know what you mean about being in a state of shock, though... I was so prepped for bad news the first words I said to the tech were "is the heart beating?" figuring she was being quiet trying to figure out how to tell me it wasn't... it took a few minutes for it to sink in that she had told me baby was moving around.


----------



## Lindylou

Great news lulu! Xx


----------



## Seity

Great news Lulu! Hurray for movement.


----------



## PerpetualMama

congrats Lulu :happydance: that is awesome news :) wiggley little bean!


----------



## JJay

Great news Lulu :happydance: my scan also went well and due date by scan put me one day ahead, due 9th Feb. midwife has said to leave it at Feb 10th though as its only a day out. 

I was big last time around but even bigger this time! My bump has really popped and I look 5-6 months. I keep getting asked when the baby's due and I feel embarrassed to say February!


----------



## Seity

No fair talking about your bumps. I want pictures!!!


----------



## JJay

Seity said:


> No fair talking about your bumps. I want pictures!!!

:) will take a pic tomorrow


----------



## Seity

JJay said:


> Seity said:
> 
> 
> No fair talking about your bumps. I want pictures!!!
> 
> :) will take a pic tomorrowClick to expand...

Woo! :happydance: :thumbup:


----------



## Lulu

Ok, here's hoping this works, still haven't been able to scan my scan photo so I've had to take a photo with my phone so pretty rubbish quality! Anyway this is my little bump, apparently sucking it's thumb (or picking it's nose as the tech suggested!)
 



Attached Files:







Bump - 160812.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Seity

Aw cute pic Lulu!


----------



## Bumpity1

Lovely pic Lulu!

I am struggling to do up the button on my jeans/trousers now, and I certainly can't sit down comfortably and have to undo my top button. I suddenly remembered in the week a little trick I used in my last pregnancy and thought I would share with you all in case you would like to try it so you can get alittle more wear out of your jeans etc. I get an elastic hairband and loop it through my button hole, then loop one end through the other so it's secure. The free end of the hairband I can then loop over the button. It gives an inch or two extra space and as long as you wear a long top no one will know. 

I'm off now to Mothercare to buy some sleep bra's as boobs have suddenly got heavy and can't let them loose unless I want them around my knees, lol! It will be my first pregnancy purchase, have held off so far but needs must! Im trying to hold off until 20 weeks to buy anything for bubs. Has anyone bought anything yet?


----------



## Lindylou

Great pic lulu!

Bumputy- will try that trick with hair band. I'm not ready for maternity clothes yet but jeans are digging in a lot more now. 

Got 16week midwife appt tomorrow.


----------



## Bumpity1

Goodluck at your appointment tomorrow Lindy. I've got mine in 2 weeks. I haven't heard my babies heart beat yet and so am looking forward to it.


----------



## Lindylou

Bumpity- I was already in tears by the time I heard it but cried more. It is such a reassuring sound :) Went to a local scan place an they did a teddy bear with the heart beat recorded in it :)


----------



## Bumpity1

Lindy, that's so cute. I didn't know you can get that done. I'm actually having a gender scan done 3 days before my 16 week appointment so may get to hear it there first. But it's lovely to hear over and over, wish id bought a doppler now! I am looking forward to feeling the first flutters, as it's my 4th I was hoping it would be by now but I haven't felt a thing :(


----------



## JJay

Lovely pic Lulu :thumbup:

Here is my 15 week bumpity bump...
 



Attached Files:







15 Weeks.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lindylou

Wow bump is looking good!

When did you feel flutters with your 1st?


----------



## JJay

First time I felt flutters at around 16 weeks. This time I've felt a little bit of movement over the last few weeks but only every now and then so I think it's just the strongest kicks I can feel right now. I'm looking forward to a few weeks time so I'll be able to feel lots more :)


----------



## Bumpity1

Wow JJay that is a gr8 bump! 

Lindy I think it was around 17/18 weeks. I know the position of the placenta can make a difference to when you feel the baby. If its in the way I think you can be in the late 20's before you feel anything.


----------



## Lindylou

They said my placenta looked at the front but then said maybe front right so I will probably be waiting and impatiently waiting :)


----------



## Seity

Wow, JJ that's a great bump. Puts my itty one to shame.
Good luck tomorrow Lindy.
I haven't felt the baby yet, but I'm sure it won't be too long now.


----------



## PerpetualMama

lovely bumps and scan picks!
My 14 week bump...feeling infinitely larger these past few days. Real heavy feeling in my lower abs. Feeling movement here and there but only one definitive kick.


----------



## Seity

Ok, seriously ladies. This is my 15 week 'bump' I don't even have trouble wearing my normal pants yet:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=461117&d=1345298241
(And that's before I went poop and the bump got smaller!)


----------



## Lindylou

Seity I didn't look that trim 5 months ago! Skinny bugger!!! Xx


----------



## JJay

Lovely cute bump Perpetualmama! 

Seity I'm so jealous of your gorgeous figure! It must be lovely to walk like a normal person throughout pregnancy instead of waddling around like a giant space hopper which will me me soon :) 

Xx


----------



## Seity

JJay- the waddling comment made me laugh because my husband was disappointed I never waddled last pregnancy because he thought it would be funny to see. :haha: I told him I'd try and get big enough to waddle for him this time.


----------



## Darklady

I've got bump envy LOL I don't really have a bump yet... but all my belly flab seems to have been pushed up above my belly button. I've got an inverted bump! ;)

I felt something odd over the weekend a couple of times... like a butterfly's wings fluttering across the inside of my belly (maybe 2" above my pelvis)... just 3 or 4 little flutters from one side to the other. But not where I'm used to feeling intestinal movement. But it's too early to be feeling Baby, isn't it? For a first? Without even having a bump yet?

I've got another OB appointment tomorrow... I'm hoping she'll bust out the doppler and we'll get to hear Baby. I've had 2 u/s already, and both said they saw the heartbeat, and we heard it briefly at the 1st... but we've never been told a rate yet, and that makes me kind of nervous.

Ugh... I really wish the paranoia could stop.


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi Darklady, if I had to describe what mine had felt like at first I would have described it the same way so that definitely is baby moving! Lucky you! 14 weeks is early but not unheard of, yay! I can't wait to feel this little one move.

Perpetual you have a cute bump!

Seity I really see a difference in your bump now, there's definitely more roundness there! Do you think your showing more for 15 weeks than the other pregnancy?


----------



## Seity

Darklady, I agree it sounds like the baby. Some women feel it sooner than others. 14 weeks is definitely not too early.

I'm definitely bigger than last time. I don't think I got this big until 20 weeks with my first pregnancy.


----------



## WhoopC

Hi everyone! I'm 40 yrs old, with 2 children (Boy - 17 & Girl - 19) and 15 wks with 3rd child. My due date is Feb 11 2013. I am hoping for a boy, girls are soooo hard to raise (at least mine was), but really just want a healthy baby. I am scared with all I've read about "advanced maternal age", but am praying for the best. This was a complete suprise, not planned at all and boyfriend wasn't supposed to be able to father any more children (he has a 21 y/o daughter) after a health condition he suffered when he was younger after his daughter was born. Even though I'm still slightly freaked out, I'm warming quickly to the idea of starting all over again, at least this time I've really raised two children all the way to adult-hood (youngest will be 18 y/o next month).


----------



## Seity

Welcome WhoopC! I'm due around the same time as you. 
We were quite content to have an only child, but the universe decided to screw with us, so we're expecting #2 now. Not starting over though because I waited until I was 36 before deciding to try my hand at parenthood. I'm hoping this one is better than my first though because he completely put us off babies and I'm only just starting to get a little sleep 2.5 years later. I worry all the time about having a baby in the house again because it was so horrible the first time around.
I can't even begin to imagine starting over again after 18 years!


----------



## Lindylou

Congrats whoop c

Saw my midwife today. All going well. Basically just had a chat. She seems so lovely and supportive. Booked 20 weeks scan for 20th sept!


----------



## Bumpity1

Welcome and congrats WoopC!

Glad you have a lovely midwife Lindy, they make all the difference.

Have had some brown spotting today. Feeling a little anxious. Some of you ladies that have been on this thread from the beginning with me know that I have had some episodes of bleeding with this pregnancy. Have abstained from DTD with DH as advised and I haven't had any blood for 6 weeks and thought I was past it. Am going to keep an eye on it and try not to do anything strenuous today.


----------



## WhoopC

Yayyyyy!!! thank you all for welcoming me! @ Seity I can totally relate to what you are saying, my daughter...WHOA is all I can say, which is the reason I am not so secretly praying for another boy! I was so young back then though, which had it's benefits (more energy) but also it's downfalls (no patience). So I'm just going to really have to rely on my overly happy (at the moment) boyfriend to help get us through this. He says raising his daughter as a single parent was fun (insert deer in head lights look)....I said not so fun for me. Anyway, so happy that you all responded so fast and I am feeling great about having folks to talk to!! :D


----------



## Seity

I'm amazed at how many over 35's are due in Feb. It's great because it seems like a good amount of people to keep the thread active, while at the same time, not quite as overwhelming as some of the other threads. I stopped reading the Feb Love Bug group because I just couldn't keep up with it!
WhoopC - My son is so high energy it's crazy. He never seems to stop moving or talking. My husband says that he hopes this one is a 'lump' baby :rofl: You know, one of the ones who seems content to sit in one spot and play quietly.


----------



## Darklady

Hi WhoopC! Good to see a new 'face' :)


We finally told our parents (mine on Friday, his on the weekend when we went out to visit them... they live 90 minutes away). So my ma-in-law spent the whole weekend regaling me with horror stories of when my hubby and his brother were young. Apparently when they were kids they were total polar opposites in personality and idiosyncrasies ... if you didn't know they were brothers, you'd never have guessed. LOL


----------



## Lindylou

Seity- I can't keep track on the love bugs thread either! It is good having over 35's because there are different worries and concerns. 

My mum said I was much harder work than my brother. She said girls are so opinionated at a young age then hormones kick in!!


----------



## Bumpity1

Everyone told me boys are more laid back and easy going but mine isn't! He is full on and quite a handful. Can't bend down to pick something up without him thinking it's an invite for him to use me as a climbing frame, lol! He cant just give me a cuddle, he has to wrestle me to the floor! Was saying to DH yesterday that I don't know how I'm going to cope if I have 2 boys the same in the house!


----------



## shancherie

Nice to see a new friend, WhoopC!

Sorry it has been so long, but I was put on strict bed rest last Thursday - until the bleeding stops. I've been trying to stay on my side as much as possible, but I'm going absolutely stir crazy!!! I'm sitting up today (still in bed, though) so I can play on the PC a bit. 

I am TOTALLY envious of those tremendously precious bumps! I still feel like I just look chubby. I am also a bit green with envy over the baby movement. I haven't felt anything yet, and I've been waiting for the smallest sign!


----------



## Lindylou

Glad to see you shant. Hope you are feeling a bit better. Try and watch a bit of greys anatomy, Macdreamy always makes me feel better :) xxx


----------



## PerpetualMama

Welcome WhoopC :)
Glad to see everyone is basically well... hope you feel better sancherie and bumpity!
feeling flutters and wiggles, but only one official kick. Excited because DH brought up names all on his own the other day and it has been a source of discussion for days (he has been anti-name choosing for 3 months, just like with DS). He chose a boy's first name-which was not one I had really been considering. I don't find it objectionable and actually kind of like it, so I said ok and insisted on my top pick for boy's names as a middle name. His name is less popular than the one I liked so I like mine better as a middle name anyway. He seems satisifed :). We will have a Wyatt Matthew in the family if bump is a boy :happydance: DD's (21 nad 20) HATE IT!
Girls names I have a billion, and they change frequently. I am anti-trendy and definitely don't want a top twenty popular name. My top most pick ended up being too high on the list so I canned it. My main issue is that each of my kids is named, at least in part, with meaning behind it (after a granparent DD(21), old friend DD(20), family name DS(5) or as a dedication to God DS(17) DD(14) and DS(5)). This child was so unexpected, and I view him/her as a true gift/blessing from God after my loss, so I am pretty much insisting the first or middle name have a meaning like "God's gift" or "God will increase" etc. DH came home with a very pretty name for a girl that just flowed, but there was no meaning in it for me :nope: still working on what to name her. Afriad I'll finally get him to agree on a girl's name I just love, only to find out in 3 or 4 weeks that bump is a boy :haha:

I also agree that girls are much more cmplicated than boys,mostly when they hit the teens and 20's. I have had so many issues with my older 2 (from weddings being cancelled 3 weeks before the date, to pregnancy losses, abusive boyfriends, I'm moving a thousand miles away to be with *the only boy in the world who could ever hold my heart because we're so in loooove*, and oh so much stinkin drama from all 3 of them, :dohh:). I have no preference to what the baby is really, but I agree a boy would be easier.


----------



## Darklady

Dorothy means "gift from God"... or Giovanna (so, probably Joanna, either). I've been looking up names that mean "gift from God", "miracle", and "warrior"... sadly, none of them really resonate with me.

I'd love a boy... but I think chances are significantly stacked on the 'girl' side... especially since we've battled male-factor fertility challenges and this was a spontaneous pregnancy (girl swimmers are hardier)... but we haven't decided yet if we're going to find out (in about 6 weeks?!?!!!) or not.

Went to the OB yesterday... finally got a heart rate for baby (seriously, 2 scans and they didn't bother noting heart rate?!)... 155 :) Found it pretty quickly, too... so I'm taking that as a good sign :) I think I'm actually starting to believe this!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Darklady said:


> Dorothy means "gift from God"... or Giovanna (so, probably Joanna, either). I've been looking up names that mean "gift from God", "miracle", and "warrior"... sadly, none of them really resonate with me.
> 
> I'd love a boy... but I think chances are significantly stacked on the 'girl' side... especially since we've battled male-factor fertility challenges and this was a spontaneous pregnancy (girl swimmers are hardier)... but we haven't decided yet if we're going to find out (in about 6 weeks?!?!!!) or not.
> 
> Went to the OB yesterday... finally got a heart rate for baby (seriously, 2 scans and they didn't bother noting heart rate?!)... 155 :) Found it pretty quickly, too... so I'm taking that as a good sign :) I think I'm actually starting to believe this!

It's real hard to pick a name. Baby will have to live with it for a long time (til they're old enough to change it at least :haha:). I have been leaning toward Elizabeth/Beth/and Elise as a middle name.
glad you finally got a heart rate. I had to ask the sonographer to figure it out, otherwise they wouldn't have.


----------



## Seity

I haven't felt any movement yet, but I know it's just a matter of time. No names picked, we won't even discuss them until after we know what gender we're having. I do have a list started with a few names on it (all girls names at this point), so that I can compare it to my husband's list.
PM - Elise is one of my sisters names, so I like it very much. I like Wyatt Matthew. Nice solid name.
I'm a fan of nice, classic names (spelled correctly) and none of the trendy stuff I hear these kids naming their children lately. I admit I go to the baby name section from time to time just to weep at some of the choices I see in there. Makes me wonder if they actually like their kids. :haha:


----------



## Darklady

Hubby and I haven't discussed names, but I've got a few that keep coming to mind.

For a boy (unlikely, but it never hurts to have one in reserve ;) )... James Michael... they're family names on both sides... My Dad's a Michael, as is on of Mum's brothers, and my maternal grandfather was a James... his Dad's a James, and he's got two uncles named Michael. Not 'fashionable', but sturdy names.

For a girl, I keep coming back to Siobhan. We're both of Irish heritage (my parents came over in '74... his great-grandparents came over), so I like the traditional names (and proper spellings). Siobhan means "God is gracious", too (Irish for Joan). I keep pairing it with Anne in my head (it's my middle name, too)... Just looked up the meaning of that one and apparently it's "God has favoured me"... so that actually works really well for our little miracle baby!

Hubby probably won't like them, though... tradition in his family is that boys get a middle name starting with 'J'... and he'll probably say he'd never remember how to spell Siobhan (and I refuse to spell it Shivonne).


But we should probably focus on whether or not we're going to find out gender, first :haha:


I've also considered Ciara (traditional Irish spelling of Kyra... KEER-ah)... but I worry that even fewer people would know how to pronounce that than Siobhan LOL


----------



## Peggy O

I haven't REALLY thought about it yet, but I like Phillip Robert for a boy maybe? My dad's bro is named Phillip, my aunt (his sister) is a Phyllis, and my OH's brother is also a Phillip, and their father is a Robert. PLUS the bassist and guitarist from my favorite band are Phillip and Robert (Lesh and Weir) lol. It's a big maybe, but MAAAAAAAAAYBE ;)


----------



## JJay

Welcome WhoopC!

Scary to hear that girls are more difficult to raise :wacko: hopefully we will get lucky and Rosie will continue to be an angel!

I have a feeling we are going to have another girl this time although my intuition is rubbish as I though boy last time!

So far we've got Sam, Jack, James or Charlie for a boy. Ella or Daisy for a girl ( although I'm not sure if Rosie and Daisy would be a little too twee!) we've not really discussed it much though so its likely to change! 

Is anyone else finding that time is flying by? My last pregnancy seemed to last a lifetime and I can't believe I'm going to be 16 weeks this weekend! Halfway is just round the corner. I'm starting to think I'm a bit disorganised, I haven't bought or sorted a thing yet and last time I had the nursery painted and decorated by now!


----------



## PerpetualMama

got a text from my neice (also pg 3 weeks behind me) asking if I still thought I was having a girl. I said I really didn't know-even though I have been "feeling" girl based solely on how crappy I have felt. I told her we find out in 3 or 4 weeks. She saw a post I put on DH facebook page with a vince gill song "pretty little Adriana" which I posted to prove to DH that he could indeed pronounce the name and get to the end of it without forgetting what he was going to say. She approved of that one I posted but think she was hinting at my choice of boy names. Matthew is tops on both of our lists and she said it was ok if I used it because her DH said no way to it for them. Apparently she has convinced him to use Matthew as a first name and was just waiting to see if she "could" without stepping on my feet after giving up dibs on it :haha:. She must have been thrilled to hear I gave in to DH on Wyatt and kept Matthew only as a middle name. One of each of our sons share the middle name shawn, too, so it'll be another family tie in. 
I agree Seity - Wyatt Matthew is a good solid name. DH had suggested Gabriel and I thought of you. But if we shorten it to Gabe and use our last name "Belisle" it flows together rather poorly :haha: go ahead and try it :haha:

I am partial to Aneliese, Adrianna, Juliette, Juliana, and Meridith. I'm stuck with anna in a lot of these names. Seems to be my trend this time around. Originally I liked Sydney Jane (Jane for my mom Janice and his mom Jeanette) but as mentioned earlier Sydney was only rising still in popularity so...had to can it.

DarkLady I had no idea how to pronounce that girls name either :dohh: so I assume it sounds like the other spelling which I actually "got"?


----------



## PerpetualMama

JJay said:


> Welcome WhoopC!
> 
> Scary to hear that girls are more difficult to raise :wacko: hopefully we will get lucky and Rosie will continue to be an angel!
> 
> I have a feeling we are going to have another girl this time although my intuition is rubbish as I though boy last time!
> 
> So far we've got Sam, Jack, James or Charlie for a boy. Ella or Daisy for a girl ( although I'm not sure if Rosie and Daisy would be a little too twee!) we've not really discussed it much though so its likely to change!
> 
> Is anyone else finding that time is flying by? My last pregnancy seemed to last a lifetime and I can't believe I'm going to be 16 weeks this weekend! Halfway is just round the corner. I'm starting to think I'm a bit disorganised, I haven't bought or sorted a thing yet and last time I had the nursery painted and decorated by now!


Going by at a steady pace for me. Would be faster if I wasn't currently out of work with no idea if I'll have any :cry: I knew I'd be out of work in December between school and the baby, but didn't expect my 2 year Hiatis to turn in to a 2 1/2 year one. I wish I had a room to put my baby in. lol...sort of. LO will stay with me for at least the first year I think. Depending on gender it may end up bunking with DS(5) after that. We have 6 bedrooms (admittedly 3 are super tiny and unable to be used double occupancy...barely single occupancy rooms :haha:) but DS(5) and DD (21) have reasonable sized rooms as is mine. DD (20) owner of one of the micro tiny rooms keeps threatening to move back out (just got her back May 6), and now DD (21) is telling me she's going to move to Nevada (yes there is a boy there) because they have a graduate school in Psychology and she just loves the desert atmosphere. If both eldest DD's move out I will move out of Master bedrooma dn head to the upstairs room that DD (21) now occupies and put wee one in the tiny room next door :). Will be just as happy if neither move out just yet.

I haven't touched baby clothes but I have acquired some baby necessities like a bassinet and swing (second hand). People are offering and I'm accepting. Gave it all away after my loss 4 years ago.

I'm happy to see so many traditional non wacky names :)


----------



## Seity

I'm not sure, but I might have just felt the baby. It was like a muscle twinge. I'm pretty sure it was the baby, but I can't rule out that it wasn't just a muscle twinge either.
I haven't shared my names with anyone before, but some I'm partial to are Audrey, Nora or Eleanor, Miranda, Lillian, Emily, and Abigail. Also a couple possible middle names are Joan, Helen, and Marie.


----------



## Seity

Yep, it was definitely the baby. Felt it a few more times today. I was having a little wine and chocolate after dinner and felt a few more kicks. So cool!


----------



## WhoopC

Good morning everyone :) Thanks for the warm welcome! I won't share my baby names because I didn't pick them out, although I am warming up to them. Along with OH beating his chest he insist that he is the "Baby Namer", a title I was unaware of pre-conception. :/ So it appears I have no choice in the matter whatsoever, I really love the little boy name he chose so there is no fight there, but the little girl name is what was described as a 'non-traditional', definately not 'properly spelled' but cute all in the same name. Another reason I'm not so secretly hoping for a boy. I have definately been feeling the little one joyfully tumbling around in there, and for 2 days now I feel like my belly button is being stretched from the inside. It's not necessarily painful but sooooooo uncomfortable as I have this phobia about my belly button. I can't stand for anyone to touch my belly button and anything to do with my belly button totally freaks me out. I do not know why I am this way, but have been every since I can remember. SO, the fact that the belly button is pulling is really a stressor to me. I'm nutty. I've also picked up a new craving....apples, apples and more apples any kind.


----------



## Lindylou

Loving all the baby names!!! I really like traditional names. I have heard some strange names where I work so Definately want one that a child can live and grow up with. I have a had a few fluttery feelings but not sure if it is the baby or my imagination. Sure I will feel him/her soon enough :)


----------



## JJay

:happydance: Hurray for feeling the baby Seity


----------



## PerpetualMama

up since 330 AM, and with my mind still racing over an hour later no hopes of falling back to sleep before my alarm goes off :dohh: In a major panic about who will watch the baby while I go to school and then while I do my clinicals. 2 eldest daughters, who I had been hoping would help, both told me this week that they're each moving to different states thousands of miles away come January. Add to this, this past Sunday a friend from church told me that her six week old granddaughter is in a coma at the hospital because the babysitters husband/boyfriend shook the hell out of her. IF she survives she will be blind and likely mentally impaired-possibly deaf, too. The baby's parents were friends with this couple for quite some time. My long standing babysitter-my grandmother- recently moved to Florida to live with my uncle because of dementia kicking in. I swore I wouldn't worry about this until after 12 weeks, an now at 15 weeks I'm overcome with a sense of dread. I am happy about this little one...I just don't now how on Earth I'm going to manage. Even if I quit school -which I've dedicated the past 4 years to getting straight A's in order to get into this program- I still would need to find flexible childcare and continue to put up with a major lack of work in the painting business. DH wants to buy a house while the market still sucks but I'll lose all financial aid if we do it before I'm out of school. Not to mention how "fun" it would be to pay a mortgage on one income AND have to pay for classes, books, and supplies. If I postpone school I also postpone his desire for a house and have to listen to him piss and moan about how he hates to live in this house. Yeah...it's no wonder sleep evades me...](*,)

As for names, my 3 eldest don't like the boy's name :(, DH won't agree on a girl's name, and I'm ok sharing with all you because we'll never likely run into each other with kids of the same name :haha:


----------



## Seity

:hugs: PM - I have days like that too. If my husband wasn't a SAHD, we'd be screwed. No family or friends to watch Gabriel and no way we'd be able to afford daycare for Gabriel, much less two children. My husband also hates this town and my house (bought before we ever dated), so he's always stressed and depressed and I get to listen to him moan about that. We'll have to move soon after this one is born because it's too small for a family of four and I just don't know what we're going to do about that yet. That's life for you. :coffee:


----------



## Darklady

PM... does your school have any (regulated) childcare options on-campus for students? You can't possibly be the only student at the school (or in your program) with this issue, right?


----------



## Lindylou

Pm- I'm panicking about childcare etc also. I don't know how long I can take for maternity leave because I have my own business but know I won't want to leave the baby. Then I have a helpful practice manager who sneered when I said I hope I can get 7 months off. She said I cannot believe you will be leaving a baby in care so early. Seriously what choice have I got!!! I would love to stay at home but I also need to work to provide ( if I did dh would need to work away and I want us to be a family). She hasn't got children but did desperately want them. I feel guilty already about it! Heaven help me. The mum guilt is starting already :(


----------



## Bumpity1

My husband has a job that's long hours and he travels a lot so I can't rely on him to be around to help. I would like to work but I know that all the child care juggling etc would be down to me so it makes sense for me to stay at home. I'm lucky I have a choice and admire you ladies that have to juggle work and child care. I have lots of friends that do this and grandparents can be a savior! I envy people whose parents want to help out! My Mum lives 2 hours away and works full time so i cant ask her and his parents are not interested. Lindy don't let any small minded person make you feel bad for your choices, this woman obviously doesnt have a clue. 

Have felt baby doing somersaults so very happy and spotting as stopped, yay!


----------



## Seity

Don't feel bad Lindy. I can't imagine staying home for 7 months. That seems like forever. 
Bumpity - That's great you don't have to worry about childcare. And :happydance: Yay for movement! 

I also envy those with family who'll help out. My husband has some aunts and uncles that live 5 hours away. They're the closest family to us. My parents live clear on the other side of the country, so they've only seen Gabriel once when he was 9 months old. We just can't afford to fly (and refuse to anyway until the TSA is disbanded).


----------



## Lindylou

Seity- do you keep in touch with family over the Internet? I know it's not the same but it helps. Dh's family are 4 hours away but luckily my mum is around the corner, although she works full time. I think it seems so hard not matter what when you are a mum. All any of us want to do is the best for our little ones be it at home or juggling work. My mum has told me know the worrying has started learn to live with it because it never ends now an gets tougher as kids grow. Think I will get slapping on anti wrinkle cream as well as anti Stretch mark oil and start looking out for grey hairs!!


----------



## Seity

My parents don't have the internet (yeah, I know, long story) I do try and call them from time to time, so they can at least hear him talk. I also send pictures in the mail on occasion. We skype with my husband's parents somewhat regularly. Plus, they are only an 18 hour drive away, so we've actually seen them quite a few times. Just got back from a trip down to visit them earlier this month.


----------



## Bumpity1

Wow Seity, 18 hours is still far away, but we live in a tiny country in comparison so just an hours drive is a long one to me, lol! 

Lindy, your mothers right you never stop worrying or trying to do the best for your kids. We moved house 20 months ago, leaving our house that we own empty and moved into rented 80 miles away just so we could get our eldest into the secondary school we wanted! Mad you may think but best move we have ever made, she's blossoming here. Dont think she realises what we have had to go through for her as parenting can be a thankless task, but im sure she will be grateful when shes older and understands. Oh and I never had a grey hair until I had my 4 yr old. My hair fell out after I had him and when it grew back it was grey! Am dreading what it will look like after this one :( thank god for hair dye :).


----------



## PerpetualMama

Darklady said:


> PM... does your school have any (regulated) childcare options on-campus for students? You can't possibly be the only student at the school (or in your program) with this issue, right?

There is child care at at least one campus, unfortunately it is not the one where ALL of my classes will be held. I go to a community college so they don't offer as much as the full fledged universities. Still, I like the price tag and this was never an issue for me before. I know for a fact I am not the only one with this issue because during orientation another girl was asking about unforseen mmedical issues. She is due 2 weeks after me if she didn't miscarry. She's worried about childcare during our clinicals. I am hoping to look into which facilities we'll be using for our clinicals in hopes that some of the hosptals offer employees childcare (fee based I'm sure) and that maybe they'll let me participate. Praying for this, because LO wuld be on site.


My Dad would never mind a little one for long, toddlers he would, but he's not a newborn kind of guy (plus he's an hour away) and he's my boss-still working and no plans for retirement. Surprisingly mom plans to retire in June so in the back of my mind I'm hoping she may help me out once a week. She's told me a couple months ago she's at a stage where newborns scare her (lol)-I was taking care of my Goddaughter who was not quite 4 months old at the time. This seems strange sice she's always helped with my little ones. Even I find newborn care exhausting and wonder how I'll manage. Hoping it's just because I'm pregnant and not because I've just gotten THAT old.
DH's parents are both deceased, but his brother is home on disability (40 minute drive away) so DH thinks he might be able to help. DH said I could take a year off school if they give me a leave, but I don't have enough money stashed to last an additional year out of work, and to take a year out of school just to go back to work seems kind of counter-productive...we'd still need a sitter. :dohh:


----------



## Lindylou

I cannot imagine an 18 hour drive to see family- like bumpity said ours is such a little country! 

Bumpity- I'm sure she will appreciate it when she is older, it will just be a while! Glad she is settled in and happy. It gives you peace of mind.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Bumpity1 said:


> Wow Seity, 18 hours is still far away, but we live in a tiny country in comparison so just an hours drive is a long one to me, lol!
> 
> Lindy, your mothers right you never stop worrying or trying to do the best for your kids. We moved house 20 months ago, leaving our house that we own empty and moved into rented 80 miles away just so we could get our eldest into the secondary school we wanted! Mad you may think but best move we have ever made, she's blossoming here. Dont think she realises what we have had to go through for her as parenting can be a thankless task, but im sure she will be grateful when shes older and understands. Oh and I never had a grey hair until I had my 4 yr old. My hair fell out after I had him and when it grew back it was grey! Am dreading what it will look like after this one :( thank god for hair dye :).

They don't always appreciate what you've done for them until they are adults and can look back and say "wow, I can't believe I took that for granted; they really put themselves out for me" 
Either that or they think it was owed to them and wasn't quite enough (My 21 yr old is going through the "you have failed me as a mom" stage. Nothing I do is right or what she would choose. My ways are so immature/ridiculous/old fashioned/insert negative emotion here. I feel I am her target for criticism lately, esp since getting pregnant...which was so irresponsible of me, btw :dohh:) She told me last night, after a day of heaving for me, "God forbid I am ever unfortunate enough to find myself pregnant. That won't last long" My previously pro-choice-but-not-my-choice daughter informed me that she would abort her child if it wasn't a convenient time for her. I was internally beside myself and crushed, and I cautioned her not to EVER tell me she was pregnant if she planned on aborting it. I'm actually still angry at her for even saying such a thing to me...mostly because she has told me I had choices I could have made that would have allowed me to continue on with my own plans without complication :(. News flash: I wanted ALL my babies whether they were planned or not, and regardless of the lousy timing of some of them. :nope:


----------



## Lulu

Hi ladies, sorry I've been MIA lately. My grandad who has dementia took a turn for the worse just over a week ago and sadly passed last Wednesday so it's been a bit full on with funeral arrangements last few days. It's sad that he's gone but he would have been 94 in 3 weeks so not a bad life and he was deteriorating so it's a relief really.

We've finally starting telling people which is a bit scary and a bit exciting at the same time. Makes it seem so real now. It was nice to be able to finally tell my dad as I had my scan the same day as my grandad (his dad) took ill and as yesterday was my dad's birthday so it was good to have some good news to focus on.

Although I think I was more nervous telling my boss today than telling my dad :dohh:


----------



## Seity

Hurray for telling people Lulu! 
Sorry to hear about your granddad. My OH's grandma passed away a few months before my son was born. I think she was 92/93? Anyway, a long life and her health had been slowly getting worse, so I understand how, while it was sad and she is missed, it's also just happened to be her time to move on.

16 week appointment for me tomorrow afternoon. Basically, just a big blood draw, but I'll be scheduling my 20 week scan appointment :happydance:!!


----------



## Lindylou

So sorry about your grandad lulu. Xx


----------



## Bumpity1

PerpetualMama said:


> Bumpity1 said:
> 
> 
> Wow Seity, 18 hours is still far away, but we live in a tiny country in comparison so just an hours drive is a long one to me, lol!
> 
> Lindy, your mothers right you never stop worrying or trying to do the best for your kids. We moved house 20 months ago, leaving our house that we own empty and moved into rented 80 miles away just so we could get our eldest into the secondary school we wanted! Mad you may think but best move we have ever made, she's blossoming here. Dont think she realises what we have had to go through for her as parenting can be a thankless task, but im sure she will be grateful when shes older and understands. Oh and I never had a grey hair until I had my 4 yr old. My hair fell out after I had him and when it grew back it was grey! Am dreading what it will look like after this one :( thank god for hair dye :).
> 
> They don't always appreciate what you've done for them until they are adults and can look back and say "wow, I can't believe I took that for granted; they really put themselves out for me"
> Either that or they think it was owed to them and wasn't quite enough (My 21 yr old is going through the "you have failed me as a mom" stage. Nothing I do is right or what she would choose. My ways are so immature/ridiculous/old fashioned/insert negative emotion here. I feel I am her target for criticism lately, esp since getting pregnant...which was so irresponsible of me, btw :dohh:) She told me last night, after a day of heaving for me, "God forbid I am ever unfortunate enough to find myself pregnant. That won't last long" My previously pro-choice-but-not-my-choice daughter informed me that she would abort her child if it wasn't a convenient time for her. I was internally beside myself and crushed, and I cautioned her not to EVER tell me she was pregnant if she planned on aborting it. I'm actually still angry at her for even saying such a thing to me...mostly because she has told me I had choices I could have made that would have allowed me to continue on with my own plans without complication :(. News flash: I wanted ALL my babies whether they were planned or not, and regardless of the lousy timing of some of them. :nope:Click to expand...

Hi Perpetual, it seems you have a lot on your mind right now. I think at 21 while technically an adult you still have sooooo much to learn about life. Your daughter will probably look back in afew years and think 'did I really say that to my mum?'. I remember thinking I knew it all at that age and had all the answers to everything but the reality is I knew nothing! Lol! Children are a blessing but will always turn your life upside down alittle no matter when you have them. You will get your child care sorted I'm sure. How many hours a week are you studying? Also, what are you studying? Think I missed this info if you have told us before.

Lulu, sorry to hear about your grandad, but it sounds like he had a good innings! My grans second husband (not my grandad) is in his 90's and has all his faculties. I have commented how lucky he is as dementia is cruel on everyone. So nice you can give family some happy news! 

Well I have suddenly got an appetite! Oh no! Seem to be eating a lot more and really don't want to get like a whale! I have developed a bit of a thing for sandwich spread (does anyone know what im talking about), I havent eaten it for years and grabbed some the other day as it suddenly seemed appealing! Have nearly finished the whole jar already! :)I still weigh less than I did before I got pregnant though due to the rotten MS. But have definatly put a few pounds back on. I keep getting insomnia too so just as well kids are still on summer hols and I dont have to leave house early. Oh the joys of pregnancy.....

Good luck for appointment today Seity, exciting to get 20 week scan date, yay! :) 

Long post, sorry for rabbiting on...........


----------



## PerpetualMama

Bumpity1 said:


> PerpetualMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumpity1 said:
> 
> 
> Wow Seity, 18 hours is still far away, but we live in a tiny country in comparison so just an hours drive is a long one to me, lol!
> 
> Lindy, your mothers right you never stop worrying or trying to do the best for your kids. We moved house 20 months ago, leaving our house that we own empty and moved into rented 80 miles away just so we could get our eldest into the secondary school we wanted! Mad you may think but best move we have ever made, she's blossoming here. Dont think she realises what we have had to go through for her as parenting can be a thankless task, but im sure she will be grateful when shes older and understands. Oh and I never had a grey hair until I had my 4 yr old. My hair fell out after I had him and when it grew back it was grey! Am dreading what it will look like after this one :( thank god for hair dye :).
> 
> They don't always appreciate what you've done for them until they are adults and can look back and say "wow, I can't believe I took that for granted; they really put themselves out for me"
> Either that or they think it was owed to them and wasn't quite enough (My 21 yr old is going through the "you have failed me as a mom" stage. Nothing I do is right or what she would choose. My ways are so immature/ridiculous/old fashioned/insert negative emotion here. I feel I am her target for criticism lately, esp since getting pregnant...which was so irresponsible of me, btw :dohh:) She told me last night, after a day of heaving for me, "God forbid I am ever unfortunate enough to find myself pregnant. That won't last long" My previously pro-choice-but-not-my-choice daughter informed me that she would abort her child if it wasn't a convenient time for her. I was internally beside myself and crushed, and I cautioned her not to EVER tell me she was pregnant if she planned on aborting it. I'm actually still angry at her for even saying such a thing to me...mostly because she has told me I had choices I could have made that would have allowed me to continue on with my own plans without complication :(. News flash: I wanted ALL my babies whether they were planned or not, and regardless of the lousy timing of some of them. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Perpetual, it seems you have a lot on your mind right now. I think at 21 while technically an adult you still have sooooo much to learn about life. Your daughter will probably look back in afew years and think 'did I really say that to my mum?'. I remember thinking I knew it all at that age and had all the answers to everything but the reality is I knew nothing! Lol! Children are a blessing but will always turn your life upside down alittle no matter when you have them. You will get your child care sorted I'm sure. How many hours a week are you studying? Also, what are you studying? Think I missed this info if you have told us before.
> 
> Lulu, sorry to hear about your grandad, but it sounds like he had a good innings! My grans second husband (not my grandad) is in his 90's and has all his faculties. I have commented how lucky he is as dementia is cruel on everyone. So nice you can give family some happy news!
> 
> Well I have suddenly got an appetite! Oh no! Seem to be eating a lot more and really don't want to get like a whale! I have developed a bit of a thing for sandwich spread (does anyone know what im talking about), I havent eaten it for years and grabbed some the other day as it suddenly seemed appealing! Have nearly finished the whole jar already! :)I still weigh less than I did before I got pregnant though due to the rotten MS. But have definatly put a few pounds back on. I keep getting insomnia too so just as well kids are still on summer hols and I dont have to leave house early. Oh the joys of pregnancy.....
> 
> Good luck for appointment today Seity, exciting to get 20 week scan date, yay! :)
> 
> Long post, sorry for rabbiting on...........Click to expand...

You're right. I look back on those years and shudder to think I behaved the way I did and said what I did. Thanks for reminding me it's just another stage. 
What is sandwhich spread? Flavor?
I have put on 7-8 lbs, am always hungry, but most food turns my stomach so I'm picky so I don't throw up.

I was accepted to the ultrasound program in May. I have been going to school part time for 4 years, and this was my second tme applying to the program-and they only accept 15 students once a year. My grades had to be perfect in order to stand a chance of getting accepted, and I had to take a special test which counted toward the tie breakers (I got 2 99's on the porton of the test they required). Next week I start classes 3 nights a week for 3 hours a night-until December 21. Then next semester January through May will be 2 classes, not 3, but still 3 nights a week for 3 hours...but one will be Ultrasonic Physics :dohh: what a chore! In May I will start my cinicals for a year, 32 hours a week during the day and one class at night. guess we'll see how that goes.

Lulu :cry: sorry about your grandfather. That is heartbreaking no matter the age-but always better to be able to look back and say they lived a good long life, esp if it has been mostly healthy. My grandmother (88) is getting dementia, but other than the forgetfulness and repeating herself she is still getting on ok. My aunt and uncle have her living with them so she gets good daily care. She's a feisty one! My other grandmother was almost 93 and she was up and about doing wonderfully until she got pneumonia. The day she died she was better and in rehabilitation and planning on coming home, so it was kind of a shock. Still, she had a god run!

Seity: Good luck this afternoon! I get to call to make my appt for y 20 week scan shortly :) I can't wait!


----------



## Bumpity1

Perpetual, wow you have obviously worked hard to get on the programme. It must be fascinating. I hope you work it out so you don't have to put it off. I think if you do manage to have a baby and finish your studies in the same year you will prove to your children that if you want something bad enough and you work hard you can achieve it, no matter what, and they can't knock you for that! 

Sandwich Spread is like a thick salad cream (do you have that in the U.S?), with tiny pieces of pickled vegetables in it. Sounds disgusting but it's really yummy. Can't get enough of it right now, at least I'm not putting it with ice cream....yet.....


----------



## PerpetualMama

Bumpity1 said:


> Perpetual, wow you have obviously worked hard to get on the programme. It must be fascinating. I hope you work it out so you don't have to put it off. I think if you do manage to have a baby and finish your studies in the same year you will prove to your children that if you want something bad enough and you work hard you can achieve it, no matter what, and they can't knock you for that!
> 
> Sandwich Spread is like a thick salad cream (do you have that in the U.S?), with tiny pieces of pickled vegetables in it. Sounds disgusting but it's really yummy. Can't get enough of it right now, at least I'm not putting it with ice cream....yet.....

You made me smile with tears in my eyes. You're right. I've got something to prove, and an example to set. Thanks so much for the uplifting message.

We have a spread that sounds like that, it's like a soft cream cheese consistency and has the little pickled vegetable bits in it. I have not had it in years, and not sure they even make it here. Makes we wnat to run to the market and check. Mmmm, sounds yummy...I just don't know what I'd put it on...maybe sliced cucumber (my body has a hard time dealing with grains so it'd have to go on vegetables, lol).

New Beginnings- the speciallty prenatal scan place- just called and I have my 20 week anomoly scan at 19 w + 2...September 23! 25 agonizingly long days awayyy! That's ok though, baby will be bigger and down below will be more defined, plus it's about at 19 weeks that they can check the heart for abnormalities. Then it'll be 20 some-odd weeks to wait to see the bun in person! (Later scans he or she will be too big to see the whole being, it's all fluid pocket checks etc)


----------



## Seity

Got my scan date, but it's not until Sept 28th. I'll be 20+6, so basically 21 weeks :cry: Ugh, I hate waiting!!
All's well at my appointment. Baby's heart rate at 155bpm same as it's always been. I'm apparently immune to being immune for rubella. With my son, I tested as having no immunity, so I was given a booster shot in the hospital right after the birth. I guess my body decided it wasn't interested in the booster, so this time my blood tested as 'little to no immunity' for rubella.
Oh and initial bloods taken at 12 weeks came back normal, as I expected, so not concerned about results from today's bloodwork.


----------



## Lindylou

Hi everybody. 

I can honestly say I have never tried sandwich spread. It always reminded me of baby food. I might have, it might set off a craving!!

Perpetual- my scan is the 20th so just before you. 

I had really two really bad pains the other night but then my stomach made the loudest noises ever ever. So relieved I heard the noises or I would be more worried than I am. My sensible head says- you idiot it was trapped bloody wind, but then I have that scary thought something was wrong!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Lindylou said:


> Hi everybody.
> 
> I can honestly say I have never tried sandwich spread. It always reminded me of baby food. I might have, it might set off a craving!!
> 
> Perpetual- my scan is the 20th so just before you.
> 
> I had really two really bad pains the other night but then my stomach made the loudest noises ever ever. So relieved I heard the noises or I would be more worried than I am. My sensible head says- you idiot it was trapped bloody wind, but then I have that scary thought something was wrong!

I had a really bad sharp, stabbing pain in my lower left groin area. It started in the middle of the night Sunday and lasted all day yesterday. Wasn't bothering me at the doctors (of course), so failed to question her on it. It's gone today, so I have to think it was round ligament pain or growing/stretching pains. It's tough being so paranoid even in the second trimester :/


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi all, I think I am suffering from round ligament pain. I get sharp pains even if I turn over in bed. It's been like this since conception. I never had it with my other pregnancies, I joke with DH that my bodies just had enough this time, I'm getting too old! 

My 20 week scan is the 27th Sep, dead on 20 weeks. Will be good to get this out the way, I'm sure everything will be fine. Once I'm past this I focus on getting everything ready, which is the exciting part! 

I am cheating a bit and have my gender scan on Sat morning, only 3 more sleeps! Yay! We are doing it early so we can take all the kids and can find out together. Our hospital apparently doesnt like to tell you the sex, really! The girls want a girl, so they can dress her up and pass all their stuff onto her, and my son doesn't want anything! Oh dear! They give us a brief 4d free view. Have checked online to see what a 16 week fetus looks like as dont want to scare the kids, but they look fine. Am soooooooooooooo excited...........

Perpetual, I'm glad I made you smile :)
Congrats Seity on a good appointment:)


----------



## Loompylooloo

Hello ladies! Sorry I haven't been around but we have been on holiday for ten days in France. We had a great time but I am glad to be back in my own comfy bed! 
Welcome to WhoopC and PerpetualMama I think you are an inspiration with all your studies. Keep going and something will sort itself out for childcare. 
Bumpity how is your MS? Mine is still hanging around and I have good days and bad days. Yesterday was really bad as we came home from holiday and I had to get up quickly and that never does me Any favours! Still being sick now and again but trying to avoid meds as much as poss. Took codeine phosphate the other day which the dr gave me as I kept having really upset tummy. I was high as a kite.....really awful. Not having experimented with substances it was a bit of a shock to me! Don't fancy repeating that one but was in such pain I had to take something!
I have been feeling movement since 16 weeks and am 17w 6d now. Little kicks, especially after food. Think I have a greedy little one here! I have my 20 week scan on 20 September too and am quite nervous as my dd who is 5 has congenital heart disease which was missed at the 20 week scan and was oly picked up when he was 7 weeks old by our GP. She saved his life as the following day he became so poorly he nearly didn't make it! I am hoping for a referral for a special scan for reassurance.
My bump is huge! Will post pic soon!
I love hearing all your names. We are undecided so need to keep thinking.
Glad all is well with you all! 
Keep smiling!
C


----------



## Lindylou

I try and think the twinges are stretches and ligaments. I try and push negative thoughts out of my head. Feel so tired today. Xx


----------



## JJay

Hi everyone, so exciting all our 20 week scans are coming up - the time is flying! Ours is 3rd if October so I'll be 21+3. We're going to resist the temptation to find out boy or girl so I'll be extra excited to see what everyone else is getting! 2 sleeps now Bumpity :) 

I'm getting lots of round ligament pains too, I've had a cough over the past week and a few times it's really hurt when I've coughed! I also seem to be getting really painful trapped wind (didn't have this last time) but its quite bad and almost feels like a mild contraction.


----------



## Seity

You're braver than I, JJay. I'm dying to know the gender already.
I've been having horrid trapped wind this pregnancy. I woke up and my whole lower belly was in agony from it. Took a gas-x and was burping nonstop for 4 hours at which point I finally took a second one and that helped me feel a lot better.
I've been having gas so bad it presses on my diaphragm and causes me to dry heave until I get the burp out. It's awful.


----------



## Lindylou

Glad I'm not the only one getting those pains- but wouldn't wish them on you- it is reassuring though if that makes sense??

My dh has now come around to not finding what gender the bump is. I dont want to know but then look at my scan and think is that a nub?? Is that fact I have no sickness boy/girl?? I'm guessing and guessing but don't want to know :D


----------



## PerpetualMama

I'm anxious to know :) - three weeks and 2 days to go! Having a hard time bending over comfortably and also sleeping, feel like I have a rock in my lower abdomen so I feel like a frog with my legs out to the side :haha: can't sit "like a lady" anymore!
Yesterday was the first day I felt almost like my old self. Except for the heaving in the morning, and the need to eat every 90 minutes, I was not nauseous! It felt wonderful! Today was a repeat of yesterday, except I didn't get the heaving feeling when my stomach started to get empty. 
My 2 eldest daughters were both supposed to move in January- over a thousand miles away each- ad today both told me they're staying here a little longer. DD (20) asked to come in the delivery room with me again (which made me cry with reief) and said she'd stay til after the baby arrives, and DD(22) will stay until May when she graduates with a double bachelor's degree. Feeling pretty good today despite only getting 4 hours sleep last night :dohh:


----------



## Lindylou

Perpetual- that is lovely of your daughters! See, even though they don't understand it yet, it is obvious you have done a great job because they are thinking of you and wanting to look after their mum. Your younger daughter may end up wanting to be a midwife!!


----------



## Seity

That's great news PM. It sounds like you've got some good kids.


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi Perpetual, I'm sooo happy your girls are staying a little longer. I wish my girls were a little older so they could see this one being born. I think they would be scared. My 10yr old has just done sex education at school. She had to watch a video of a baby being born. The first thing she said when I picked her up was 'I have just had THE WORST day of my life, I feel traumatised', then she burst out laughing! I laughed soooo much! 

Loompy, I am feeling a lot better thanks, although like you I still have my moments. What is weird is that I feel ill after eating, not just nauseas but like I'm getting the flu or something. I get a headache and dizzy and just feel unwell, it's bizarre :( it lasts for an hour or two. Am going to mention it to my midwife on Tues when i see her. I'm glad your feeling abit better and hopefully it will pass altogether soon. Im sure everything will be fine at your scan but i understand why your nervous. How is your DS now? Is he the little guy in your avatar pic? He's gorgeous if he is, and he looks the picture of health! 

One more sleep to go then I'll know if I'm team pink or blue! Will let you know tomorrow ladies, have a good day x


----------



## Loompylooloo

Bumpity1 said:


> Hi Perpetual, I'm sooo happy your girls are staying a little longer. I wish my girls were a little older so they could see this one being born. I think they would be scared. My 10yr old has just done sex education at school. She had to watch a video of a baby being born. The first thing she said when I picked her up was 'I have just had THE WORST day of my life, I feel traumatised', then she burst out laughing! I laughed soooo much!
> 
> Loompy, I am feeling a lot better thanks, although like you I still have my moments. What is weird is that I feel ill after eating, not just nauseas but like I'm getting the flu or something. I get a headache and dizzy and just feel unwell, it's bizarre :( it lasts for an hour or two. Am going to mention it to my midwife on Tues when i see her. I'm glad your feeling abit better and hopefully it will pass altogether soon. Im sure everything will be fine at your scan but i understand why your nervous. How is your DS now? Is he the little guy in your avatar pic? He's gorgeous if he is, and he looks the picture of health!
> 
> One more sleep to go then I'll know if I'm team pink or blue! Will let you know tomorrow ladies, have a good day x

Bumpity - yes, he is the little one in my pic! He is the biggest and the toughest of the 3 monsters. He had 8 hours of open heart surgery at 8 weeks old but is doing so well now that he only has to go back to Gt Ormond St Hospital once a year for a check up. Fingers crossed he stays that way! Hope the MW can shed some light on your flu like symptoms. Will be interested to hear what she says! My beasties will be in Cove, Hampshire tomorrow with the in-laws. Are you far from there?
Hope everyone else is ok.
C


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck tomorrow bumPity! Xxx


----------



## PerpetualMama

Lindylou said:


> Perpetual- that is lovely of your daughters! See, even though they don't understand it yet, it is obvious you have done a great job because they are thinking of you and wanting to look after their mum. Your younger daughter may end up wanting to be a midwife!!

Both girls came in with DS (5). One was 14 and the other 16. I thought it was great to have them there with DH. DD (20) really wants to be there again. I think she is forming a strong attachment to this little one because she would be about 36 1/2 weeks pregnant right now if she had not had a mmc in February. The closer we get to her due date the more attention she's paying to my bump. I know sept 25 will be agony for her :cry:. That would be cool if she wanted to be a midwife...it would mean she had found some direction. 
DD (22) is much less enthused about little one. I'm not sure she'll want to come in or not- heck, the way she talks to me about the baby, I'm not sure I want her there :nope:. I don't need a lecture about how I got myself intot his situation while I'm in hard labor.
DD (14) might want to come though, yet I think she may not be emotionally capable of handling me being in such a state. DH isn't crazy about any of them coming in, but I'll push for at least DD(20).

Bumpity- one more sleep!! :happydance::happydance: I'm so excited for you! Hope LO cooperates!


----------



## Lulu

Hi ladies, thanks for all your kind words about my grandad, it's been a long, long week what with the funeral, telling my work about pregnancy (was more stressful than telling family!) then Euan started nursery school on Thursday so not only have we been physically driving around half of central Scotland this week it's been an emotionally exhausting week too! And I've had sciatica this week too, so lots of pain and not a great deal of sleep but it's worn off now thankfully.

Today I'm shattered, was asleep before 11pm last night, woke up at 6.30am and I've already had 2 naps this morning :dohh: Fortunately DH & DS are off out for a little while so I can put my feet up and catch up with CSI:Miami :lol:


----------



## JJay

:hugs: Lulu

Bumpity, how did your scan go? I'm looking forward to finding out pink or blue!


----------



## Lindylou

Are you ok bumpity? Xx


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi Ladies, sorry for not posting sooner, it has been a couple of very busy days (were moving!). 

Scan was fantastic and am pleased to announce we are having a boy!:happydance: It was very obviously a boy :). We saw him in 4d and although tiny and admittedly a bit alien like, lol, he is already gorgeous! Can't believe I'm going to have 2 young boys and if he's like my DS I am going to have my hands full, am slightly scared, lol! 

Was told part of my placenta is on my cervix, not told to what degree but she did say it would explain my bleeding. She said they will discuss it at my hospital during my 20 week scan. Am feeling slightly nervous but hopefully it will move.

The best part of doing the scan was seeing my DS reaction. He was fascinated and didn't take his eyes off the screen. He was asking questions and became quite protective of me, rubbing my belly and kissing me! He wasn't interested before but now he talks about him, am soooooo happy:cloud9:

Hope you ladies are all well xx


----------



## Seity

Aww, that all sounds fantastic Bumpity1. I also think you're the first to find out the gender! Congrats on another boy!!


----------



## Lindylou

Congrats bumpity! So lovely your ds reaction. Many many congratulations.


----------



## Bumpity1

Loompylooloo said:


> Bumpity1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Perpetual, I'm sooo happy your girls are staying a little longer. I wish my girls were a little older so they could see this one being born. I think they would be scared. My 10yr old has just done sex education at school. She had to watch a video of a baby being born. The first thing she said when I picked her up was 'I have just had THE WORST day of my life, I feel traumatised', then she burst out laughing! I laughed soooo much!
> 
> Loompy, I am feeling a lot better thanks, although like you I still have my moments. What is weird is that I feel ill after eating, not just nauseas but like I'm getting the flu or something. I get a headache and dizzy and just feel unwell, it's bizarre :( it lasts for an hour or two. Am going to mention it to my midwife on Tues when i see her. I'm glad your feeling abit better and hopefully it will pass altogether soon. Im sure everything will be fine at your scan but i understand why your nervous. How is your DS now? Is he the little guy in your avatar pic? He's gorgeous if he is, and he looks the picture of health!
> 
> One more sleep to go then I'll know if I'm team pink or blue! Will let you know tomorrow ladies, have a good day x
> 
> Bumpity - yes, he is the little one in my pic! He is the biggest and the toughest of the 3 monsters. He had 8 hours of open heart surgery at 8 weeks old but is doing so well now that he only has to go back to Gt Ormond St Hospital once a year for a check up. Fingers crossed he stays that way! Hope the MW can shed some light on your flu like symptoms. Will be interested to hear what she says! My beasties will be in Cove, Hampshire tomorrow with the in-laws. Are you far from there?
> Hope everyone else is ok.
> CClick to expand...

That must have been a scary experience. GOSH are the best though aren't they, he couldn't be in better hands. Im happy to hear he's doing so well. I live a few miles outside Winchester so I think not that near. How have you been feeling?


----------



## shancherie

Yay, Bumpity! A boy!

Sorry I've been away, but I was assigned two more weeks of bed rest now that the bleeding has finally stopped. I went in Friday for my 16 week visit and the heartbeat was great - and the bleeding had already stopped by then, so I'm hopeful all will be well!

I haven't felt any moving, yet - but I think it will happen soon. I hate that I missed the sharing of names! I can share mine, but it just feels a bit out of context at this point. :blush:

For a girl, we've picked Noelle Violet. Noelle because we like it, and Violet because that was my Gramma's name. 

For a boy, that's a tough one! Wayne for a middle name because that's my dad's middle name. First name... Clinton for DH's great uncle? Levi or David just because we like them? There are a few other possibilities on the boy name list, but we've decided to put the choosing on hold until we find out if it is a boy or girl. 

PM: I must say, I LOVE the name Wyatt - but hubby-dear isn't a fan and won't let me put it on the short list. I also love my baby brother's name, Joel - but hubby won't hear that one, either. Luckily, there are quite a few that we both like. :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi Shancherie, I was wondering how you were. So glad to hear the bleeding has stopped. I'm sure you will feel movement soon. I love the name Violet, it is an old fashioned name which I love. The older names are becoming more and more popular here in the U.K. If I was having a girl I would have a long list of names but think I am going to struggle with boys names. My DS wasn't named for 6 weeks after he was born because we couldn't choose. I let my DH have his way in the end and we gave him my choice as a middle name. Wish I had kept it now as could have used it for this one, oh well! 

Had my 16 week midwife appointment yesterday. Very uneventful but she did say to not worry about what the sonographer said about my placenta and to wait and see what they say at my 20 week scan. If I hadn't had any bleeding I wouldn't be worried at all as most do move, but if I'm bleeding already this early and it doesn't move I know thing can get complicated. She also said it was a posterior placenta which are less likely to move and they also need to be further away from the exit than an anterior one ( I really should stay away from google!). Anyway unless I start bleeding again I'm going to try a not worry and wait and see what they say at 20 weeks.

Hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## PerpetualMama

Bumpity1 said:


> Hi Shancherie, I was wondering how you were. So glad to hear the bleeding has stopped. I'm sure you will feel movement soon. I love the name Violet, it is an old fashioned name which I love. The older names are becoming more and more popular here in the U.K. If I was having a girl I would have a long list of names but think I am going to struggle with boys names. My DS wasn't named for 6 weeks after he was born because we couldn't choose. I let my DH have his way in the end and we gave him my choice as a middle name. Wish I had kept it now as could have used it for this one, oh well!
> 
> Had my 16 week midwife appointment yesterday. Very uneventful but she did say to not worry about what the sonographer said about my placenta and to wait and see what they say at my 20 week scan. If I hadn't had any bleeding I wouldn't be worried at all as most do move, but if I'm bleeding already this early and it doesn't move I know thing can get complicated. She also said it was a posterior placenta which are less likely to move and they also need to be further away from the exit than an anterior one ( I really should stay away from google!). Anyway unless I start bleeding again I'm going to try a not worry and wait and see what they say at 20 weeks.
> 
> Hope you all have a good day xx

my daughter's friend (mum to my Goddaughter) had a low lying placenta that nearly covered her cervix but fortunately it moved up, and Raegan was born last February. I hope all turns out fine for you as well! :hugs:

Congrats on team Blue!!


----------



## Seity

Hey shancherie,
Nice to see you around. It's never too late to share name options. That one of the funnest parts about being pregnant.


----------



## Lindylou

Shancerie- great to see you back. Glad you are both doing well zxx

Who else is finding out team blue or pink? I'm staying yellow!


----------



## Seity

I'm finding out! My appointment is the 28th. I can hardly wait.


----------



## Lindylou

Oooo seity!! Not long. Any preference?


----------



## Seity

Seems like forever away to me :haha: I think it's a girl, but that's not a preference. I'm fine with either. I think it would take me a day or so of mental adjustment if it turns out my intuition is wrong though.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Lindylou said:


> Shancerie- great to see you back. Glad you are both doing well zxx
> 
> Who else is finding out team blue or pink? I'm staying yellow!

We're finding out (hopefully LO cooperates, or all this hype will be a let down)! 16 more days to go! Saturday Sept 22 :happydance:


----------



## Lindylou

Seity- what makes you think girls? 

Perpetual- any gut feeling what you are having?


----------



## Seity

Just a gut feeling really. Had a dream early on that it was a girl. Bump is carrying up high, compared to down low with my son. With my son I craved sugar and protein and with this one it's carbs and not so much sugar. I had a really strong + BFP at only 11 dpo and I read that with girls it's common to have higher hcg levels early on. I know that any of that could be true and it could be a boy, but the gut feeling of girl just won't quit.


----------



## shancherie

Almost everyone around me is saying girl, but I have no idea. Our next ultrasoud isn't until the 28th - our 20 week. We should be able to tell at that visit. Our last ultrasound was in the 15th week, and the tech said he thought it was a girl, then he said, "Wait, no... maybe." So, there's a pretty good chance I'm having a Pink! However, I won't know for a few more weeks. I hate waiting!!!


----------



## Seity

My son has insisted it's a girl this whole time too. Keeps talking about how he has a sister.
shancherie - our 20 week scans are the same day!


----------



## Bumpity1

Everyone is absolutely shocked I'm having a boy. Everyone keeps saying that they were sure it would be a girl. I had girl feelings, but I should have known as I have been extremely sick and suffering from headaches, exactly the same as my DS pregnancy and very different from my 2 girl pregnancies. 

Got my first big kick yesterday, gave me abit of a shock! I didn't expect it so early and I think it was a fluke! Felt it from the outside. Forgot what an amazing feeling it is :)


----------



## Lulu

Bumpity that's great :) I can't wait to feel proper kicks. I think I felt some movement during the night last night but I'm have just been dreaming :lol:

I'm definitely staying team yellow - our hospital won't tell you even if you ask as apparently they were sued a few years ago for getting it wrong :nope: But there is very little left to be surprised about in life so I'm going to wait til baby arrives to find out, but I do excited about hearing what everyone else is having :)


----------



## Seity

That sucks about them being sued Lulu. People can be such asses!

Since I felt that first movement 2+ weeks ago, I've felt the baby at least once every day since. For the past week, I've been able to see and feel the baby from the outside as well, except for some of the smaller movements. Of course the baby never cooperates when my husband is around (or paying attention). :haha:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Lindylou said:


> Seity- what makes you think girls?
> 
> Perpetual- any gut feeling what you are having?

I'm thinking girl, mainly because I have felt so awful-and my skin and hair are sucked dry of moisture- and didn't feel nearly as badly with DS(5). I almost have myself convinced...to the point i'm thinking of baby as Anneliese already. I guess that's foolish, since it could go either way :haha:
2 weeks 1 day and we find out :)


----------



## shancherie

I find out on Friday whether I can come off bed rest - I am SO looking forward to moving around a little! And then, two short weeks later, I find out gender! I'll be halfway through my pregnancy already! :happydance:


----------



## Seity

I hope you can come off bed rest. That would drive me mad.


----------



## shancherie

I think I am going a bit crazy. I am actually looking forward to going back to work and doing my chores (I really miss shopping!)


----------



## Lulu

Oh Shancherie I really hope you're allowed off bed rest, how long have you been resting again, I can't remember? If I'm ill, I get bored & frustrated after a couple of hours. It's a different thing than choosing to lie in bed & chill out :hugs:

Then nearly 20 weeks, that's exciting too :)


----------



## Bumpity1

Shancherie, However much we might like the idea of a rest when you can't do anything it must be a nightmare! How have you kept yourself from getting bored? I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you for Friday, lol! I have just noticed we are due the same day :) 

Was bleeding again yesterday and passed a clot :(. Saw the on call midwife and baby seems fine but am feeling anxious. Mentioned what the sonographer said about my placenta at the private scan and she phoned the Day Assessment Unit to see what they thought. Unless I'm bleeding really heavily they aren't interested in seeing me as it hasnt been diagnosed by them, they will see what the situation is at my 20 week scan. That's only 2 weeks away, but we are moving on Fri and I am so busy trying to pack but my DH won't let me lift or carry, so I feel useless! He keeps telling me to rest and take it easy which is sweet but frustrating when there is so much to do. Don't want to put baby at risk though, just wish I knew if the bleeding was definitely coming from a low placenta or not so I could have some guidelines of what I can or can't do.

Maybe MIA for a few days now as focusing on the move. Hope everyone keeps well x


----------



## Seity

I'm very blessed to have had two easy, complication free pregnancies. I can't imagine the stress and worry that you ladies go through.
I hope you get some answers Bumpity. :hugs:


----------



## shancherie

How long on bed rest? Hmmm... On July 26th I had heavy bleeding and went to the ER - subchorionic hematoma. The next day one of the docs (they are a cooperative) said everything was fine since I stopped bleeding and could go back to normal. One week later (or maybe it was 2?) I started bleeding again - not bright red, but heavy. Saw another doc who said bed rest until I stopped bleeding - that took two weeks. Around that time I went in for a checkup and yet another doc said to stay on bed rest for two weeks after the bleeding stopped. There may be some extra days here and there - but it sure feels like I have been on the couch since July!!!

How do I keep from losing my mind, entirely? I crochet and have nearly finished a super-cute baby blanket, and I also started to learn how to do needlework. My boss is letting me work from home; which is the real life-saver! That's eight hours a day at least my mind is occupied. I have gained more weight than I am supposed to, but I am always STARVING and can't walk, bike, hike, run or swim it off. There is also the sad fact that I am craving potatoes and anything with cheese sauce - many, many calories!

We're supposed to be getting ready for the winter - finding folks who need wood removed from their yards and bringing it home to chop and stack - I can't help at all! The house is dusty and my husband is trying desperately hard to keep up with both our chores and everything else. He's been a real trooper! His mom brings us dinner once a week, too. Luckily, some folks from church came by the other day and helped chop and stack all the wood we had stored in back - that was awesome! 

So, while it has been hard, having folks rally around and help out has been wonderful and makes it really hard to complain.


----------



## PerpetualMama

shancherie said:


> How long on bed rest? Hmmm... On July 26th I had heavy bleeding and went to the ER - subchorionic hematoma. The next day one of the docs (they are a cooperative) said everything was fine since I stopped bleeding and could go back to normal. One week later (or maybe it was 2?) I started bleeding again - not bright red, but heavy. Saw another doc who said bed rest until I stopped bleeding - that took two weeks. Around that time I went in for a checkup and yet another doc said to stay on bed rest for two weeks after the bleeding stopped. There may be some extra days here and there - but it sure feels like I have been on the couch since July!!!
> 
> How do I keep from losing my mind, entirely? I crochet and have nearly finished a super-cute baby blanket, and I also started to learn how to do needlework. My boss is letting me work from home; which is the real life-saver! That's eight hours a day at least my mind is occupied. I have gained more weight than I am supposed to, but I am always STARVING and can't walk, bike, hike, run or swim it off. There is also the sad fact that I am craving potatoes and anything with cheese sauce - many, many calories!
> 
> We're supposed to be getting ready for the winter - finding folks who need wood removed from their yards and bringing it home to chop and stack - I can't help at all! The house is dusty and my husband is trying desperately hard to keep up with both our chores and everything else. He's been a real trooper! His mom brings us dinner once a week, too. Luckily, some folks from church came by the other day and helped chop and stack all the wood we had stored in back - that was awesome!
> 
> So, while it has been hard, having folks rally around and help out has been wonderful and makes it really hard to complain.

that must be so frustrating, but what an oportunity to see your friends and family step up and chip in! My house would be in shambles since DH and kids would not be so kind as to step up, I'm certain. I sure hope all is well for you at your visit, and that you're released to regular duty! 

Bumpity: How scary! I'll keep you in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

Hi ladies. Sorry been missing- spent a bit of time travelling around Scotland. Feel so fat and bloated from eating not my normal diet. Hoping the excess weight will come off even though pregnant- got 20 week scan Thursday and don't want the scales to groan. X
Hope you are all well.


----------



## Seity

Sounds like fun Lindy. Good luck with your scan on Thursday.
I've been eating like a pig, but I don't think the scales have budged this week. Not for lack of trying on my part. I think I ate half a bag of Doritos the other day and that was after dinner.


----------



## Lindylou

Oh I put on weight just by looking at food!


----------



## PerpetualMama

I'm the bottomless pit this morning. Can't seem to satisfy the gnawing hunger :shrug:


----------



## Lindylou

I get days like that perpetual- eat and feel full for all of half an hour!


----------



## Loompylooloo

Hey ladies
Bumpity....are you ok. Hope bleeding has stopped. Take it as easy as you can! 
I had a fetal cardiac scan on Friday and all is ok. They were really thorough and looked at everything and all seemed good. The sonographer and midwife were asking all sorts of questions about what sexes we had already and who was easiest and asked if we wanted to know the sex. DH said yes and I said no. At the end of the scan the sonographer said...you have made a good choice of sex. No idea what his cryptic message meant!
Got 20 week scan this Friday so looking forward to that. Other than that, am being sick much much less but am so tired. Had a long hard week as we have builders in and I had to empty my entire kitchen for a new one in 4 days and it exhausted me....all done now thanks goodness.
Keep smiling ladies!
C


----------



## Lindylou

Ha ha I bet you are going over and over what the sonogrpher said know wondering :) Glad it all went well. X


----------



## PerpetualMama

I'd be wondering what she meant too! My assumption is a gender to even out what you aleady hae...but that's just how I'd have taken it. 
Our scan is in 5 days!!:happydance:


----------



## Seity

Not long now PM!! Still 11 days for me. The waiting is torture, but my friend finds out tomorrow, so that's cool.
I always heard boys were easier than girls, so if that was true for you loompy than I'd guess it might mean it was a boy, but evening out the numbers would be my other guess as to what it meant.


----------



## Lindylou

My scan is Thursday. Just hoping all is ok! Can't believe we are all Racin to 20 weeks!


----------



## Seity

Good luck for Thursday.
We'll be finding out a couple genders this week! :happydance:


----------



## shancherie

I haven't been on since Friday because that was the day of our checkup and the day I was supposed to come off bed rest. However, they did not find a heartbeat and confirmed by ultrasound that we lost the baby. I spent 27 hours Saturday and Sunday in labor and delivered Noelle Violet around noon on Sunday. :cry:

Good Luck to you all - I'll keep you and your little ones in my prayers!


----------



## Loompylooloo

Shancherie, I am so devastated to hear your news. I am sending you and your family all my love. Noelle Violet is a beautiful name.


----------



## Lindylou

Shancerie- I am so so sorry. Devastated for you. It s so heartbreaking. Such a beautiful name. Sending you love ad prayers. Xxx


----------



## Seity

I'm so sorry shancherie. I can only imagine the pain of losing a baby. Noelle was loved and I'm sure will be missed by all of you.
:hugs:


----------



## rossi46

I'm due mid Feb - age 35. Had first baby at 34. Both planned.


----------



## Seity

rossi46 said:


> I'm due mid Feb - age 35. Had first baby at 34. Both planned.

Congrats and welcome! Would you like your due date added to the first post?
We're all approaching the 20 week scan. Do you plan to find out the gender?


----------



## Bumpity1

Have no internet yet at new house and trying to post via I phone and it keeps crashing, aaaahhhhhhhh!!!!!!! Third time trying to post!!! 

quickly sending big love, hugs etc to Shancherie. My thoughts are with you x
Devastating news :cry:

Will try to post more later x


----------



## rossi46

Seity said:


> rossi46 said:
> 
> 
> I'm due mid Feb - age 35. Had first baby at 34. Both planned.
> 
> Congrats and welcome! Would you like your due date added to the first post?
> We're all approaching the 20 week scan. Do you plan to find out the gender?Click to expand...

Yes please, due date 16th Feb.
I have my scan a week Friday and will probably find out so I know whether to put the baby clothes up in the loft or keep them down.


----------



## PerpetualMama

shancherie said:


> I haven't been on since Friday because that was the day of our checkup and the day I was supposed to come off bed rest. However, they did not find a heartbeat and confirmed by ultrasound that we lost the baby. I spent 27 hours Saturday and Sunday in labor and delivered Noelle Violet around noon on Sunday. :cry:
> 
> Good Luck to you all - I'll keep you and your little ones in my prayers!

Sancherie: I write this through the tears, my heart is absolutely breaking for you and your family. :cry: I will keep you all in my prayers and may God hold your little one fast in his arms :hugs: :cry:


----------



## PerpetualMama

rossi46 said:


> Seity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rossi46 said:
> 
> 
> I'm due mid Feb - age 35. Had first baby at 34. Both planned.
> 
> Congrats and welcome! Would you like your due date added to the first post?
> We're all approaching the 20 week scan. Do you plan to find out the gender?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes please, due date 16th Feb.
> I have my scan a week Friday and will probably find out so I know whether to put the baby clothes up in the loft or keep them down.Click to expand...

Welcome Rossi! Do you have a son or daughter at home?


----------



## Lindylou

Hi Rossi. Hope you are doing ok. 

Hi to everybody else. 
Such sad news from shancerie. I have been thinking of her all day. So
so tragic.


----------



## Lulu

shancherie said:


> I haven't been on since Friday because that was the day of our checkup and the day I was supposed to come off bed rest. However, they did not find a heartbeat and confirmed by ultrasound that we lost the baby. I spent 27 hours Saturday and Sunday in labor and delivered Noelle Violet around noon on Sunday. :cry:
> 
> Good Luck to you all - I'll keep you and your little ones in my prayers!

Shanchere, I'm so sorry :cry: Noelle is such a lovely name. I can only imagine what you and your family are going through just now, my thoughts are with you :hugs:


----------



## Lulu

rossi46 said:


> I'm due mid Feb - age 35. Had first baby at 34. Both planned.

Welcome Rossi, how are you feeling? What will be the age difference between your babies?


----------



## Seity

rossi - I also have my scan on the 28th. So close, yet so far away.


----------



## 3sisters

Hi Everyone,

So sorry to hear of that loss. Heartbreaking...

I am due February 11, 2013. This is number 4 and I have three girls ages 19,15,10. This will be my first boy. I had CVS and all is well so far. All test have been great. But like any older mom I get kind of worried every once in a while. 

I just started feeling movement and after I eat throughout the day i look so pregnant. Not so bad in the morning. lol. So far I have gained 3 pounds and am trying to not become a blimp as i started out heavier this time. Is anyone also going through this.


----------



## Bumpity1

Good luck Lindy for tomorrow. Let us know how you get on.

Loompy, I'm well thanks. We moved at the weekend so am living in devastation too if that's any consolation, lol! How are you feeling? Is the sickness wearing off yet?

Welcome to the new ladies! 

Am 19 weeks tomorrow and suddenly look very pregnant. Don't want to weigh myself for fear of what I might see :(!!!!!


----------



## Seity

Congrats on a boy 3sisters and welcome!


----------



## 3sisters

Hi PM,

I too am in school for nursing. Taking Pharmacology right now and will reapply to program in January for next fall right before baby. I totally know what you mean about the grades. Actually I got a "B" in Pharmacology about 2 years ago and did get into the program but declined due to terminal illness in my dad. No the right timing but now I have to reapply and it is very competitive. Where I am it's really high scores and prefect gpa. So I opted to take Pharmacology again for the A. Still wondering if I get in will I be able to do with a 8 month old baby. Luckily, i don't have to work right now and was an interior designer/ teacher. Wishing you well with school. I know what you mean.


----------



## rossi46

Lulu said:


> rossi46 said:
> 
> 
> I'm due mid Feb - age 35. Had first baby at 34. Both planned.
> 
> Welcome Rossi, how are you feeling? What will be the age difference between your babies?Click to expand...

They will be 15 months apart. I'm feeling ok, bit tired. Thankfully little one has been sleeping through the night now for the past month, that was a killer at the beginning of the pregnancy when he wasn't.


----------



## Seity

My LO didn't sleep the night until he was 2 years, 5months old. (He's 2.5 now) That first year was especially brutal. I was so sleep deprived and just wanted to return my defective baby. The lack of sleep is the thing I dread most about when this one is born. I'm not sure I can survive that again.


----------



## Lindylou

Had scan today. All went fine, no problems. Bump co operated for all the measurements but not for a pic for us!! So relieved!!'


----------



## Seity

Hurray for everything being good during your scan. I have no idea how anyone can stand being on team yellow though :rofl:


----------



## Lindylou

I want to know in one way but then the thought of dh telling me we have a son or daughter is what I want I think. Although I will probably be drugged up and not remember :)


----------



## Seity

Lindylou said:


> I want to know in one way but then the thought of dh telling me we have a son or daughter is what I want I think. Although I will probably be drugged up and not remember :)

See, then I'd just have the tech tell my husband and he could relay it to me seconds later :haha: I'm the person who doesn't wait to give or open Christmas presents either, so I'm not exactly patient when it comes to this sort of thing. :haha:


----------



## Lindylou

Ha ha I usually "guess" what presents are because I snoop around and pick up on stuff. Don't have a clue with this surprise though!


----------



## PerpetualMama

3sisters said:


> Hi PM,
> 
> I too am in school for nursing. Taking Pharmacology right now and will reapply to program in January for next fall right before baby. I totally know what you mean about the grades. Actually I got a "B" in Pharmacology about 2 years ago and did get into the program but declined due to terminal illness in my dad. No the right timing but now I have to reapply and it is very competitive. Where I am it's really high scores and prefect gpa. So I opted to take Pharmacology again for the A. Still wondering if I get in will I be able to do with a 8 month old baby. Luckily, i don't have to work right now and was an interior designer/ teacher. Wishing you well with school. I know what you mean.

Yeah, we needed a 4.0 to get in (perfect score) and I worked so hard for the past 4 years. I am going to keep plugging away though!!

Scan Saturday afternoon!! less than 44 hours to go!


----------



## 3sisters

Now that I am older I have noticed alot of my ideals on parent/ child raising have changed. Particularily the part about co-sleeping and birth plans. After having a rough time of no sleep for months after number two. When three came along she slept with me. Sometimes in the carseat while I on the couch. She absolutely hated the crib or anything that would allow her to spread out. Sleeping with me and nursing worked the best and was the only way I could get any sleep and that would allow me to operate a car in the mornings to take the other two to school. Sleep deprivation sucks.

Now I am much more flexible and I say,, what ever works for you to be able to maintain sanity and rest is the most important. Even over nursing. ( I nursed the last one for 3.5 years due to her eczema) but have no idealistic views on doing anything like that again. Sometimes babies who accept formula sleep longer and mommies need this for sanity. I am no longer judgmental. But I am hoping to nurse.

Moms need need sleep.


----------



## Seity

I tried it all, but he was just a hungry baby. I had to cosleep just to get 4 hours of broken sleep a night. He'd wake every 1-2 hours to nurse that entire first year and it took him about 45 min a session to nurse. I had to supplement with formula due to low supply, but he still woke just as often at night and it was a bigger pain to try and do a bottle in the night, so I gave that up and just BF at night and let him have formula when I was at work. I probably shouldn't have been operating a car, but I couldn't not work. I learned a lot from that experience though, so I'm hoping things aren't quite so bad this time around. I really, _really_ never wanted another child because of that, so it's still a bit hard for me to accept that in another 4.5 months I'm going to have to deal with a baby again. I developed PTSD from the trauma of that first year and still have issues with other people being pregnant, much less myself. I just can't be happy or excited for them because of my personal experience.


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck with scan PP!

It is good to hear from all of you that the best plans don't always work and to do just do what feels right and works for you. I have looked after my baby nephews a lot and even over night....I know that doesn't come close to being a 24 hour mum so basically have no idea what to expect or how I will cope. It is good to have plans but babies don't seem to work with them :)!


----------



## Bumpity1

Congrats on a good scan Lindy!
I think afew of us have them coming up next week. I think Seity & Perpetual both have theirs so good luck to you both, cant wait to find out what your having. Mine is Thurs, will be good to get it out of the way.


----------



## Seity

Yep, mine is next Friday. Only 1 more week to wait!


----------



## Lindylou

Oooo will have to get genders on the front page! Going to be an exciting couple of weeks! Xxx


----------



## Loompylooloo

I had my 29 week scan yesterday and all good. Still don't know what "Roo" is so sticking with team yellow! 
Anyone got any ideas on prams yet? Need inspiration!
C


----------



## PerpetualMama

Scan this afternoon showed a healthy, well developed, and very active little :pink: girl! :pink:

Pink bundle of love for me :cloud9: I had a gut feeling she was a girl based on how my first 4 months (of feeling like hell) went. Little girl still measuring a few days behind so no doubt she'll be late like all of my others.
It brought tears to my eyes to realize I have another daughter growing in there. DH was fascinated by the ultrasound, and all the stuff I had the sonographer point out and explain, but was really bummed out to see she's a girl :cry: he actually cried when the sonographer finally left and I told him it was ok to cry about it. It dawned on him that he's 48 and by the time she's ready to get married he might not be here to walk her down the aisle, or beat off the guys who come calling for her. Men in his family don't have longevity on their side :nope: I'm hoping he gets over his disappointment soon :(


----------



## Seity

Aww, yay girl PM! I'm sure he'll come around in no time and dote on his little princess. She'll wrap him around her little finger. :haha:


----------



## 3sisters

Congrats on the healthy scans.

I have three girls and honestly I adore them. I 've done well with them and everything baby for girls is so darn cute these days. My husband was really sad when # 3 was a girl. The us doctor tried to make it sound so positive and I was happy but there was this sadness. Like he wasn't going to have a little buddy. Anyway, That girl owns him, wins every argument with him and I chuckled every time as he lost....lol He absolutely found his heart in her.

Now with # 4 , we are both in our forties and we are having a boy. When they called me to tell me on the phone I was very hesitant to tell him. I was just so happy that the chromosomes were normal but I told him not to be mad if it was another girl. Anyway, I enjoyed that tease because he is so excited to have a boy. It's almost annoying but after having 3 mimi me's and best friends I guess I have to share. I think he may finally be actually mature enough to have a son. This will be a new adventure. I don't know what I am in for.


----------



## Lindylou

PP- great news on the scan and a lovely little girl. Your dh is going to be smitten and she will walk all over him! So has pink bump got a name? 

I feel I am rapidly developing a bump! Feel like my thighs ad butt have got bigger as well but midwife said that normally happens before bump as pelvis widens?? I just hope I don't go big all over and have a nice little bump!!


----------



## Seity

I feel a lot smaller after going to my hockey teammate's shower this afternoon. She's due twin boys in early November. She still looks pretty darn good for someone due to have twins in just over a month.


----------



## JJay

Great news on all the scans going well :) and congrats on team pink PM. Little girls are lovely!

3sisters fab news that you got you boy!

Loompy I've been doing some test driving and research on pushchairs and have pretty much decided on the new iCandy peach blossom. It's quite expensive but also has a good resale value so ill get a chunk of the money back. I love the fact it steers and fits through doors easily, is not ridiculously heavy and I can have a forward facing seat with the car seat clicked in behind facing me. 

Seity your bump is coming on great! And good luck for your scan on Friday. 

My scan is 3rd October so just over a week to wait, I'm starting to get nervous and excited now. Can't believe I've passed the halfway point - it's a countdown now...


----------



## 3sisters

All of a sudden I have a huge stomach and have gained 5 or 6 pounds in two weeks. Retaining alot of water. Must have had a growth spurt. Anyone else ? I had only gained one pound prior to the 4th month.

I was hoping to take it easy and slow this pregnancy and not gain more than 15-20. dreams I guess.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Lindylou, she will be Anneliese Marie. All of my kids are thrilled it's a healthy girl. Neither of my sons are disappointed, and both (aged 17 and 5) vow to protect this little one from those unsavory teenaged boys (believe me, we've seen our share come through already these past 7 years). I thought DS (5) would be more upset, but he's telling everyone he sees about his future baby sister. He's paying even more attention to my growing belly than before the scan!
3Sisters, congrats on getting your boy! I adore my sons, so much different from my girls, and way less drama! I love the cars and action figures and not so much the daredevil stunts that have my heart in my throat. But they amaze me. I would have been perfectly fine with either gender.
I've put on weight steadily and have hit about 11 lbs. At 19 weeks that's not too bad I guess, as long as I can keep it under control the rest of the way. (which means I need to stop with the junk food!)
Loompy, glad your scan went well! We will be looking into a travel system with a car seat that faces us as we push. We were looking at them many weeks ago but they seemed to be gender biased and decided to wait until we knew. DH wanted to go ut and buy it right after we found out the gender. Like I have the money in my pocket for a purchase like that :nope:
I did make my first pink purchase, a little fuzzy hooded "snowsuit" type thing for her to come home in. It isn't very bulky, so I'll just tuck a blanket arund her once she's strapped in safely. Now it's just time to find the coming home outfit <3 plenty of time for that! DH shook his head when I walked in from food shopping with a pink fuzzy bundle under my arm :haha:


----------



## JJay

I've had a growth spurt too. I'd put on 7lb by 15 weeks which I was ok with but I've now gained around 10lb in the last 5 weeks! My bump is also huge, I'm not looking forward to how big I'm going to get.


----------



## Seity

My bump seems to be growing slow and steady, same with the weight gain. I've put on about 11 lbs and I think anything between 8-15 is perfect for me at this point. I'm hoping to gain 35lbs this time around, but am not sure I'll be able to gain that much at this current rate. As long as I gain at least 25, I think the midwives will be happy.
I'm curious to see how big I get this time and excited that with the right outfit, I can actually look just a smidgen pregnant already.
PM - I love the reactions of your kids. Too precious. I think Anneliese Marie is a beautiful name. (I may be slightly biased because my oldest sister is Elise Marie)
Have fun stroller shopping!


----------



## Bumpity1

Congrats on healthy scans PM & Loompy! Aaaaawwww your having a girl PM! That's fantastic news. Loompy well done for staying team yellow, you obviously have way more patience than me, lol! I already have a Quinny travel system from having my son so am not buying a new one. It's drives me mad though as it has proper tyres and they keep getting a puncture, aaaarrrrrghh. Am going to have to buy a stash of inner tubes :) 
I'm not sure how much weight I've put on. I may weigh myself on Thurs when I'm 20 weeks. I do have a definate bump and I'm getting out of breathe already. I usually find I'm really uncomfortable by 30 weeks, so may have to get all my Xmas shopping done in the next 10 weeks.....


----------



## PerpetualMama

Bumpity1 said:


> Congrats on healthy scans PM & Loompy! Aaaaawwww your having a girl PM! That's fantastic news. Loompy well done for staying team yellow, you obviously have way more patience than me, lol! I already have a Quinny travel system from having my son so am not buying a new one. It's drives me mad though as it has proper tyres and they keep getting a puncture, aaaarrrrrghh. Am going to have to buy a stash of inner tubes :)
> I'm not sure how much weight I've put on. I may weigh myself on Thurs when I'm 20 weeks. I do have a definate bump and I'm getting out of breathe already. I usually find I'm really uncomfortable by 30 weeks, so may have to get all my Xmas shopping done in the next 10 weeks.....

We have a Jeep jogging stroller from DS. It's still in good condition but not too practicle with a little one, and DH insisted we get one without the swivel front wheel so it's a downright PITA to maneuver. We may be better off spending our limited funds on other things and just using DS's stroller :?
we have a baby carseat that was given to us by a friend, and they're so portable we don't really need 2. I smell miss thrifty's brain gears turning...


----------



## Seity

We've a Peg Perego stroller from my son. It's practically new since we always just carried him. We still have the carriers from him as well, so we can always wear the baby too. I picked up an infant car seat with two bases for $20 and it's compatible with the stroller we have, so I think we're pretty well covered in that department. I'm keeping my eye out for a good price on a used cosleeper that will work with a platform bed. If I can pick that up for $50 or less, we should be pretty well covered for the important 'big' stuff.


----------



## Lulu

Lots of good news ladies :) Congratulations on all the scans.

I've still to wait 2 weeks for my scan, I'm gonna have driven myself round the bend by then panicing that everything is ok!! 

Loompy I've been looking at the new Silvercross Surf, it's lovely. Really light and easy to manoeuvre but not the cheapest! Plus I've still got my Silvercross from my son so no new pushchair for me, no matter how nice it is :wacko:


----------



## 3sisters

I am sad that I gave away my rocking chair. I recieved it 19 years ago at my first baby shower but after the last baby it just took up space and I thought I wouldn't be needing it. It was a glider and made me feel weightless with my feet up on it. Don't know if I should start looking for a new one or a used one. I found it so comforting on those newborn nights. Not sure if they even make them anymore. 

Some friends gave me a crib but I always laugh what a nice clothes holder that this is. No baby ever of mine really ever slept in it. Going to look for a co-sleeper.


----------



## Seity

Well, if it's true that girls kick harder than boys than this one is definitely a girl. I was getting some serious wallops from the baby yesterday. I don't think my son ever hit me that hard, even at the very end.


----------



## Lindylou

I'm still not feeling anything :(

Looking at the uppababy. My sil has one and it seems easy to manoeuvre and get in and out the car. It can be used to sleep in overnight as well if go away. Not sure if I should use that instead of Moses basket/ crib because heard a lot don't like them.


----------



## Bumpity1

Lindylou said:


> I'm still not feeling anything :(
> 
> Looking at the uppababy. My sil has one and it seems easy to manoeuvre and get in and out the car. It can be used to sleep in overnight as well if go away. Not sure if I should use that instead of Moses basket/ crib because heard a lot don't like them.

Do you know if you have an anterior placenta? They can stop you feeling babies movements till later. Don't worry I'm sure it won't be long :) 

None of my babies would sleep in a crib or Moses basket. My son liked the carry cot off the Quinny, so will use that this time until he gets too big. 

Have my scan tomorrow. As I know I'm having a boy already I'm just looking forward to getting it out the way and to see what the situation is with the position of my placenta. Have been on complete pelvic rest since 9 weeks and have still bled :( its very frustrating for me and my raging hormones, lol!! Not to mention my poor DH :) xxx


----------



## PerpetualMama

3sisters said:


> I am sad that I gave away my rocking chair. I recieved it 19 years ago at my first baby shower but after the last baby it just took up space and I thought I wouldn't be needing it. It was a glider and made me feel weightless with my feet up on it. Don't know if I should start looking for a new one or a used one. I found it so comforting on those newborn nights. Not sure if they even make them anymore.
> 
> Some friends gave me a crib but I always laugh what a nice clothes holder that this is. No baby ever of mine really ever slept in it. Going to look for a co-sleeper.

hahaha! My last DS never slept in his crib either. The earlier babies did, but the last 3 were rarely in a crib. I gave away a brand new crib mattress from my son after it sat in his crib and then in a toddler bed unused. So much easier to co-sleep when nursing. Not sure this tme will be different or not.

I asked about placenta location with this one and it's really low lying but posterior. She said about 2 cm from the cervix. I hope it moves up as things stretch!!


----------



## Bumpity1

PerpetualMama said:


> 3sisters said:
> 
> 
> I am sad that I gave away my rocking chair. I recieved it 19 years ago at my first baby shower but after the last baby it just took up space and I thought I wouldn't be needing it. It was a glider and made me feel weightless with my feet up on it. Don't know if I should start looking for a new one or a used one. I found it so comforting on those newborn nights. Not sure if they even make them anymore.
> 
> Some friends gave me a crib but I always laugh what a nice clothes holder that this is. No baby ever of mine really ever slept in it. Going to look for a co-sleeper.
> 
> hahaha! My last DS never slept in his crib either. The earlier babies did, but the last 3 were rarely in a crib. I gave away a brand new crib mattress from my son after it sat in his crib and then in a toddler bed unused. So much easier to co-sleep when nursing. Not sure this tme will be different or not.
> 
> I asked about placenta location with this one and it's really low lying but posterior. She said about 2 cm from the cervix. I hope it moves up as things stretch!!Click to expand...

According to my 16 week scan my placenta is posterior too. She said part of mine was on my cervix. I will be interested to see if she was right tomorrow. I can't see why she would say if it she wasn't sure. Have they mentioned to you how far away they would like it? From what I've read they like posteriors to be 3 cm away.


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks ladies. Yes, she did say placenta was anterior so hopefully bump will start to be strong enough to kick so I feel it soon. Soooo glad I saved my money and didn't buy one of the cribs/Moses baskets, some looked so pretty. Hopefully bump will like it's pram!!


----------



## Seity

I put my son in a crib at 4 months, but he woke so often that first year he was only in it for the first 1/2 of the night.
There's no place in our house for a crib this time around, so we're looking to build a little side sleeper to attach to our bed. I saw a picture of one online that was a simple design and easy for us to make ourselves.


----------



## Seity

I've been updating first post with boy/girl/yellow as I've seen some of the ladies post their news in 2nd tri. Even if they don't hang out in here with us anymore. :haha:
Feel free to let me know if you've seen any I've missed.


----------



## Loompylooloo

Hi ladies and tanks for pushchair suggestions. I am thinking of a loola as I bought the car seat that goes with it and have the base from ds. I am looking on eBay as the spendthrift in me has come out big time. Got ds a used £400 cabin bed frame for £67 so have got the taste for it but it is a bit time consuming! Am being given a Moses basket and corned and have a swinging crib. Just hope this one likes them! What is a co sleeper? Have never seen one!
Roo is a big kicker and seems to like food! I think I look enormous. I will take a photo as I haven't taken any yet. I look like Humpty Dumpty in my dungarees today!
Glad all going well with you all.
Huge hugs.
C


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi Ladies, just got back from scan and very pleased to say that bubs is perfect! He reminds me so much of my DS already, larger than average head & shorter that average legs, lol!!
Sonographer didn't even mention my placenta so had to ask where it was and she said low and posterior, 15 mm away from os. I said I'd had bleeding and she said it could be from my placenta but she's not worried as she's sure it will move and has said a later scan is not necessary!!!!!!! Am not entirely happy about this. Surely they should check just in case?????? Posterior placentas are known to not move as much as anteriors and surely there is always a possibility it could migrate down?!! Your thoughts on this would be gratefully appreciated, am I over reacting? DH said we can pay for private scan later on but as we pay our taxes am slightly annoyed that we should have to for peace of mind.

Perpetual, yours is in a similar position, are you being rescanned? Xx


----------



## Seity

My understanding is that because the uterus is expanding the placenta can only migrate farther away. In much the same way the galaxies are all getting farther away from each other because of the universe's expansion.


----------



## Bumpity1

Yeh I understand what you mean but mine is at the back and these don't get pulled away as much as the ones at the front where most of the expansion happens. I have read online that some ladies posterior placentas have moved down further ( maybe from being pulled by the expansion at the front?) anyway I think it's wrong that the sonographer is happy to assume it will move away.


----------



## PerpetualMama

sonographer did not seem concerned, and she's the president of the National association of diagnostic sonographers so she knows her stuff. The specialist who looked at my scans didn't mention it either. sonographer didn't mention it until I asked out of curiosity. That must be why she asked me about bleeding in pregnancy?? I'll speak to my OB in 3 weeks at my appt. but will not get worked up over it because if there was a real concern I'm sure SOMEONE would have brought it up?


----------



## Bumpity1

Don't think I would be worried if I hadn't had some bleeding on & off since 6 weeks. Never bled with other pregnancies and I had a low placenta with my first for which I was rescanned at 34 weeks, so thought it was routine procedure. I know 90% move and the 10% that don't are probably mainly the ones that are covering the os. Anyway have decided to stay on pelvic rest as don't want to see another bleed like I did at 9 weeks and could never forgive myself.


----------



## JJay

Hope your scan went well today Seity, can't wait to hear your pink or blue news :)


----------



## Seity

Finally back at the house. Had to run errands after the scan. We're having a boy! :blue:
Good thing we're the kind to find out. I've been calling him 'her' and 'she' all this time :rofl:
Everything looked perfect on the scan. He was moving around the whole time, but they did finally get all the measurements they needed. We're thrilled, but didn't have any boy names picked out, so that's going to be our next task.


----------



## JJay

Congratulations on a great scan and team blue :) lovely for Gabriel to have a little brother.


----------



## Lindylou

Congratulations seity! Xxxx


----------



## Loompylooloo

Congrats on a boy!


----------



## Bumpity1

Congrats Seity on a boy! It will be lovely for Gabriel to have a brother. 

Got up yesterday to another blood clot :(. Have figured that if this is still happening at 30 weeks they are going to have to rescan me. If it resolves then I can assume placenta has moved. Want to enjoy this pregnancy but it makes me feel anxious which Ive never felt before when pregnant.


----------



## Loompylooloo

Not surprised you are anxious! I would definitely talk to the mw about a rescan. As you say, you pay your taxes and you should get one!
Hope it sorts itself out!


----------



## Seity

Thanks ladies!

How scary Bumpity! I've been blessed with two insanely easy, complication free pregnancies. I can only imagine the worry you must go through every day. I hope you get a rescan and everything resolves itself.


----------



## Lulu

Congratulations Seity :) Great scan news and a little brother for Gabriel. Do you still have all his baby stuff? I'll be happy either way with what we have but part of me is kinda hoping for another boy as at least I'll got a ton of baby boy stuff kept from Euan. 

Bumpity I can understand why you're anxious. Hopefully you get another scan.

Still 10 days till my next scan and I'm driving myself insane. Completely paranoid over the size (or not) of my bump and whether or not I'm feeling movement or just wind. With Euan I had anterior placenta and didn't really feel any movement till 22/23 weeks so I'm hoping it's the same this time. I'd love to relax and enjoy being pregnant but until I have my next scan I doubt I will.


----------



## Seity

We actually got rid of most of his baby stuff because we weren't going to have any more children. Most of the big items were loaners, so we already returned them. We never really bought anything for Gabriel in the first place and just freecycled everything on when we were done, so I expect we can just hit up freecycle to get any items we need and not need to spend any money this time around too.


----------



## Bumpity1

We have most stuff from our DS, but sold the never used crib :). I have already sorted out all the 0-3 and 3-6 month baby clothes when we moved and they have gone straight into the nursery ready to be rewashed later. I need some warmer clothing as this baby is a winter baby whereas my DS was a summer one. Still this baby is definitely going to be cheaper!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Bumpity1 said:


> Congrats Seity on a boy! It will be lovely for Gabriel to have a brother.
> 
> Got up yesterday to another blood clot :(. Have figured that if this is still happening at 30 weeks they are going to have to rescan me. If it resolves then I can assume placenta has moved. Want to enjoy this pregnancy but it makes me feel anxious which Ive never felt before when pregnant.

I see why you are concerned :( I would be a wreck for the next 20 weeks. I will keep you in my prayers :hugs:
since reading these posts a few days ago I have become more anxious about the low lying placenta and plan to call my OB on Monday to see what level of concern I should have. The sonographer did ask if I had any bleeding this pregnancy, that must be what she was getting at. 

Congrats on the boy Seity!!


----------



## waitingmids

Can I join you ?. I m 39 had ivf (due to DH vasectomy) amazingly worked first time. Now 19 weeks pregnant with my first. I only now getting like I can say to people I m pregnant , for a long time we just kept quiet just incase . But as I have a bump now I d say it's pretty definate :). I have my scan on the 5th feeling a mix of excited and nervous . Anyone else got there scan this week ?


----------



## Bumpity1

Welcome Waitingmids! Afew of us have already had our scans over the last week or so. Have a look at the first page as those of us that have found out the gender have the results posted here. 

Perpetual please don't be worried! I don't mean to worry you. I'm only concerned because of the bleeding. So many ladies have low placentas and most don't cause any problems. I had one with my first and it never caused me a problem, it moved up nicely, as most do. I just feel with this one that it's not entirely happy where it is. That's if that is where the bleeding is coming from! They can't give me a definite, but it seems likely.


----------



## Seity

Welcome waitingmids. :wave:


----------



## waitingmids

Thanks I looked at page 1 like u said , so it seems alot of u already know what you're having. A friend lent me a Doppler yesterday , it's was amazing when we final found the heart beat ( almost hidden under my left hip) soo fast and noisey . More people are spotting I m pregnant now , customers at work are hugging me and touching my bump , not sure about that ?


----------



## Bumpity1

Waitingmids, I know what you mean about people touching your bump. It drives me mad! My eldest daughter won't leave me alone, lol! It's sweet in a way when she does it, apart from when I'm trying to do something and she's just in my way:) but I find it weird that people who normally wouldnt touch you suddenly find you public property! I've even had a man come and rub my belly from behind!! What is that all about?!!! Makes me feel a little uncomfortable and I'm not a prude or stand off ish in any way. 

I definitely look very pregnant now. Am dying to weigh myself but can't find my scales as still packed away in some box somewhere from the move. Think I might have abit of a shock when I do find them, lol!


----------



## NinjaMum

Hello Ladies!! I'm somewhat new here. Did a couple of posts but.... So I found out last month (Sept 14) that I'm pg with child #3. I had a baby in Dec '11 and we have an 8yr old as well (both girls so far).
On Sept 17 I had an u/s & was told that I was about 18 weeks at that point (no, if you can believe it, I had NO IDEA I was pregnant due to several reasons - mainly no signs/symptoms other than missed pd but chalked that up to other reasons....can't even remember exactly when my last pd was....May something).

On Sept 26 I had my second u/s (the first showed concern that the fluid level was low but 2nd confirmed it was fine) and they now say I'm about 16 weeks and pegged due date for Feb 20/13. Too soon to find out the gender & don't go back to OB until Oct 17.

I'm concerned because of my age and having type II diabetes. Also, both u/s they scanned above my bellybutton. Isn't 16 wks still below the belly button? I can't remember. LOL

Anyway........that's my little story. :wacko:


----------



## Seity

Welcome NinjaMum. I don't really get much in the way of symptoms, but if I miss a period I always test. :haha: We weren't trying for this baby #2, so it's been a bit of a mental adjustment since we thought we were done having kids. I think 37 is young. I didn't even have my first until I was 36, luckily I have no health issues and this pregnancy has been nice and complication free so far. I can only imagine how much harder it is if you have to watch your diet due to diabetes.

No one other than my son tries to touch my belly. Maybe because it's still small. And my son has always been obsessed with it, so it's not really pregnancy related. I think it's his security blanket. :haha:


----------



## JJay

Welcome Waitingmids and Ninjamum!

We had our 20 week scan today, all was well with the baby and it was bouncing all over the place, kicking and punching :) We stayed team yellow but both me and DH thought we saw something between the legs! Those with boys, was it mega obvious at the scan? I didn't see a potty shot as we'd said we didn't want to know but there was one bit when the baby was facing towards us, we could see the arms and legs waving around but it definitely looked like something was dangling between the legs! 

Unfortunately my placenta is low, it's near the cervix and also covering my section scar so I need a rescan at 34 weeks to determine whether I'll have to have a repeat section or not.


----------



## Seity

Yep, my boy's penis was mega obvious even before she went to check. I was sure I saw something while she was checking other parts and I was right. He's definitely a boy.
Glad to hear your baby is doing well and hope the placenta doesn't pose a problem for you. At least you'll get another peak at the baby.


----------



## Bumpity1

With both my boys I could see it was a boy before the sonographer confirmed it. I think it is usually obvious! Sometimes it can be the umbilical cord, in fact when I had my gender scan this time she double checked it from another angle to make sure. 

Jjay, Congrats on a healthy scan, can I ask you if you know how close your placenta is to your cervix? If you have been following this thread recently you will know I've had a few issues with mine. Mine was 15mm away at my 20 week scan and although it's posterior and needs to be 30mm away they are happy it will move and are not rescanning me even though I have been bleeding on and off since 6 weeks. Infact I have spotted everyday since Fri, and passed 3 clots and its driving me mental!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Bumpity1 said:


> With both my boys I could see it was a boy before the sonographer confirmed it. I think it is usually obvious! Sometimes it can be the umbilical cord, in fact when I had my gender scan this time she double checked it from another angle to make sure.
> 
> Jjay, Congrats on a healthy scan, can I ask you if you know how close your placenta is to your cervix? If you have been following this thread recently you will know I've had a few issues with mine. Mine was 15mm away at my 20 week scan and although it's posterior and needs to be 30mm away they are happy it will move and are not rescanning me even though I have been bleeding on and off since 6 weeks. Infact I have spotted everyday since Fri, and passed 3 clots and its driving me mental!

I called my OB and asked about the placenta. She said 2cm and above is fine, and that some time during the next 10 weeks it should move up and away, and as long as it's 2 cm I dont need to worry. Unless of course I start to bleed. I would def talk to your MW about the bleeding and concerns about your placenta.


----------



## JJay

Thanks Bumpity, I'm amazed they're not rescanning you with the bleeding and clots, it must be worrying :(. They didn't tell me how far away from the cervix it is, the notes say it is anterior and incompetent. The sonographer said it would be classed as mild previa. It is low but not actually covering the cervix. It is completely covering my section scar. I saw the consultant afterwards who said they will rescan at 34 weeks and hopefully it will have moved clear if the cervix and scar. If its still covering my scar I will need to have an MRI scan to check blood flow to the placenta as there is a risk of haemorrhaging during the birth. Fingers crossed it will move!

Anyway, nothing I can do about that and I'm pleased baby is healthy. I reckon it is probably a boy as the scan was crystal clear, I could see all fingers and toes and what looked very much like a scrotum waving about between the legs!


----------



## waitingmids

Hi Bumpity sorry to read what u r going through, scarey times. Stay strong good luck. St least u can t find your scales still then you can t worry about weight gain :)
Jjay good news on the scan , I m on Friday . 
Hi Ninja mum sounds like you are going to have your hand full 2 close in age .
Goodnight


----------



## Loompylooloo

Hi and welcome to Waitingmids and Ninjamum! Lovely to have new faces!
All good here. Managed not to take any sickness medication this morning and so far so good! So excited that it could be the end of the evil MS! Can you believe it...someone asked me how many weeks I was yesterday and I couldn't remember if it was 22 or 23! Still not sure. Will have to look at my ticker thing! 
No one is really touching my bump apart from my kids who love to feel the kicking and of course DH and one mum at school who love to stroke it. It doesn't bother me at all if people ask and I find it quite nice that people are interested but certainly no strangers from behind!
Am still in the middle of building works.....12 weeks on and I have half a kitchen! Excited to finally have an oven and the work surfaces arrive on Monday after about a 4 week wait. Hopefully all will be just right before Roo makes an appearance!
Hope you are all smiling!
C


----------



## Loompylooloo

23 weeks and 1 day...will remember that! :haha:


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi Loompy, I wondered how you were. Can't believe you still feel sick! We're you like this with the others? I feel for you. I'm so glad I'm past the worst of it. This has definitely been the worst pregnancy for me, don't think I could cope if I was still being really sick. Good luck with the kitchen, will be sooo worth it in the end I'm sure. We are still surrounded by boxes, am losing interest in unpacking now as its becoming boring! Trying to do a little every day. Anyone else excited by Christmas yet? Can't believe I bought my first Xmas item yesterday, but figured I need to do it while I can get around easily.


----------



## Lindylou

Hi ladies. Hope everyone is doing ok?

I cannot believe how fast Christmas is approaching ..... And how soon bday will be after that. These months are flying!!! Not sure if felt a few little movements. X


----------



## Lindylou

Welcome waitingmidsand ninjamum. Hope everybody else is ok?

We are having another scan because didn't get a pic at 20 week but still want to stay yellow. Will have to be careful where we look!! Xxxx


----------



## Seity

I don't know how you women who get MS do it.
Christmas!! Good heavens. It's way to early to think about that. I've got Halloween on my mind, then Thanksgiving, and then and only then will I start to think about Christmas.


----------



## Loompylooloo

This is my fourth pregnancy with hyperemesis, which is severe MS that can lead to hospitalisation. I have been lucky as I have only been admitted to hospital once with three of my pregnancies and the MS has been largely treatable with drugs. I have spoken to ladies who have been so I'll that they have lost babies. I feel really lucky that I have been able to manage mine. I have managed the whole day without my tablet so I am hoping that will carrying on!
Bumpity, I know what you mean about boxes. I have so many to unpack and really can't be bothered. I find it so tiring too. I keep having to sit down and have a cupof tea with the builder! 
How is everyone else feeling? I feel,very heavy and have put on about a stone! My legs ache too, a bit like I have been rid g a horse sometimes.
Right, early night as usual!
Keep smiling!
C


----------



## Seity

If I'd had hyperemesis, I'd have fixed my OH myself :rofl: I guess I just don't like kids enough to want to suffer like that.

I'm definitely starting to feel the weight of my bump. By the end of the day my stomach muscles are starting to get sore and tired.


----------



## Loompylooloo

:haha:
Seity, can you change my due date to Jan 30 please.
Thanks!


----------



## Bumpity1

Seity said:


> I don't know how you women who get MS do it.
> Christmas!! Good heavens. It's way to early to think about that. I've got Halloween on my mind, then Thanksgiving, and then and only then will I start to think about Christmas.

We don't celebrate Halloween in the same way as you do, although it has been gradually picking up over the last few years. TBH I'm pretending it's not happening as it also the date of my 40th :cry:. 

I want Xmas to approach really fast because baby won't be far behind :happydance:

Good luck at scan Lindy. Boys can be very obvious so make sure your not looking when they are around that region,lol! Hope you get the pics you want this time.


----------



## Bumpity1

Seity, can you change mine to the 14th while your there, thanks!

Loompy, that's jammy, you've gained a whole week ahead! You'll be the first to be due!


----------



## Seity

Changes made. I fully expect this LO to show up on Jan 30th. It's the 4th day after the full moon, which is the moon phase when my first son was born and my husband.


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks bumpity I have warned them we don't want to know so fx they will keep away from around there :) Halloween is getting bigger over here but I must admit I do like the old fashioned bob apple and duck apple stuff more than trick or treat. It's relentless here with people knocking at the door. Xxx


----------



## PerpetualMama

NinjaMum said:


> Hello Ladies!! I'm somewhat new here. Did a couple of posts but.... So I found out last month (Sept 14) that I'm pg with child #3. I had a baby in Dec '11 and we have an 8yr old as well (both girls so far).
> On Sept 17 I had an u/s & was told that I was about 18 weeks at that point (no, if you can believe it, I had NO IDEA I was pregnant due to several reasons - mainly no signs/symptoms other than missed pd but chalked that up to other reasons....can't even remember exactly when my last pd was....May something).
> 
> On Sept 26 I had my second u/s (the first showed concern that the fluid level was low but 2nd confirmed it was fine) and they now say I'm about 16 weeks and pegged due date for Feb 20/13. Too soon to find out the gender & don't go back to OB until Oct 17.
> 
> I'm concerned because of my age and having type II diabetes. Also, both u/s they scanned above my bellybutton. Isn't 16 wks still below the belly button? I can't remember. LOL
> 
> Anyway........that's my little story. :wacko:

In scanning they do have to scan above the belly button at some point for angle and view...like looking down into your uterus. There must have been something they wanted to see and weren't seeing from the lower ab view. Its sending those littl sound waves at a differennt angle to see a different view.

Oh, and welcome to both new ladies!!


----------



## waitingmids

Morning ladies early start for me today we r off to the airport going on a baby moon cruise of med with royal caribean very excited. Yesterday was 20 scan it's a boy already have 3 step sons so a little disappointed but the positive is he ll never be short of playmates :).
They scanned for ages then got another lady in to look , kept saying they couldn t see clear turns out they want us back in after hol for another scan slight chance baby might have VSD ( hole in heart ) they told us to relax not worry as only slight chance and they often fix them selves .Read up on it last night and that's what most articles say so we r keeping calm.


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi Waitingmids, congrats on a boy! Enjoy your hols, we too are going to try to get away in half term as a pre baby break! You must be a little anxious about the scan but I'm sure he's going to be fine from what you said. Have a fab time, hope the weathers better than here :)


----------



## Seity

Congrats on a boy waitingmids! Enjoy your holiday and I've also heard that vsd almost always resolves itself. A vacation sounds nice, but we'd have to take our son along, so it wouldn't be much of a break. :haha:
My scan was at 21 weeks ninjamum and I had to remove my belly ring for it because they were all over the place with their probe. Sometimes high, sometimes extremely low. It's all about trying to get a good angle on whatever part of the baby they're trying to see.


----------



## Lindylou

Waiting- congratulations on a little blue one!!! Enjoy your cruise.


----------



## JJay

Hi everyone!

Loompy, I'm feeling big and heavy now too. I've gained a stone and a half and have a huge bump. Goodness knows what ill be like by the end!

Lindy maybe try not to look too much at the scan! We are team yellow and had our scan on Wednesday. We said we didn't want to know and didn't see any close ups of that area however after only a few glimpses at the screen ill be amazed if we have a girl! Both DH and I came out of the scan saying we'd seen something between the legs. I'm not sure how I feel about things now as I'm pretty sure were having a boy but not completely 100%


----------



## Lindylou

Oh jjay so you are still in limbo!!! Problem with my scan- I mentioned to dh that his mum might like to come and my mum so can keep them both involved, noody feels pushed out etc. anyway, his mum is absolutely thrilled to be invited but then dropped a bombshell.....
his dad wants to come!!!! I didn't even consider his dad because he wouldn't be at the birth of his own children and is very victorian saying its "women's business". So now I cannot say no but will feel so self conscious. I would have been fine with our mums and thought it would be cool. My dh said straight away he would tell him he couldn't come but I just have not got te heart to say that. So as well as worrying about seeing " boy or girl bits" now
I'm feeling a bit weird his dad being there!!!! I seriously am my own worse enemy. Try ad do a a goo thing eh!!! To top it all just got a
Magazine with free book with it that basically tells you that after birth you can have black eyes, horrific tears and unable to poop or pee without wishing you were dead, don't even try and sit down and your boobs swell so you cannot put your arms by your sides and after reading that I have flung the book at the bathroom bin and not even ventured to the birth bit- think I'd be demanding a section (although there is a section about that so I will robably just keep my legs crossed for the rest of my life)!!!!!!


----------



## JJay

Lindy, is there a limit on the number of people you can have at the scan? I think most places will only allow 2 so might be worth checking. Even if they say its ok, could you use that as an excuse?

Don't worry about after the birth, most people need to recover in the early days but your little bundle will take your mind off it, that stage passes quickly and you will forget...


----------



## Lindylou

Jjay- I tried that but on website it says no limit on number and dh told his mum to have a look online! Book has been firmly thrown in the bin!!! Don't need additional stuff to worry about that I hadn't thought about:) So grateful for all you 2nd/3rd/4th times mums bringing some down to earth common sense. Thank you all ladies. Xxx


----------



## PerpetualMama

I agree. I looked like absolute hell after DS (5) was born and aside from being angry that BIL shared the pictures that he took about half hour or so after the birth with absolutely EVERYONE (with me puffy eyed, dark circles, and exhausted, hair all a mess like I just crawled from under a garbage can) my little boy made everything better. The hospital stay was horrible because having just had my 5th child (in 17 years mind you) People would wake me up to ask what I planned on using for birth control. They were really trying to push a tubal ligation which I emphatically refused, all *22* times they inquired. I told them my methods but they wouldn't let me sleep. ugh! after I finally slept though, the world took on a new perspective <3 DH is having a vasectomy soon so we won't have THAT question to worry about this time around.


----------



## Seity

I looked the same as always after the birth, but it was very fast and I had the intrathecal, so 2 hours pain free and then time to push, so I was relaxed and rested. :haha: Didn't have much discomfort after either other than a bit sore to sit for about a week.
Hrmm... Here's a picture taken about 5 minutes after the birth.

PM - OH is getting the snip as soon as hockey season is over. I figure we won't be having any sex after the birth until then anyway, so it's all good.


----------



## Lindylou

Wow seity you look amazing! I'm sure I will be more of the garbage can look PErpetusl mentioned!!


----------



## Seity

I'm sure a lot of it depends on how long and hard your labor is.


----------



## Lulu

I'm so glad there are no photos of me shortly after the birth. Got one of Euan on his own, I at least had a chance to have a shower before our first picture together. Seity you look fantastic, very rested!

Very happy to report we had our 20wk scan this morning and all is well. I do have anterior placenta which is why I haven't been feeling very much, which is what I thought. Had the same with euan so I'm not surprised and it explains a lot. Need to go back in 2 weeks for another scan as the way the baby was lying it was almost impossible for any measurements of the heart, sonographer said it all looked good, she just couldn't get the measurements properly. I'm not too worried, more looking forward to another opportunity to see baby again :)

On my phone just now so will post photo later.


----------



## Lindylou

Lulu- congrats on good scan! At least you will get another peek at the baby:) I think I'm feeling a few wiggles but I'm still not 100% sure yet. Hope they are kicks! Trust me to have an anterior placenta as well :)


----------



## Lulu

Thanks Lindy, anterior placenta is so frustrating! You think you feel something, very faint but then it could be wind!! I was reading my diary earlier tonight from when I pregnant with my son and when I was just over 23 weeks last time both me and DH were able to feel a small kick from the outside. So hopefully in just a few weeks for us we'll be feeling stronger kicks :thumbup:

Here is my scan - it does a little strange as baby is face on to the screen so you can see the outline of the eye sockets, etc. Looks like a proper little skull (well obviously it is but you know what I mean!) As the sonographer said it's the baby's halloween face :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







Baby S No2.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi Ladies,

Congrats on a good scan Lulu! 
It is 4.20 in the morning here and I have been awake since 1am! This is driving me nuts.....
Suffering from heartburn now so have just polished off some petit filous yogurts, and have made myself a strawberry milkshake with Nesquick! seem to be eating and drinking my 4 yr olds food,lol!
As I have a posterior placenta I have been able to feel bubs since early on. His movements are quite strong now and tonight I'm sure he's been having a party in there and invited a few mates around!:xmas13: which is not helping my insomnia:growlmad:
Oh BTW I looked awful in my pics after having my first. The epidural made me blow up like a balloon. I was quite shocked when I saw them. Looked and felt much better after my 2 drug free deliveries and i recovered much quicker. Would still go for an epidural if I was offered one though, just to be pain free, I'm such a wimp :) wish we had over here what Seity had with her first, it sounds a perfect option.


----------



## Lulu

Thanks Bumpity :) Isn't insomnia great! I've been awake for over an hour (its now 5:20am) & I'm wide awake. I was going to say I'd love posterior placenta but then I don't know if I fancy being kept awake all night with baby boogying away :lol:

There's no pleasing us pregnant woman sometimes is there:wacko:


----------



## Lindylou

Why can't we get the same as seity in the uk?


----------



## 3sisters

Glad to hear that things are well and someone is going on a cruise.

Scans are interesting and useful but also relay information that can sometimes be scary. AT my 18-20 scan the us tech did a good job and said everything looked fine. Then the head doctor comes in and goes over everything. He tells me that baby has some CFS ( cerebral spinal fluid) in two cyst on both sides. This info I find out is also used as a soft marker for TRi 18 and downs. But since I had my CVS test and it's a boy ( no mistaking tissue sample for my own) they know I don't have those two. None the less it panicked me and I was a little irritated at the us tech for saying how wonderful things were. As doc was discussing with me , he says really this is normal and not to worry. Well I am pretty sure the world slowed down and he started speaking really slowly. I tried not to worry but of course at 44, I am going to worry. Then I went home to the mother of all things knowing the " internet" and found out that this is indeed very common at 18 weeks. So now I am not worried but for about a half a day I was traumatized with "what ifs" and perhaps they missed something. I finally got to see my OB last week who wasn't concerned at all. I will be going for a follow up us in Nov.

Anyway, sometimes you really just got to stay positive and get support. It's not always what they make it out initially.

Someone needs to write a book.. How to be carefree and have fun while pregnant.

Also sometimes pregnancy really brings out the strangeness in others. People really do say wierd things to pregnant people. Last time I was pregnant this man kept trying to get closer to me at the check out at Safeway. He didn't seem wierd but it was odd. OTher people say bizarre things. Some guy was trying to be funny and joke with me at Sam's club , I just smiled and turned around. Is this happening to anyone else ?


----------



## Bumpity1

Oh Lulu, sorry to hear you are suffering with insomnia too! Luckily it's not very often for me, maybe once or twice a week. God knows how I'd feel if it was every night. Yeh make the most of baby not keeping you awake. We have the joy going through the big uncomfortable stage yet, when sleeping is a near impossibility for me! It's usually the last 10 weeks when I steal every spare cushion and pillow in the house so I can pad myself into a comfy position.

3sisters I agree that the Internet can be a nightmare and I have had moments when I wished I'd stayed away from google! Ive not had any weird comments yet but I've had some unwelcome bump touching.


----------



## Lindylou

This week so many people have gone on about me getting bigger - I just say that's what happens and smile through gritted teeth!!! 

Are those pregnancy pillows any good?

I keep looking up symptoms on google to check I'm "ok" and usually find some other thing to worry over :) One thing I'm so please about is my legs hardly ever need shaving now- has anybody else got this?


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi Lindy, I haven't bought a particular pregnancy pillow but I have friends that swear by the big V shaped ones. They are great for supporting baby when feeding too, especially when breastfeeding. I think I'm gonna get one this time.
It's weird how your body reacts to pregnancy, I don't think my hair is growing as fast either. I'm dreading after I stop BF as my hair falls out terribly and I have fine hair as it is :( 
And I don't know why we can't get the 2 hour spinal shot that Seity had. I'm going to goggle it and see if it's available anywhere here.


----------



## Lindylou

I might get one of those pillows and give it ago then. Going to try breast feeding so could be useful. Will give it my best shot. Will ask mw on Tuesday about the intercatheral shot and see what she says. My hair is very fine as well bumpity so I will be the same as you. Would love thick shiny hair instead of mousy fine hair!!!


----------



## Seity

Wow, lot of posts. I hope everyone is feeling good today. It's my night out, so no weeble duty after work, hurray!
I never felt the need for a pregnancy pillow. I assume that's probably because my bump is small.


----------



## JJay

Congrats on a good scan Lulu!

I agree about scary doctor google! Ever since I found out about my low lying placenta I've been scaring myself about placenta accreta and having to have a hysterectomy :( I'm stepping away from the search engines now as there is no point worrying until I find out more at the next scan. 

I've got a v shaped pillow, I didn't find it that useful during pregnancy last time, I just find a normal pillow in between my legs is much more comfy. However the v shaped pillow was brilliant after the birth for breastfeeding (especially after a section but I used it for at least 6 months) so if you're thinking of getting one for that purpose then it may be worth getting it early to see if you find it useful for sleeping?

Baby has been very active today and I've also had quite a few braxton hicks. Anyone else getting BHs this early?

Have a good night out Seity!


----------



## JJay

Lindy, will be interested to hear what your midwife says about the intercatheral shot...


----------



## Lindylou

I've been getting a few cramps pains today - are they BH?


----------



## JJay

I've been getting cramps too but I think that's just bump growing. To me the BH feel like a pressure or tightening below my tummy button that lasts a few seconds. Not painful at all so nothing like a contraction ;)


----------



## JJay

A bit like the feeling you get when you have your blood pressure taken but in your bump instead of arm.


----------



## Loompylooloo

I hav been getting quite a few Braxton Hicks. An always get them really early. They are quite uncomfortable but only last a few seconds.
I feel like a big fat whale although people keep commenting on how neat I am. A mum in my son's class is due I. 4 weeks and is the same size as me! She is tiny weeny to start with though!
Not had the insomnia yet but I know it will come.
Bumpity, I can sympathise with the evil heartburn. Apparently milky products Re not so good and almonds are great. I ate them non stop at the beginning....when I could eat and they kept it under control. I now take Zantac before bed or I feel like I am going to burn from the inside out! 
V pillows are great and I can holy recommend them.
Hope we are all well. I am still in the middle of a building site.......
Keep smiling ladies!
C


----------



## 3sisters

i just had a check up and told the doctor I had some BH. She said might be early but I feel wierd tightening around the belly. She said sometimes when baby kicks the uterus cause muscle to contract. That made me feel like I was feeling the baby more than I thought and that seemed good. 

My placenta is anterior ( front) so less feeling of movements. I Was watching a TLC show , A Baby Story and the infamous, " I didn't know I was pregnant" show. That show depicted a lady who was pregnant and the baby broke her ribs from kicking. I was scared. I am kind of short waisted and that sounded painful. Must be an anomaly. Anyway, she didn't think she was pregnant the second time because she didn't feel much and sans the broken ribs. I wasn't sure whether to laugh or cry. Please dont' let that be me.


----------



## Seity

I don't think I've ever felt a BH. Never noticed any with my first son either. 
I'm wearing my regular, non maternity, jeans today. It's supposed to be cold today and they're a little warmer. Since they're low rise, I have no problem still fitting into them.
A coworker came by the office yesterday with his wife and new baby girl. It's easy to forget how little these baby things are when they start out.


----------



## Lindylou

Well don't think my cramps are BH, just stretching probably! Sometiemes bump does feel very hard. My pre preg jeans won't go near now. I can still hide my bump though so nobody really notices. 
Will keep the almond thing in mind for heart burn as I hate milky stuff. 

Have a great weekend ladies- we have friends with 3 moody teenagers arriving later today. Stress free weekend eh?!


----------



## waitingmids

Hi ladies , back home now from the cruise. I don't think it BH but especially if I d walked a bit I feel a bit like groin strain pains ? . Waking most nights about 4am needing to move. Def. look pregnant now just grown overnight , hate it when total strangers comment like" so have u just got a few weeks left then ." ? 
Ankles and feet puffed up quiet a bit , I gave in and bought some granny flight pressure socks soooo comfy might wear them to work :).


----------



## u2addict

Hi everyone, I'm due on Feb 20 with our first child and I turned 36 this summer. So far so good with the pregnancy :o)


----------



## Loompylooloo

Hi and welcome U2addict! Glad all going well with pg!
Waiting,ids, tell us about the cruise!
All ok here apart from other half in hospital. He is severely allergic to dust and ended up in resus with breathing difficulties yesterday. Doesn't help that our house is a building site still and doesn't look like it will get better for a good few weeks so he will have to be relegated got the mother in laws. I was also sick this morning for the first time in weeks. I think it is because yesterday was a bit stressful and I am really tired this morning! Stay away evil sickness, you are not welcome here!
Hope everyone else is doing well.
C


----------



## 3sisters

I also noticed that I am starting to swell. If I eat any kind of salt after 5 pm. My feet just puff up. 

I went to a baby expo trade show today and walked around for a few hours in my cool wedge heels. I hope you are laughing because as soon as I got home I plopped on the couch and couldn't move. AT 5'2" I need all the help I can get.

I found myself answering to people but felt the need to say I am 6 months pregnant. I could see that some are thinking I am already due next month but i still have 3 full months to go... arggh. A month ago I could still kinda hide it but now I look huge. Not helped by my shortwaist ,kinda has nowhere to go but out. 

Showed my husband a picture of other 23 weeks bellies on google and he says mine is bigger and pointed. He was not helpful my ten year old says I wasn't as big as the picture. Turns out that lady was having twins...


----------



## waitingmids

Welcome U2 addict.hi loomylooloo cruise was great ate too much , put on 7lds in a week, saw some amazing places ,over did it walking round Cannes and Pompeii.3 sisters, we sound very similar , I never thought about the salt issue, and I am enjoying salted crisps . Flat sensible shoes from now on :(. 
I have another scan tomorrow , as they couldn t get a clear look at the heart last time thought he might have a VSD ( hole in heart) fingers crossed it was just a shadow .


----------



## Loompylooloo

waitingmids said:


> Welcome U2 addict.hi loomylooloo cruise was great ate too much , put on 7lds in a week, saw some amazing places ,over did it walking round Cannes and Pompeii.3 sisters, we sound very similar , I never thought about the salt issue, and I am enjoying salted crisps . Flat sensible shoes from now on :(.
> I have another scan tomorrow , as they couldn t get a clear look at the heart last time thought he might have a VSD ( hole in heart) fingers crossed it was just a shadow .

Let us know how scan goes. My son had a VSD or was it an ASD.....he also had a lot of other life threatening complications too so I have my fingers and toes crossed that you just have a pesky shadow!


----------



## Seity

Welcome u2addict! I had my first at 36. Perfect age for a first baby ;)
waitingmids - Good luck with your scan. Hope it turns out to just be a shadow.
3sisters - Bumps come in all different sizes. Almost everyone has a bigger bump than I do and I'm bigger this time around. Ah well.

We finally decided on a name for Evil Weeble #2. He's going to be Samuel Vincent.


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi ladies,
Good luck tomorrow Waitingmids, let us know how you get on. Glad you enjoyed the cruise, I loved Pompei when I went. You didn't try and tackle Vesuvius while you were there?lol! I climbed it when not pregnant and it nearly done me in! 
Welcome U2addict! 
Loompy, I hope your DH feels better soon, not what you need right now! Is your kitchen going to be finished by Xmas? I've also been feeling sick again for last 10 days, thought it was a bug a first but think its the dreaded MS rearing it's head again, it's mild though so can manage it. Never had MS last so long :(.
Finally found the scales in a box! Have put on 5lbs! Have to take into account I lost 7lbs in the first tri due to MS so really it's about 12lbs which I guess is about right? I look huge though and it's definitely all bump, so I sympathise 3sisters.
Like the name Seity! I think Samuel goes really well with Gabrielle too.
I feel like I'm quite disorganized with this baby, I have quite a lot of stuff from my DS but still need quite a lot of essentials and I haven't bought anything. Am I the only one?


----------



## Lindylou

Welcome U2 

Good luck tomorrow waitingmids- glad you had a good hols. 

Seity- Samuel is such a sweet name. really like it when called Sam as well. 

Bumpity- you are doin well with the weight gain. I was steady at 12 lb but have put 4 on in the past 2 weeks and belly has popped out!! I need to make a list of things I need to get done. I'm just so manic with work at the weekend and got things planned most weekends till the end of November. I don't think I will manage everything because I'm gettin so tired. Don't know how I would cope with a little one to look after!!


----------



## Seity

I'm up 16.5lbs according to the scales this morning and I think that's low. :haha: Of course I'm trying to gain at least 35 by the end.
Bumpity - We really haven't bought anything. We had nothing when Gabriel was born, so I'm not worried about it. Plenty of time left to get what we need. They don't really need much of anything anyway. I probably won't start getting things until January. :haha:
I also like the nickname Sam (I admit Samantha has always been a favorite girls name of mine using the same nickname too)


----------



## Loompylooloo

Bumpity, am hoping house will be done by mid November. Kitchen almost done but we had an extension too and it feels like it has been going on forever! Hope the MS goes away. I am hoping mine was a tiredness blip as I can't deal with that again. Will have to weigh myself as I have no idea what I have put on but I do know I have a ridiculous bump!
Husband now out of hospital with his dramatic lungs as the Dr referred to them. He is at his mother's house as he can't come here at all with the dust. 
I have managed to get 3 little monsters to bed nice and early and am going to tackle some more tidying while I have some energy!
I have bought a pram on EBay that should arrive tomorrow or weds, just a secondhand one and friends have given me a Moses basket, a corned and all sorts of bits and bobs so for once, I am pretty organised. Makes a change for me! 
Seity....adore the name!


----------



## Lindylou

Saw mw today and all good :) heart beat going good and strong at about 135-140 she thinks. Asked about the intercatheral injections- she said has heard of them and used in the US but over here they are just used in palliative care and some chronic conditions. Se doesn't know why not used here thinks it has not been approved by NICE as epidurals available and has and air- as she said probably a study undertaken by men into women's pain relief ha ha. X


----------



## Bumpity1

Haha, yes I guess it would be a man deciding whether we could use a certain pain relief. They really have no idea! 
Seity I wish I could be as laid back as you regarding organisation. For me though I know that by 35 weeks with my son I could barely walk! considering this is another boy and if his head is as big as his brothers I am facing the same situation :(. My DH has a big head so i blame him,lol! I really need everything done by Xmas so once Newyear arrives and Im 34 weeks I can spend the remaining weeks parked on my sofa! Probably eating left over Xmas goodies no doubt :).
Apart from the slight nausea I'm feeling really well and have quite alot of energy so im going to make the most of it while it lasts. I hope everyone else is feeling good too :) x


----------



## waitingmids

Second scan didn t go well , it's def. a VSD nothing else showing on scan but even thou I got low risk at blood test they think we should do an amino , so in tomorrow then a few days off work ( not easy to arrange after a week off, I m the boss thankfully but still had to call in a few favours) .any 1 else had an amino ? 
It raises all those horrible conversation u have to have about what would we do if ???
So a bit scared but couldn t do nothing ,we both agreed its best to know .


----------



## Bumpity1

Sorry to hear that news Waitingmids. Sending you big:hugs:. I've never had an amnio so I can't help I'm afraid. What I will say is I've read some stories on here where ladies have said that it's not as bad as they thought it would be and they just felt abit sore after. Just take it easy after and don't worry about work, there are more important things in life :) hope all goes well and you get the news you want. X


----------



## Seity

:hugs: waitingmids Take care. I've never had an amnio either, so just take it easy and I hope it all works out for you.

I'm really starting to feel big this week. I just looked at my bump picture from 21 weeks and my brain was all 'Whoa, that's nothing compared to now.' :haha:
I was still going out ice skating just before I went into labor, so I guess I'm not too worried about not being able to get things done, even at the very end. At least this time I'll be sure to have some diapers at home and someplace for the baby to sleep. That'll already be an improvement from the first time around. :rofl:


----------



## Lindylou

Waiting- so sorry about your scan. I have not had an amnio but can understand all the what if worries you have. If its any help my me said just deal with one test at a time and Dont think about what if I get this or that result , just focus on bring calm for the test and then deal with any results. Sorry if that doesn't help. Sending you hugs. Will be thinking of you tomorrow. Xxxx


----------



## waitingmids

Thank you for all your support. I m not worried about the procedure just about the results and what's comes next .but like you say 1 day at a time , thanks again


----------



## 3sisters

Waitingmids : Hoping you get the very best outcome. I know that waiting for the results can be very trying but do try to keep your positivity. Nothing is set in stone and things change, babies can heal. I was alerted to two CSC ( cerebral spinal cyst) on my baby's brain. My gut tells me its okay and they will go away which they can. Stay positive healing is possible.


I am looking pregnant these days and there is no hiding it from the neighbors. I kind enjoyed having my little secret that I could share if I wanted. Now I guess I am vulnerable. Going to focus on the Halloween Costume Party for my fifth grader. Trying not to worry about the weight but I so am. Praying I pass the Gb test even though I ate alot of cookies today..and some ice cream.

Feel asleep during my pharmacology class. ( It's on cable) Need more naps and exercise. I keep saying I am going to walk or do the pilates DVD but never get around to it. 

There just comes a point when you look at yourself and you say, I finally look pregnant and not fat. My point has arrived.


----------



## Lindylou

Ha ha I said the same to a friend I don't look podgy now I look pregnant! 

Waiting- hope all is ok. Xx


----------



## waitingmids

Amino all went well , very quick painless. So just waiting for results now. 3sisters hope thing work out ok for u too. 
I look pregnant now not fat which is a good feeling, put on 7lds at 21 weeks now , but I was a bit over weight before so don t want to put too much on .


----------



## Loompylooloo

Waitingmids. Glad amnio wasn't too stressful! As I mentioned before, my son had either a vsd or an asd plus other bits and bobs and he is a little tank now. If you fancy a chat at any point, let me know and we can swap numbers. Always happy to help!
All ok here but are staying away from home as the dust is too much and DH can't even go in the house without wheezing. The joys!
Keep smiling ladies.
C


----------



## Loompylooloo

Have just worked out that I have put on about 14lbs which isn't bad seeing as I was so sick. Must be he chocolate I have for breakfast!


----------



## Lindylou

Glad amnio went well. When do you get results?


----------



## waitingmids

Thanks everyone , I managing to relax hubby is running round :). Main results r hopefully Friday . Loomylooloo glad to hear your boy is doing well very encouraging , hope the house gets sorted soon .


----------



## JJay

Waitingmids, hope your results are ok on Friday:hugs:

I look very pregnant now, in fact people seem to love telling me that they were my size at full term. I've put on 24lb now so going the same way as last time for me. Mainly bump but a bit on my thighs, I'm also starting to swell again and have had to take off my engagement ring and some shoes don't fit.


----------



## Lulu

Hi ladies trying to catch up with everyone's news. Waitingmids, glad the amnio it's self went ok, fingers crossed you get good results tomorrow :hugs:

We were away for the weekend, just to a caravan in the north of Scotland, the weather was dreadful at the start of the weekend but it was good to get away from home for a few days and I've been off the rest of the week so finally had a chance to catch up on sleep. I'm beginning to hate 4am as it seems to be my wake up time! Last week my insomnia was really bad, I averaged 4.5/5 hrs per night when I really need 7hrs, ideally 8. So by the weekend I was exhausted and really grumpy :lol:

I had forgotten just how frustrating anterior placenta is - I have to concentrate really hard at times to figure out when I'm getting kicks. It's frustrating and stressful at times.


----------



## Lindylou

Hi lulu. I'm the same as you with the sleep. I wake up between 3-5 and cannot sleep again till its time to get up!!! I keep sitting still or lying in the bath and willing bump to move!!!


----------



## Lindylou

Waiting- good luck. Hope you get results today. I'm not sleeping! It is 3am here


----------



## Loompylooloo

Waitingmids, thinking of you today!
Was awake between 4 and 5. Had put it down to being in strange bed but realised what it must be.......the joys of pregnancy!


----------



## 3sisters

How are we going to make it through the holidays ? I am a cookie fanatic and going to try to be better but so many holidays are coming.

Looking lopsided and huge. Baby really likes the right side of my belly.

I have an anterior placenta and it took me a long time to figure out if I had gas or baby moves. Maybe both. But now I feel things. Maybe less than my others at this same point but once in a while I get a bump/kick that lets me know I am really pregnant and just didn't eat too much lunch.

However, I do notice that when I do eat a little too much at a time my belly really pokes out. Its' getting kind of cramped in there. 

Does anyone know how to load pictures on the site ?


----------



## Seity

When you're posting a reply click the Go Advanced tab, that will give you an option to Manage Attachments under additional options. It won't let you upload pictures that are too big in size, so I usually have to open my pictures in paint, re-size them a big smaller and then save them, so the file size is small enough for this site to upload.

FX'd for your results waiting!


----------



## waitingmids

Woo ho just got the call , all clear on main amnio results . Can relax and enjoy feeling my baby riggle around :) . Thank you for all your kind words , specially when some of you have your own worries .


----------



## Bumpity1

That's excellent news, so pleased for you! Where do you go from here?

Have been struggling with sleep too the past 2 nights. Same sort of time, 3-4 am. Feel shattered today. We can have a late night chat club if it carries on,lol! 

My little man likes my right hand side too so I have a lopsided bump! Have a feeling he is head up most of the time as getting lots of kicks just above pelvic bone, feels really low! Hope he doesn't stay this way!


----------



## Seity

That's brilliant news! It's always nice when someone on here gets good news after their worries.


----------



## Lindylou

Great news waiting xxx


----------



## JJay

Fabulous news :) x


----------



## Lindylou

I cannot sleep again!! What is it with this not sleeping lark?? Got my scan tomorrow. In laws are here- mil is so excited but still a bit uncomfortable with fil coming. Also going to warn them I'm staying team yellow so seriously seriously don't want to see any bits!!!


----------



## Bumpity1

Good luck with scan today Lindy. Hope your not too tired! I managed a reasonable sleep last night. Had insomnia with my last pregnancy, think its pretty common. Just another pregnancy niggle we have the joy of, lol! 

Anyone seen Perpetual on a thread? She's usually very regular. Is it me or has she not been on here awhile? I hope she's O.K xx


----------



## 3sisters

Super great news on the amnio. And fast results..

I wish I could say that this pregnancy is carefree and without anxieties but that went away after the age of 25. Remember when you never knew all the things that could happen. I think being older and wiser also can make us more suspectible to those thoughts.

I am going to try to enjoy the rest of my days. It's not been easy. Last night I woke up from a nightmare with my heart pounding. I think it's hormonal and all the busy-ness of the day. It was kind of scary so I think I am going to try to take it down a notch. Maybe some yoga, etc.


----------



## 3sisters

Yeah, I noticed that perpetual hasn't been on. Hoping all is well there.


----------



## JJay

Lindy, hope your scan goes well and you don't see anything 'down there'! I feel better about mine now as I've spoken to quite a few people who thought they saw something between the legs on the scan and then ended up with a girl! I feel officially team yellow again :) 

I've been scaring myself googling about placenta accreta and people ending up with hysterectomies. I am hoping that the placenta will have moved by the next scan. 

Hoping Perpetual is ok....


----------



## Loompylooloo

I wondered where PM was too!

So happy for you Waitingmids!


----------



## Lindylou

Scan was great. She just stayed on the face and then we saw the little feet crossed. Baby not moving much and kept hand curled by its face. saw a few bigs yawns! She said baby weighs approx 2.2lbs- that sounds big to me which is a worry!! Then his dad piped up he was over 10lb and said his brother was bigger again. Sod that!! 
Hope you are all having a good weekend. X


----------



## Bumpity1

Lindy glad the scan went well and you managed to stay team yellow :) 2.2lbs does seem a little big for 24 weeks! I think they can be wildly out on their guestermations! Here's hoping :) 

Jjay google is a nightmare. I think too much info is not good! As they say, ignorance is bliss. Ive worried myself about my low placenta by looking on google. Ive not had any spotting or clots for 2 weeks so am feeling more positive. Where was your placenta at your 20 week scan?


----------



## JJay

Thanks Bumpity, they didn't say exactly where just that it was marginal previa and would need to move to over 2cm from the cervix for them to be happy for me to try VBAC. They were more concerned about the placenta covering my section scar. They said I am at risk of bleeding in the third trimester but so far I've been fine. It must be so worrying seeing the blood :(

Hope both of us have our placentas move up and out of the way xx


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks bumpity- really hoping they have got it wrong! It has Scared me a bit.


----------



## Bumpity1

Jjay yours is lower than mine but hopefully with yours being at the front it will be stretched away. I can understand your worry though as how do they perform a c-section if placenta is covering where they need to go in? You said your bump is already big, hopefully it's pulling your placenta out the way :). Mine was 1.5cm away from opening but is at the back. I'm not being rescanned as they are sure it will move enough. Posteriors need to be 2.5 according to Google. When I've googled 'low posterior placenta' I get stories where they either haven't moved or some have even moved lower! Im sure this is rare but this is why I'm frustrated they are not rescanning me, and why google is not my friend,lol! I am thinking of booking a private scan for peace of mind. Will keep fingers crossed for both of us x


----------



## Lulu

Hi ladies, how are we all this week? All good I hope :)

I had my second anomaly scan today and all is good, we got a good view of the heart this time so we can relax knowing that everything is as it should be. The little rascal is still lying on it's side facing the front of my tummy so we didn't get a good profile shot but we did see it's face up close - little nostrils and lips, it was so good to see a proper face shot and not just a 'skelton' face! Made it all the more real.

I hadn't realised until we left the hospital just how stressed I must have been about it, as soon as we left I felt exhausted driving back to work.


----------



## Seity

Great news on the scan Lulu.


----------



## Loompylooloo

Great news Lulu. So pleased for you!


----------



## Lindylou

Great news lulu you must be so relieved. Xx


----------



## waitingmids

Great news lulu , sounds like you are past the scarey bit now and can enjoy being pregnant again . :)


----------



## Lulu

waitingmids said:


> Great news lulu , sounds like you are past the scarey bit now and can enjoy being pregnant again . :)

Thanks ladies, as you say Waiting fingers crossed I'll be able to relax and enjoy growing my baby now :) 

Anyone else feeling exhausted most of the time just now? I keep waiting to go through the 2nd tri surge of energy but it's now happened yet :wacko: My car is off the road just now so I'm doing a lot more walking than I have been. It's great exercise but I'm finding that I get a bit breathless quite quickly, especially if I need to walk uphill :dohh: Makes me feel so unfit!


----------



## Lindylou

I thought it was just me - had an iron test last week because I'm so exhausted (no results yet) and I feel like so unfit getting out of breath at even running up the stairs with washing!


----------



## 3sisters

I know what you mean about being "out of breath". I loathe going to the girls rooms on the second floor my heart is beating out of my chest when I get there. I get tired so easily and lose my " energy" a lot faster. Time to start those iron pills. I just found out that my gummy prenatals had no iron in them.

I also am huge and look really pregnant. Where as someone we know is close to my date and just started showing. That was me last month. Although, I am on number 4 and pretty much think my uterus couldn't wait to expand along with my thighs. 

Don't laugh but I wanted to be a skinny celebrity mom this time that magically pops back into her pre pregnancy jeans. My mom did but she smoked ( the 60's) and was only allowed to gain 15 pounds. No matter what gripes I have, The most important of course is a healthy baby. But can't I have both darn it.


----------



## Lindylou

15lbs in her whole pregnancy!! I'm beyond that already :( I'm so exhausted today and I know it's awful but have a close friends wedding in Saturday so am staying off work today. next weekend I might have to my dh's old house to clean it before we try and rent it again (wish we could sell it) then weekend after he wants to go up to Scotland to see his brother in some kick boxing thing. I feel exhausted at the thought of it!!! Then the Christmas parties start.... Before we know it 2013 will be here


----------



## Bumpity1

Congrats on a good scan Lulu!

Oh I thought it was just me whose suffering! I have been completely bl**dy exhausted past few days. Actually went to bed in the day yesterday. Having nights where sleep isn't great isnt helping either. But have slept really well last 2 nights :). I am out of breathe too, which I know are symptoms of anemia. I have been anemic in all 3 of my other pregnancies but was a lifelong vegetarian until 2 years ago. As I now eat meat I thought I might escape it this time but I feel shattered. I have started taking a product called Spatone which comes in ready to drink sachets, the apple flavor is actually not bad for an iron drink. Have a stew on today too! Not really a big red meat eater but am trying anything to feel better. 

I am 24 weeks today, hurrah! Baby considered viable now. After being told by midwife at 20 weeks that they couldn't and wouldn't do anything if bleeding meant something was going wrong I have been looking forward to this day! Had no blood since 21 weeks so am feeling really positive now. He's also a lively little thing and have felt some big kicks up by rib cage. Have a feeling I'm going to be massive :(. 
I have a busy weekend too then me and my DH are going away for afew days without kids :happydance:. Hoping I've got some energy back by then.


----------



## Seity

Congrats on V day Bumpity!
I always take a prenatal with iron and haven't had issues with being exhausted. I certainly can't do as much without taking breaks because the belly tells me to stop every so often, but I feel good.
I guess that's one of the benefits of having tiny bumps.
I'm glad they realized that only gaining 15lbs isn't healthy (assuming your not overweight to the point you don't need to gain). I'm up at least 18lbs already. I'm hoping to gain 35-40 lbs this time around. Last time I tried to gain, but only managed 26 lbs and I started out at a lower weight this time, so need to play catch up for that.

We're going away this weekend too, but taking the weeble with us. The town my husband's aunts and uncles live in has a big Halloween parade. We went down for it last year and Gabriel loved it. He's going to enjoy it even more this year.


----------



## Lindylou

It's such a relief getting to 24 weeks! I might pre empt my bloods and start iron tabs. I'm veggie and when I have gone to give blood I've been borderline anaemic but on my first bloods when pregnant I was 12.


----------



## Loompylooloo

I have been exhausted too this week. Partly because we have had to move tot the in-laws as the builders are still going and we can't stay in the house. Thank goodness they are abroad otherwise I think I would have a nervous breakdown! DH is still not well and has been off work for 2 weeks. He is seeing the consultant on Saturday and I hope we get some answers. Builders say that we can move back I at the end of next week but I am not holding my breath and the house will need to be cleaned before we can move back in. I had to have a 2 hour nap one afternoon as I was half dead! Probably low on iron as I don't eat meat and I usually am.
I have also discovered thee joy of a varicose vein.... Bleurgh! At the back of the top of my thigh. It's a bit sore and looks a bit yucky. Will get mw to check it out when I have my appt on 9 Nov. Am falling apart and look huge although people keep telling,e I look small. I think I have a comedy bump!
Glad all good with you all!
C


----------



## Bumpity1

Oh it's sounds like you've got a lot on Loompy. I hope your DH gets better soon. Have you had a varicose vein before? My friend had one that appeared down one leg during all her pregnancies and would go once her baby was born. Hopefully yours will do the same x


----------



## Loompylooloo

Never had one before. It feels a bit bruised. 
How are you Bumpity? My preggie brain has forgotten how many little beans you already have. Please remind me. 
Off to Ikea today to torture poor DH who needs a bit of an outing and to look at shelves......what a joy!
Keep smiling ladies
C


----------



## Bumpity1

I have 3, 2 girls aged 12 & 11 and a son whose 4. I had a miscarriage about 2/3 months before this pregnancy. Your on your 4th too aren't you? Not many people go past 3 nowadays do they? This is definitely my last, I'm 40 next week and am shutting up shop as they say! 

Have a good day at Ikea. We have one in Southampton and I went recently for one item. It took me about 1 1/2 hours to locate it :( it's drives me mad, lol. You can end up coming out with so much stuff you didn't think you needed!


----------



## Loompylooloo

Yes, I am on number 4 and this is also my last! Am falling apart and couldn't face the sickness ever again! You are right, not many go past 3 these days. I know a few at school but not many. 
Ikea was a quick in and out affair and I think we have all we need......until the next time! 
Ooh birthday! Doing anything nice? Mine is next week too.....only just worked that out. 3 Nov. You?


----------



## Lindylou

I can't cope with ikea, it stresses me out because I cannot find my way out but dh mum is Swedish so they love ikea! I'm lagging behind you ladies, this is number one for me. Hoping to have more but was so hard getting pregnant this time don't know how it will be getting
Pregnant with number 2. My ideal would be to get pregnant again very quickly but I'm sure having a little one here will be a bit of a passion killer :)


----------



## Bumpity1

We are going to Venice for afew days without the kids! My mum always has the girls every Oct half term and she's having our boy this time so we can have some time out before baby arrives. It's been such a hectic year for us so it will be nice and I can't celebrate being 40 with friends as I can't drink so we are going to have a party in the spring when we will both still be forty and we can celebrate properly. How old will you be Loompy?

Lindy I never used to ovulate before I had my first and needed fertility treatment to have her. Having one baby can sometimes kick start your system like it did mine. I was pregnant again after 12 months and that's with only ovulating 2-3 times. You never know you may be pleasantly surprised like I was!


----------



## Lindylou

Fingers crossed. I think te ivf kick started something even though they said I was ovulating. 
I would love to go to Venice. When are you going? X


----------



## Bumpity1

We are going Mon, back Thurs then I have a 4 hour round trip to pick the kids up on Fri. Italy is my favorite place, love the food and the people and I think it's so beautiful. Venice has been a tick off my list place to visit so am really excited. Just hope I don't tip a gondola over trying to get in,lol!


----------



## Loompylooloo

Venice is so beautiful! I went years ago and loved it but it was in the summer and a bit smelly. Sure it won't be that bad at this time of the year. The pizza and ice cream are delicious!! Have a wonderful time!
I am going to be 39 on my birthday.
LindyLou, I think being pregnant can kick start things too. I hope it does for you and you go on to have more!


----------



## 3sisters

Wow. Being able to go to Italy sounds so exciting. 

I live in Honolulu and we have no real season changes or IKEA. Only commercials, which is kind of funny since we don't have one.

I guess I can't complain about living in Honolulu my whole life. I have traveled to the mainland before but never out of the country. My youngest daughter has never seen snow. After baby comes next year I think I will take them to see a seasonal change. It must be so beautiful.


----------



## Seity

I didn't even want a 2nd and I have easy pregnancies, no sickness or anything. It's just that my son has been so hard, I still have trouble wrapping my head around having to deal a baby again.
I would love to go to Italy someday. I've been to quite a few places, but haven't been there yet.
My husband and I did Maui for our honeymoon and it was just lovely. I could definitely live in Hawaii. I grew up in Southern California, so I understand the whole never having seasons change and never seeing snow.
I turn 40 next summer, so OH is definitely getting snipped as soon as hockey season is over (This coming March). I don't want to risk another accidental pregnancy.


----------



## Loompylooloo

Wow 3sisters! Living in Hawaii sounds amazing! I wih I didn't have to deal with snow. There was some here this morning. Nice to look at but I refuse to drive in it!


----------



## Bumpity1

Yes I heard Venice can be smelly in the summer, that's why we thought it would be a good time to go now. It looks like this cold snap we are having today is following me to Venice though :(. As long as its not pouring down I don't mind.

3sisters living in Honolulu must be a real pleasure, the weather here is so unpredictable. We've just had the wettest summer ever on record here, not fun! 

I'd love my DH to have the snip but he has always said he wouldn't have one. I think I might be able to persuade him now as I think the thought of accidentally having another one is more frightening,lol! 

Will not be posting for a while now as away so have a good week ladies :)


----------



## Bumpity1

OMG Loompy, I thought it was cold here! Where are you in Herts?


----------



## Loompylooloo

Yup, in Herts. It was just a smattering of snow on the cars which turned to ice. Bleurgh!


----------



## PerpetualMama

I am alive and well, ladies. 
I am in school full time and unfortunately I have to spend every waking minute doing homework and preparing for classes. To top it off, I just found out that the Medical leave of absence I was told in June that I could get from my program is no longer offered. Now I am stuck finishing off these classes for the next 8 weeks even though I will only be allowed back into the program (since I AM definitely leaving at the end of this semester) if someone happens to drop out of next year's group of new students. I can't afford to pay back the financial aid that paid for the classes, so I am stuck here. I'm so turned off the ultrasound field right now and have been debating wheteher or not I want to do it at all. DH thinks it is just my hormones. I am so miserably unhappy that I worked for 4 1/2 years for this and now I have no path. :cry: And I'm PISSED at the head of ultrasound for offering me something and then renegging, when I based my decisions on the assurance of a medical leave of absence.
What I really want to do is work with the elderly. It has been my passion since I was about 5 or 6 years old. I'm praying for guidance.

Little one is active as ever and I just love it! I have gained about 16 lbs or so, and feel huge. the top of my uterus seems to not be rising, to me anyway, but doc measured it last visit and said it was fine. 
I am often short of breath, and when I sit my innards feel cramped up under my lungs. At 24 +3 feeling so distended, I cannot imagine how I will feel at 42 weeks! (and yes, I think she'll follow suit and be a super late baby.
Posterior placenta here, 2 cm from the cervix. Doc agreed to a 3rd trimester scan to check location of pacenta. She is such a sweetheart!
I am up and wide awake at night constantly. Can't fall back to sleep. I walk around in a daze and exhausted all the time (and this is why I don't want to try to juggle full time school and ultrasonic Physics with a newborn). If I can barely handle it all now, how on Earth will I handle it with a baby added in?

I will not be on much in the next 8 weeks til this hell is over, but will try to check in now and then...and I'll be back in time for Christmas and beyond! Thanks for all the concern <3


----------



## PerpetualMama

Yay! school is cancelled due to a pending hurricane :happydance:


----------



## Seity

lol PM - Not often you get a 'yay' for an impending hurricane. Hopefully by the time it gets to RI, it's nothing more than some rain. Our offices on Long Island are gearing up for the storm surges and possible flooding in the nearby areas.


----------



## 3sisters

PM- Is there anyway you can write an appeal to the Provost ? I would be really bummed and I know what it's like because I am in the same boat for nursing. I actually have to take an new test for entry into the program due to new requirements and will be taking it Dec. 9th while huge and uncomfortable. I wonder if they will let me bring in a pillow for a 3 hour exam.

I live in a valley that is very green due to rain. This particular week was very humid. Without the A/c I would have died. Here when the weather dips to 68 we will bust out the uggs and sweatpants. That will be winter.


----------



## Loompylooloo

3 sisters.....I can't believe that feels cold to you! Today is a mild 9.5 degrees...about 47 degrees so not too bad thankfully as I can only just squeeze into my coat. My mum has lent me one but I s a tad put off it when I saw an elderly lady wearing the same one as me!
Been sick today and feeling a bit yucky. Think it is just tiredness so going for a nap. 
Night night!


----------



## PerpetualMama

3sisters said:


> PM- Is there anyway you can write an appeal to the Provost ? I would be really bummed and I know what it's like because I am in the same boat for nursing. I actually have to take an new test for entry into the program due to new requirements and will be taking it Dec. 9th while huge and uncomfortable. I wonder if they will let me bring in a pillow for a 3 hour exam.
> 
> I live in a valley that is very green due to rain. This particular week was very humid. Without the A/c I would have died. Here when the weather dips to 68 we will bust out the uggs and sweatpants. That will be winter.

I'm not even sure I want to do ultrasound anymore. I've been saying it since the second week of classes, and we're in week 9. I'm not sure if it's due to the impossibility of my situation or just to the fact that I didn't realize I would have to scan track marks on junkies, and be exposed to some of the horrific stuff my teachers keep telling us about. I have spent so much time in school and have lost so much time with my family being so focused on my grades that I'm just so so tired of the whole ordeal. 
I had thoughts of other fields to get into but my college only offers those courses at their campus that is over an hour away from my house one way. That's 4 nights a week plus all day Saturdays. That's more time than what I'm in school now. I have a lot of praying and soul searching to do in the next couple of months. :nope:
Seity: We've gotten strong winds, power outages, tons of heavy rain and flooding in some areas. Schools were closed today, and some areas have no school tomorrow. My lights have dimmed 4 times in the past 10 minutes. I think we might finally lose power too :dohh:


----------



## Lindylou

PP- good to see you on here. Cannot believe how little support yog are getting considering your pregnancy. You think that your studies would make allowances and allow you to have a break and then pick it back up. 
I hope you keep safe with this awful storm. We have to cope with our not so warm summers and cold wet winters but are so protected from extremes luckily.


----------



## PerpetualMama

we did not lose power, but a lot of people in our area did. I think things are getting back to normal around the state, finally. I actually saw the sun today! But now it's dark and looks like rain again. Went for diabetes test yesterday (Non-fasting) doc called toda and said I am 1 point too high. Yeah, I think it is the atrocious way I have been eating these last few weeks. Time to cut out ALL the junk. Shame on me :dohh: Doc won't make me do the fasting one, just finger sticks at my appts :nope: ouch!


----------



## 3sisters

I am taking the glucose challenge on Monday. Not looking forward to it. Had GB last time and know that there is a risk. Hopefully I will pass. Found a good doula and she suggested walking while waiting before taking the blood draw to help receptors work. I am going to try it. Don't want to have GB again.

PM- Glad the storm didn't take out power. Also you are lucky if Doc is only going to do pokes at the office. 1 point isnt' that much.

What happened to our group, hope they are okay after storm if they are in that area..


----------



## Loompylooloo

Morning ladies
Have woken up from 13 hours sleep! So tired. Kids are staying with grandparents for a couple of nights to give us a rest. Still living at the inlaws and it is hard work although they are not here. 
Hope everyone in the US is safe...thinking of you all.
C


----------



## Seity

Good luck with the test 3sisters! I have my GTT on the 19th. Last time I failed the 1 hour and passed the 3 hour. I knew that the first test wasn't accurate, so I'm glad that they just have everyone do a 2 hour test now. I have enough trouble gaining weight, I'd hate to have to give up my sugar.

PM - My cousins in RI lost power for a few hours, but otherwise, no damage, so that's good. I've seen some of the pics of downtown in the online Newport Buzz site- Yikes!


----------



## WhoopC

Hi everyone, just checking in. I have my glucose test on Monday the 5th, I don't remember what it was like but I do know that with my daughter I had to go on bed rest after that test, I had pre-eclampsia (?) with her. 

So far, I'm doing real well, gained only 12 lbs (thank the lord), with my two older children (well their both adults now! - 20 yr old DD and 18 yr old DS) I had gained upwards of 50-60 lbs each. 

Been having a hard time with the OH so looks like a split might be inevitable if he cannot quit his super selfish ways....so I've been EXTREMELY emotional, up until a few days ago when I prayed and asked God to please help me deal with my emotions. Now, although I feel a sadness about our relationship, I'm not nearly as overly emotional about it.

Almost to the 3rd tri!!


----------



## Loompylooloo

WhoopC I hope you sort things out with your OH. I have also been overly emotional! Must be those pregnancy hormones kicking in!
Do we all have a glucose test or just some of us. I don't remember ever having one before and no one has mentioned one to me.


----------



## Seity

It's standard in the US to give it to everyone, but my understanding is the UK only give it to those with a risk factor, even though you don't need a risk factor to develop GD. :shrug:


----------



## Lindylou

Loompy- I've not had one but me did mention checking pee at an appt x


----------



## 3sisters

Under a hundred days to go. My due date back to Feb 9. Wow time is starting to pick up and pretty soon we will have no time.. or less than now. 

I also have an u/s to see if the CPC cyst on baby went away. I suspect it did and hope for a positive. I get to see baby one more time. Although I am thinking about also doing a 3d u/s. Has anyone had one before ? They do look kind of creepy but I was thinking it might be cool. It's not a required U/s so I have to make an appointment with a special place and pay out of pocket.

Is anyone considering doing the 3d u/s ?


----------



## waitingmids

Hi sorry not been on for ages busy with work and family visits whilst I still feel like being sociable . I got my first terrible heart burn the other night after eating too much , how's everyone else doing with that and painfull trapped wind ? . 
At 24 weeks now still just put on 9lds so not getting too uncomfortable . Thinking I might start buying a few things , have managed to stay away from the baby shops so far :).


----------



## Lindylou

Wow 9lb and 12lb weight gains!!! I seem to have gained weight the past 3 weeks and developed my bump!! 
I had a 3d scan- it was amazing seeing the baby yawn and sucking his/her thumb. I found them a bit creepy but really loved seeing my baby.


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi Ladies, I am back from my trip away and glad to see that those ladies on the East Coast of US have managed to escape unscathed! I watched some of the news on cable from my hotel room and it looked terrible. Did you know that Venice floods this time of year! We had one night when we had to get back to our hotel early because of the flood alert, only to wake up to our hotel flooded. This is normal for them and despite flood barriers being up they spend all day pumping water out of the buildings knowing that another night of high tide is coming. I had no idea it was this extreme and they live like this. We had a lovely time though and it was so nice to spend time alone! 

Loompy I have never been offered a GT test before but this time I have. Mine is in 3 weeks when I'm 28 weeks.

Lindy aawwww how lovely to see the baby. I had a 4d scan done with my son and I loved it. He came out looking just like he did in the scan. We are thinking of having one done at 32 weeks so we can also ask if they will have a peek at placenta location. 

Keep well ladies x


----------



## Seity

I don't have the money to spend on a 3D U/S although they did do 3D at my 20 week scan both pregnancies. Gabriel did look like his scan and Samuel is the spitting image of Gabriel's scan picture, so I have a good idea what he'll look like at birth. 

:-( I lost .5 lb this week. I have no idea how with all the Halloween candy I've been eating. So, I'm only up 17 lbs, right back where I was 2 weeks ago at 24 weeks.
I was really hoping to be closer to 20 lbs gain by now. I'll have to gain 1.5-2 lbs a week to get to a 35-40 lb gain at the end of this pregnancy like I want and I just don't see that happening. :nope:


----------



## PerpetualMama

I've cut out a lot of the sugar I've been ingesting. I feel better, no constant super sweet taste in my mouth. I also found I can have a cup of coffee with a little Almond milk and no sugar and not get heartburn. I'm actually enjoying it without the sugar.
Yesterday was a day full of braxton hicks contractions. They became so frequent I started to get a little nervous. I don't remember having them this early, that noticable in my other pregnancies. Today I was studying alone at my mom's and I got some real sharp pains in the right side of my stomach. I get them sometimes and always assumed they were round ligament pain. Today they stretched all the way to my back, and the last one hurt so bad I nearly passed out. I couldn't stand up or move. It did eventually go away and I hobbled to her couch to lay on my left side while I studied. That was the end of that, but it really freaked me out. DH came home with my step-dad and wanted to bring me to the hospital, but I told him only if it happened again, and it didn't.
When I brought this up with my OB before she mentioned it could be the baby turning inside and twisting the uterus a little as she did. All I know is this weekend has me on edge now :dohh:
Here's my pumpkin bump at 25 w +1:


----------



## Lindylou

Lovely bump perpetual! 

Hope you are all doing well this weekend. 

Didn't know Venice had "floods" like that. So glad you had a lovely time. Are you getting the whooping cough vaccine? The uk one is a combined one and is not tested on pregnant women ( you cannot test drugs on pregnant women) but that worries me, but wouldnt want to put the Baby at risk.


----------



## Loompylooloo

Lindylou...I am supposed to be having one this week I think when I see the MW. What is it combined with? Are you having it? 
PerpetualMama ...your bump is beautiful. Looks about the size of my Humpty Bumpty! I am getting so many Braxton Hicks but I always get loads. Hope the other pain goes away!
Bumpity....so glad you had a good time. Didn't know about the floods either. Sounds like they take it in their stride though!
Seity....I wonder how you lost weight. I haven't weighed myself for a while but feel like a whale!

Busy day today. DH for respiratory appt at hospital this morning and DS has appt at Great Ormond St this afternoon for annual check up. All good fun!
Catch you all later!
C


----------



## Lulu

Morning ladies, I've been kind of MIA for a little while - no real reason, just busy doing nothing kind of stuff.

Glad you east coast US girls werent too badly effected by Sandy. One of my old school friends lives in South Salem? (they moved recently so not sure if thats where they are!) & they lost power but have there own back up generator, it wasn't too bad. Although they do have 4 kids aged 7-3, so like you PM, I can imagine that was enough stress to deal with!!

Bumpity I knew Venice was quite low lying but I had no idea it flooded so regularly. Must be strange living like that all the time, but I suppose the locals would just adapt!

I'm very happy that today it my v-day :happydance:, can hardly believe I've made it here!

Lindylou - I havent seen my midwife yet, appt tomorrow, so not sure what is happening about the whooping cough jag but I plan on getting it. My view is that's better to be safe than sorry.

Loompy hope all goes well today with your family's appointments.

Right better finish getting ready for work, see what excitement is in store for me this week!!!!


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi All,

Congrats on V day Lulu! It's exciting as we will all be moving into the last trimester over the next few weeks:happydance:

I have not been offered the whooping cough jab but I think my midwife is crap ( excuse the language!) anyway. Not sure I'd have it or not as not read any info on it yet. Loompy let us know what your midwife says about it and good luck with your family's hospital appointments.

I have been having loads of Braxton hicks, they seem quite strong already. I have been getting RLP too. At least im presuming its that! I have never had it before but it can be quite painful. It comes on suddenly and feels abit like a stitch, then suddenly it will go. Your bump is lovely by the way perpetual :). Hope your ok.

I've put on 2lbs this week. I said to DH that I thought I'd had a growth spurt as bump has got heavier. Only 7 & 1/2lbs up, but about 14 if you include the initial MS weightloss. Really don't want to put too much on as starting this pregnancy as the heaviest I've ever been anyway. :( 

Hope you are all having a good day x


----------



## Seity

Congrats on V day Lulu.
The whooping cough vaccine here is part the the DTaP, so Diphtheria, Tetanus, and Pertussis is the combo. I had it just over a week ago. Sore arm for about 2-3 days; otherwise, fine.
I have no idea how/why I lost weight. It's insane. Finally stabilized at 1.5 lbs lost for the week? :wacko: My breasts finally started producing colostrum this week, so maybe the milk production used some extra calories. Not amused by the loss when I'm trying my hardest to gain 1.5-2 lbs a week from now on. I started this pregnancy 7 lbs under where I started with Gabriel and I was a low weight for my height back then, so while this loss still has me up 16 lbs from the start, it's not where I'd like to be. I'm trying to gain at least 35-40 lbs by the end.


----------



## Lindylou

The vaccine in the uk is called Repavix. Here is the nhs website link https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/pregnancy-and-baby/Pages/whooping-cough-vaccination-pregnant.aspx
I think I will have a chat to my mw about it. Nobody has mentioned it to me yet but there has been a fair bit in the papers and tv. Heaven help me when it gets to MMR time :)

Hope everybody is well, enjoy bonfire night!! Started already here.


----------



## Loompylooloo

Evening ladies! DH's appt went ok. Hilarious camp respiratory nurse had me in stitches! He change one medication but said he didn't think he could do much more and will have to see what the consultant says. He is very upset about it all and feels a bit low but we will see what happens! Toby had his annual check up at Great Ormond St Hospital and they said his cardiac function was excellent and they don't want to see him for 2 years. What a relief!
Will let you know what happens with MW but I think I a going to have the jab.
Bumpity ..what is RLP? 
I have got horrible pelvic pain on and off. Really sore when I walk. Was ok for a while but come back now. Going to check that out with MW too.
Keep smiling!


----------



## Bumpity1

RLP is my lazy way of writing Round ligament pain! Where's the pain in your pelvis Loompy? Have you had it before? I've definitely got more pregnancy niggles this time. I think it's my bodies way of saying NO MORE PLEASE, or maybe it's just my age, haha! That's fantastic news about Toby, you must be so pleased :). I hope your DH recovers soon it must be frustrating for him.

My friends 1yr old has just had whooping cough and it's really not pleasant. Will see what my MW says. Won't be surprised if she doesn't mention it.

Lindy my son kissed the nurse after she gave him his MMR. It made her cry as she said that had never happened before in the 25 yrs she's been a nurse! he didn't even flinch. I was so worried before hand.

Loompy was it you that said almonds were good for heartburn? I'm going to try perpetuals idea and use almond milk in my milk shakes in the eve. Will see if it works!


----------



## Lulu

Finally heard my baby's heartbeat today :happydance: Had my latest midwife appt and she finally broke out the doppler :) I've been too paranoid to use my own, plus its somewhere in the loft so would means lots of digging around! 

I've booked my appointment to have my whooping cough jag, 4 weeks from today, same time as my next midwife appt. 

I havent really had much pain so far this pregnancy (could just be tempting fate with that comment!), when I was pregnant with Euan I had quite painful spd so I'm hoping that doesn't come back. My bump is starting to get a bit heavy if I need to stand or walk for a while, like at our local firework display last night, but nothing too bad yet.

As for heartburn, I'm popping Rennies like they are sweets!


----------



## Loompylooloo

Bumpity, my pelvic pain in right in the middle between my legs and the top of my thighs. Was better last week but I think Roo hs changed position and is somewhere awkward. Yes, it was me who said almonds were good for heartburn. Never heard of almond milk. Where do you get it? So pleased about Toby but also feel like my little annual comfort blanket has disappeared! DH is really stressed and consequently being a grumpy man which I have to admit I am struggling a little to be patient with. Am doing my best Under the circumstances but hard work! At least the end is in sight for my building works...........I hope and then we can move back home again! 
Lulu, so nice to hear the heartbeat. I am looking forward to hearing it on Thursday. Have a doppler somewhere in my building site house! Will have to dig it out!


----------



## Lindylou

Ooo lovely hearing hb. It is such a reassuring sound! Cannot wait to see me and hear it again in 2 weeks. Hearing soooooo many old wives tales at the minute about gender. Everybody is guessing I'm having a boy and look shocked when I say I honestly havent got any inkling what it is!


----------



## Seity

Yay HB! I can't imagine waiting that long to hear it. I'm a home doppler addict in the early days. Been listening in since just before 8 weeks. Even had the midwife take a listen at my 8 week appointment. Obviously, I have posterior placenta to hear it so early on. I think I stopped using mine at 16 weeks when the baby decided to kick me daily.


----------



## 3sisters

Sounds like everyone is getting the same kind of pains here and there.

Tomorrow I shall get the results of the dreaded Glucose challenge. That stuff made me really feel bad for a while. I also had a TB test but no one has mentioned any of the other stuff to me.

Today was my follow up for the CPC cyst which have both gone away and all seems normal. Baby they said weighs 2.1 lbs. The tech did a 3d pix and it was very scary. The first one looked like a platypus (spelling ?) but the second one showed a little face. It was nice of the tech to do that.

We are desperately trying to find a boys name we can agree upon. Now it feels like a baby is coming. I think DH really saw that today when he came to the u/s. Has everyone picked out their names ? I have wierd feelings but not sure if they are braxton hicks. Dr. says baby must be turning. So happy he was head down today and hope he stays like that.


----------



## PerpetualMama

3sisters said:


> Sounds like everyone is getting the same kind of pains here and there.
> 
> Tomorrow I shall get the results of the dreaded Glucose challenge. That stuff made me really feel bad for a while. I also had a TB test but no one has mentioned any of the other stuff to me.
> 
> Today was my follow up for the CPC cyst which have both gone away and all seems normal. Baby they said weighs 2.1 lbs. The tech did a 3d pix and it was very scary. The first one looked like a platypus (spelling ?) but the second one showed a little face. It was nice of the tech to do that.
> 
> We are desperately trying to find a boys name we can agree upon. Now it feels like a baby is coming. I think DH really saw that today when he came to the u/s. Has everyone picked out their names ? I have wierd feelings but not sure if they are braxton hicks. Dr. says baby must be turning. So happy he was head down today and hope he stays like that.


yes, she will be Anneliese Marie. 
ob appt in just over a week, and i imagine she will book my 3rd trimester scan to check placenta location. 1 week til 3rd trimester! 
I still feel completely unprepared for this baby. After Christmas when school is out i can focus my last 6 (to 8) weeks on getting stuff ready for her. Right now school has me overloaded :growlmad:


----------



## Bumpity1

Loompy, totally understand the comfort blanket thing, think I would be the same. Got almond milk today, it was in the section for long life milks. Went abit mad and bought a chocolate flavoured one and also bought a hazelnut milk too! Completely nothing to do with heartburn but I love hazelnuts! Had the almond milk in my tea and it was nice so may start using it as I use soya in tea anyway. Have heartburn tonight so not sure it's working! 
I wonder if you have SPD? Definitely speak to your midwife about it.

3sisters so glad that your scan was good today. I think we are going to struggle with a boys name too. Haven't even started to think yet.....


----------



## Seity

We decided on Samuel Vincent. I think it goes very nicely with Weeble #1's name, Gabriel Raymond. 
Boys names were very hard for us. I think there are just a lot more girl names we both like.


----------



## Lindylou

I think names are so difficult to decide upon. We seem to be leaning towards old fashioned traditional names.


----------



## Loompylooloo

Hi ladies!
Went to see the MW today, who was lovely! I had bloods taken and there are traces of nitrates in my urine so I may have an infection but I don't think I have. I am measuring 28cm which is just right for 28 weeks. I heard Roo's heartbeat which was so nice. It was squiggling about like a crazy person! She said said I probably do have SPD and just to keep my legs together and not sit with them wide apart. Am having my whooping cough jab tomorrow. The best news is that they are more than happy for me to have a home birth! So excited!
Hope you are all ok!
C


----------



## Bumpity1

Ooooh a home birth. Have you had one before? 

I feel like I have suddenly got massive. Had strangers asking me when I'm due this week so must be really obvious now. Worked out I already weigh the same as I did at the end of my pregnancy with my DS :cry: feeling really well though and pleased the iron supplements have really sorted out my tiredness and breathlessness.

Lindy I love old fashioned names, especially for girls. if we were having a girl I'd have a long list by now.


----------



## Seity

That's great Loompy. The last thing I'd ever want is a home birth, but for ladies who do want it, it's nice when they get the OK to get the birth that they want. :thumbup:
Bumpity - That's great news the iron supplements are working!


----------



## Loompylooloo

I have had 2 home births. One was a total accident as I thought I would have a while between my waters breaking and the arrival of the little beastie and I got as far as putting my trousers on before announcing I thought my insides were falling out........was a baby! My mum caught Rachael on the bathroom floor as DH spoke to ambulance co trol whilst turning very green! The second one was planned and not as quick! 
I feel ginormous but people keep saying I am small. I think they Re being polite!


----------



## Lindylou

Loompy- great news about the home birth! I still haven't decided 100% what to do and my mw said just see how I feel. If I'm ok and comfortable stay at home but know the option is there to go to hospital. Would like to try water birth as hot baths help me with Af pains a lot. 
Lady I work with had ababy boy today (no name yet) Her 1st, labour started 1am, headed hospital at 2 had to change hospital because there was no room !! Finally admitted at 4am and baby arrived at 5:30!!! If only I could have a 4;30 hour labour :)


----------



## Bumpity1

DH has started to decorate nursery today! Am really excited! Really wanted to get it done before Xmas so it wasn't a rush after. The room is currently pink all over! So definitely needs a makeover :). Hope your all having a great weekend :)


----------



## Seity

How exciting Bumpity. I'm hoping to build the cradle this weekend. 
3rd tri today!


----------



## Lindylou

So exciting bumpity- what have you gone for? I got a call to say furniture can be delivered next week but have had to postpone it because want carpets cleaned first.


----------



## 3sisters

okay... So I failed the first glucose challenge. I just asked the nurse to pass me through to the sweet and low program. It's monitoring and diet anyway. ( I had it last time).Nurse says they can't do that becuase they need the actual numbers on the test. OB nurse is a little bit of a stickler and not fun. So I have to take the 3 hour challenge. Hope
I pass.

I am normally a very happy and cheerful person but am noticing that I getting irritated more easily. Right now in particular with regards to the guy that is renovating our house. Major miscommunication although they have no problem taking the money.

Getting kind of irritated with stupid people and things. My husband noticed and asked why? After some thought I am thinking it might be because I am starting to feel a bit vulnerable and have absolutely no tolerance for BS right now. Still pleasant but I could really give it to someone if I had to. Normally I am a happy people pleaser. 

Must be hormones and being uncomfortable for most of the day. Must remember my mantra; I am calm and light.

Boy name ideas; Colton, Noah, keanu, makua.. No one seems to agree.

Also will be cramming for tests until December.. If I go early like last time ( induction) i only have 10 weeks left. holy moly and then a real baby. It's starting to go by fast.


----------



## Lindylou

Got my new car. Gone from 2 seats to big car which is slower but lovely BUT went through a speed camera I go through every day at 60 instead of 50 because dial Is different. So angry with myself- 3points and a fine and never had that before :( Gettin really stressed over arranging cover for mat leave as need to cover me and another girl. Hope I have it sorted on Tuesday.


----------



## waitingmids

Hi we collect our new bigger sensible car on Wednesday , it has to be done . Lindylou r u self employed too ? . I have my own business manageress went on mat leave 6 weeks ago the girl I got to cover her lasted 4 weeks thankfully I ve just got back an ex employee up for covering her and extra hours come Jan when I take some time off. It s a nightmare husbands already joking I ll take a week off .


----------



## Lindylou

Yes waiting- I'm self employed, contract with the NHS so if I don't meet targets they take money off us! My partner does not want to look after the business when I go off so has said we either have to sell or I buy him out. He is close to retirement now. So stress of going into debt, getting cover and having first baby :) Happy days eh!! Just wish I could get cover sorted and then can relax and look forward to maternity leave. When are you finishing work?

Just saw mw. Said all going well. Hb 130bpm :) Said baby is growing well.


----------



## Bumpity1

Lindy, we have to get a new car too. But we have to get a 7 seater! DH has started looking as time seems to be going so quick. He works away a lot too so has to get things done when he has time. We have gone for Cath Kidston vintage cars wallpaper and a light stone on other walls. Our nursery furniture has been passed down since my first and she's 13 in Jan so we have definitely got the use out of it! The furniture is being painted off white so room should have a fresh vintage feel. It's looking lovely already. Hope you sort your maternity leave out.

3sisters did you have any idea you would fail the glucose test? I have mine next Monday and think I would be shocked if I failed. Just don't feel any different but they say you don't always get symptoms with Gestational diabetes. 

Congrats on 3rd tri Seity! I'm there on Thurs, another milestone passed!


----------



## Seity

I failed the 1 hour last pregnancy and I knew I didn't have GD. Passed the 3 hour. So glad they realized the 1 hour is crap and just give everyone a 2 hour one now. I have my 2 hour GTT on the 19th.
No way we could afford a new car. Luckily my car is in good shape and there's no way I'd let my husband sell/trade his truck. We can totally fit 2 kids in the little access cab when we need to. It's just a tight fit.


----------



## Lindylou

Saw mw today. Heartbeat good and strong at about 130bpm and said size etc looks good. Only checked bp otherwise. Not mentioned glucose test.


----------



## 3sisters

honestly I had been checking my glucose levels and they were never really that high. I asked the nurse what my level was after one hour it was 235 ml. Supposed to be 120. I was shocked because I never ever get that high when I check my levels at home. I know I am at risk because I had it last time so I went to the drug store and purchased the whole blood testing kit to check on myself.

I also have been eating so much more protein this pregnancy. The last time when I failed i was literally only eating carbs and it was christmas right before the test. Anywhoo, I was really hoping to pass. Now I must take the dreaded long test. My doula suggested I get up and walk around to help receptors and processing but it didnt' help for the 1 hour.

Weird I guess there is still a small chance that I will pass the 3 hour but I am not expecting it. I don't think I will need insulin or anything just dietary monitoring. I have also been walking a bit more lately. All those things are supposed to help.

I haven't really been able to discern any BH. I do have some wierd feelings and think that might be it but not really anything that shouts out BH. I think I remember having them alot last time. 

Feet are getting swollen but days of walking seem to help. Sleep is not great but better if I drink earlier in the day. If I drink later I will pee all night.

Got the 7 seater right before finding out I was pregnant. So glad. If both my girls bring a friend I was out of seats. Wish it didn't guzzle so much gas. Getting in the car is hard sometimes and once I parked then came back and couldn't get in. Stalls were small and my belly couldn't fit through. I had to call my friend who is only 12 weeks and she squeezed in and reversed for me...lol.


----------



## Bumpity1

We have no choice but to get a 7 seater otherwise we won't be able to go out as a family. One of the joys of having 4! 

I was going to have abit of a rant on here about car parking spaces when pregnant, then I see 3sisters has already had the same problem too. I couldn't get in my car yesterday as someone parked soooooo close to my car that even a non pregnant person wouldn't have been able to get in. The passenger side was not much better but after having abit of a meltdown in front of 2 of my children I managed to squeeze in the passenger side then awkwardly climb over. Have to remember to park in spaces where no one can park next to me from now on! Parking spaces in the US are generally so much bigger than what we get here.


----------



## Loompylooloo

Glad I am not the only fatty who can't get into my car ;)
Still not back in my house and slowly going insane and so are kids...... DH still unwell so going back to GP tomorrow who I begged for help this afternoon........
Already got a 7 seater but DH keeps talking about those minivan things! I struggle to park what I have already! Bumpity which 7 seater do you have? We have a Seat Alhambra. 
So tired today...must be sharing a bed with a wiggly 7 year old! 
Keep smiling ladies!


----------



## Bumpity1

Haha! I'm definitely turning into a little fatty. Can't do up my large winter coat now. DH said I could wear his but he's so big I will look like a bag lady! 
We haven't bought our car yet but will get a 4x4 as we are surrounded by country roads and will need one in the snow. Having to buy a car for a baby is an expense but we haven't bought a new car in years so we were due to upgrade one of ours anyway. Loompy you must be going mad not being in your own home yet. I really hope you get it sorted soon, at least by Xmas! What have the doctors said about your DH? Should he be getting better by now? 

When my DS started school in Sep there was 3 other mums in his class pregnant. 1 had her baby a week early 2 weeks ago and 1 is having her baby tomorrow by elcs! I feel I still have ages, it's not fair!!!! Will have lots of practice cuddles though :) 

Is anyone feeling uncomfortable yet? I still feel ok but can feel baby starting to fill up the space. Am making the most of being comfortable, got a feeling I've only got a couple of weeks left :(


----------



## Loompylooloo

Bumpity.....I am not very comfortable anymore. I feel like Roo hasn't got much room left in the and just keeps jabbing me with feet and elbows. My bump feels tight and I struggle to do my hoes up. No idea what I will be like in 11 more weeks! 
I am hoping to be home within the next week but to be honest am not holding my breath. They are doing the finishing bits of painting etc before my garden doors are installed on Thursday. DH going to pop into tomorrow and say we want things finished ASAP as we need to go home! The dr is not sure why DH is still so mouldy but I am hoping she will sort something out tomorrow. Seems like he has a slightly unusual case of late onset asthma.
Am so tired.....plopped on settee and DH managing to put 3 to bed. Am on my last legs tonight! Hope you ladies are all doing ok!
C


----------



## Lindylou

Not getting past cars in the car park was something I hadn't realised would be a problem until Monday!! I stupidly thought I was my normal size but it was a tight squeeze. Will park miles away from shops and then get out of breath walking back to car! I am getting bigger and people noticing now. Feel fat but sat the point were its ok- but much bigger and it won't be. 
Dh has been away 2 nights Snd I have slept so well. He is back and here I am at 1am not asleep. But work has really annoyed me today. My partner in work had a real rant last week that one of the people working for us was rushing there work too much (she has taken extra on and I'd struggling to cope) so here workload and therefore salary needed reducing from April. As he has insisted I buy him out of work he suggested this was done in January - he wouldn't deal with it then it would all be on my shoulders - but I said I wanted him with me as its not a thing I felt comfortable doing. He left all the talking up me and sort of grunted then afterwards marched out and walked her down the coffee shop whispering. I know he was putting all the blame on me. I'm so cross at him because it was all his suggestion then he makes me the big baddy!!! It's crap being the boss. Just needed a rant because I'm so mad at him. Sorry to rant- just thought getting it off my chest may help me sleep but may have sent you lot to sleep. Sorry!! 

My car just seats 5, my SIL had the 7 seater version for the reasons you have all said. Hopefully 5seats will do me for a while because this car feels huge to my old one. Getting drive entrance made wider because I struggle parking it but using the excuse my far belly won't fit around soon and then neither will a pram:)

Loompy- hope your dh gets better soon and you all get into your home again soon. Xxx

Hope everybody else is doing ok. Big hugs xx


----------



## 3sisters

Loompy; Hope your husband gets better quick. You definitely will need support and less to worry about. 

Please no judging but on Monday I took the girls to the mall to pick up a few things. The parking spaces were very tight so I pulled out my moms handicap placard and parked in the handicapped spot. lol. Now technically you can actually get a temporary pass when preganant but no one does that. And in reality I can't really walk that far and uphill to the store. I just waddled extra hard when I got out but no one really looked at me that wierd.
I hope I didnt' take the wind from someone in a wheel chair but there were other handicapped spaces. Just absolutely no regular ones. I am so scared of getting trapped again and unable to get into the car I honestly don't even think I could crawl through the back and make it over the seats with my huge belly. Can you imagine getting a baby in and out in the carseat. It would also be impossible with that kind of parking. 

I can hardly believe I have 11 weeks to go. It's time to get some serious "nesting" done. And it's the holidays coming. I know I am not going to be able to fight traffic at the mall and better start online now. Maybe Black Friday. I know there are alot of really great sales online at my favorite shops. Last year I took the girls shopping at 3 am to victorias secret and macys. Crazy... Can't go this year..lol. All of that hoopla for a free duffle bag but teens love that stuff.

Is anyone else online shopping for the holidays ? I am just too big to be in large crowds right now.


----------



## Lindylou

3sisters- I will now be tempted to park in parent and child spaces, well I sort of have a child with me :) I was in NYC a few years ago for black Thursday. The sales are fantastic!! I hate the shops at weekends so hopefully get a lot of Christmas shoppin done this Monday. I want to scrub the house but have not got the energy, waitin for an energy rush to do it. Having carpets cleaned tomorrow ready for baby furniture to arrive. Cannot wait to see the cot in the room. Think it will feel so real then but with this bump it's hard to forget :)


----------



## JJay

Hi everyone, hope you're all well :) I haven't posted in a while as work has been manic. I can't believe 3rd tri is here already. I'm starting to get seriously stressed that I haven't got anything ready yet. We are also moving house on the 10th January - eeeeek!

I don't think anyone would mind a big bumpy lady parking in the parent and child spaces. I've twice gotten stuck in a normal space when someone has parked next to me whilst I was in the supermarket and I couldnt open the door wide enough to get back into the car. I had to wait until they finished their shopping!

J x


----------



## Seity

I can't even remember the last time I didn't shop online. I hate stores and shopping, so I've been buying online since it was possible to do so.
I never nested first time around and doubt I will this time either. It may have something to do with the fact that not having anything ready doesn't really bother me :haha:


----------



## JJay

I wish I could be laid back about it! I'm normally super relaxed about stuff but pregnancy turns me a bit OCD! 

Just got back from picking Rosie up from nursery and she has the chicken pox! She can't go back until the spots have scabbed over so I'll have to stay home from work for around a week. Hopefully that will give me some time to get organised!


----------



## Lindylou

Poor little Rosie. Hope she is better soon x


----------



## 3sisters

No parent and child spaces here yet. SAd. There is only handicap. Except for the valet parking at the mall during Christmas but the valet parking is on the other side of the mall and the walk is long. Especially after you've shopped and am carrying a few items. Too bad we don't have more mommy spots.

Starting to ache right under the breast.

Chicken pox... oooh nooo. I hope you have had them and contact your doctor.

Have you guys had any days where your hunger level is really high. Today I couldn't stop eating. Yesterday I could stop... Wierd..


----------



## Bumpity1

Yes I have days where I'm more hungry than others. I get full very quickly though now and am better if I eat less but more often.

Those ladies that are on their 2nd or more pregnancies how many midwife appointments are you scheduled to have in the 3rd tri? Just curious as I've got my 28 then I'm not seen until I'm 34 weeks. I just wondered if this was the norm for ladies of our age! 

Lindy, poor you not being able to sleep! I had 1 night last week where I was up otherwise I've had a good couple of weeks. Although im starting to find myself waking up more to change position. Feel free to rant all you like that's what we are here for! Being team yellow have you found it easy to choose what you wanted for the nursery?

Jjay I hop Rosie doesn't get chicken pox too badly, and your ok.


----------



## JJay

Thanks everyone, she's still fine at the moment just spotty :) 

I am starving all of the time at the moment and craving carbs and sweet stuff. Piling weight on but can't seem to help eating! Hopefully I'll lose it with breastfeeding like last time. 

I just got back from my 28 week appointment. I'm measuring 35cm so am being sent for a scan and consultant appointment next Wednesday. They have also booked me in for an extra appointment at 31 weeks to keep an eye on me. If the measurement had been ok I wouldn't have seen anyone until 34 weeks. I still have to have my scan on 2nd January for previa so another chance to see baby :) 

Everything else fine and baby is head down xx


----------



## Loompylooloo

Poor of Rosie! Hope she feels better soon!
I had a 28 week appt Nd then wasn't supposed to be seen until 34 weeks but MW said I could go back at 31 weeks. Was relieved as I didn't want to wait that long. Apparently this MW likes to keep,her eye on her ladies and as I didn't see her last time she would,like to meet meet especially if I am having a home birth.
House is taking shape! My patio doors were installed today and the end is in sight! Feel so relieved but more tired than ever! 
DH gone part time At work for at least the next month so I am hoping that will allow him to recover a bit.
Keep smiling! 
C


----------



## Seity

Poor Rosie. 
I had my son vaccinated for chicken pox. My husband has never had it and as primary caregiver we felt it was better to vaccinate our son both to protect both him and my husband who would have been at risk otherwise.
I have my 28 week appointment and GTT on Monday. I have appointments every 2 weeks until 36 when it's switches to every week. They don't change that just because it's not a first baby at the office I go to.
I've been eating and eating, but can't seem to put the weight on. I'm worried the midwife won't be happy when I get weighed on Monday.
I think our Wegman's grocery store has parent/child parking, but I've never felt the need for it. I can walk just fine from anywhere. I think we do have bigger parking spaces in the US for the most part, so that may be part of it.


----------



## Bumpity1

I have my GTT on mon too. 28 week appointment the following mon. Will be interesting to see if I get offered another appointment before 34 weeks. Think my MW is quite poor though so not expecting much. 

Hope you put some weight on Seity. Have you lost anymore?

Glad the end is in sight for you Loompy! Fingers crossed! 

DH away tonight and am very tired. Looking forward to getting kids to bed, watching some mindless T.V then early to bed. :)


----------



## JJay

What is GTT?

I am also shattered today and will be going to bed not long after Rosie :)


----------



## JJay

Just googled it. I didn't have a GTT last time and the midwife didn't mention it. Is everyone having this?


----------



## Seity

Everyone in the US has it (GTT). For some reason, (I assume $$), UK only seems to test people they consider 'at risk' even though anyone can get it.
I am up 1 lb after my loss, so I'm up 1 whole pound for the month. Considering they want me gaining more like 4-6 a month... ah well, not like I'm not eating and the belly is growing, so not much else I can do.


----------



## Bumpity1

Jjay this is my 4th pregnancy and the first time I've been offered it! I had my other 3 in London at the same hospital but am having this one somewhere different so maybe different guidlines? My MW said I should have it because I have PCOS and am more likely to get GD. But never been offered it before!

Your right Seity as long as belly's growing don't worry about it! most women would give their right arm to not put on loads of weight!


----------



## Lindylou

I had my 28 week appt last Monday and see her 4 weeks later. After that it's every two weeks. I have not been offered to GTT or had it mentioned. I have only had BP,
Blood test and Doppler done. Mw hasn't asked about weight gain at all. She just said could see my belly had grown and was right size so she was happy.


----------



## Loompylooloo

Same as Lindylou here...no GTT mentioned and never had one before, just a blood test, urine test and Doppler. They didn't mention weight as they could see that I look like I gave swallowed a bowling ball! I do look ridiculous! I parked too close to a tree outside my own house yesterday and had to climb across passenger seat......what a performance!
Still tired but feeling a bit more human today. Finished crocheting a hat that looks like a hat for DD. she looks very cute in it! 
Right, school run beckons!
Catch you later!


----------



## 3sisters

Seity.. you lucky gal. My goal was to not gain weight and only have the belly grow. So much for that .. Even though I have only gained 15-17 pounds, I started 15 heavier than normal so I feel that 30... Will try to exercise this weekend to help. I feel much better after being really active.

Since i have to take the dreaded three hour glucose test I find myself eating more sugar and carbs than before. Especially because i am trying to not eat them...argh... Well tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## Lindylou

I'm up 22lbs now! No wonder I'm not walking around as fast!


----------



## Seity

One of many things I did today:
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8338/8195245778_d35389d4e0.jpg
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8482/8195244992_6cda6e3dd4.jpg


----------



## Lindylou

Seity be careful on the ice!!


----------



## JJay

Ha ha you're ice skating and I'm struggling to walk! I can really feeling the weight of the baby pushing down now. It's like that film 'what to expect when you're expecting' and you're the one having the twins ;)


----------



## PerpetualMama

I had my OB appt Friday at 27 weeks, put on 7 lbs in 4 weeks. Absolutely disgusted. Up 23 lbs and still 13-15 weeks to go (she'll be late like all the others). Walking every morning and it helps me sleep better. Vericose vein in my leg sucks, so I try to stay off my feet for long periods.
I go back to OB in 3 weeks at 30 Weeks, then every 2 weeks til 36, then 1 week away until the little one arrives.

I am nearly done my Christmas shopping-hope to finish in the next couple days, I don't want to go out on black Friday like last year. It was insane and I don't want to be on my feet so much-even though I LOVE the deas!!! I will shop Amazon on-line for their sales if I have any last minute needs. It's going to be a rinky dink Christmas this year anyway since I'm so broke from no work-and my dad and brother are broke from no work so only my 2 youngest will get presents, mom and step dad are limited income now with mom approaching retirement in June so only 2 youngest will get stuff there too. I won't feel too bad though because gifts are finally not going to be the main focus. I'm actually keeping pretty close to my cap-off per child, which is always a struggle. Seeing as I have to take out of my savings for my time off for school, I am being extra cautious. Actually looking forward to this year's festivities, it is the only thing keeping me positive right now.

Just got word last night that my uncle David has a mass on both his pancreas and liver, pancreatic biopsy shows cancer and liver biopsy results pending. Prayers PLEASE, if you will, that the caught it early enough to treat. I know once diagnosis is made for pancreatic cancer it is 5 years or less at best if he's lucky. Praying for the longest time possible :cry:


----------



## Lindylou

Will say prayers perpetual x


----------



## Seity

Normally I'd be playing ice hockey this time of year. When I was pregnant with Gabriel I skated (and was doing spins) right up until I gave birth, so I'm not worried about being on the ice.

:hugs: PM! My MIL was diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer that had metastasized to her liver and brain a year ago Memorial Day. She's still with us and doing well considering. When we got the news, we worried that she'd never see Gabriel's second birthday and instead I'd bet odds she'll still be around for her 2nd grandchild's birth and Gabriel's 3rd and who know's how many other milestones.

We're struggling to get out of debt, so we're only spending $25-30 on Gabriel for Christmas this year. 
I've never gone out on Black Friday, but love that stores are finally realizing the value of online black Friday deals. I'm happy to take advantage of those.

GTT for me tomorrow morning. Not worried. I passed last time and fully expect to pass this time, so I can pig out on junk for the holidays.


----------



## Loompylooloo

Morning ladies. PM and Seity. I am sorry for your sad family news. I lost my dad to cancer 10 weeks before number 3 was born. I hope you have a long time with your respective relatives. 
We don't have Black Friday here. We did have a midnight toy sale in one of our big supermarkets but I couldn't manage it this year. We are going overboard with presents this year as we have spent so much on our house. I don't think they need so many toys anyway. 
Seity, I went roller skating about 18 months ago and fell on my bum. The bruise was spectacular! No ice skating for me. Am rubbish!
DH feeling a little better. Think the meds might be working finally! Fingers crossed! 
Have taken to crochet for stress relief and have made Roo a couple of hats. Will post a pic at some point. 
Breakfast and school run beckons......
Keep smiling!


----------



## Seity

Love my midwives. Because they have to work within an obgyn office they have to mention that they'll discuss an induction if I make it to 39 weeks because of my 'advanced maternal age'. All I did was say, no thanks, you're welcome to monitor me though and the midwife is all "Yeah, there's no reason for it, but the doctors make us mention it. It's fine to refuse." Seriously, they're they best and totally let you have whatever kind of birth you want (assuming no complications). Results, or not, of my GTT tomorrow. Basically, I don't want to hear from them because they only call if you don't pass.


----------



## Lindylou

My mw hasn't mentioned induction- she said babies come when they are good and ready. thinks its docs who feel the need to meddle when to me, as a first timer (!), mw seem to know best and have the common sense. Sure there are exceptions on both sides though. 

I can't sleep :( Its 12:30am and I'm up at 6am for work. Think it's because I'm dreading going back into work tomorrow


----------



## 3sisters

Going to start the xmas shopping this week. REiminding myself to finally order the family pix christmas cards on time. Especiallly since this will be our last as a family of five. Every year I have great intentions but end up late with the cards...

Have to go back to Dr. beginning of December and was told to get the 3 hour GTT by then. Haven't had time to do it yet so I don't want to rush. Scared of the results. And sitting there for 3 hours sounds exhausting and wasteful.

My heartbeat has been so fast lately. Scary.. I know thats also a side effect from Dehydration or anemia so I will try to drink. Starting to also get really tired especially after the day or any kind of event. Shopping at Safeway wiped me out today in the afternoon. I am used to having energy and moving alot ...sad.. 

elderly gravida.... advanced maternal age... lol. i have a sister 10 years older than me and she is just now going through menopause and my mom went through it at 52. Doesn't that mean we are still able to have children up to that point. It's kind of odd that the maternal age is so old after 35. I understand that fertility drops which sounds normal but until menopause we are ok.

I read on a forum that an older pregnant mom of 43 asked her doctor if she was too old ( worried about mental ******ation) the doctor promptly replied that he was born when his mom was 47 on a farm and he seemed okay. 

Actually one of the small blessings I think I have noticed is that I am able to survive on less sleep. I get 7.5 broken hours of sleep a night ( get up to pee a lot) but notice that when I do get sleep I am rested. When younger I needed alot more if the sleep was broken to function. Another friend told me that your body knows how to go into REM sleep in shorter cycles when you are experiencing insomnia or sleep disruptions. So less sleep will actually feel satisfying sometimes. But a NAP helps so much. Even 30 minutes and I am new.


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi Ladies, had my GTT yesterday. Was absolutely fine, I've heard a lot of ladies moan about the taste of the drink but honestly it was fine. It's definitely standard practice at my hospital to offer it to everyone. Apparently if there's a problem I will hear from the diabetic team within 48 hours. Not worried though, will be shocked if I hear from them.

I'm up 3-4 times a night for my bladder as well as having to keep changing position to get comfy so sleep is disturbed constantly. Beginning to feel tired. Lindy I hope you get some better sleep. Has your nursery furniture arrived? 

I read on another thread about ladies of AMA not being allowed to go over 40 weeks as placenta degenerates earlier the older you are. I haven't had anything said to me about this yet but it is something I will ask about if not mentioned to me. My babies have all been pretty much spot on dates so expect this one to be the same. 

Loompy would love to see pictures of your hat! I tried knitting a blanket once but I really am rubbish. My way to relax is baking. I love it, my kids and DH love the fact there's always cakes or biscuits in the tin but my waistline doesn't! 

Hope your all having a good day x


----------



## Lindylou

Is it over 35 that counts as AMA? I have not been seen in the hospital yet. Mw comes to the house an went to clinic for scans. 

I cannot knit crochet or sew to save my life!!


----------



## Bumpity1

Yes if your over 35 your considered an older mother! The last thing I feel is old! Have had all my bloods and scans done at the hospitals antenatal clinic. Only seen my MW at the health centre for booking in appointment and 16 week check.

Wow Lindy your MW comes to your house?! Ive never had that prenatal only postnatal. How old are you Lindy? I had my DS at 36 and being of AMA was never mentioned then.


----------



## Seity

AMA was never mentioned when I had my first son at 36 either. Although, I did get the NT scan covered by the insurance since I was over 35.


----------



## Lindylou

I'm 37. It's strange getting called old when you don't feel it. Girl I work with is planning baby at same hospital as me and goes there for appointments and never has the same midwife. Think it depends on the mw service you have. I really cannot fault it so far. She has been fantastic. 

Has anybody done hypnobirthing? I start classes next week, my mw does them.


----------



## Bumpity1

No never done it. Would be interested to see what you thought. I have had 2 completely natural, drug free births and they were long and so painful I'm not going to lie. I have thought about looking into it as gas and air makes me throw up and don't want to feel out of control with Pethidine or Diamorphine. How long is the course?


----------



## Lulu

:hugs: PM for your uncle, Seity good to hear your MIL is doing so well, some people are born fighters and she sounds like one.

Lindy I really like the sound of hypobirthing but dont know very much about it. I havent been to any prenatal classes for anything. Thinking I might try and look into some yoga, try and unwind a little!

Things have been a little hetic round here last few weeks - mine & dh's birthdays, my car had to get scrapped, my stepmum had a heart attack (but she says she feels better now!) and on top of that work has been crazy. Which is not helped by the realisation that I've only got something like 34 days left to work (I work 3.5 days a week) not including holidays before my maternity leave - too much to do and not enough time.

But I realised a little while ago I've now got less than 100 before baby is due which really exciting and scary, I'm so unorganised!!!!


----------



## JJay

I did hypnobirthing last time. I found it very relaxing in the last stages of pregnancy and the techniques were useful in early labour (3 days for me) and also for relaxing during sweeps and internal checks. Unfortunately I ended up with an EMCS but I would still recommend it. I haven't given it much thought this time around as I'm feeling its more and more likely I'lll end up with another section. I guess I'll find out more after my growth scan tomorrow, I'm sure they'll check the placenta too and see if I've still got previa. 

Bumpity, glad to hear your glucose test went well :) I wonder if they'll get me to do one if baby is measuring big tomorrow. 

PM sending prayers your way. It's a horrible, scary disease :( my friend passed away on Saturday after being diagnosed in April. We're trying to come to terms with it at the moment. It's so very sad and as she was so young the cancer was very aggressive and quick to spread.


----------



## 3sisters

it sounds so great to have a midwife. Here in Honolulu that is not standard practice.

Lulu sorry to hear of all the distractions. I guess as we are older moms there is alot more life going on around us. Hope your MIL is okay.

I guess i am the old lady of the group, i so don't feel it. Perhaps I am in denial. Still trying to post a pix.


----------



## Lindylou

Lulu- hope things settle soon. 

Jjay- good to hear you found it helpful doing hypnobirthing. Will let you know how it goes! Hospital does a course over 4 afternoons and charge £350 but my mw one is free over 3 evenings. She told me to read the Katherine graves book about it. Ordered it but not here yet.


----------



## Bumpity1

Oh dear! I had 1 outdoor coat that I could do up. It was more of a spring jacket, waterproof but not warm, but on days like this I could wear it to protect me from our lovely rain. I wore it on Sunday no problem, but went to put it on today and can't get the zip done up! Can't keep expanding at this rate or I'll be huge :(. 
Weather sooooo miserable I need to buy a coat I can do up. I refuse to wear my DH's, I'd look ridiculous. 
Does anyone else feel like they are rapidly expanding?


----------



## Loompylooloo

I can't do my coat up anymore and my mum has lent me one but I saw a 70 year old wearing practically the same one! I think I will have to give in and wear it now. My bump feels huge! Have hard to loosen my dungarees to fit it in. 
Builders finished today apart from little extras, so cleaners coming in tomorrow and then we move back on Saturday......can't wait to have some normality back! Been lugging things and cleaning all week so also looking forward to a rest! 
Happy thanksgiving to all of you across the pond. How do you all celebrate and what do you eat? 
Relaxing while DH does bath time at the zoo! 
:)


----------



## Lindylou

My coat was really fitted so no chance of fastening it for a few weeks. Got a couple of coats- smart one for work and huge big sleeping bag one for out walking etc. it's soooo toastie and warm.


----------



## PerpetualMama

I have one large coat that is getting kind of ratty, but still zips up. Not sure it'll last me through February though. I feel huge and know little one has so much more growing to do. I have put on about 24 lbs and just this past week started up with massive vericose veins in my right leg, so painful it hurt to walk. The spider vein I got with DS (5) was so puffed up it looked like a real spider on my leg...a tarantula. After a few days suffering, and an attempt at maternity compression pantyhose $8 a pair (what a freakin joke!) which split in the crotch after 5 minutes use, I went to the medical supply store and got medical grade thigh high compression stockings which I wear all day every day. They feel AMAZING. They're tight, and not always comfortable, but have the veins under control. I do look forward to peeling them off before bed, for sure! I never in my life had a problem with my veins, but this AMA has a lot of things changing for me. I am 42, and this has been anything but an easy pregnancy for me. I am insanely grateful for it, but at the same time I am rejoicing that I will be bringing DH in for a vasectomy on December 11. I could not handle this another time, plus six kids is plenty in this day and age! :haha:
My OBGYN is looking into TENS for me. It is a transctaneous electrical nerve stimulation that is supposed to interrupt the signals sent to the brain from the uterus during labor. I read about it, but have ever heard of it otherwise. I will also be questioning her about monitoring baby and placenta in the last weeks. I will take early induction over a stillborn any day! I asked her at the very beginning about late 3rd trimester monitoring and she said we would. I want to remind her, and find out exactly what we'll be doing. I get nervous now if the baby doesn't move as much, I actually broke out the doppler this morning to be sure she was ok because she was so quiet. Currently her foot is in my ribs so I'm thrilled :cloud9:
As for my uncle, I appreciate continued prayers and good thoughts. I got a call shortly after my last post (monday morning) that my only other Uncle on that side of the family had just died Sunday. At his funeral yesterday my cousins told us that their dad was going downhill fast. I have not heard anything yet today about him. This has been one hell of a week :cry:

Seity, glad your MIL is still doing well! My MIL found out about stage 4 lung cancer in July of 2010 and died 6 months later in January of 2011.


----------



## Seity

We have a TENS machine my husband uses for his back. He broke it years ago in a car accident as a teenager and while it recovered from the break, it still gives him a lot of aches and pains, especially as he's gotten older. 
I hear they're great if you get back labor. Mine was all in my belly last time, so it wouldn't have done me any good. Certainly worth looking into though.
I'm sorry to hear all the news going on with your family PM. I'll certainly keep them in my prayers.
We received news that my MIL and FIL are planning to come here for Christmas. I guess MIL is feeling well enough to travel and to feel trapped in her own house. I'm so excited to see them in person. We try and Skype regularly, so they can see Gabriel, but it's just not the same.
Tis the season for Egg Nog! :happydance: I love being pregnant over the holidays. I can drink as much Egg Nog as I want and eat all the yummy goodies I feel like.


----------



## Lindylou

Pp- glad your family can make it at Christmas. 

Over here they recommend tens machines a lot for early labour. There are companies that hire them out. Im thinking of getting one, anything to help. So gutted, my mw is jesting on Tuesday. She has been amazing and felt so confident with her. She has allocated me another. Only saw my mw 2 weeks ago and she didn't mention anything and was talking about not being on call at Christmas. Hoping new one is as good. I had started feeling like staying at home and just going the hospital if needed rather than racing the hospital straight away buy now I'm not sure. 

Love to all.


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi ladies, 4.30 in the morning here. First night of insomnia for a good week or so :(. Doesn't help baby has decided to have an all night party:haha:. He definitely doesn't have a pattern of sleep/awake time.

Thoughts are with you PM. Glad the stockings are doing their job. I've been blessed with broken blood vessels all over chest and shoulders, got afew with my DS pregnancy, but am now covered. May have to be vain and get them sorted after Ive had my little man as they have got quite unsightly! 

Seity, lovely you get to enjoy Xmas with family. Especially if you don't get to see them much. I have my mum,her husband and my brother here for Xmas and am really looking forward to it.

Lindy I hope you like your new MW. I have really gone off mine. It's the first time I've had an issue with one. I think she's lazy. I left her a message asking for advice on what to do after passing a clot at 20 weeks as didn't want to bother the hospital, she didn't reply. When I passed another clot 2 days later and called the day assessment, the on call midwife asked me to come to the hospital. When I got there the unit was empty, not another patient there and the on call midwife and my midwife are sitting in the office stuffing their faces. She just looked at me and said ' sorry for not calling you back on Fri it was my day off'. I couldn't believe it, the least she could of done was text me when she was back on duty to let me know and to ask if I had sorted it. It wasn't like she was rushed off her feet! I'm seeing her later for my 28 week check.

Guess I passed the GTT as haven't heard, hurrah! 
Have booked a 4d scan for 30 weeks, really excited! 
Hope you all have a good and comfortable day! X


----------



## JJay

Hi everyone,

I used a tens machine during the first 48 hours of my labour, I'm not sure how much it helped but it certainly gave me a distraction at the very least so I think I'll get one again this time. 

Sorry your midwife isn't great Bumpity :( will she be there at the birth or is she a community midwife?

Great news about your inlaws Seity! It will be lovely for Gabriel to have has grandparents around for Christmas, and great for you to have some help too. I'm really looking forward to Christmas this year as Rosie will be 19 months and although not totally aware of what's going on will love all of the people, presents and excitement. 

PM to make you feel better, I'm now about 38lb up. To make it worse it seems like I am constantly hungry at the moment. Looks like I might be headed to a 65lb gain again :( 

My appointment with the consultant went well. They measured me at 36 weeks (midwife) and 38 weeks (consultant) and so sent me for a growth scan. They said if the baby or fluid levels were outside of the normal range I would be given the GTT test. Baby measured on the 70th percentile. Estimated weight was 3.75lb - which seems big to me! They said the baby was 'chunky' but still within the normal range. Fluid was also high but again still within normal range. Also my placenta has moved up and is clear of the cervix! Baby was head down but back to back - exactly like Rosie. 

I'm sort of wishing they'd given me the GTT just to be sure. Do you thinking should ask my midwife at the next appointment on 13th dec?

I'm also wondering about position. Rosie got into this position early in my last pregnancy and then never moved. Every appointment she was always head down and back to back. I felt lots of kicks but never that big shift people talk about when baby totally changes position. Does everyone else get this? I've been reading the spinning babies website and it seems that it's not good news if baby is in this position and doesn't move. After 4 days of nightmare back to back contractions last time I ended up with a section as Rosie was stuck. I'd love to try a VBAC this time but I'm worried history is repeating itself...

J x


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi JJay, I had two back to back pregnancies and I think both mine were in that position from quite early on as had a terrible pain in my spine for quite abit of my pregnancies. I had a forceps delivery with my first as she wouldnt turn as I was pushing and got stuck. They blamed it on me having an epidural so wouldn't let me have one with my second. They wanted me as mobile as possible so I could try and shift her into the right position for delivery. I spent quite alot of the labour on all fours! It work as she turned and despite her being 1 1/2lbs heavier I delivered her naturally without a scratch. 
I am having a scan at 30 weeks and they give you an estimated weight so will see how much they say he weighs as I had my 28 week check today and I measure 28 weeks. I think 3.75lbs does seem chunky but if they are putting it on the 70 percentile god knows how big a 99 percentile is! 

Passed my GTT with flying colours! But despite taking my iron I am still anaemic! MW said my levels must have been really low before so I need to double my dose.
My blood pressure is nearly ALWAYS 110/60. Very rarely it may skip up or down by 5 either way, but has NEVER gone beyond that, so was surprised to see it in my notes at 132/70 today. I know still within range but very odd for me. Should I be concerned? Thoughts would be appreciated ladies. I'm not seeing my MW for another 6 weeks :(


----------



## JJay

Thanks Bumpity that gives me hope that I will be able to have a VBAC. Did you feel either of yours turn during pregnancy or just kicks and stuff?

Great news on your GTT results :) I wouldn't worry too much about the blood pressure, it's the bottom number that's more important and 70 is pretty low. Mine is always around 90-100/60 but the odd time it's been 125/70. No real reason why and the midwife has never been worried about it. You could always book a 31 week appointment to get it checked again. They have booked me one just to check the growth again but said if there's anything concerning me just book in for an extra appointment.

Measurements at my scan 28+3 were...HC 271. AC 259. FL 56.5. Estimated weight +/-25% 1.7kg. Fluid 208mm. It will be interesting to compare...


----------



## Lindylou

Bumpity- that is so bad! It is not like you were contacting them over something trivial! Can you transfer to another mw? Had a voicemail from my new one- she didn't sound too friendly but we will see!!

Jjay- my mw thought baby was transverse, when do they want them to turn by? 

Bumpity- BP maybe high for you but it is Normal also a one off BP could mean you were stressed, been rushing around , had a coffee etc if you are worried I would ask them to repeat it sooner.


----------



## Lindylou

Ps at 25 ish weeks at 4d scan they estimated baby weight at 2.2lb- going by that I've got a chunk as well. I'm not scheduled for another nhs scan, do you get them?


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi thanks ladies. I am not going to worry about BP. May have something to do with not sleeping much last night. Although I have been suffering with a lot of palpitations that I can't control. MW wants me to see a doctor. It can be normal in pregnancy but it can also be serious so will make an appointment. It comes on worse after I eat so think its my body trying to cope with everything extra! 
Lindy my DH wants me to change MW. My friend had a baby last year and transferred from her because she thought she was useless. Think I will just contact the DAU if I have any further problems.
Thanks for the measurements and weight estimates. Will compare when I have my scan. I am paying privately for it Lindy, just for peace of mind.


----------



## Bumpity1

Oh and I had no idea either of them were back to back! In the first pregnancy it was only realised when I was trying to push her out. The second they realised when I was in labour. But pretty sure they had both been back to back for along time as back was agony. Also with my second DD I could feel her hands running back and forth above my pubic bone for weeks before she was born. It was a weird and uncomfortable feeling that I only realised what it was after I found out she was back to back.


----------



## Loompylooloo

Hi ladies
Bumpity....don't like the sound of that MW. Would also see about changing.
Seity..so glad family coming for Xmas.
Pm....hope family all doing ok!

Well, we are home and I was so excited that I went overboard with cleaning and tidying. Industrial cleaners on friday for 5 hours which I helped with and then carried on for another 3. Couldn't sleep that night, kept awake by DH snoring the next night, last night was more snoring and cystitis type symptoms so little sleep again. Have really paid for it today. Sick 3 times.....kids thought it was hilarious that my tea came out of my nose! Been in bed most of the day and feel pretty yucky! Roo having a party though! Completely bonkers baby! 
Hope you are all feeling ok.
Bumpity....your iron must have been so low. They haven't rung about mine so assuming all ok but will see at appt on Thursday. Going to ask about my veins too. They have appeared on my bum...so attractive! 
Anyway, almost time for sleep....again! Had what I thought was going to be a short nap this morning and woke upm3 hours later!


----------



## Lindylou

The veins on my boobs are so blue!!


----------



## Lulu

Hi ladies, not had time to read all I've missed but it seems everyone is doing good.

I can't believe I'm 27 weeks today! Still doesn't seem real, which it obviously is (!) but some days I hardly feel pregnant at all, so it's a bit strange to get my head round for some reason! 

I've had a bit of growth spurt over the weekend and have more of a proper bump, not huge by any means, but a proper baby looking bump instead of just flab :lol: Really need to get some bump photos taken.

I'll pop back on again tomorrow when I've more time and have a proper catch up with how we're all doing.


----------



## Seity

I wouldn't worry about the BP. Just rushing around a bit can cause it to be elevated. Mine is always 110/74, nice and low, but at a recent dentist appointment it was 115/86. I'm sure it's just because I was running late for the appointment. I had my midwife appointment a few days later and it was right back at 110/74 again.


----------



## Loompylooloo

So tired.......kept awake again by crazy baby who kicked me so hard down below I shouted in pain! Also pain when doing wee again as I had been so sick and not drunk enough! Need sleep.............


----------



## Bumpity1

Yay Loompy your in your house. You must be relieved. I have a bonkers baby too. I wonder if your having a boy as I would have guessed this was a boy if I didn't know as kicks are definitely harder, reminds me of when I carried my DS. My DH reminded me that I used to complain he was beating me up from inside! This feels the same. 
Make sure you rest. I feel I've always got loads to do but I know I need to rest when I can. Been on my feet all day today and am now shattered so am going to have a lazier day tomorrow. May wrap some presents as its a job that needs doing but can do it from my sofa :) 
My bump is expanding at an alarming rate :( I can tell by how far away my zip is on my coat, lol! My MIL said I was this big at the end of my pregnancy with DS and he was nearly 9lbs, aaaarrrrggghhhh. I'm only 5ft 3. Please let this baby not be any bigger!!!


----------



## JJay

Lindy, I think they can turn right up to the last minute. I had a friend who was booked in for a section for a breech baby but it must have turned right before she was due into theatre as when they did her final scan before the op it had gone head down!

Loompy I feel your pain - up every 2 hours to pee then in between baby is breakdancing! 

Lulu, look forward to seeing your bump! I did some shots of my ginormous measuring 38cm bump last night so will post soon - I wish there was an easy way to post pics from the iPad without having to email to myself then open on a pc... Think we should all post some circa 30 week pics to compare!!


----------



## Lindylou

I'm not sure how to post pics- only really use Phone or iPad to post. 

This is going too fast!!!


----------



## Bumpity1

Yeh I don't know either. I use an iPad or my phone. Can easily post pics from phone onto my twitter so may post some on there and if anyone else is on there they can take a look.


----------



## Lindylou

I can't sleep again :(


----------



## Bumpity1

How do you feel today Lindy? You must feel shattered x


----------



## Lindylou

I am bumpity. Just got in from work. What a long day! Hope I sleep tonight. Feel really cranky and tired tonight. Xx


----------



## Bumpity1

Lindy your 30 weeks today I noticed. From now on I like to think of this as the home straight! Down to single figures, tomorrow you'll have 9 weeks 6 days to go! Hope that cheers you up :) and hope you get a good nights sleep!


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks bumpity! Xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Ladies- I need some advice!! Dh mum, who is lovely, has told him she wants to be here wen the baby arrives. I have no problem with that- be nice my mum and his mum bein first to see the baby when it arrives BUT he said she will come the week before I am due and help with housework cooking etc. I will not be able to relaxe with her there and really want some me time before baby arrives. I also want to stay at home as long as I can when in labour and possibly have a home birth and would not like anybody else there!! She lives a 4 hour drive away. Do you think if I explain this to dh and maybe suggest she stays with my mum that sounds ok? I do not want to offend him or her in anyway. I would have to check with my mum first though about having a house guest!! I just want to be able to relax as much as I can as will only get a week off work I think before due date. Xx


----------



## Lindylou

Ladies- I need some advice!! Dh mum, who is lovely, has told him she wants to be here wen the baby arrives. I have no problem with that- be nice my mum and his mum bein first to see the baby when it arrives BUT he said she will come the week before I am due and help with housework cooking etc. I will not be able to relaxe with her there and really want some me time before baby arrives. I also want to stay at home as long as I can when in labour and possibly have a home birth and would not like anybody else there!! She lives a 4 hour drive away. Do you think if I explain this to dh and maybe suggest she stays with my mum that sounds ok? I do not want to offend him or her in anyway. I would have to check with my mum first though about having a house guest!! I just want to be able to relax as much as I can as will only get a week off work I think before due date. Xx


----------



## Loompylooloo

Lindylou.....I think that is perfectly acceptable. If DH explains that you want to have some relaxation time she should take it well without being offended. I hope you manage to sort it out!
Shattered again today.....like everyday.....woke up in the night with evil heartburn and then terrible muscle pain across my chest, back, windpipe. I have also got a cold which didn't help so took painkillers and went back to sleep. Got MW today which I am looking forward to! Love going and hearing hb and just chatting to someone who is interested in me! 
Hope the rest of you are doing well!
I am so happy to be home. Have been baking lots for friends and just enjoying myself although it feels like I am in some else's house as it is so clean and tidy and I am stressing out that I am messing it up ;)
C


----------



## Bumpity1

Lindy, you could say to your DH that you were really looking forward to spending what time you have between finishing work and baby arriving with him as a couple before you become a family, and the reality is baby might be 2 weeks late and is it fair/practical for his mum to come for that long. You wouldnt want to put her out. Why don't you suggest that she makes her way to you once you go into labour as first labours are generally long anyway so she will still get to you in plenty of time. If you decide on a home birth then she can go to your mums and wait there if need be. 

This is what I would say if it was me and if there was a time in your life when you should get what you want it's now! Lol!


----------



## Loompylooloo

Been to MW who was much more serious and professional than the last one. I went for my last appt 3 weeks ago and had a blood test and my urine showed leucocytes and nitrates. She asked if I had had any results sent to me and I said no. She said that it was the responsibility of the last MW to have sent them to me or at least communicated any problems. My urine this time showed leucocytes, protein and the dreaded glucose! She has sent it off and wants to see me in a week to check the glucose levels. I did say that I had eaten nothing but a family sized bag of m and ms for breakfast and a chic biscuit. Could that have done it? I hope so as otherwise I will need the gtt test! Protein can be a sign of pre-eclampsia but my PB was 96/60 so nice and low. She is going to ring me tomorrow and give me the results of the urine test from 3 weeks ago as it is entirely possible that I have had a urine infection for the last 3 weeks! Surely I would have noticed?!!? I am very irritated that the other MW didn't ring me with results! Anyway, this MW doing a home appt next Friday which is nice. Tis MW also said that if my pelvis hurt I cou,d have quick physio appt whereas other one just told me to try to keep my legs together when I got out of bed! 
Apart from that, I have a cold and am cream crackered! Roo did some hilarious acrobatics for the midwives which even made them laugh. I did tell them it was a hooligan!
Hope all well!
C


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks bumpity and loompy. My mum has said she can say there... Phew!!! I told
Dh I want time to relax before and he said he will tell her to make her way when I am
In labour. He said he may need suppOrt afterwards to
Look after me and baby so have the mums there then. I would like them to be around.... But to go and give us time alone as well. Why are families such minefields!! Thank you both though for your supportive answers. Xxxx hugs xxxxx

Been to hypnobirthing tonight. The relaxation was good after a day in work! They did show a video of a woman using hypnobirthing. It was amazing she was so relaxed and was chatting away. She got a bit panicky a couple of minutes before the baby arrived. The weird thing was that her and her dh kept calling each other baby all the time and he was mauling her!! Will let you know how it goes next week. Going to a home birth talk on Tuesday because I think I would like to consider it. Simply because I know of hospitals putting time limits on things and then intervening too soon. Also like my own comforts
Around me. Xx

Thanks again ladies. Xx


----------



## JJay

Lindy, glad you got your visitor problems sorted out. I remember being really stressed out about this last time! It will be good for you to have MIL close by to help but not staying at yours so you can enjoy your last days as a couple. Glad you're enjoying the hypnobirthing. I've bought a CD especially for VBACS so will start listening to that in a couple of weeks time.

Loompy, any news on your test results? I have my fingers crossed for you all is OK. I don't know much about it but it would seem to make sense that the glucose was there due to the chocolate.

Here's a couple of pics of my ginormous baby bump. All 38lb of it!! My tummy button has gone really low this time - it's a bit weird! It's getting so heavy now and I'm struggling to walk long distances. Not sure why I seem to get so big - I must get asked 20 times a day if my baby is due now and if I'm having twins.
 



Attached Files:







29 weeks.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 7









29 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Seity

That's a beautiful bump JJay!


----------



## Loompylooloo

JJay you look so beautiful! What a lovely bump! 
MW rang today and told me I have bacteria in my urine which means an infection but they can't prescribe antibiotics until. Monday when they work out which ones I need and it also means I have had this infection for 3 weeks! Really cheesed off that nobody rang to tell me I had it. Would you complain? No wonder I have been tired and felt a bit grotty. Anyway, will be sorted on Monday hopefully. Have eaten no chocolate today and only a small slice of banana cake and a cereal bar. Everything else was non sugary S far as poss. Hope it was just the chic that sent things crazy!
Hope you are all well!
C


----------



## Seity

I always have cranberry pills on hand. I would recommend picking some up and taking those while you wait for antibiotics.


----------



## Lulu

Loompy that is shockingly poor care from your last midwife! I'm not sure if I would complain or not to be honest, depends if you think anything will come of the complaint. At least you seem to have a very productive midwife now. Hope you get the right painkillers and start to feel better quickly.

Lindy - families are, in my experience, always a minefield. Glad you've got your MIL issue sorted though. My MIL offered to come into the labour room with me the last time. I politely and hastily declined her offer! We have never really seen eye to eye and I couldn't imagine anything worse than having her in with me. So far she hasn't mentioned anything this time as I don't think I could be as polite :wacko: 

Jjay that is one fantastic bump! I have bump envy :lol: 

This is my bump from earlier tonight - not the greatest picture to be fair. Really need to take a better one over the weekend. Slowly losing sight of my feet!!
 



Attached Files:







bump - 27w 4d.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 3sisters

JJay that is a nice bump, we are about the same size. I will try to take a pix this weekend.

I took the 3 hour glucose challenge today and it was not fun. I almost threw up and I had to fast for 12 hours. I still drank some water but very minimal in the morning. Now at night I've got a terrible headache, i think from sitting in the very uncomfortable chairs for the test. I was starving afterwards and ate at the cafeteria ( hospital) It was horrible but I was so hungry... And excited to get rid of that glucose drink taste. I am not hopeful to pass.

Amazingly it is over and i will see my OB on Monday and find out the news. Hoping you all pass your test and don't have to take the extended one. so yucky...

It's time to get a Christmas tree and think happy family thoughts. Hoping my baby is not getting too big. Last one was 10 pounds and I was induced early. So ...

My MIL is starting to shop for the baby and it's been kind of funny. It's a sweet gesture but out tastes are so very different. And with a boy it can get very interesting. At least with girls everything is so cute and sweet and pretty. Time to start getting ready for the baby. If I go early I have less than 8 weeks left. You guys too. We are at the end..

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Loompylooloo

Lulu....am going to chat to the new MW when she comes to the house on Friday and see what happens. Don't lime to make a fuss but equally don't like the thought of being left with a urine infection for over 3 weeks now! Was up again last night with stingy bladder. I had made sure I drank lots in the day but still keeps happening at night. 
Cold still lingering and I am sporting a lovely red nose. 
Will post a bump pic later. I look like Humpty Bumpty!
It is so cold here. What's the weather like where you all are? There is frost on the ground and we are off to buy kids snow boots this morning. I have 2 intrepid explorers in the garden crunching the frosty grass and I am tucked up inside in my dressing gown eating porridge. 
Just considering the prospect of my mil asking to be there during labour......my answer to that is...you must be kidding! 
Hope you are all well!
C


----------



## Bumpity1

Lindy I'm glad you sorted out your MIL problem. Mine wouldn't want to be there so I have no worries! Infact FIL & MIL are retired and spend most of their time doing nothing but still managed to book their first holiday abroad for years the week DS was due. My babies are spot on dates pretty much and they didn't see him until he was over a week old! We were shocked and were relying on them to look after the girls as they lived close by. Thank god for friends, that's what I say! 
3sisters I hope you pass the test, I passed mine, fingers xxx for you.
JJay that is an impressive bump for 29 weeks! You look fab! I do think they should offer you a GTT though, just as a precaution. 
Loompy I hope you feel better soon. That's so bad they didn't tell you. I do think MW care can be hit or miss. Mine is lazy. Had my 28 week check and she let a student MW do EVERYTHING and didn't even check her to see if she was correct. She just sat in her chair and it was obvious the student was inexperienced as she was quite tentative and nervous. Took her ages to find babies position, heartbeat and to measure me. Double checked my measurement and I'm measuring 31 at 29, so she was out. :dohh:
Off to Xmas fair now, then the trees going up, kids are sooooo excited. I love this time of year :) have a good weekend ladies xx


----------



## Seity

Gabriel was 2 weeks early and I have a feeling Samuel will be an early baby too. Hard to believe I'm down to single digit weeks left now!
We've had snow here, but not a lot of it. According to the weather report, it's supposed to warm up again next week. Crazy weather.
Here's my mini (in comparison) 30 week bump:
 



Attached Files:







30week_full_sm.jpg
File size: 155 KB
Views: 3









30week_full_belly_sm.jpg
File size: 152.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lindylou

Jjay- lovely bump. 

Lulu- it is so hard balancing families. I will want my mum but don't want mil to feel pushed out. Afterwards my mum will be working so don't want her to feel like she misses out to mil!! Aaaggghhh.


----------



## Lindylou

Loompy- hope you feel better soon. Infections can really knock you. Xxxx

Bumpity- i would prefer mil and fil to book a holiday or something. I'm a coward and that would solve everything :) 

Seity- that is so tiny!!


----------



## Loompylooloo

Seity...what a lovely bump!
Thanks for all the well wishes ladies. Feeling tired and coldy now and could just curl up. Going to take paracetamol, have dinner and go to bed I think! 
Been to our local under 5 sale and got a microwave steriliser, bouncy vibrating chair and little cardigan for Roo. All for under £15! 
Feeling a bit sad about not being able to bf this little one as I found it so easy with the others. Makes me cry every time I think about it. I know I had my op for all the right reasons and don't regret it one little bit but still feel very sad! :(


----------



## Seity

Feel better loompy. 
I ended up having to combo feed Gabriel because of low supply, which I never expected or even knew was a possible issue. It took me a long time to accept, but having done it, I'm more at peace with the probability that I will be combo feeding again with Samuel.
I'm quite lucky that I love my in laws and they are all wonderful. We don't have family from either side close by (The closest are my husband's aunts and are a 5 hour drive away), so we don't have the issue of trying to balance which family we see. The down side is, we don't see enough of either family.
Hard to believe my bump is actually bigger this time around, isn't it? :haha:


----------



## Lindylou

I don't mind my in laws- just don't feel I can relax and be comfortable when they visit. 

Can you combo feed from the start? I heard LO gets confused if bottle and bf too early? I want to be able to bf but then express.


----------



## 3sisters

I think you can add if you need too. Although in the early stages it's better to get them hooked on the breast.( then you can switch if they like it) Some babies are so much more picky. Of course we all are more seasoned moms and well you do what you have to do. With formula they sleep so much longer. It's so tempting on those long nights especially with other kids to take care of.

My doctor told me that when babies get to be about 13.5 lbs they can hold about 6 hours of food in their stomachs. Before that their tummies are too little and they need constant supply. I found this to be pretty consistent. 

Seity : How big was your first ? you look great.

I am short waisted and I think my baby has no other place to grow than outward so I look huge. I carry this way , no space on the inside. I could never be on that show, I didn't know I was pregnant. cuz I look like I am going to hiccup and have a baby...lol.


----------



## Seity

My first was only 5 lb 13 oz, 18.5 inches. Just a wee boy. 
You can combo feed from the start, but every baby is different and you risk the baby preferring to be lazy and refusing the breast. I waited 5 weeks before introducing a bottle (of EBM) last time. Nipple confusion is actually very rare, bottle refusal from waiting too long to introduce a bottle is more common. 
My son woke for milk until he was 2.5, so formula didn't make a lick of difference. He woke every 1-2 hours for milk until after he was 1. He was 17 lbs at 1 year, which is when I finally started getting a 3 hour block of sleep out of him. He's never been a good eater though and couldn't take a big bottle without spitting it back up. So it was always smaller meals, more often.


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks ladies. Will try and manage a month if two totally BF then try and express or formula combo feed. My sil still exclusively bf and her LO is 7 months. I feel exhausted watching her because he wants feeding all the time. Hats off to her, but I seriously couldn't do it. X


----------



## Lulu

I'm not sure how I'll end up feeding this little bump when it comes to it. With Euan I tried for 4 days & stuggled immensely :nope: He had an infection when born so had an iv into his hand, was slightly jaundiced so really struggled to latch on and by the end of the fourth day I was at my wits end. So I decided to try formula and he wolfed it down as he was so hungry. That made my mind up and I gave him formula since. It did upset me for a while that we hadnt been successful at bf but I've more or less made peace with myself about it. We'll see what happens but I'm open to either breast or bottle as long as my baby is fed, health & happy :)

I'm currently in a state of shock at the moment. After weeks of debating we decided to take the plunge to go for a private scan and find out the gender. And ...................we're now officially team pink! I had an inkling from our 12 week scan as I saw 3 little lines but wasn't very sure. Over last few weeks I'm been thinking that I was probably wrong & we're having a boy as we already have a boy. But I should have trusted my instincts! 

We still the girl's name we decided on if Euan had been a girl so come the end of February we will have a little Megan Hannah with us :cloud9: I'm so happy that we are going to have one of each, I daren't have hoped for it too much in case I was wrong!

Happy mummy tonight :)


----------



## Lindylou

Big congratulations lulu. Xxxx


----------



## JJay

Ahhhhh Lulu, a little girl! Huge congratulations and such a beautiful name :) x

Seity, your bump is so lovely and neat, I'm jealous it must be great not having to waddle everywhere! 3sisters, I am the same, longer legs and a short waist so I just grow outwards too. My skin feels so tight I can't imagine getting any bigger without bursting!

With Rosie we tried to introduce a bottle in the first week. Hopefully I don't sound too much like an alcoholic but I was soooo looking forward to having a couple of glasses of wine! I expressed every day from around the 3 rd day and built up a bit of a stash. She wouldn't take the bottle at first so we experimented with a few brands. Someone on bnb recommended dr browns for combi feeding as the teats are really soft and they worked brilliantly for us. I never had any problems with her refusing the breast. At first she would maybe have a bottle every 2-3 days, and then after a couple of months she had a bottle for her nighttime feed every day. It was lovely to be able to have a break from feeding so I could have a longer uninterrupted sleep. From around 6 weeks she slept 7-7 just waking for a feed 2-3 times a night then straight back to sleep. By 4 months she was sleeping 7-7 with a dream feed at 11pm. We switched this feed to formula around this time but found no difference in the length of time she slept between the formula and the breast milk. I plan on doing similar this time around.


----------



## Seity

Hurray Lulu, a girl! I'm glad I found out because I was sure Samuel was going to be a girl. :haha:
You can drink and BF. I'd have a bottle of beer while feeding Gabriel. That way by the time he needed to feed again, it was fine. 
Since, I'll be going back to work when Samuel is 6-8 weeks old (depending on how soon he arrives) I'll probably use formula for the feeds when I'm at work. I tried to pump last time, but couldn't get enough with a pump. It would take me the whole day pumping, just to get 1 feed's worth of breast milk. The stress of that on top of no sleep was just too frustrating and had me near to tears most days. Once I ditched the pump, I was much happier. Still no sleep, but at least I didn't have the stress of trying to pump as well.


----------



## JJay

Yes I agree pumping is a pain! I used to sit in the car at lunch time at work and do it last time! Generally pretty undignified, messy and time consuming. However, I think I'll try and do it for the first couple of months as I really think it helped burn off my baby weight last time.


----------



## Lindylou

How long can you keep expressed milk for?


----------



## JJay

Hi Lindy, a few days in the fridge or a few months in the freezer x


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks jjay. I was thinking of getting the dr browns bottles. Don't want to panic if cannot manage to bf. do you have to get the dr brown steriliser to go with it?


----------



## 3sisters

It's almost hard to imagine that in a few short weeks/months we will have babies and start the journey again. The focus has been on being pregnant and now is shifting to making life easier with a newborn. 

My 10 year old sleeps with me and doesn't want to give up her place. My room is the coolest and my bed the most comfortable so everyone ends up here.. But with a new baby things will be a changing.

Having a newborn in another room was always harder on me. It was easier for those night feedings to have baby close with me. bassinet or co-sleeper. I think it's time to really get one.

I finally had what I think were BH today. They were much lower than I remember in the past. These were like menstrual cramps low. And baby did some wierd rolling inside that made me bend over in pain a couple of times. I can now feel how big he is getting. I guess that is good news as long as it's not too big.

Tomorrow I see the OB and find out my GTT test results.

Kind of nervously wanting to get things in place especially since it's the holidays. Trying to remember all the things that made life easier with a newborn. It's been a while. The other night I had a headache and was so tired but restless and got up alot, in the morning I was exhausted. I remember thinking. I hope I am not this tired when baby comes. It was so hard. But I will have time off and I am going to be having some help. The doula also doubles to help the first couple of weeks if needed. That way I don't feel so alone since everyone else will be working. Just knowing I have some support makes me feel better.


----------



## JJay

Lindy, they should fit in any steriliser so just get a bargain if you can. I've got the avent microwave steriliser which works fine, I can easily fit two of the large dr brown bottles in it and it sterilises in 6 minutes. I've also got the medela 20 use microwave sterilising bags which are fab for travelling so you don't have to bring the big steriliser with you x

3sisters, good luck for your GTT results. It's hard to believe the final stretch is here already. I remember how quick it went last time I hit 30 weeks eeeeek! I am so not looking forward to the sleep deprevation. It's so hard in those early weeks. Last time I napped on and off through the day when the baby slept - this time I'm not sure how it will work with a 20 month old! We will have the new baby in a Moses basket in our room for around 12 weeks, then move them to a cot in their own room. We found last time that we all slept so much better apart and Rosie was down to 1 or 2 night feeds at that point so not too much of a pain feeding in the night

Xx


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi Ladies,
Firstly congrats to Lulu for a girl! 

I have BF all 3 of my babies and plan on doing the same this time. I had a nightmare with my first baby as I got an infection/allergic reaction to my episiotomy stitches and couldn't sit up for the first 2 weeks. It was horrendous, my MW had to cut them free with a razor blade as I was so swollen down there! I had 2/3 days of good breastfeeding before the infection kicked in but then my DD wouldn't feed from me while I was lying on my side so we tried to give her a bottle of expressed milk but she refused the bottle. She was soooo hungry and losing weight, crying constantly. It was very upsetting, especially having the baby blues and being sooooo sore. My MW suggested expressing and putting the milk in the cap of a sterilised bottle and making her drink it like she was drinking out of a cup! She took to it and this is what I had to do until I could sit up. Exhausting, time consuming and I felt like daisy the cow on the breast pump continuously :) but we got through it. After that she went straight on the breast and I fed her until 6 months. I admire anyone that can do it longer as I find that's my limit! My second DD was easy and my DS was a monster feeder, he was a big boy and wanted feeding all the time. By 10 weeks he was over 15lb and I would give him 9oz of hungry baby formula in the evening after he had had both breasts if I wanted him to sleep longer than 2/3 hours. I also had to wean him at 14 weeks because milk just didn't satisfy him. I won't be surprised if this little mans the same and will do what I need to do so he's not hungry. 
Loompy don't feel sad, you did whats best and Roo will not know any difference :) also your DD will be able to help feed. 
I am going to buy an electric pump this time as hand pumping is exhausting, has anyone any experience of the Medela ones?


----------



## Lulu

Oh Bumpity that sounds horrendous what you went through with your first!! 

What a feeder your son was! As long as they are healthy and putting on weight like they should then I feel it doesn't really matter how they are fed at the end of the day. I wont be putting myself through a lot of stress if I dont need to - happy mum = happy baby :)


----------



## Bumpity1

Yeh I agree. Every babies different, every situations different so you do what you have to do. 
I feel massive, I'm sure this is the biggest I've ever been at 29 weeks. Anyone else struggling with getting comfy? Took me ages to find a good position to sleep in last night. Struggling to do basics like putting socks on,lol! DH is away with work this week, his last time away before Xmas, so looking after the tribe on my own. He's then away in the U.S beginning of Jan, not really happy about that. God knows how big and uncomfortable I'll be by then. My mum had my brother 5 weeks early when my step dad was away with work. Her waters broke when she was on the phone to her friend complaining about him being away and that knowing her luck she'd go into labour,lol!


----------



## Bumpity1

William and Kate are having a baby! Yay! 
Feeling her pain regarding the morning sickness! I didn't get a stay in a private hospital though:cry:


----------



## Lindylou

We are bloody paying for the private hospital though!!!


----------



## JJay

Yay for the royal baby, so exciting :) I bet Kate will have a lovely neat bump like Seity! 

Bumpity, my DH is away this week too, he works away a lot and I'm starting to find it tiring on my own now, in fact I'm planning on going to bed soon! I've got a medela swing pump and would recommend it. I've tried a few manual and electric and this one was by far the best.


----------



## Bumpity1

Haha Lindy that made me laugh.

Thanks JJay, I think I'm going to go with a Medela as I've heard so many good reports on them. Do you know if they fit other bottles? I've read they fit the thin Dr Browns but not the fatter shape.


----------



## Lindylou

I didn't know breast pumps were specific to certain bottles!! I want to use dr browns so if that's a good compatible pump would go with that.


----------



## JJay

You get a medela bottle with the pump that collects the milk and then you can tip it into any make bottle. I found it easier to use the medela bags though. They have a sticky strip that attaches to the pump, you can then seal them, write on the date and store in the fridge or freezer. As the bags are thinner than bottles it makes it quick and easy to warm the milk up when needed and pour into a bottle to serve x


----------



## JJay

Btw I'd also recommend a breast shell. It's a hard plastic cup that you wear inside your bra whilst expressing off the other side. I found when I was expressing the other breast would leak at the same time. Not only did the shell stop me getting soaked when expressing but I'd also collect an extra ounce or so of milk.


----------



## Bumpity1

Think I will go with a Medela and the Dr Browns and if the bottles fit its a bonus, if not then I'll have to transfer the milk. A small price to pay if it's a good pump :)


----------



## Lindylou

Will start shopping around for good deals! Thanks jjay. Also good tip aboit shell Xx


----------



## Lindylou

This may sound silly but has my baby just dropped even though I'm 31 weeks? It's 1:30 am and I got really strong tightening up under my boobs ( my bump comes straight out from there) It was so uncomfortable I got put of bed and went the bathroom. Now the blimp does not start under my boobs and I can breathe in again. Belly button now feels a lot shallower and all pressure under ribs has gone. Is this dropping? Is it too early? Xxx


----------



## Seity

They can drop whenever they're ready. Gabriel got head down and partially engaged early on and stayed that way.
I hear it's not unusual for them to go down/up/down/up for a bit as well.


----------



## 3sisters

I think a friend will be lending me her breastpump but if not I will rent one of the the hard core ones from Mothers milk here. It's right down the street at the hospital and it's a metal tank that really works well. I remember having a home one that really didn't work that well. The pump is really important. Almost forgot that whole part.

Thought : I would share a previous birth story since we are getting ready. Number 2 was my only non-induced child. She was on time , one day before her due date. I went to bed about 11 p.m.. was a little more cranky than normal. Having the normal BH contractions regularily on and off for about a week. Woke up at 1:30 hearing popping sound. I thought my water had broken. Went to the bathroom and saw blood so I knew I had to go to the hospital. Up until that point it kind of seemed surreal and fake and here the time finally had come. I started having contractions every 3-5 minutes. We packed up .

My husband became unglued and started running around the house like a nervous wreck. I was trying to calm him down despite being in labor. Kind of comical now. He couldn't find his "special" slippers for the hospital and it was getting the best of him. We loaded up into the car, my older 4 year old sleeping with my sil in her room. And off we went.

I show up at the hospital. Not my favorite but a very big womens and childrens hospital. We arrived around 2:30 and the lady basically said take a seat ( almost like take a number) My husband almost started hyperventilating and said; " She's having a baby". They just gave him a blank look. Anyway, triage nurse checks me and says; " you are 6 cm dilated, in labor and my amniotic fluid did not break". It was the mucous plug. I wasn't in very much pain.

Had the baby at 7:00 am. Without an epidural but with fentnyl drip in IV. Didn't really start hurting until 8 cm and then it was almost over. She was 9.2 lbs. and still to this day is an on time organized girl. She was my most easiest birth. The other two were inductions and didnt' want to come out and their personalities are somewhat the same. Kind of funny.

any birth stories...

oh yeah i failed the 3 hr. gtt. but my levels dont require insulin just diet maintenance and monitoring...


----------



## Seity

Only the one birth, so only the one story.
If I had BH's last pregnancy, and this one for that matter, then they weren't anything notable. Tight bump now and then? Anyway, woke up the day after my 38 week midwife appointment feeling what I figured were BH's since I'd never felt anything like it and it was early, so I figured maybe even a little false labor. Nothing regular and not lasting all that long 10-15 min between tightenings. So, continued my day as usual. Got up, showered, ate breakfast, but just in case decided to finally pack a hospital bag. Then went off to work. I had a computer to configure and it needed to be done before I went on mat leave, so I was working on that all morning and just sort of keeping track of the contractions in case they were the real deal. They didn't go away and got closer together, so around noon I decided they were the real deal and worked even harder to finish the computer I was working on. About 2pm I had it 'good enough' and installed it for the user. In his room, under his desk - Oh yeah, while in labor :haha:
Drove home, told my husband I thought I was in labor. Poor guy hadn't eaten yet and had just cleared off the whole hutch and pulled it away from the wall in anticipation of finally painting it that day (BTW - That wall is still not painted). I called my midwife and told her I was heading to the hospital.
I get to the hospital at 3pm and at this point, the contractions were about 2-3 min apart. No show, no water breaking and I was still worried they were going to tell me it was false labor and send me home. They strap on the monitor and the midwife is all, 'Yep, this is it'. I decided to bounce on the birthing ball and see how it goes. As soon as I do labor kicks into high gear and I start getting contractions one on top of the other, no break, so I ask for drugs. The midwife tells me all the options and I opt for the intrathecal because it was pretty clear to me that 2 hours was going to be more than long enough pain relief at that point. Wait 30 min for the anesthesiologist to arrive (he had to drive there from his house) and get the shot. OMG!! Most brilliant thing ever. Spent the next two hours chatting with the nurses and midwife and watching TV. Even sent my husband down to the cafeteria to eat before he passed out from hunger. The whole time Gabriel was kicking away between contractions and the midwife kept going on and on about how he had a text book heart rate and how this was more like a second labor, not a first baby. So, 2 hours drugs are starting to wear off - Ouch! - Midwife checks and I'm fully dilated, so she tells me to let her know when I feel the urge to push. Felt that about 1 minute later. She had me try kneeling, but that wasn't comfy, so I switched to my back and the midwife reminded me that I should push. Oops, forgot I should be pushing, not just enduring the contractions -haha. Damn did those hurt at that point too, so next one I gave it everything and out popped Gabriel head and all in one push. Midwife wasn't ready and had been reaching for a towel. Had to drop it quick and just managed to catch him. He came out crying, so no worries there. He was born at 7:20 that evening. 
It should be interesting to see how this labor goes.


----------



## 3sisters

Seity, your labor sounded pretty easy.. Behold the second one my come very quickly. 38 weeks..I think I have the same 2/9 date as you and that puts us in late Jan, which is right around the corner.

Funny, you went to work and were in labor. I must have been in labor that day too but not known it. Just could manage okay.

I still have not had an epidural even with the 9.13 lb. by the time the doctor got there it was too late and I had to push. I am hoping for drugs this time in case. The IV stuff took the edge off a little but made me higher than a kite. Meanwhile my husband was hooked on soap operas on the TV. I guess it's a little boring for them at times.


----------



## JJay

Wow, two great birth stories. I'll order one like either of those please! My experience wasn't so great but the end result was good :) 

My pregnancy last time was fairly uneventful bar getting huge. I put on 65lb, had a huge bump, measured big and was very uncomfortable with lots of water retention towards the end. I hoped for a natural waterbirth and did hypnobirthing classes in preparation. I listened to the cd and practised the relaxation techniques every day from 30 weeks and also took raspberry leaf tea capsules from 32 weeks. I had my hospital bag packed at 37 weeks, including fake candles, an iPod playlist, lavender oil etc. I also swan twice a week and bounced on my birthball everyday to try and get baby into a good position. I found out at my 38 week growth scan that the baby was back to back. I'd heard this meant a longer more painful labour but I didn't really appreciate what that meant...

I'd planned to work up to the end but was so uncomfortable I only went in the odd day after 38 weeks. So many people told me they thought the baby would come early as I was so big, but it doesn't work like that! At 41 weeks I had my first sweep and over the next few days I tried acupuncture, sex, clary sage oil (in the bath and on my pillow every night) pineapple and hot curry. Nothing! I was desperate to avoid induction at 41+6 as it would mean I couldn't have a waterbirth. After a second sweep at 41+3 I finally started to have contractions the next day. I knew straight away what they were - nothing like cramps or period pain for me, it just felt like a pneumatic drill! Definitely no mistaking them for anything else! I only got about one an hour throughout that day but was hopeful things would kick off properly that night. 

DH got home from work around 7pm and we decided to go to the pub for dinner as it might be our last chance for a while! While we were out, the contractions started to come every 10-15 minutes. We ate quickly and came home as I was doubled over every time one came!
I called my parents when we got home as my Mum wanted to be there for the birth, so they set off on the 2hr drive to our house. They arrived and everyone went to bed. I tried to sleep but the contracts were too painful so I stayed up, timing them, thinking we'd be headed to hospital sometime that night. In the early hours of the morning they were around 7-8 minutes apart and I woke DH and asked him to put my tens machine on. I was breathing through the contractions like I'd learnt in hypnobirthing and was managing ok. By the next morning the contractions had gone back to every 10-15 mins so I went to the midwifes appointment that I had booked. She checked me and said I was 2cm dilated. I was a bit disheartened after so much time and so many contractions! I spent the rest if the day at home on my birth ball. The contractions stayed at 10-15 mins apart. I took several showers and baths which helped a but with the pain. I spent another long night breathing through contractions and getting upset as I wain a lot of pain and they weren't getting closer together. I called the labour ward and they told me to take paracetamol, have a bath and come in when they were 3 in 10 minutes. The next morning at 41+6 we headed to hospital as they were finally coming every 3-5 minutes. I was checked on arrival and found to be 3 cm. I was so upset and very tired as I'd missed two nights sleep. They couldn't admit me to labour ward as I wasn't classed as in active labour and wouldn't let me go home as i was so overdue so I was put in a bed in the assessment ward. 

Throughout the day the contractions got gradually worse but I didn't progress passed 3cm. By that night I was in a state, the contractions were coming one after the other, without a break and I was writhing around on the bed, beside myself. As I wasn't on labour ward, I couldn't have gas and air or an epidural but they gave me a shot if diamorphine. It was great and kind of removed me from the pain, I managed to doze on and off for about two hours. When it started to wear off I had a bath and was checked again 4-5cm whoop whoop! Off to labour ward I went. By this point it was the morning of 42 and they wouldn't let me get in the water as I was too far passed my due date :( I agreed to let them break my water to try and speed things up. It worked a bit and over the next 4 hours I dilated to 7cm. The contractions started coming back to back again and I started to projectile vomit around the room. At this point I decided enough was enough and asked for an epidural. It took a while to get it in but omg what bliss! I was pain free for the first time in days! I was very weak and tired though and started worrying how on earth I was going to have the strength to push. Over the next 16 hours I only dilated to 8cm. By this point they had a clip on the baby's head to monitor heart rate. Everything was fine so no real panic or Emergancy, which I'm so grateful for but it was decided that the baby was stuck and I just wasn't progressing so I was taken for an Emergancy section. Rosie was born at 1.11am on 42+1 she came out screaming and was totally fine. 

Sorry for the huge essay!! I don't think I've written out my birth story before and it's amazing how it all comes back. I think I've found it quite useful! 

I'm a little apprehensive this time around (aka terrified :)) but hopefully will get a better experience.


----------



## Seity

It's still a good story JJay. Goes to show that as much as we plan the baby sometimes doesn't get the memo. I was really worried about a long labor and while I still worry about that a little. I think after my last one, I'm more worried about it being too fast.


----------



## JJay

They say second babies come faster! Do you think you'll head straight in this time? 

I'm really hoping for a vbac but will see how things go over the coming weeks.


----------



## Seity

I have a friend who's apartment complex is literally across the street from the hospital. I figure at the first signs I'll give her a ring and head over to her place. She's going to be the one watching our So if early labor takes a little while I'm comfy at her place and if it seems to be going really fast, I can just go across the street.


----------



## 3sisters

JJAy I am sure the second won't be like that. Can you do a VBAC ? 

I am trying to avoid a c section becase my babies are really big and I have GD this time too. My last baby was 9.13 and got stuck due to big shoulders. She had to be recessitated. It turned out fine because she ended up being really healthy .But not wanting to chance it again. I suspect we will have the converation next month, DR. and i about c sections.

When I had my first daughter at 25 my close friend who was a staunch Bradley Method supporter, was my coach. I went to the hospital with a birth plan in hand and acted like I was in control. I quickly learned that I wasn't and now I understand why sometimes that kind of thinking can get tricky. Babies and bodies do what they need not always what we want. A long labor like JJAys deserves a medicated break if she so chooses. No judgement. And sometimes the labors go easier than we expected and I hope we all get to experience that.


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi Ladies,

I will post birth stories later. Will try to do a short version because 3 will be a long post! 

Have had a couple of days of insomnia so am feeling shattered. On the plus side I'm 30 weeks today, yay! Down to single figures tomorrow :happydance:
My friend said I should enjoy this pregnancy as its my last but to be honest it's been hard work so am looking forward to this little mans birthday! 

Hope you are all well x


----------



## 3sisters

i know what you mean about insomnia. I haven't been sleeping all that well either over the past week. I get up so much and am sweating. It's all toss and then I get irritated.. I can't wait to sleep for a straight 6 hours without getting up or disrupted. That will be like a miracle. Normally I take in naps but I haven't in a few days due to this stressful exam that i am going to take tomorrow. I kind of wonder why I did this to myself... but it will be over in a few days and then maybe I will get some rest.. ( I mean school)

Try to stay positive whacky sleep makes us all edgy.


----------



## Seity

3sisters said:


> i know what you mean about insomnia. I haven't been sleeping all that well either over the past week. I get up so much and am sweating. It's all toss and then I get irritated.. * I can't wait to sleep for a straight 6 hours without getting up or disrupted.* That will be like a miracle. Normally I take in naps but I haven't in a few days due to this stressful exam that i am going to take tomorrow. I kind of wonder why I did this to myself... but it will be over in a few days and then maybe I will get some rest.. ( I mean school)
> 
> Try to stay positive whacky sleep makes us all edgy.

Sorry, but this part made me ROFL because my LO didn't let me get a 6 hour block of sleep until he was 2.5 years old (aka 4 months ago). I wept tears of joy when I finally got a 3 hour block. Good news for me is I'm not having trouble sleeping, so the torture won't start up again until this one is born. Working full time means no naps either. You're lucky to have that option. I hope you get some sleep soon. Good luck on your exam!


----------



## Lulu

Sleep is a funny thing isn't it. It's so easy not to appreciate a good night's sleep when we get one and then we can end up managing on a lot less sleep than we expect when we need to.

Bumpity I feel your pain though, this week hasn't been a great week for sleep here either, what with Euan being ill. Even though he has slept slightly better the last 2 night's, the brief times he has woken up and I 've gotten him settled I''ve then spent hours trying to get back to sleep only to start falling asleep just as my alarm goes off!!


----------



## Lindylou

I'm so tired this week. Been doing such long days and had hypno birthing classes. Thinking we may try and have a home birth but if I want to will change my mind and go hospital on the day. Do not know what to expect or how I will cope so just going to do what feels right.


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi Ladies, hope you are all well.
We had our 4d scan today! It was lovely to see him. :cloud9:He has similarities to our DS but is also different. If that makes sense?! I will try to post a pic of him if I can. He's estimated at 4lb 1oz already! 
Jjay I know you were interested in his measurements to compare. His were, HC 30.39 cm, AC 28.27, FL 5.27. This is at 30w3d. Fluid was 202mm. Hope this helps.
I am pleased to report that my placenta is 5cm away now:happydance:. I suspected this anyway as have had no bleeding or cramping since 21 weeks.
The little monkey is breech though! This is a first for me and weirdly I thought he might be as had lots of strong kick down below over last week. Thought I could feel his hands running across high up too, so instinct was right. Not worried yet, I know there's still plenty of time for him to move, but if he doesn't im not worried about a CS at all.


----------



## Lindylou

Bumpity- bet it was lovely to see him again. So axing you can see resemblances to ds. Don't know if it helps but at my class they said lying on back with your pelvis lifted up and tilted can encourage baby to not get "locked in" and after 5mins of that tune over onto all 4's to encourage baby to turn the way you want. Don't know if it works but it is what they suggested!


----------



## JJay

Great news on your scan Bumpity :) and still loads of time for baby to turn head down. 4lb1 is a good weight - looks like we are both estimated decent sized babies xx


----------



## Lindylou

Just met new mw. She is lovely but had a better connection with the other one.. Never mind, luckily I have another nice one. She said she was worried I was too small (i feel huge) but when she felt the baby she said ita's good size and I measured exactly 32cm. My bp was higher than it has been though so got me a bit worried and bumps he higher, is that linked?


----------



## Bumpity1

Glad you liked your new MW Lindy.
What was your BP? How much higher than usual? Mine was up at my last appointment. But still within range. I am going to doctors in the morning to ask about Whooping cough jab and palpitations so will prob get my BP done. Will be interested to see if it is still higher than normal or it was a one off. I'm not seeing my MW again until 34 weeks and she hasn't mentioned the Jab to me, I swear she's bloody useless! I didn't understand the last bit of your post about BP & bumps being higher, am I being thick :)


----------



## Lindylou

Sorry- meant my bp was higher and bumps heart rate was higher. My bp was 118/80 but it has been 110/60 ish so far and bump heart rate gas been about 135 but was 160 today. I asked mw about whooping cough. She just said it is recommended and didn't really give much information to be honest. I asked her if it was safe because it is untested and she said she knows it isn't tested and its new but it doesn't seem to cause any problems as of yet- to be honest that didn't really reassure me and I do not know what to do.


----------



## 3sisters

Lindy Lou, If BP levels are in the same metrics as US your BP is still considered Low. I know that the hormones during second trimester often lower our bp. Mine was low considering. 110/72 but as the pregnancy goes on it's normal for it to go up. They keep an eye for sudden high over threshold bp for pre-eclampsia. As I said if metrics are the same you have excellent bp..

I noticed that my heart rate seems so high these days. Some days it gets to 110. Also I know that I slightly anemic which makes it harder. Trying to take iron pills. I hate those things. 

The other day i sat in an uncomfortable chair taking a test for 3 hours and the next day I could barely walk. Pulled out my sciatica. Even sitting yesterday was no fun. I am a mover and hardly ever sick so to have to rest was hard on me and I felt so useless.. and whiny asking for help. I know that in the end of pregnancy all those relaxin hormones are coming into play to help our bones and tissue be more flexible for childbirth. This is a dangerous time. 

:Last pregnancy I missed a step outside of my house and landed on the ground twisiting my ankle. Took the wind out of me and was quite a surprise. It was a stair that I go on daily on the walkway.. so embarrassing and it was really a funny challenge to get up from the ground with a huge belly in middle. Took me about 5 mnutes and I was praying non of my neighbors saw me. I was wearing a skirt and it was awkward.... 

Anyway, be careful ladies. Our bones are getting ready and flexing....


----------



## Bumpity1

3sisters, it's really cold and getting icy here, so am having to be careful when walking. 
Had an eventful day today. Went to the doctors and asked about Whooping cough Jab and basically I just need to make an appointment if I want one. Don't think it's upto MW to deal with it. Find it abit strange that she's not mentioned it though as NHS guidelines state that all pregnant women should be offered it because of the current 'epidemic'. If your MW doesn't mention it then its not being 'offered' in my eyes. Anyway......
I then spoke to doctor about my increasing palpitations that I can't control. These I know can be pretty common in pregnancy as your heart has more work to do, so if it was just this I wouldn't have been too concerned, but I have experienced mild ectopic beats for the past few years and although they haven't bothered me before over the last 2 months they have got worse and worse. Sometimes it feels like its skipping a beat or its being squeezed. This is now happening upto 20 times a day. Over the last 10 days I've had 3 episodes of my heart beating completely out of rhythm for about 5-10 seconds, it's horrible. Anyway the doctor listened to my heart and told me I have a heart murmur and sent me for an ECG straight away. It confirmed my heart it beating a lot faster than it should so she phoned the hospital to speak to a consultant. They said heart murmurs can occur in pregnancy and so can everything else I'm experiencing :(. All I have to do is go to the hospital if I get chest pains or severe breathlessness. Well after 3 straight forward pregnancies this one is being a right pickle!!! :dohh:


----------



## Seity

I can tell the relaxin is hard at work. When I get up from sitting a while, I can feel my pelvis ache.
I remember the feeling from last pregnancy after my skating sessions.


----------



## Bumpity1

Oh and my BP was 137/75, so tiny bit higher than 2 weeks ago and a lot higher than my normal very low BP. I read somewhere that your BP should be the same at the end of your pregnancy than it was at the beginning with a slight dip in the second tri. My BP has always been low even at the end of my other 3 pregnancies so this is new for me. Maybe has something to do with my out of control heart!


----------



## Seity

I thought my BP went up last pregnancy near the end. I know it was never high enough to be an issue though and it was higher than this time around. I've been fairly consistent around 110/74 this pregnancy. Got a 120/86 blip at one of my dentist visits, but I'd also been rushing to get there, so it was just a one time off reading.


----------



## Lulu

Bumpity that sounds a bit scary! I haven't had any experience with any issues like that but at least you know what to do if something does happen.

Seity I'm with you on the increased relaxin, some days depending on how long I've been sitting at my desk it can be really painful when I first stand up & start walking. It does ease off but I felt like such an old woman to begin with :lol:


----------



## Lindylou

I had been rushing to make midwife appt. will check it tonight and see if its better.


----------



## Lindylou

I know this sounds weird but does relaxin make you sore underneath? Also fund it hard climbing into car when sore.


----------



## Lulu

I think it does. As I tried to explain to my DH the other day, "imagine you've been kicked in your bits by someone wearing steel toe cap boots and you're badly bruised"!!! He sort of understood why I keep holding myself at times :lol:


----------



## Lindylou

That's it! I feel bruised and tender.


----------



## 3sisters

We tend to get wobbly at this time and achy. Maybe I just feel it more this pregnancy because I am older. Or maybe it's because I have selective amnesia. I was watching a live birth video and I swear I have never done that. But yet I have three children...lol. My best friend always said.. If we remembered every detail we wouldn't do it again so must also be what I call pregnant brain. Hormones that make us also forget things.

It took me about 5 minutes to remember what I had to put on my grocery list this morning. That is not like me. I chalk it up to pregnant brain....


----------



## PerpetualMama

Bumpity1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Firstly congrats to Lulu for a girl!
> 
> I have BF all 3 of my babies and plan on doing the same this time. I had a nightmare with my first baby as I got an infection/allergic reaction to my episiotomy stitches and couldn't sit up for the first 2 weeks. It was horrendous, my MW had to cut them free with a razor blade as I was so swollen down there! I had 2/3 days of good breastfeeding before the infection kicked in but then my DD wouldn't feed from me while I was lying on my side so we tried to give her a bottle of expressed milk but she refused the bottle. She was soooo hungry and losing weight, crying constantly. It was very upsetting, especially having the baby blues and being sooooo sore. My MW suggested expressing and putting the milk in the cap of a sterilised bottle and making her drink it like she was drinking out of a cup! She took to it and this is what I had to do until I could sit up. Exhausting, time consuming and I felt like daisy the cow on the breast pump continuously :) but we got through it. After that she went straight on the breast and I fed her until 6 months. I admire anyone that can do it longer as I find that's my limit! My second DD was easy and my DS was a monster feeder, he was a big boy and wanted feeding all the time. By 10 weeks he was over 15lb and I would give him 9oz of hungry baby formula in the evening after he had had both breasts if I wanted him to sleep longer than 2/3 hours. I also had to wean him at 14 weeks because milk just didn't satisfy him. I won't be surprised if this little mans the same and will do what I need to do so he's not hungry.
> Loompy don't feel sad, you did whats best and Roo will not know any difference :) also your DD will be able to help feed.
> I am going to buy an electric pump this time as hand pumping is exhausting, has anyone any experience of the Medela ones?

I LOVE my Medela double breast pump! I have to buy some new parts for it, and all new bottles because I think I tossed most of the ones I had for one reason or another.
Will definteley bf this one, cannot wait! I was lucky and produce milk like a dairy cow, double breast pump on at work while I ate my 10 minute lunch, and I had my 8 oz or so. I always had a bn full of little bags in the freezer with dates on them, trying to keep up the rotating so the freshest staed towards the back. I still cannot believe I will have a little one here in just over 2 months. Even though she s awake and bopping around in there, even though I see her on the scans and waddle like a penguin...I cannot wrap my brain around it.
5 more classes for school and I'm finally done with this bulls#!t. I'm not sure what I'll do from here on out school-wise, but I plan on thinking about that after Christmas. This has been the worst semester for school ever, and my heart is not in this program anymore. I'm not sure ifit's only because of the pregnancy or if it's the combination of all the crap the professors and department heads or fellow students have put me through (not that the teachers have been mean, just disorganized and way too laid back for my learning style). Finals next week so I have a lot of studying to do...counting down my dysa to freedom!
Had a scare on Friday, woke up to bloody discharge reminiscent of what I saw with the start of labor with my last 3. It also brought back all the horror of my miscarriage :cry: so I was a wreck. Doc fit me in right away (my appt wasn't til 4 PM but I got in at 9:30 AM) and found me to be closed up tight with no dialation :). Se sent me in for my 3rd tri scan and my placenta is plenty out of the way now! Sonographer confirmed girl, and she's measuring pretty much right on spot (minus a couple days) and weighing it approx 3 lbs 6 oz :cloud9:. Sonographer also checked cervical length but he said nothing to me. I am obviously NOT in labor, and I have to assume everything was fine because my OB never called (even though she said she would either way). The conclusion is that my bleeding was cervical, and most likely due to being seriously sensitive since I had a LEEP procedure done 5 years ago to remove pre-cancerous cells. I worked 4 days in a row after having about a month off of work, and I pushed myself so hard...I way overdid it, so now I know what happens :/.
Took DH in for his vasectomy yesterday. He was so nervous, and I didn't feel too terrible for him at the time since it's his choice...but they had a few minor complications during the procedure so now his poor sack is all bruised and he hasn't slept for the pain :nope:. Guess I gotta baby him a little today. I truly am grateful not to have had to do it myself, and I was completely at peace with Anneliese being our last. I am so tired, and way too old to do this all again. One day I will enjoy grandbabies!!
Hope you all are well! <3


----------



## Bumpity1

So good to see you here Perpetual! Hope to see you more when you have finished this semester :). Well done for sticking with it, lots of people would have given up. And well done for getting your man in for the snip! That's definitely on my list of jobs next year,lol! Compared to what we have to go through I think it's the least they can do for us.
Once Xmas is out the way we really don't have long. I think Loompylooloo is the first one due, but one of us could sneek in before. Will be a very exciting time! X


----------



## PerpetualMama

Bumpity1 said:


> So good to see you here Perpetual! Hope to see you more when you have finished this semester :). Well done for sticking with it, lots of people would have given up. And well done for getting your man in for the snip! That's definitely on my list of jobs next year,lol! Compared to what we have to go through I think it's the least they can do for us.
> Once Xmas is out the way we really don't have long. I think Loompylooloo is the first one due, but one of us could sneek in before. Will be a very exciting time! X

i just don't see that being me, lol. I don't expect her until the 19th of February at the earliest, even though she has a valentine's due date. I will be completely stupified if she shows up before then!
It was DH insisting on having it done. He didn't want any more after DS, but I would definitely have been devestated if he had gone in for it then. The docs and nurses kept trying to convince me to get my tubes tied when I was in the hospital after DS, but it was NOT something I wanted, and I knew it in my heart that I was not ready. They, no word of a lie, asked me 20 times what I planned on doing for post partum birth control. They WOKE ME UP on numerous occasions to ask me that stupid question, after I had just fallen asleep. I had been up for 3 days striaght! I am having my OB put it right in my chart about the vasectomy, so they can keep their nosebag questions to themselves. It is now my mission as soon as he's healed to get DH cleared out of all those little swimmers before LO arrives (LMAO, after his lack of action thus far I am sure he will be thrilled as a pig in...you know :haha:) I am hoping to have the energy once I am out of school and not so stressed. I am looking forward to cleanng my house, and sorting baby bits (I have little girlie stuff from 14 1/2 years ago with DD!!) I have so little for this LO, and am anxious to get the low down sorted out on what I need. I have friends to borrow from, so will take full advantage of that before I go out and spend on something I'll use for 3 months and be done with it. What a relief it will be on day one post-school <3


----------



## Loompylooloo

Hey ladies
Sorry I have been missing in action. Felt the need to hide from all the breast feeding talk as I am still not at peace with it all even thou there is nothing I can do about it and I am peace with my decision to have surgery. Anyway, that is my issue that I will have to deal with when the time comes.
All ok here. Very tired...probably because I don't sit still, heartburn that is evil so eating tablets for that but other than that nothing other than the usual aches and pains I would expect for an over 35 who Los like they have swallowed a watermelon! 
MW came last week and urine was fine....no glucose or infections. White cells were contamination so that was good. 
DH not well again due to cold and car wouldn't start this morning so AA came to the rescue and we needed a new battery.
My due date is first and I am assuming I will be early like I was with all the others.
Will post my accidental home birth story when I get 5.
Housework beckons....doesn't it always. At least I got to bake a cake and then hospital appt for DH.
Keep smiling.
C


----------



## Seity

I wish I got pregnancy brain. I do remember every detail, which is probably why I didn't and don't want to be doing this again. Ah well.
Good to see you PerpetualMama - Not too long now before all the school stuff is done for a while. My OH is getting his snip in March after hockey season is over just in case of complications. I'm glad your doc got you in right away and that nothing is wrong.
In my FB group there's a girl who was due on Feb 12th who had her baby boy Fri the 7th!!! OMG! Not ready for baby this early, that's for sure. FYI - He's doing just fine.
I finally got something other than a car seat for this baby. We now have a cradle mattress and sheets. No place to put it other than the floor, but hey, the floor will work in a pinch. I've got about 3 NB outfits too, so really, just need diapers and we've got the essentials done. Yep, diapers, clothes, car seat, and place to sleep = my entire 'need' list for a baby. :rofl: What can I say, I don't think babies need much.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Seity said:


> I wish I got pregnancy brain. I do remember every detail, which is probably why I didn't and don't want to be doing this again. Ah well.
> Good to see you PerpetualMama - Not too long now before all the school stuff is done for a while. My OH is getting his snip in March after hockey season is over just in case of complications. I'm glad your doc got you in right away and that nothing is wrong.
> In my FB group there's a girl who was due on Feb 12th who had her baby boy Fri the 7th!!! OMG! Not ready for baby this early, that's for sure. FYI - He's doing just fine.
> I finally got something other than a car seat for this baby. We now have a cradle mattress and sheets. No place to put it other than the floor, but hey, the floor will work in a pinch. I've got about 3 NB outfits too, so really, just need diapers and we've got the essentials done. Yep, diapers, clothes, car seat, and place to sleep = my entire 'need' list for a baby. :rofl: What can I say, I don't think babies need much.

That's why I'm not going too crazy. I am fortunate to have my son's stroller still, and have been given a bassinet and carseat and a box of various sized clothes. I would like to get a package or two of diapers to start the week of home. I have friends to borrow from, so I will definitely be taking advantage of their offers. I can't stress about it much because like you said they don't need much that early on. I have been promised a crib at some point after she is born, and I'll likely change her on the couch, floor, or my bed so don't need a special table. I'm holding off on the crib mattress til I see if we even get the crib. DS never slept in his a single night. That was a wasted purchase for me.


----------



## Seity

Yeah, we still have my son's stroller and the infant carriers. We never really used the stroller, but the carrier was just so much more convenient, so I'm glad we never got around to selling those. In fact, one's been on the floor of my car for 2 years now. :rofl:
We also just change our son wherever, so no need for a changing table.
I would like to get a swing at some point. Gabriel wouldn't nap anywhere except the swing for the first 1.5 years of his life, but the one we had then was just borrowed from a friend and returned when she had her next baby.


----------



## Lulu

Hi ladies :)

Anyone else getting fed up with people telling you how quickly the rest of your pregnancy will go? Or is that just me :lol: I was talking to my MIL earlier and she asked how many weeks I was (she never remembers!) and then she said 'oh well, not long to go now' I've got just over 10 weeks to go, I'm happy with that. I'm not wishing the rest of my pregnancy away. I want to enjoy the rest of my pregnancy - is that strange?

I've got loads of stuff to do at work, not to mention plenty to get done in the house before little miss arrives! Isn't it amazing how some people like to state the obvious - 'oh once christmas and new year are passed you won't have long to go!'

Sorry rant over :lol:


----------



## Seity

Nobody has said anything, but I've always known that the holidays were going to make it go by far too quickly for my taste. Hopefully, things slow down in Jan so I can actually get stuff ready.


----------



## Lindylou

I cannot believe how fast it is going. People say pregnancy drags bug for me it is madness!!


----------



## Bumpity1

Loompy:hugs: x

Lindy are you really up at 5 in the morning? Do you ever sleep?! Yes I agree, I think this pregnancy is going really fast now. It dragged at first because of all the sickness and bleeding but now the weeks seem to be flying by, which I'm thankful for. luckily like a lot of the other 2nd/3rd/4th time mums we pretty much have everything. I have bought this baby new vests and socks but otherwise have so many clothes from DS. They are like brand new as they grow out of them so quickly at first. Just need breast pump, bottles and steriliser then I'm sorted. 
I have had loads of people saying 'not long now!' to me. I think they must think I'm 35-38 weeks because 9 weeks is still a fair amount. I'm usually really uncomfortable by now and find it drags but I'm finding this one o.k. Think it might be something to do with him being breech as im not being kicked in the ribs :). His little head is tucked up the top right hand side of ribs and it's not uncomfortable yet. He can stay there for as long as he likes as far as I'm concerned. I've had my fair share of sore ribs! I'm not going to do anything to try and turn him. Never had a breech at this point so I feel that he might be in this position for a reason. If he turns on his own then great, but if he doesn't then I have a feeling he's not supposed to. X


----------



## Lindylou

What is sleep???i manage a few hours then wide awake until alarm goes off... Then I could seriously sleep but have to get up! Not in work tomorrow morning so want a lie in but also want to tidy house up!


----------



## Bumpity1

I spoke too soon! Been up since 3. It's now 5.40 and I'm going to try to go back to bed for an hour. Luckily DH is working from home so he can help get the kids ready for school...


----------



## Lindylou

This waking up through the night sucks!


----------



## 3sisters

I had my last test today.. Hurray !! It has been brutal for about 1 week and sittling for long periods has been hard on my back. I pulled out my sciatica and it was sore. Walking is not fun right now for long periods. And I am a walker but need to sit and rest back more. In the mornings I have more energy and less aches but as the afternoon comes I am physically tired.

Took some maternity pix. With a photographer. I figure this is my very last baby so I should. 10 years ago with my youngest no one was really doing such things. The pix are cute and vintage looking. I was always too embarrassed to get many pix of my pregnant bellies but this time I wanted to try to look pretty. 

AFter today I am hoping to feel better and focus on the holidays. I have my follow up Gestational diabetes ultrasound tomorrow and get all the stuff to monitor glucose, etc. Hoping they will take another 4D of baby.

Going to try to enjoy these last few weeks.

Best wishes.


----------



## Loompylooloo

Hello!
I had the best night's sleep last night and didn't even get up for a wee but feel worse for it today. Was sick this morning too. So tired today and supposed to be out for dinner with school mums. 
Would happily go to bed now!
Bumpity...... Thanks for the hugs......need them at the mo!
My pelvis isso uncomfortable when I sit for too long and my legs and feet ache but I think that is low iron. Mine is 10.7 and they don't treat until it drops to 10.5.
Anyway, nearly there.....only 47 days to go!


----------



## Lindylou

Loompy- I had a lie in and feel rotten. It's my works Christmas do and I just want my pjs and stay home. I would blame the pregnancy but I am a home bird! I'm going to make an early exit if I can. Want to decorate the house tomorrow :)


----------



## Lulu

Aww ladies the lack of sleep sucks, it's even worse when you do manage to get a half decent sleep and don't feel the benefits :( 

Is anyone organised for Christmas yet? I've ordered a few things online & managed to get an hour or so shopping on my own this afternoon so got a few things that have been niggling at me for a while but I'm not feeling very organised at all. Just seems so much to do & hardly any time to do it!!


----------



## Lindylou

I finally got the house decorated today! Wrote my cards- but could not find address book so know I have missed somebody. Also going a load of gifts on the loft I bough in the sales to save me money.... Grrrrr 
Might start wrapping tomorrow.


----------



## Seity

I've never actually managed to get organized enough to send out cards. I do think I finally have all my shopping done. I've only wrapped my husband's gift though. I did it yesterday when he was out playing hockey and after the weeble had gone to sleep, so I was able to get it done in secret.
32 weeks today! My son helped me take this week's bump picture. Yikes, so not ready for dealing with a baby again!
 



Attached Files:







32week_full_sm.jpg
File size: 156.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Bumpity1

You look fab Seity! 

Up again, it's 4.25 and I've been up since 2 :(. Just as well it's Sunday and I dont have to be anywhere in the morn.
Quite organised for Xmas. Most of wrapping done too.
Not suffering too much with aches and pains. Like I said I think it's because he's breech that I can still sit up straight. I'm quite short and usually I'm suffering with feet in my ribs by now. The only thing I'm getting is quite painful RLP on my right side and that's the side his bottom is. You can see my bump looks bottom heavy, excuse the pun! 
Loompy are you taking an iron supplement? I take Spatone as its a completely natural product and it doesn't upset your tummy. Would wholly recommend it if you need one.


----------



## Lindylou

Seity- bump looks fab! So neat. 

I had a bad night as well. Felt rotten and drained then jumped out of bed with the worse cramp I've ever had :(


----------



## Seity

Ouch, no fun. Hope the day is improving.
Samuel is definitely head down and starting to drop. It was a lot more obvious today. My son was good and let me sleep in until 8:30. :happydance: Good night's sleep and coffee and donuts for breakfast makes me a happy girl.


----------



## JJay

Ahhhh Seity you have a lovely bump! 

3sisters are you going to post some pics from your shoot?

I also recommend iron tablets, my iron count came back as low and I've felt better since taking them. 

I am very organised for Christmas this year. Normally I do everything last minute but we've got a date for moving house - 17th January so I figure with that and the baby I've got so much to organise that I wanted to make sure Christmas was all sorted early. 

Been to hospital again today after getting referred for another growth scan. Baby is now estimated at 6lb3, head 80th centile, abdomen 99th+ and femur 96th. Fluid is now on the 50th so normal. I have been referred for the GTT test on Thursday. I have to go back for another scan in 4 weeks and then discuss delivery. The consultant said if growth continues on the same trajectory they will recommend a repeat section as there are more risks associated with trying to vaginally birth a baby over 10lb after a previous section. I'll be sad not to try for VBAC but obviously the most important thing is that baby is ok. What do you think, would you go for a section?


----------



## Lindylou

Jjay- I can understand you not wanting another section but if it is safest for you and bump think you have to do what is safest. 

Feeling rotten. Had wc vaccine yesterday. So achey and drained. Dreading work today :(


----------



## Lulu

Jjay - I've never had a section but I can imagine feeling apprehensive but if it's the best for your baby then I would say go for it. 

Lundy- I had my whooping cough vaccination 2 weeks ago. Didn't really feel drained, other than normal anyway!, but I have a sore arm for about 3 days. Hope you feel better as the day goes on. :)


----------



## Seity

Lindy - I had my WC and flu shot both at 25 weeks. Didn't feel anything other than a sore arm at the injection site. Hope you feel better.
Jjay - I can understand preferring the vbac if possible, but I'm sure you'll decide what seems safest for your baby. I have tiny babies, so no clue about when would be too big and make c-sect the safer option.
Midwife in about an hour for 32 week appointment. Should just be a quick in and out again since everything is going smoothly. Luckily it's right after lunch, so I should at least look like I've gained weight from 2 weeks ago. :blush:

EDIT
Back from midwife and everything still smooth sailing. BP 110/70. Baby heart rate good and she confirmed my little peanut is indeed head down and sitting a little lower than before. Belly measured at 31 weeks like last appointment, but I figure it's because he shifted to the lower position. I figure only 6-7 weeks till this one is done cooking.


----------



## Bumpity1

Congrats on a good MW appointment Seity. My monkey is definitely still head up:dohh: the hiccups by the top of my ribs and the stamping on my downstairs are a give away,lol!

Jjay, I know you really want a vbac but if baby is big then I think you should go for the safe option. My DS had a big head, about 90th percentile and after having 2 other children I still struggled to get him out. It was only threats from the pediatric doctor that he was going to have to go in and get him out that gave me the extra strength, as the thought of another episiotomy scared me. The MW later admitted that when she saw the size of his head she was worried I wouldn't get his shoulders out :(. I know that growth scans can be out because you can't really see how much fat a baby is carrying all over but the head measurement is pretty accurate. At my 30 week scan my monkey is measuring in the 90's for both head and abdomen so am thinking he might be quite big, legs are on the 50th percentile, which is hilarious because I've always said he would have a big head to shorter legs, the same as my DS. I know lots of women give birth to babies over 10lbs naturally but lots of ladies can't. My friend is a midwife who had a nightmare 1st birth to a 10lber, he had loads of complications after. She's just had another 10lber by elcs


----------



## Bumpity1

Sorry pressed post by accident :dohh:

She didn't want to risk going through what she did before. Wait and see what happens at next growth scan, but don't worry you never know growth may slow down. Glad your getting the GTT done. If I was being told my baby was estimated over 10lbs Id definitely go for a CS. If your worried about recovery from a CS just think you could end up with an episiotomy all the way around to your bottom or a 4 th degree tear. Sorry if it sounds horrible I just want you to realise that having a vaginal delivery may be harder so you don't feel bad if you decide on a CS:hugs:
Just realised how much I've gone on, must be the hormones, haha!


----------



## Lindylou

I'm not scheduled for another scan. How will they know if bump is going to be too big? Xxxx


----------



## Bumpity1

I think they only worry if your fundal height is more than 3cm ahead. Don't worry Lindy you will be fine, 10lbs+ babies aren't that common. Your much more likely to have a baby between 6-8lbs. Oh and big heads run on both sides of the family, that's how I knew my monkey would have one! Is your baby still breech or do you not know yet? X


----------



## Lindylou

At my last mw appointment she said bump was head down but told me it could turn several times. She also said thought bump looked small but baby felt a good size. Heard horror birth stories today - felt like sticking my fingers in my ears and singing :)


----------



## Loompylooloo

Morning ladies!
MW supposed to be coming to the house today! Looking forward to it!
Been so busy with builders doing last bits and probably overdoing it a little bit. Am so tired this morning but have been out 3 nights in a row. Not until late but it has killed me! 
Going to stay at home and potter about, start my knitting for a friend's 4 year old who has been diagnosed with cancer......making him a panda hat for when he loses his hair. 
Got a Moses basket mattress and sheets yesterday which was a bit of a big step! 42 days to go ....aaaah!
I had a huge headed baby last time and it hurt but luckily no tears! 
Keep smiling!
C


----------



## Loompylooloo

Loompylooloo said:


> Morning ladies!
> MW supposed to be coming to the house today! Looking forward to it!
> Been so busy with builders doing last bits and probably overdoing it a little bit. Am so tired this morning but have been out 3 nights in a row. Not until late but it has killed me!
> Going to stay at home and potter about, start my knitting for a friend's 4 year old who has been diagnosed with cancer......making him a panda hat for when he loses his hair.
> Got a Moses basket mattress and sheets yesterday which was a bit of a big step! 42 days to go ....aaaah!
> I had a huge headed baby last time and it hurt but luckily no tears!
> Keep smiling!
> C

Just seen it is 41 days.......double aaaah!


----------



## Bumpity1

Lindy, my bumps tend to be 'all baby', so I think bump size doesn't always determine size of baby. My friend had no bump at all. Her mum kept saying there must be something wrong but she had an 8lb baby! I don't know where she hid it! Anyway it doesn't matter if babies little, easier to get out :) 

Oh Loompy your poor friend :(. There's nothing worse than having a sick child. Life is just not fair sometimes. 41 days! Could be sooner..... How exciting :) 

I'm on the last mad dash to get everything ready before Xmas. So looking forward to last day at school tomorrow. 2 weeks of not having to get the kids out of the house in the morning, hurrah! 
Am off to doctors later for results of blood tests, she wanted to check my thyroid wasn't causing the racing heart etc. trying to take it easy at this time of year is not easy. 
Oh and have posted a pic of my little man taken at the 30 week 4d scan on my twitter. If anyone has access to twitter I'm @leboxall.


----------



## Bumpity1

Just got back from doctors and thyroid is fine but despite taking a double dose of iron I'm now even more anaemic :(, have no idea whats going on but it's dropped by another point?!! I have been prescribed a big dose and have to go back in 2 weeks to see if my levels have gone up. If not I'm going to have further blood tests to try to find out why. I also have low protein in my blood so she tested my urine to see if theres protien in it, and there is so she took my blood pressure and it's now 118/81. So while the top is getting back to my normal range the bottom is now even higher. Its normally always 110/60. She's sending off urine sample to make sure protein isn't from a UTI. Not concerned yet, but really could do without it :( x


----------



## Loompylooloo

Bumpity.......sorry to hear about iron levels. You must be shattered! Hope they get those and the protei. Sorted! I will check out Twitter. I am BRCA Umbrella. It's the group I run for people with the same genetic mutation as me. 
Had mw appt and hooligan is lying oblique......sort of diagonal. They don't worry u.til 36 weeks and then they offer to manually turn it. If it doesn't behave, I can't have a home birth. Got to be on all fours and use birthing ball to sort it out! 
Right...it's 8pm and I am tucked up in bed.....so tired and uncomfortable. Night night ladies!


----------



## Bumpity1

Thanks Loompy. Will check you out on twitter! Is Roo head down and oblique? I'm sure my monkey is trying to turn because he is sometimes oblique. I can tell as when he stretches I get pressure and a ball shape in the middle of my right ribs and pressure on my left hand side hip bone at the same time. Im sure he was almost transverse at one point yesterday, then suddenly he was back to his favourite position, head tucked up the top of my ribs :dohh:


----------



## Lindylou

I think from where I get stronger and where I get weaker kicks baby is oblique- stronger ones under right ribs little ones bottom left of bump xx


----------



## Lindylou

Bumpity- hope you feel better soon. Get on that ball and picture that baby turning. X


----------



## 3sisters

Bumpity , I also have low iron. I am really surprised because this pregnancy i have really tried to eat more proteins. Just recently I wanted to crunch on ice cubes ( sign of anemia) so I am really focusing on making sure I take the vitamin C pill and iron. Baby will take all our iron and calcium stores if needed during this rapid growth time...

I went to my GD meeting at the Fetal diagnostic center. The doctor was so rude to me and was trying do the "scared straight" program with me on how bad diabetes is for the baby, etc. How I can get diabetes at a 50% chance rate. It was just very strange to have a doctor speaking down to me. My college daughter was with me and she was shocked. The doctor was saying things like don't drink " whole milk" and very uneducated things. I had GD previously and was surprised I got it again but appalled at how rude the DR. Was. I mentioned to my OB/GN and she was embarrassed for her colleague.

One of the unmentioned things is my age and some kind of judgemental or jealousy thing. This doctor was a woman in her mid to late forties, probably a few years older than me. No one has been rude up until this point but her. I know I don't even look my age but she has my chart and can see how old I am. Sometimes this kind of discrimination happens and it's really wierd when it does. Most people have been so supportive.

Any way baby was about 3.13 pounds which is in the 43%. Sounds kind of small to me and that worried me a little. No one was worried but I have only had big whopper babies and to have a small little guy seems odd. But then again sometimes the ultrasound sizes are off. I am measuring on target and every thing else seemed good.

Scary thought....


----------



## Bumpity1

Yeh I think this baby is draining me! As long as he's healthy that's the main thing. Doctors can be sooooo rude sometimes. I've had a very bad experience with a doctor once, left me speechless and so upset.

I think, after alot of effort on his end my little monkey may be head down. Am waiting for a set of hiccups. If they've moved lower I might be right. Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies :) xx


----------



## Seity

3sisters - That's terrible the doctor was rude to you. I don't trust those scans at all.
Bumpity1 - I hope your monkey is head down and you can get your iron levels sorted.


----------



## Lindylou

It is a disgrace when so called caring professionals behave like that. Hope hiccups start and monkey has turned. Don't think I've felt hiccups yet but then again I don't get too much movement!


----------



## Bumpity1

Well definitely feeling hiccups down low! Fingers crossed they stay there :) x


----------



## Loompylooloo

Hoorah for hiccups! I am not convinced that Roo isn't moving around as I keep getting hiccups down below and I got woken up with the most almighty boot in the nether regions in the night! Oh well, we will see. 
Terrible morning sickness today so been in bed all morning and took a tablet I felt so rough. Had a snooze and had some choc so should be ok to go to panto! 
So tired though....think I have been overdoing things a bit.
Still need to check your pic out bumpity.


----------



## Lindylou

Great news bumping! My LO had a mad half hour before... Ninja in training!!


----------



## 3sisters

i just realized that my husband has not had a baby in 10 years. I didn't opt for any classes this time and I guess I will have to go over what to do. He most likely has forgotten the stages of birth and what to look for. My main issue is that he be accomodating and understanding. I hired a doula but it would be nice if he could also take things a bit more seriously. 

I need to get my bag packed and some last minute things done. Christmas has kinda done me in. I hope my daughters enjoy it as it will be their last before little brother arrives. My older daughter finally coming around and actually told a few of her friends I was pregnant.

Hoping everyone is doing well this Christmas season and has some fun... Many blessings


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi ladies, 

Checked out your twitter Loompy. That's great that your doing that. Is this the same gene that Michelle Heaton has been in the news for? I've had afew evenings when I've felt sick recently, haven't put it down to MS but maybe it is?! Hope your feeling better.
I wonder what my monkey is doing in there sometimes as he can hit me down below and I nearly hit the roof. It can be quite off putting for my girls when we are watching tv and their mum is making strange noises from the sofa! He tends to have his mad 1-2 hours in the eve when I'm trying to relax, just like his brother used to do :) 
If your interested the new series of One Born Every Minute starts on January 2nd. Love this programme but wondering if I should watch it so close to having baby,lol! 
Signing off now as family arriving tomorrow and on last stretch of getting everything ready. Hope you all have a wonderful time and wishing you a comfortable Xmas!


----------



## Lindylou

I've been told to avoid one born every minute like the plague!!


----------



## Seity

I don't have TV, so never seen it. Not really interested anyway. 

I'm looking forward to Christmas this year. My sister and her family get into town this afternoon and my inlaws should be getting in tomorrow afternoon. I think the only present not wrapped would be whatever my husband bought for me :haha: Typical male, he'll probably toss it in a bag at the last minute :rofl:
My son is so excited. All his gifts have been hidden in the basement as they've arrived (from various relatives), so he has no idea that there are tons of presents down there. When he wakes up on Christmas day his eyes are going to pop out of his head at all the presents left under the tree from Santa. This is his first year understanding Christmas and presents, etc. So magical to watch.

I may not be on again for a while, so I hope everyone has a lovely holiday!


----------



## JJay

Happy Christmas Everyone! Xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Sending you all love at Christmas. Xxxx


----------



## PerpetualMama

hello ladies!
I hope you all had a beautiful Christmas!
I am out of school and free! Free! FREE! It feels wonderful. 3 more A's under my belt. One of my professors, the one in charge of clinical sites, said she should have plenty of room for me if I want to come back to the program in January of 2014. I'm still debating on if I want to go through the horrors for another 4 semesters when little one is a year old, or if I want to take it slow.
Watching a movie with the family last night it dawned on me that I am actually going to have to give birth to this little girl. There is no way out of it at this point, lol. I know I've known it, but the reality of it is really sinking in lately. It is getting close. I know that my mind will be on that a lot now, since this day 6 years ago my water had broken with DS (6) and contractions would not start. My son was facing sideways and would not descend so I had a horrific labor. The doctor would turn him and he'd turn back sideways. They turned him so many times and he twisted sideways again so many times that when I finally pushed him out and he was delivered he spun around in the doctor's hands and the doctor nearly dropped him. I am so hoping Anneliese is a cooperative little girl. Aside from the common pregnancy woes (like horrid morning sickness, and being thoroughly exhausted due to being 42, and vericose veins in my leg) carrying her has been a joy, she doesn't keep me up, and she is not overly rough and tumble...even though I get uncomfortable at times. Part of me is excited to have her in less than 2 months, and the other part is sad it will be over so soon because I will never have this experience again. I'm trying to suck up all the feelings, movements, and enjoy the bumps and rolls. I want to remember them all. I still can't fathom that she will be here and that there will be a baby to take care of. 
DS has come in 3 times since I started typing this to ask me if I could believe he is 6 years old today. I really can't. Time has passed way too quickly...


----------



## Lindylou

Hope your little boy has a good birthday!

That sounds a tough labour. Think positive thoughts and will Annelise to be the right way!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Lindylou said:


> Hope your little boy has a good birthday!
> 
> That sounds a tough labour. Think positive thoughts and will Annelise to be the right way!

my other 4 were all in proper position, so I have a good feeling she should be too. DS was a chance encounter with "difficult". He was almost as bad as delivery # 1...but she was 33 1/2 hours and he was only 6 hrs. I'm hoping for a combination of deliveries number 3 and 4... number 3 was on his own without induction and a furious 6 hours long, and number 4 was induced but only 4 hours long and drug free!!


----------



## Seity

I had a blast today. I had to shovel the driveway because of the snow, so I let my toddler run around while I got that done and then we went sledding in the backyard. My husband had to brew beer for work today, so now we're just waiting for him to get home. I started some bread in the bread maker to make garlic bread and pulled some chili from the freezer for dinner.


----------



## Loompylooloo

Grrrrrrr heartburn! It is 12.45am and I can't sleep as it is so bad. Have taken my medicine from the dr but it is awful. Roo also decided it is party time in there! Need some sleep! 
Hope you are all well!
Bumpity, yes Michelle Heaton and I have the same mutation. So does Sharon Osbourne and Christina Applegate. A bunch of mutants! I don't do much on Twitter. The website forum I run is much more active but it is just there to make sure no one feels alone when they get a diagnosis! Anyway, can't remember your twitter name so can you remind me in case I don't find it.
Keep smiling ladies!
C


----------



## Lindylou

I'm back in work on Monday :(


----------



## Bumpity1

It's @leboxall. Can sympathise with heartburn, it had me awake last night and have now woken up with a cold. Thought I was doing really well dodging the nasty winter bugs :(. My little man is definitely breech again:dohh:Apparently my DH kept going round and round and my MIL had to be induced when they caught him in a head down position. So am blaming him,lol! 
Got the results back of urine test and I don't have a UTI. Not sure what to do now regarding the protein in my urine. I'm not seeing my midwife until the 8th Jan. My hands and feet and legs are swollen too. Legs look ok first thing in morning but get really puffy even if ive not been on feet much. Even my wrists are swollen as watch is tight. Wondering whether to call the DAU to see what they say.
Sorry youve got work tomorrow Lindy :( I have DH off with me until the 3rd. When are you starting your maternity leave? 
Hope you all had a lovely Xmas. Xx


----------



## Lindylou

Oh bumpity- get those fluids down you and hopefully will help. What have they given you for uti? Hope you feel better soon. I wake up most morning with the sniffles but have managed to avoid winter bugs. 

I have stopped my "long" days now soon more 9-7, they are too tiring. Have tried up make my week shorter but have brought MSG leave forward a week so finishing about the 25th.


----------



## PerpetualMama

DH plans to take DS (6) and DD (14) sledding today, and wanted t know if I wanted to go. I'm thinking bumpy hills and premature rupture of the membranes...just sayin'. I respectfully declined and he says he meant just to take pictures. Think I'll stay in-house where it's warm and NOT blowing 20 - 30 mph :haha:

Hope you are all well. I had a rough day yesterday, real uncomfortable and unableto go more than an hour without having to pee...God forbid I had to walk any distance, half a cup of pee felt like a half gallon. Mad amount of BH while I lounged watching a movie with the family...every 7 - 10 minutes. pita...because I knew it was nothing but an annoyance. She's still got 6 1/2 weeks to go


----------



## Bumpity1

No Lindy I don't have a UTI. That's why I'm now wondering why I've got protein in my urine as infection has been ruled out.
Am getting uncomfortable too. Can't drive far without something wedged in my back for support. I feel like I'm going to burst already, I don't know how he is managing to turn because there doesn't feel like there's any room to. 
Lucky ladies in the US with snow! We just have rain, and LOTS of it.


----------



## Lindylou

My cousin (ENT doc but asked anyway!) said often protein is a sign of kidneys working harder in late pregnancy. She said they usually rule out UTI and per eclampsia first and then just monitor at your next visit. Hope that helps. Xxx


----------



## PerpetualMama

got woken up yesterday by someone using a snowblower at 4:30 in the morning (yes, on a Sunday morning :dohh:). Tired when I got up, everything was an effort yesterday. I could not shovel, dogs needed to go out, and everything I did left me short of breath. I literally sat at the table peeling potatoes for supper and it made me out of breath :nope:. There is so much I want to accomplish and it wasn't happening yesterday. I felt like a waste case :cry:, and DH was cranky from the time he got up in the morning. So afternoon comes and I'm a bit snappy because I'm tired, the [email protected]$$ with the snowblower didn't do MY walkways and I still had to be awake for it, my back aches, BH are annoying the F^9& out of me, I'm 42 and I'm toting around an extra 29 pounds, and I feel like the baby is going to fall out from between my legs if I just move the wrong way :haha: and DH wants to know "Why are you so bitchy?":brat:
So I told him! Then I went into the hallway to throw something out and I cried. Hoping today will be a better day and I can do something constructive. I sit and wonder how on Earth I can possibley expect to do this for another 6 1/2- 8 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Seity

Aww, *hugs* Sounds like a combo of sleep deprivation and hormones doing you in.

I was a bit techy yesterday because I'm selling my old TV and the guy said he was going to show up yesterday, so I went out and shoveled the driveway and the front walk and the jerk never showed. It's an online ad and this is the 2nd person to dick me around, so I raised the price. :haha:


----------



## Lindylou

I hate hormones as well. Mum was saying how tired she was having me but I'm 15 years older than she was! Think age does effect it all but think it also has its bonuses!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Seity said:


> Aww, *hugs* Sounds like a combo of sleep deprivation and hormones doing you in.
> 
> I was a bit techy yesterday because I'm selling my old TV and the guy said he was going to show up yesterday, so I went out and shoveled the driveway and the front walk and the jerk never showed. It's an online ad and this is the 2nd person to dick me around, so I raised the price. :haha:

I hate when that happens. I've gone to parking lots to meet people with stuff and they never show. I have things listed on Craigslist now-trying to get rid of stuff- and have no "takers" yet :nope:


----------



## Lindylou

Happy new year ladies!!! We are going to be mummies this year!!!! 
Just home and ready for bed xxx


----------



## 3sisters

PM- I am totally with you. I am usually calm and collected but I get out of breath very very easily. Walking for 30 mins is a lot.. 


Yesterday I thought I would talk to my husband because I had a scary night in which I couldn't sleep due to the anxiety of having the baby. I just got scared after I saw this video about a woman who died from an epidural. It scared me and I thought about how lucky I am at my age ( 44) and then all the worries started. Anyway, the next morning I thought I would talk with my husband about going to the hospital and getting some emotional support because well.... I got a little frightened. I normally don't ask for much and my husband got really defensive which escalated into a fight and me throwing the TV remote control at his back.

This is not me at all. I handle everything and do well alone but felt very alone and abandoned in that moment. I just looked at him said I am really pregnant and having a baby in a few weeks, this is the time where you help me if I need it. He obviously had a moment of man stupidity like it was a contest because I needed him emotionally. Later he kind of came to his senses but... I am so surprised that it took that long and for me to get really upset. I told him he was lucky the remote control didn't hit his head...

I also realize that even though we didn't take a class this time he probably still needed the class. Mostly to get put in his place about what's going on physically and etc. So he can gauge what he needs to do to be supportive. He did not want to hear what I wanted. So I am considering not letting him in the delivery room. I am still upset and can't deal with ridiculousness. I hired a doula and need to focus on all the positives so I can have an easier birth experience. I don't need to be irritated if my husband can't be supportive. Anyway, I will see.

I think I am feeling a bit vulnerable with the baby due so soon. It's kind of like the point of no return. A little freaky. i've been through this before but i also know that every experience is different. So this week I will talk with my OB about any emergency things so I can feel rest assured that she is prepared to handle things.

Happy New Year and I hope we can all stay healthy until our babies arrive.


----------



## Lindylou

3 sisters- I have been feeling emotional and full of doubts and worries all week. About the birth about being a mum everything. It must be hormones surge or something normal if we are all feeling a bit at the moment. Sending hugs- xxxx


----------



## Loompylooloo

I have been a bit bonkers recently! Suddenly a bit worried about actually having a baby and giving. Iran even though I have done it 3 times before and bizarrely really enjoy giving birth. I am worried I won't be able to manage it which is ridiculous! Must be hormonal! Am so tired. Had the worst night's sleep,last night. Got woken up at midnight by the loudest fireworks ever and then the snoring was legendary! Ds woke up at 6.35 screaming that his leg hurt so we wen town to snooze on the settee at 7 and consequently and feeling a bit roper this evening! 
Only 29 days to go.....if itis like it was with the last one, it could be another 15 days. Got bits out of my mum's loft so feel happy that if anything were to happen I have all the bits I need to hand. 
Right, my favourite tv show of the year on in a mo.......World's Strongest man! So exciting...but am so tired not sure if I will manage to watch it! 
Happy new year all!


----------



## PerpetualMama

3sisters said:


> PM- I am totally with you. I am usually calm and collected but I get out of breath very very easily. Walking for 30 mins is a lot..
> 
> 
> Yesterday I thought I would talk to my husband because I had a scary night in which I couldn't sleep due to the anxiety of having the baby. I just got scared after I saw this video about a woman who died from an epidural. It scared me and I thought about how lucky I am at my age ( 44) and then all the worries started. Anyway, the next morning I thought I would talk with my husband about going to the hospital and getting some emotional support because well.... I got a little frightened. I normally don't ask for much and my husband got really defensive which escalated into a fight and me throwing the TV remote control at his back.
> 
> This is not me at all. I handle everything and do well alone but felt very alone and abandoned in that moment. I just looked at him said I am really pregnant and having a baby in a few weeks, this is the time where you help me if I need it. He obviously had a moment of man stupidity like it was a contest because I needed him emotionally. Later he kind of came to his senses but... I am so surprised that it took that long and for me to get really upset. I told him he was lucky the remote control didn't hit his head...
> 
> I also realize that even though we didn't take a class this time he probably still needed the class. Mostly to get put in his place about what's going on physically and etc. So he can gauge what he needs to do to be supportive. He did not want to hear what I wanted. So I am considering not letting him in the delivery room. I am still upset and can't deal with ridiculousness. I hired a doula and need to focus on all the positives so I can have an easier birth experience. I don't need to be irritated if my husband can't be supportive. Anyway, I will see.
> 
> I think I am feeling a bit vulnerable with the baby due so soon. It's kind of like the point of no return. A little freaky. i've been through this before but i also know that every experience is different. So this week I will talk with my OB about any emergency things so I can feel rest assured that she is prepared to handle things.
> 
> Happy New Year and I hope we can all stay healthy until our babies arrive.

Had a big fiht with DH last night myself :growlmad:
He and my DD(15) had a run in at about 11 PM last night and I just tried to stay in the bathroom and take care of what I needed to for as long as I could. They always try to drag me in between and I'm sick of it! DH started in on how sick he is of all the BS he says my kids put him through, (God forbid I defend them in any way mind you, like pointing out that if he didn't play into DD's antics she'd soon tire of it because she's not getting a rise out of him) so he goes off on sneding my kids to live with their dad, and completely ruins me with "I wish to God I'd had a vasectomy after Mason (DS-6) was born. Like we need another fucking kid"
I told him to leave my room. NOW. He refused, so I had to lock myself in the bathroom to go into fits of bawling my eyes out. I knew he wasn't happy about me getting pregnant in June, but I thought he'd accepted it. I knew he wasn't happy it's a girl, too. He sort of tried to explin himself last night but I sure as sh!t didn't want to talk to him. He tried to hug me and I told him to leave me the hell alone and DON"T touch me. Don't even talk to me. I love this child so much and he sincerely wishes she was never made. I told him he doesn't have to be part of her life. He can bail now. There are so many people out there who would kill to be in our shoes. I have sacrificed so much for this child, I have given up so much, my life has had to completely change, all my plans have had to take a back seat or be discarded, and yet somehow I can see this little girl as the BLESSING that God intended her to be. How can he NOT???? :cry: I told him he'd have been better off if he'd have had his vasectomy 8 years ago (which would mean DS would not have been created either. Then I could have ditched him when I found out how he behaved with my kids, and God-willing still had DS with someone else.
I wish I had never approached him 7 1/2 years ago to ask him to dance, and the whole relationship wouldn't have existed in the first place.
He keeps saying he's sorry and trying to make excuses why he feels the way he does. "I'm sure Ill love her once she's here" and I said "Or not." and he says "then I'll have to try real hard to love her".
I'm sorry, but I so wanted more for my baby girl than this. So completely gutted:cry:


----------



## Lindylou

Oh perpetual I am so sorry. What a horrible thing to be said to you. Your pink bun is going to be so loved and cared for by you she will want for nothing. What is his issue with girls? It is hard to take back words that hurt like that. I don't know what to say because I know how you are feeling. Sending you hugs. Keep your head held high because you could not be in the right more.


----------



## Bumpity1

:hugs: Perpetual and 3sisiters. 
We are all in the final few weeks now and I think the combination of hormones, tiredness and being uncomfortable can really take their toll. I'm usually quite easy going but am finding myself less tolerant. Was really p****d off when I woke up full of cold the other day and proceeded to be grumpy with everyone when usually it wouldn't bother me.
Am going through feelings of guilt towards my 4yr old DS as in afew weeks he is not going to be my baby anymore :(. Worried how he is going to take to the baby. When I was pregnant with my 2nd DD I had the same worries towards my 1st DD. I also worried if I'd have the capacity to love another child the way I loved her. When I was pregnant with my DS I worried how he would fit into our family unit as it had been me, my DH and the girls for 8 yrs. But you know those worries are always unfounded as when the new LO arrives its like the most amazing experience ever and you can't imagine your family without them. It will be the same for all us ladies, whatever worries we have. 

It's my DD birthday today, she's 13! My DH has taken the girls to London shopping for the day and I'm stuck at home with my DS as I know I couldn't manage a whole day shopping. Feel like I'm missing out :(. Can't wait until I get my body back and don't need help getting my shoes on,lol! We worked out that from today I'm going to be a parent of a teenager for the next 20 years, HELP!!!

So excited for the next few weeks and looking forward to everyone's arrivals. No pressure Loompy but am expecting you to be first, haha. Happy new year to you all xxxxx oh and my DH asked if I had any new years resolutions and as I sat there looking like MR Greedy I said 'yeh, not to get pregnant ever again'....


----------



## PerpetualMama

lovely computers hold info you think you've deleted. DH came on and decided to look for what I had written to you all...and found a way on to the site. Now he's mad. I figured it was better to vent here and come for support than rag to my family who know him and retain opinions on him and his behavior. :shrug: Guess it's going to be him pissed at me right back now.

Lindylou, it's not just because she's a girl I don't think. I think it's just another child in the house in general. There is so much that has to change here, so many plans (like my college degree) that are now tabled...but then on the same token there are other opportunities (like the potential for a house) that are opening up that weren't possible before due to the original plans. All I know is that I'm depressed as all heck now, and can't do anything about it. I'm going to try to clean the house and maybe wash some baby clothes to make me feel better. I'm just dreading the rest of my life right now :cry:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Bumpity1 said:


> :hugs: Perpetual and 3sisiters.
> We are all in the final few weeks now and I think the combination of hormones, tiredness and being uncomfortable can really take their toll. I'm usually quite easy going but am finding myself less tolerant. Was really p****d off when I woke up full of cold the other day and proceeded to be grumpy with everyone when usually it wouldn't bother me.
> Am going through feelings of guilt towards my 4yr old DS as in afew weeks he is not going to be my baby anymore :(. Worried how he is going to take to the baby. When I was pregnant with my 2nd DD I had the same worries towards my 1st DD. I also worried if I'd have the capacity to love another child the way I loved her. When I was pregnant with my DS I worried how he would fit into our family unit as it had been me, my DH and the girls for 8 yrs. But you know those worries are always unfounded as when the new LO arrives its like the most amazing experience ever and you can't imagine your family without them. It will be the same for all us ladies, whatever worries we have.
> 
> It's my DD birthday today, she's 13! My DH has taken the girls to London shopping for the day and I'm stuck at home with my DS as I know I couldn't manage a whole day shopping. Feel like I'm missing out :(. Can't wait until I get my body back and don't need help getting my shoes on,lol! We worked out that from today I'm going to be a parent of a teenager for the next 20 years, HELP!!!
> 
> So excited for the next few weeks and looking forward to everyone's arrivals. No pressure Loompy but am expecting you to be first, haha. Happy new year to you all xxxxx oh and my DH asked if I had any new years resolutions and as I sat there looking like MR Greedy I said 'yeh, not to get pregnant ever again'....

I worry about how my kids will adjust to a new little one as well, esp DS(6). He seems ok with it, and as if he is looking forward to it, but then comes out with things like "I know that after Anneliese is born you won't have as much time for me, babies take a lot of time" and it breaks my heart. I don't know how I'll find the energy to do anything, so tired right now. But, have scrubbed down the bathroom, and have been cleaning all morning so at least I don't feel so much a basket case as I did this morning. DS has been sleeping for most of the morning, poor little guy. He got up and watched tv for half hour then said, Mama, I'm goin back to bed, ok? He was out like a light in no time. I think he slept poorly from coughing a lot during the night. Back to clean, break time over!


----------



## JJay

:hugs: everyone. The last few weeks are pretty stressful. 

I got my GTT results back and they are normal so no particular reason why I'm growing a giant! I'm struggling to get around now as I'm so big and have also developed what I think is SPD. I didn't have this last time but where my section scar is and my inner thighs are painful when I walk, move, cough.... :( 

Just found out DH has to go the the Far East with work for 10 days on Saturday so I'm going to stay with my parents so they can help me out. 

Midwife tomorrow, then scan on the 14th to determine whether I need another section. I'm starting to feel pretty stressed that I'm so incapacitated and not ready with baby stuff, also supposed to be moving house in 2-3 weeks ahhhhhh!


----------



## PerpetualMama

JJay said:


> :hugs: everyone. The last few weeks are pretty stressful.
> 
> I got my GTT results back and they are normal so no particular reason why I'm growing a giant! I'm struggling to get around now as I'm so big and have also developed what I think is SPD. I didn't have this last time but where my section scar is and my inner thighs are painful when I walk, move, cough.... :(
> 
> Just found out DH has to go the the Far East with work for 10 days on Saturday so I'm going to stay with my parents so they can help me out.
> 
> Midwife tomorrow, then scan on the 14th to determine whether I need another section. I'm starting to feel pretty stressed that I'm so incapacitated and not ready with baby stuff, also supposed to be moving house in 2-3 weeks ahhhhhh!

:hugs: jjay. how big are they estimating your "little one" to be? How big was your DD?
up until today I was feeling pretty incapable of accomplishing anything myself. I know I'll pay tomorrow for every speck of good I got done today, but it feels great to actually make a dent in the mess. Tomorrow I think I'll wash all the baby stuff and sort it so I know what I need and what I have.


----------



## JJay

Glad you had an organised day PM I bet you feel so much better. I'm going to try and get baby stuff washed too then that will be one less thing to think about. 

They are estimating baby to be 10-11lb at 40 weeks but I have to go for another scan on jan 14th to get an up to date weight xx


----------



## PerpetualMama

JJay said:


> Glad you had an organised day PM I bet you feel so much better. I'm going to try and get baby stuff washed too then that will be one less thing to think about.
> 
> They are estimating baby to be 10-11lb at 40 weeks but I have to go for another scan on jan 14th to get an up to date weight xx

was your daughter big? I went from a 7 lb 15 oz baby for number 2 to a 9 lb 15 oz baby. believe it or not he was easier to deliver. The thought of an 11 pounder is SCARY!


----------



## Lindylou

I dreamt I had a 9.2 many boy that looked as big as an 8 month old last night!!
Messed up my leave so off today instead of next Thursday so plan is to take decorations down, tidy house, start washing baby clothes and cook nice dinner......lets see what I manage :) !!!!


----------



## 3sisters

Well it's definitely good that we at least have the support here and can VENT.

Sometimes MEN will ,..... be MEN. There is nothing like the holidays to get everyone on edge and open mouth insert foot. 

PM: Hoping your venting released a little . You will be able to handle, even if it does take a little bit of time. Seeing a baby for the first time melts hearts. If it didn't none of us would be doing this again. I try to remember this when I get scared. He will come around. Hopefully soon.

For all of us, change is right around the corner and it seems to be quite normal for us to sense the up coming uncontrollable chain of change even if we so so want them. There will be some aspects that we can control. I am asking for help and tallking with my daughters daily about the changes that will be happening. Like mommy being tired and bed time being alot different etc. At least for a little while, I am trying to prepare them so that it is easier all the way around and for me.

My husband is still a little in the clouds and we aren't discussing things too much. It looks like he just wants me to make all the decisions and I just need him to be supportive. sigh !

This is the home short stretch and somehow I need to switch gears so that I can turn my anxiety into excitement. This weekend my in laws will throw me a baby shower and then I will go into heavy nest mode. Trying to get things together so I can feel safe and organized.

I am still a little scared over the birth , it's been 10 years. Even though i have had three others I am still nervous. But that's part of it and I am glad to have a place to vent.


----------



## PerpetualMama

3sisters said:


> Well it's definitely good that we at least have the support here and can VENT.
> 
> Sometimes MEN will ,..... be MEN. There is nothing like the holidays to get everyone on edge and open mouth insert foot.
> 
> PM: Hoping your venting released a little . You will be able to handle, even if it does take a little bit of time. Seeing a baby for the first time melts hearts. If it didn't none of us would be doing this again. I try to remember this when I get scared. He will come around. Hopefully soon.
> 
> For all of us, change is right around the corner and it seems to be quite normal for us to sense the up coming uncontrollable chain of change even if we so so want them. There will be some aspects that we can control. I am asking for help and tallking with my daughters daily about the changes that will be happening. Like mommy being tired and bed time being alot different etc. At least for a little while, I am trying to prepare them so that it is easier all the way around and for me.
> 
> My husband is still a little in the clouds and we aren't discussing things too much. It looks like he just wants me to make all the decisions and I just need him to be supportive. sigh !
> 
> This is the home short stretch and somehow I need to switch gears so that I can turn my anxiety into excitement. This weekend my in laws will throw me a baby shower and then I will go into heavy nest mode. Trying to get things together so I can feel safe and organized.
> 
> I am still a little scared over the birth , it's been 10 years. Even though i have had three others I am still nervous. But that's part of it and I am glad to have a place to vent.

It did release some. I spent yesterday in a funk like New year's day, then I started cleaning and taking it out on the dirt, soon enough I was able to cope.
How exciting to have a shower comng up :). I have been given so much from friends that I need to start sorting today to see what I need. Christmas Eve my step=mom gave us 3 big shirt/sweater boxes loaded with girlie clothes and onesies in sizes ranging from 3 mos to 9 mos. It felt like a mni shower.
I know the feeling of being nervous after so long between babies. DS(6) was born 9 years after DD (15), and this one is 6 years after DS! It's not like my body will forget what to do, it's more that I'm that much OLDER! I need to get DD(20) over to my house to go over breathing patterns (Found my birthing booklet I got 22 ears ago when I took classes with my first DD!) THEN I'll feel safer, knowing she's prepared to help me.

After major cleaning yesterday I thought I'd sleep through the night, still up at 3 AM :dohh: I'm hungry :/


----------



## Bumpity1

I have had a couple of lazy days. Have loads to do but this cold has floored me. Doesn't combine well with insomnia and not being able to get comfy or breathe properly, aaahhhhh! 

Had another blood test today to see if my iron levels have gone up. Nurse said results might be back tomorrow afternoon or Monday. Fingers xxxx all is good.

Jjay I hope MW appointment went well. Hope babies not grown too much. You must be so uncomfortable. We moved afew months ago and it's hard work. Hope you get plenty of help. X


----------



## Lindylou

I'm so exhausted. Find it frustrating.


----------



## JJay

PM my DD was 8lb8 at 42+1 so not really huge. I feel like this one is much bigger though. 

Thanks Bumpity appointment was fine except size, I'm measuring 44cm now and the midwife says I have little chance of a vbac. She confirmed I have SPD and it seems to be getting more painful by the day. I'm lucky to have a lot of help and decided to finish up at work this week too. I have come around to the idea of a section and am thinking the sooner the better! It's likely to be scheduled between 4th and 8th Feb. 

Hope your iron results come back ok. 

J x


----------



## Lindylou

Ooo jjay when will they give you date for c section? I know it isn't what you hoped for but if it is safest for you and bump. 
I have been eating so much junk this week. Fed up eating chocolate.


----------



## Seity

Lots going on in here. I hope things get better for some of you.
JJay - Definitely sounds like c-sect is the way to go even though I know you hoped for a vbac.
I've eaten a ton of junk this week too. I feel Samuel hanging out lower down all the time now. Not engaged, but definitely contemplating his escape route. Since 2nd babies+ generally don't engage until right before or during labor. I don't expect he'll engage until then. It's weird how having done this before, I'm much more aware of what's going on this time around.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Seity said:


> Lots going on in here. I hope things get better for some of you.
> JJay - Definitely sounds like c-sect is the way to go even though I know you hoped for a vbac.
> I've eaten a ton of junk this week too. I feel Samuel hanging out lower down all the time now. Not engaged, but definitely contemplating his escape route. Since 2nd babies+ generally don't engage until right before or during labor. I don't expect he'll engage until then. It's weird how having done this before, I'm much more aware of what's going on this time around.

Anneliese is hanging out pretty low as well, as evidenced by my barely controllable urge to pee the second I stand up, but I don't remember any of my previous babies "engaging". DS (6) was a floater all the way up until the time I had to start pushing at 7 cm, he was a stubborn little guy facing sideways


----------



## Seity

I'm pretty sure Gabriel was head down and started engaging at 30 weeks. That kid never once was above my belly button though.
I feel Samuel's head going up and down. Like a big ol' grapefruit sitting on my vagina :rofl:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Seity said:


> I'm pretty sure Gabriel was head down and started engaging at 30 weeks. That kid never once was above my belly button though.
> I feel Samuel's head going up and down. Like a big ol' grapefruit sitting on my vagina :rofl:

^^ LMAO :haha:
She may be wedged down there already. It seemed my OB felt her head down there and said it was low last week...but I've still got feet sticking out way up to my ribs. I'll ask her next Friday at my 35 wk appt


----------



## Lulu

Seity said:


> I'm pretty sure Gabriel was head down and started engaging at 30 weeks. That kid never once was above my belly button though.
> I feel Samuel's head going up and down. Like a big ol' grapefruit sitting on my vagina :rofl:

:rofl: Seity I love that description!

Lots being going on and I think I've caught up with all the news but forgiven if I've missed things. 3sisters & PM men can be such asses at times. I'd hate to think how a man would handle pregnancy and what our bodies go through physically and emotionally.

Jjay is today your last working day? Congratulations at being on mat leave. I've still got another 5 weeks to go and after working a half day yesterday I have no idea how I'm going to handle it. Mind you it would nice to get rid of this cold I've got hanging around and since yesterday I've had diarheaa. Was up a few times during the night running to the loo so feel completely wiped out today.

I would love just to have some energy again! I cooked New Year dinner for my family on the 1st, spent practically the whole day in the kitchen on my own as DH was working and the next day I was good for nothing. Still have so much to do before this little girl arrives and I just don't know how I'm going to achieve it!


----------



## Lindylou

I've got 3 weeks to go at work. Only had 3 days back since Christmas and so many problems and stresses. 

Im starting to feel a niggle down low so hoping bump is getting in right position. When he/she moves feel like I need to pee! Is there anything you can do to try and encourage not being back to back? 

I have been waiting since I found out for the surge in energy..... Still waiting :)


----------



## 3sisters

I have the same kind of feelings. HAve to pee all the time. Getting a weird kind of restless leg thing. Could hardly sleep last night. It's windy and rainy in Honolulu. It's our week of winter and it's down to 69 degrees. I know that sounds funny to those of you in the real cold. But here the whole world like shuts down and everyone is wearing jackets. It's also the rain and wind. Not fun. Windows make noise all night and I already couldn't get comfortable.

Thought it would be nice to get a pedicure before hospital and I could barely sit still. A lady at the hair salon who was getting her hair done said, I just saw your stomach move. lol. I wondered if there was some proper response like " excuse me " but I just smiled. 

Not sure if the baby is engaged but seems like he was a little lower but then I eat and he floats back up. So not sure and the others didn't really make a noticeable drop. Could be because I am so short waisted.

Husband agreed to go to the one day class and he came home with a pair of baby shoes he saw when out with his nephew. They are cute and thats his way of getting excited. Maybe I wont' kill him after all. lol.

Will have one more u/s on 14th. 

Good luck to us.


----------



## JJay

Bumpity, hope you're feeling better and iron results ok. 

Lindy, Rosie was back to back and it was a nightmare! I swore with this one I'd do what ever I could to get the baby to turn. There is a good website called spinning babies with tips but you need to lean forward as much as possible - imagine your tummy as a hammock for the baby so getting on your hands and knees is good. Sit on a birth ball leaning forward or with back straight. Try and walk 1-3 miles per day. Leaning back and driving are not good for baby's position. 

Lulu, yes I have now finished work bar a few bits and pieces I can do from home. I intended to work as close as possible to my due date but its too difficult with my size and the spd. Hope the next few weeks go quickly for you x

Seity, loving the grapefruit description! I have this too although babies position doesn't matter for me now! I feel a little sad that my body and baby are starting to prepare for a labour that will likely never happen. 

PM, hope your appointment goes well on Friday. 

3sisters, we both have scans next Monday. Good luck! If baby is still measuring big, which I am sure they will be, I might be given my section date. Eeeeek!

J x


----------



## Lindylou

Jjay. - will check that out. I have been sitting on birthing ball and leaning over it so hopefully LO will co operate!! It's hard when your mind is willing to keep working but our poor bodies say enough!!!! 

3sisters- I feel a bit more uncomfortable low down and going the toilet more. Don't think LO is engaged but maybe making a move for it. Will see what mw says on Wednesday. 

Hope you are all doing ok. My tens machine and bottles (invade cant bf) and monitor have arrived :)


----------



## PerpetualMama

Lindylou said:


> Jjay. - will check that out. I have been sitting on birthing ball and leaning over it so hopefully LO will co operate!! It's hard when your mind is willing to keep working but our poor bodies say enough!!!!
> 
> 3sisters- I feel a bit more uncomfortable low down and going the toilet more. Don't think LO is engaged but maybe making a move for it. Will see what mw says on Wednesday.
> 
> Hope you are all doing ok. My tens machine and bottles (invade cant bf) and monitor have arrived :)

Have you used a tens machine during labor before (or heard good info about them)? I asked my doc about it and she said she wasn't sure our hospital had it, but she'd check it out. I haven't heard a word since, but it dawned on me late one night that DH has some kind of transdermal electrical device from after his back surgery. Score! It is a TENS machine, but I have no idea when it is to be used, how effective it is, or where the leads would be placed?


----------



## Seity

My husband has a TENS machine for his back as well. I've heard good things about them, but I never had any contractions in my back last time, so it wouldn't have done me any good to try to use one.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Seity said:


> My husband has a TENS machine for his back as well. I've heard good things about them, but I never had any contractions in my back last time, so it wouldn't have done me any good to try to use one.

I read it was supposed to be able to interrupt signals from the uterus to the brain, I did not know it was only good for back labor?


----------



## Seity

I think it works best for back labor and also for the early labor, but either way I prefer 100% pain relief to partial relief and my early labor wasn't very painful. :haha:


----------



## Lindylou

My tens machine arrived yesterday. Mw highly recommended them but said must be maternity one.


----------



## 3sisters

I met with the pediatrician today to let him know I am pregnant and to be expecting a call. Here the pediatrician will come to the hospital to check before you go home. Since this is my first boy he asked me about circumcision. Explained the procedure and said it's totally parental preference. I think I am leaving this up to my husband because I really sit on the fence about it. Things I never really had to think about before. I hear the trend is to not do it but ... ?

The pediatrician also told me he had a patient last month who was 49 give birth.. lol. I guess that makes me young... I wonder if my OB is going to talk with me about getting my tubes tied. My friends who have done it says it hurt more than having the baby. I am going to pass. Since none of us here have done it, is anyone considering ? I think they do it in the hospital 2nd day post birth. 

We visited a friend who had a baby this weekend. Her baby was 5 pounds 4 oz. So tiny but healthy at 38 weeks.


----------



## Lindylou

3sisters- I wouldn't have tubes tied, think after all we do when the time comes would get dh to get the snip!


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi Ladies, 

I wouldn't have my tubes tied. Am still working on persuading him to have a vasectomy :) 

I've heard Tens machines are really good for early labour, but never used one.
Lindy, I've had 2 back to back babies. First wasn't diagnosed until I was pushing and she was stuck because she wasn't turning on her way down like a lot of back to back do. It would explain the excruciating back pain I suffered with her. Without knowing she was back to back I spent a lot of my pregnancy on all fours trying to eleviate the pressure off my spine but she stayed back to back :dohh: my second DD was also back to back and diagnosed in early labour. I had a terrible back with her too. She turned during labour, which I spent on all fours and I gave birth to her naturally. In fact she was my easiest labour.

I have my 34 week MW appointment later. Will be interesting to see what position my little man is in. Until 3/4 days ago I would have been 100% sure he was breech but he has been trying so hard to turn. I've had him breech oblique to transverse, which is weird to watch. Ive had his head bulging out my side and feet the same opposite. It has felt very uncomfortable at times. Last night in bed I felt limbs on the opposite side for the first time ever and cant feel where his head is. Believe me a hard head bulging from under your ribs is very obvious! So now I have no idea what position he's in. 
Blood tests weren't back yesterday so hoping they will be back today.
As I'm 35 weeks in 2 days I've decided it's time to get babies clothes washed and start thinking about packing my hospital bags. Anyone done this already?


----------



## Seity

My husband is getting his vasectomy as soon as his hockey season is over (so March). This will be boy #2 for us and we'll be having him circ'd just like his brother. We did a lot of research with #1 and in the end I left the final choice up to my husband. I feel like either choice is a good one as long as both parents are happy with it.
I haven't done anything to get ready for the baby yet. I was thinking I should probably consider sorting through some stuff my sister brought left over from her girls sometime this weekend.


----------



## Bumpity1

Well back from MW and my iron levels have gone up by 0.3. Not a great deal and am still anaemic but at least it hasnt fallen. Am having my bloods done again in 2 weeks to see how they are. If the number doesn't go above the base line number she was talking about me having an iron transfusion. Never heard of one before.
She's not 100% sure how baby is lying either. He got hiccups earlier and they were just by my right hand ribs, the same as always so I think he's in the same position as before. She thinks she can feel his head Floating freely down but I'm not convinced. She thinks the big hard lump that moves across my ribs could be his bum. She can't believe what a fidget he is though. He was showing her all his moves, lol! She's on holiday in 2 weeks so she's seeing me next week to make a decision. If she's not 100% then shes sending me for a scan. I would feel happier if I had one as I don't want to go into labour with an undiagnosed breech. I've not had one kick in the ribs this whole pregnancy, maybe a coincidence but maybe not.

Jjay good luck with scan next week. Glad your coming around to the idea of another CS. You never know I might be joining you xx


----------



## Seity

Just FYI - I've never been kicked in the ribs with either pregnancy and both my boys got head down not long after entering 3rd trimester.


----------



## Loompylooloo

Hi Ladies
Sorry I have been AWOL. Had vomitting bug here - DH thank goodness so we quarantined him! I was sick a couple of days before that but sure it was from beig tired!
PM - sorry to hear you have had a rubbish time - Men can be such idiots at times!!!
3Sisters - I hope yours isn't driving you too mad either!
JJay - a date - very exciting!
Seity - Love the grapefruit!
Bumpity - Iron going in the right direction - hoorah!!!!
Lindylou - Hope you are feeling ok!!!

I am so tired and gettign up for school today was a struggle but managed it and all good. When I walked into the playground this afternoon I got acosted by about 5 people who all said my bump had dropped and all giggled at how ridiculous it looks!!! Still need to post a pic! It needs to stay where it is until midnight tonight when I am 37 weeks if I want a homebirth. I have to say it is a bit achey today and DH said he had a really vivd dream last night that I was in labour........
Have washed everything apart from car seat and have made a cosy toes for the pushchair which is pretty cool.
If I have a boy , he will be circumcised because I am Jewish - DH is not and is not so keen on it but the other 2 are so would seem weird not to. It is not common to have it done in the UK except for religious reasons. Don't think they tie tubes so often here either - DH is offering to have the snip so it is his turn for some pain!!!!! I will be having my ovaries removed in the next few years anyway to cut my chances of ovarian cancer.
Roo appears to have turned round the right way but MW has said that if I go into labour at home after 37 weeks and Roo is oblique again I will have to go in as there is a chance of a cord prolapse and it is dangerous. Apparently Roo is presenting in an unstable lie as there is lots of room in there! Must be the 28 pounds I have put on!!! Too much choc!!!!
Keep smiling ladies!
C


----------



## Bumpity1

Nice to see you here Loompy :). Hope Roo behaves and you get your home birth. Maybe not too long for you now, hurrah! I joked with MW that my little man is all over the place because I've stretched my uterus too much with this being my forth and now he's got too much room to move. She said its probably the truth! Sounds like you've done the same, lol! 

Seity I have always been kicked in the ribs! Probably due to me being 5ft 3 and my babies being larger than average. Their feet are usually crammed in pushing away at my ribs. Just had hands/feet or elbows/knees running back and forth my left side this time. Much less painful!


----------



## Lindylou

I washed some first size clothes and put some baby clothes to one side for hospital bag (just in case I go) I just feel a bit stressed at the moment. I want to do stuff but have no energy. Dh says he will do things but half does things and I feel like screaming. ...... Hormones I think :) 

I said dh could decide on circumcision if its a boy- he said no so I'm happy with that. 

Bumpity-Glad iron levels stabilised and improved a bit. 

I would be glad if they scanned to tell me which way the baby is. I have no idea!! Me said last time head down. Just hope it isn't back to back!


----------



## 3sisters

I think for all of us it's that time to get whatever is needed organized. I am doing the washing of baby things and trying to get all those last minute house projects done. I am also scratching off the things I can't get done in the next two weeks and trying to make do with what I have.

I was supposed to put a special split system a/c in but the weather has been pouring rain for two weeks and that is not feasible so I will have to now wait until a month or so after baby is born. Somehow I know that some things will take much longer if I can remember to get them organized with contractors etc. Dealing with work people on my house with a new baby sounds irritating to me right now. I have to just let it go... And trust that somehow it will be done sometime before summer..

I am getting kicked ( not hard) but way up there in the upper ribs. It feels like the baby has grown in length or is really stretched out due to the locations. I also get up every hour now and was exhausted this morning. The baby is definitely on my bladder. 35 +5 days so getting much closer. Will try to only drink liquids in the morning or early afternoon. 

Off to go an clean something.... Before I need a nap.


----------



## Lindylou

I might have to work to 40 weeks. Was leaving at 39 weeks but cover for feb can't start till march so I might have to try and stop us falling too short of target :( :(


----------



## Seity

I was going to work until 40 weeks last time, but the baby came at 38.
I was thinking of working till 40 weeks again, but decided to leave at 38 in case this one comes early too.


----------



## Bumpity1

Oh Lindy I hope you can finish before 40 weeks. How uncomfortable are you? I couldn't sit in an office chair now, i need cushions in my back to support me and need to change positions constantly. Hope you get some cover sorted. 

Am biting the bullet and going to wash babies clothes, bedding etc today so I can aim to have bag packed by 37 weeks. I'm feeling abit crampy today. Baby was going a bit bonkers last night and I could see limbs all over the place. Not sure where he is but went into town earlier and couldn't walk very well without a sharp pain in the front of my you know where! 
Having only put on a stone in the first 31 weeks I have put on 6lbs in the last 3 weeks! I cant do up my boots as legs are swollen and can't wear my rings as fingers are fat, so hoping most of the weight gain is fluid. 
Went and had an echocardiogram yesterday as GP wanted to check murmur. Lovely lady who did it told me that she can see where the murmur is but the valve is not damaged so it's definitely being caused by the extra blood flow :) Feel better, hubby was relieved as I think he's been quite worried. Am going to doctors to get the full report but can try and ignore the weird things my heart is doing now. 
I have a friend who's mum does the pregnancy ultrasound at the other maternity hospital where I live. She's offered to scan me next week if my midwife doesn't refer me, although she said I should push for it if I still have my gut feeling. So whatever way I will know for definitely which way my little monkey is lying, at least for next week. He is abit of a fidget, she also said its because it's my forth and so he's got more room to move. 
Hope you ladies are feeling well, not too long now......


----------



## Loompylooloo

Bumpity.....glad murmur is nothing to worry about!
Am so tired and uncomfortable. I have an achy undercarriage too! Made the mistake of heckling it out with a mirror......won't say any more!
Only 19 days to go and DH was 14 days early so hoping for any day now as I am so uncomfortable. 
All bits washed and sorted and I finished the cosy toes I was making for the pram. Just need to tidy the house......want to do it but energy evades me!
Keep smiling ladies!
C


----------



## Bumpity1

Loompy, that made me laugh! I haven't seen my under carriage for months :)


----------



## Lindylou

Hoping I don't have to work to 40 weeks. It's a really good friend who said cant start in February but said early march- which would be fine but when I asked for a date he said late march and now won't commit himself to a date &#55357;&#56865;. Dh went mad which didn't really help. Not told anybody in work yet because dont know what is going on. 

Glad ECG went well. It must be such a relief. I think a scan would help because it reassures where LO is lying. 

Loompy- so funny about undercarriage. What we can't see we can't worry about :)


----------



## PerpetualMama

hello ladies!
hope you are all feeling well this weekend! I'm glad to see people are getting some decent news on test results and examinations. I hope all you ladies who have to work are able to find the time you need to rest as well. I am grateful for my lack of work (physically, NOT financially that's for sure!)

went to my OB and baby is no longer head down, but at an odd transverse position. That must be why I nolonger have to pee every 5 minutes, and still do not get kicked in the ribs. She's cradled across my lower abdomen making my bump wide and low. lovely :nope: I guess at 35 + 2 she still has a little time to get herself in position, I just worry because her big brother wouldn't descend due to funky head down presentation too, so no pressure on the cervix to help it dialate. Lots of contractions here, some are painful, but not sure if they're doing anything esp now that she's laing funny. OB appt next week where she'll swab me for Strep B (at 36 weeks instead of 38..."just in case") and check to see if I'm effaced or dialeted at all. Never have been this early on before...but, whatever? I'm not getting my hopes up. I'm still drinking RLT daily, eating dates, and dtd as frequently as possible (when I don't drop out of sheer exhaustion). I'm not sure any of it will help, but the food/drink are yummy, and DH seems happy to oblige :haha: so it's all good!
I spent the week cleaning and getting rid of stuff, I feel accomplished, but it left me exhausted, and stuff is still not set for the little one to arrive.


----------



## Seity

36 weeks for me. The end is nigh!
Still feeling great. Another 2 weeks of work and hopefully baby stays put for at least a few days after that.
MW appt on Tue and GBS test. I'll start my weekly appts from now on.
I'll move up to 4 cups of RLT starting today. I've been eating dates all along to help with constipation and then read about them helping with labor, after much internal debate, I decided to continue to eat them. (Worried about labor being too fast)
Sex :rofl: Haven't had it in months and won't have it again until sometime in April after OH is confirmed sterile. Not by my choice. My OH isn't in the mood. *sigh* 
Too be fair he's really stressed right now about both dealing with an evil baby again and because we recently found out that his mother's cancer is growing again. She had been on a maintenance pill for the past year and it had been working, but I guess it's not working any more. She's decided to go through another round of chemo, so we're all praying that it works again without too many of the bad side effects.
Still haven't done a thing to get ready for the baby and no idea what's in the box my sister gave me. If my son cooperates, I might consider going through that today, just so I know if I have any NB clothes.
Weather is supposed to be nice tomorrow. If my OH is willing to watch our son, than I can finally work on building the cradle. Otherwise, Samuel will just have to sleep in the laundry basket or something :haha:


----------



## Lindylou

So sorry about your mil seity. Hope she is ok. Xx

I feel I have so much to do and not enough time not energy to do it all! Managed to get first size baby stuff and bedding washed. Really need to sort a bag I case I go to hospital. Dh set up pool before to have a go- that is a bit scary! Makes it feel really real. It is so cold here.


----------



## Seity

Thanks lindylou. She was diagnosed with Stage 4 lung cancer that had metastasized to her liver and brain 1.5 years ago, so really every day she's still here is a blessing.


----------



## Lindylou

She is doing amazingly well. It must be so difficukt for your family.


----------



## 3sisters

Seity : Sorry to hear about MIL. Must be hard on Hubby too. 

PM: I have those BH contractions all the time. Today I had them every half and hour and baby's head is very low in the pelvis and sitting right on bladder. ( I think its the head)

Today hubby and I sat through an all day refresher intensive maternity class. We were only couple with other kids but since it's been 10 years we felt we needed the refresher. It was good for him. But so long. They showed us videos and gave us literature. The C-section video made my husband close his eyes. I had to pee so many times while I was there. I was the oldest mom and one of the closest ones due. 

I also had BH contractions alot all day. I am officially at 36 weeks and on tuesday will have my last u/s and wednesday visit with OB. Will know more about baby's growth and whats happening. Now I am getting a little nervous.

What is RLT ?


----------



## JJay

RLT is raspberry leaf tea, it's supposed to condition the uterus to make contractions more efficient in labour and the second stage faster. You can drink the tea or take it in tablet form. I took it from 32 weeks last time but never got to find out how well it worked! 

Got some good news on Friday, our house purchase is going ahead and we are moving on 24th Jan :) so relieved its not up in the air anymore and that we will be settled in (excepting an early delivery!) by the time baby arrives. It means I will have to change hospital but don't think that will be a problem and will chat to them when I have my scan appointment tomorrow. I will be 15minutes from both my sister and my parents so it will be fabulous to have some much help to hand, especially after a section. My youngest sister is coming to stay with me for a week to help get the house packed up as I'm really struggling now with mobility. 

I'm having loads of BH and it feels strange to think I probably won't go into labour. It will be weird to turn up at the hospital, walk into theatre and have a baby with no contractions. They delivered Rosie in 4 minutes last time so pretty quick! I might get a date tomorrow depending on how the appointment goes!

It's starting to get exciting now we're all on final countdown. Could be exciting news on this thread anytime now...


----------



## Loompylooloo

Seity....glad MIL is doing so well!
JJay.....good news bout the mov but it will be hard work being so near your dd! Glad ou have help!

I am still waiting! 17 days to go and counting! Peeing less so Roo must have moved. Am so tired and suffering with the most evil heartburn. Have a box of rlt and tried it but wasn't too keen. Maybe I'll try again.
Seeing MW on Thursday so we will see what she says about position. Think we are he right way up at mo judging by hiccups!
Right, got to drag big bum off settee and tidy up....clothes everywhere! 
Keep smiling ladies!
C


----------



## Lindylou

Jjay- glad house is going through. Hopefully you will be all settled. They say new house new baby :) Good luck tomorrow with booking c section

3sisters- glad class went well. We will all do older mins proud :)

Loompy- hope the heart burn settles. 

I think I'm getting BH- they aren't painful but bump is like a rock. When it goes hard I need to pee! Although that is the norm at the moment :)


----------



## Bumpity1

Lindy they definitely sound like BH. I've been getting them for quite a while, sometimes they'll go on for an hour or two.
Jjay, oh my goodness your brave moving so close to due date. At least you will be nearer your family :). Good luck at scan and let us know how you get on.
Loompy hope Roo is head down and ready for exit! My little mans hiccups are along my right ribs always. He fidgets like mad and I can see him almost go transverse but he always settles back in the same position. I actually called the DAU yesterday because he didn't stop moving all day. I was worried he was stressed. Its so uncomfortble for me too. The lady said if he is breech he may be making a last attempt at getting head down as they usually do between 35/36 weeks. Thankfully he's a lot quieter today and is just squirming. 
Has any of the UK ladies got a health visitor doing a home visit before baby arrives? Never had this before but apparently they do this now. It's to give you your book and information, talk about feeding etc. 
Think my nesting is kicking in, have hoovered through, got a shepherds pie in and cleaned the oven this morning. Paying for it now though......


----------



## Lindylou

Bumpity- I have not had health visitor contact me at all but my mw appointments are all at home so maybe I won't get one??


----------



## Bumpity1

Thanks Lindy, with my other babies I never saw a health visitor until after babies born so this is new to me. You will be visited at home by one after the babies born but maybe they haven't changed the guidelines where you live yet. I've never had a MW do an appointment at my home so it just shows how different areas have a different way of doing things.


----------



## Lindylou

My mw was saying how hospital policies vary. Like it can be 24-72 hours before induction if waters break and between 1-3 weeks over EDD. Are health visitors a pain? I have heard people say they have run ins with them- are they over bearing?


----------



## Seity

RLT - is Raspberry Leaf tea. It helps tone the uterus, so that the 2nd stage of labor is more efficient. But if you're already having lots of BH's it sounds like your uterus is already 'toning' itself.


----------



## Bumpity1

Lindy yes I think some can be abit of a pain. Luck of the draw :) I think they forget that every babies different so what works for one isn't going to work for all. If at any point they say something you don't agree with take it with a pinch of salt. I got a telling off for weaning my son early ( 14 weeks). He was starving and milk wasn't satisfying him so in my eyes it was the right thing to do but it didn't fit with their guidlines! Hopefully you will have a lovely one. The one I spoke to on the phone sounded really nice so I hope to have her :)


----------



## Seity

Jjay - great news about the house. 
I like going to a pediatrician. I don't like the idea of someone coming into my house. Mostly my pediatrician is good, but if I disagree with any of his advice. I simply smile and nod and do what I know is right for my individual child.
I have to say I was impressed with him because he really does look at the whole child and not just a number on a chart. My LO was always below the weight chart, but he was always healthy and meeting milestones, so clearly just a light weight and my ped recognized that. Also if he's ever sick, he sees the same person who's seen him his whole life.


----------



## Lindylou

Bumpity- I hate the way they try and fit you on a chart. Wonder when I will hear from one


----------



## JJay

Back from scan and now confused!!

Baby still measuring big but not as big, estimated weight 7lb2 so approx. 9lb+ instead of 10lb+ at birth. The sonographer did say that later scans can be more inaccurate as its harder to take the measurements. Afterwards I saw a consultant, the fifth different one in the five appointments I've had. He was pretty hopeless and said he couldn't really give me any advice about what to do and it was up to me if I wanted to try natural or have another section. He then managed to lose my notes by putting them in someone else's file and we had to hang around while they were located. 

Overall I am pleased we are moving and I will deliver at a different hospital! I am going to try and get an appointment with a consultant in the north east ASAP and see what they say. 

I'm torn now as I'd just got my head around another section (even bought an electric recliner chair from eBay for the recovery!) I would like to try natural but am nervous as 9lb+ is still big and baby is back to back, which is what went wrong last time...


----------



## Seity

Aww Jjay, how frustrating. I guess you can hope that the new place is more helpful.


----------



## Lindylou

Oh jjay how frustrating! You want consultant to be confident and guide you. When can you get in to new hospital?


----------



## JJay

I've booked a midwife appointment in the north east on Thursday 24th and I've been told she will refer me straight to a consultant at either Newcastle or Wansbeck hospital. I should be seen by 39 weeks. If anything happens before then I think I will just go with the flow and head to the nearest hospital. 

Better get the RLT capsules out!


----------



## 3sisters

JJay: Good luck with moving sounds exciting but hoping you get all the support and extra help. 

Tommorrow is U/S and will find out if I have been feeling his head on my bladder. I think so. It feels really wierd and I remember this before. Got a little anxious last night over the birth and that transferred into some really weird dreams. Now that I have to get up to pee every 1.5 hours it's been a little tiresome. Also laying down isn't so easy. Baby is jammed up on my right side ribs.

Yesterday I was so hungry. I am not usually but I couldn't stop eating and I was so tired. Today too. My belly looks bigger even though i havent' gained since last week. Is anyones appetite going up ?

Hoping for good news tomorrow and maybe a really good 3d us picture.


----------



## Bumpity1

Jjay, how frustrating for you. Wish I had a magic answer :) if your baby was a guaranteed 9-91/2lbs would you be more tempted to try a vbac? It's a pain that the US can't be accurate enough for you to make a decision. Hope you get better guidance at your new hospital.

Good luck at US tomorrow 3sisters. Hope baby is being good and ready to go :)

Saw MW again today and am being sent for a presentation scan tomorrow. She examined me and once again told me he was head down. I told her he hasn't moved and I'm sure he's head up. Explained everything I was feeling and said I had a gut instinct. So for the first time she looked for a heart beat above my belly button, it came booming through just by my right ribs! Where i feel the hiccups! The look on her face was priceless :dohh:. She's always been able to pick one up just by my belly button but this was sooooo much louder. She was like 'oh I think he might be breech, I'm 75 % certain'. Anyway will definitely know tomorrow.


----------



## JJay

Good luck tomorrow 3Sisters and Bumpity! I'll be thinking about you both and waiting for your news. X


----------



## Seity

Good luck tomorrow ladies.
I had my midwife appointment today. Confirmed that he's still head down. Umm.. duh, he's got his head down so low I barely have to stick my finger in my vagina to feel the top of it. :rofl:
He was nice and squirmy as usual. She laughed that he still seemed to have plenty of room to move around, and joked about how both my boys seemed to grasp their exit route pretty clearly. I'm measuring at 35.5 weeks, which is great.
I get seen every week now and have my appointment scheduled through my due date should I need them.


----------



## Loompylooloo

JJay, must be frustrating not knowing what to do! It is so hard when we are told so many different things! 
Seity, you madecmevlaugh so much!
Bumpity, hope LO turn round! 
3sisters, good luck with your US tomorrow.
Today was a bit of a stressful day. I was asked by the charity Breast Cancer Campaign to appear on Sky News to comment on the new preventative treatment for ladies at high risk of breast cancer. I was really chuffed as it is something very close to my heart. As I was sorting the logistics out, I got a text from DH who said not to worry but he was in an ambulance in the way to the hospital after an asthma attack! Anyway, he is home and it wasmactuallymlucky he went as that hospital was much more thorough than ours and found an issue with high blood sugar and want to send him for a glucose test....if it isn't one thing it's something else! Anyway, trip to GP tomorrow.
Roo was super wiggly and had loads of BH today. Tomorrow I am 38 weeks and that is when DH was born! Exciting!
Keep smiling
C
Xxxxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck with scan 3disters. 
Bumpity- did you request the scan? Hope it goes well. 
Jjay- hope the new consultant is a bit more helpful. What are you thinking now you have had time to think?
Loompy- what a stressful day! Glad it turned out ok though. Happy 38 weeks. 

Yesterday in work was so busy and today was even busier. Meeting with the man who hopefully is going to cover my mat leave after work today. It willbe such a relief if he does and can start soon. Keep fingers crossed!!


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi Lindy, no I didn't request the scan but I just insisted that he still felt breech. She was so sure he's head down because she said the hard lump at the top doesn't feel big enough to be a head. It was only finding his heartbeat so high up that has swayed her. Am leaving in an hour so will find out soon if I'm right. Are you wanting a scan? Are you worried about baby being back to back? 

Loompy, how is your DH? Hope today is a more peaceful day for you. 38 weeks! Yay! 

Congrats on a good appointment Seity, looks like your LO is getting ready to go . If he follows his brother it's not too long now :)


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi Ladies,
3rd night this week I can't sleep :( 2nd night it's been down to the hooligan I seem to be growing,lol! 
Good news today, he is head down! Much to my shock. I cant believe it's his hands that are doing press ups off my left hip. He is all over the place and even now as I type going bonkers and is in an almost transverse position. He even made the sonographers hand slip today,lol! It's supposed to be a healthy sign. He didn't stop moving all day but finally went quiet this evening and I manged to get a couple off peaceful hours watching t.v. Was hoping he would stay quiet all night but no such luck :( 
Have been struggling with my iron tablets as they have made me feel very sick and I have an inflammatory bowel disease which they have aggravated so MW took my bloods on Tues and got them back yesterday and my levels have shot up! Am so happy as i was going to have to have an iron transfusion so I didn't have to take the tablets anymore. Back on the Spatone which my body can handle:happydance:
Have to admit that I have had enough of being pregnant. I've been told I should enjoy the last few weeks as I'll never be pregnant again and I'll miss my bump. But it feels like its been abit hard going, very unlike my other three pregnancies. Just want him out for a cuddle now........


----------



## Lindylou

Great news bumpity. Sound like you have an acrobat in there :) 
I am worried about back to back- my sil has me worried about it. Bit concerned as not felt much movement the past day. Will give it this morning and call mw


----------



## Loompylooloo

Bumpity......hooray for iron and right way up baby! I am so with you on wanting to have baby NOW! Am shattered, broken, have swollen bits in places I can only mention on here etc etc. DH a bit better and he had to take over yesterday as I went to bed at 3 after having a mummy meltdown. So tired.......fed up of not sleeping.
Was hoping Roo would appear yesterday but no such luck.......
Maybe today or knowing my luck, tomorrow when there is thick snow.
Got littlest one off school today with high temp and seeing mw.
Keep you posted.
Keep smiling!


----------



## 3sisters

ooh my sleep it' is so hard now and uncomfortable. I am getting a bit worn getting up all night and sometimes not being able to go back to sleep due to the kicking of ribs. or hiccups. Last night I got a 3.5 hour stretch without getting up to pee and I tell you I felt much better. Lately it's been up every 1.5 to 2.....

Had my u/s yesterday. They say baby is measuring at 6.1. I try to remember that they said that with my last one and she was 9.13 , one and half weeks later. Sometimes they are accurate and sometimes not. Main thing was the growth they are getting is in line wiht previous month and all seems ok.

Went to the OB today and I am not dilated or effaced. Kind of dissapointing . Considering I was dilated and effaced with the others for weeks. This pregnancy is different and I am hoping that my body really remembers to take it easy and fast on me. Is anyone else dilated? I have heard many stories that it can happen in one night or slowly. I was always the slow with the dilation happening around 37 weeks.

Still trying to organize last minute things just in case. Getting the house ready so I can feel more organized and prepared. Now if I could just get some decent sleep...

Best wishes..


----------



## Lindylou

Not been checked but head wasn't engaged at last appointment.


----------



## Bumpity1

How's your LO's movements today Lindy? Don't worry about back to back. I delivered 2 like this. The first was assisted but that was more to do with me having had an epidural I think. The birthing pool will probably be perfect for you to lean over and help your LO get into position. a water birth would be my ideal way to birth but it's just never worked out for me. 

Has anyone had any signs things are moving along? I've only ever lost my plug with my last one and it started at 38 weeks when his head started to lower into my pelvis. Quite grateful this ones all over the place right now as his head is big just like his brother and I was in agony once he started to engage. I could feel his head grinding on my pelvis everytime he moved sending shooting pains up my back and down my legs. I don't have any pressure right now so I guess that's one bonus :) 

Loompy we have snow forecast tonight too. Kids are hoping for a day off school! 

3sisters we don't get checked to see if we have started dilating etc at our normal MW appointments. At least I've never been checked!


----------



## Loompylooloo

Hello! Been to mw and Roo is 4/5 engaged. Apparently doesn't mean it is on It's way imminently though. I asked what I could do to make it happen and they said to eat anything that would give me diahorrea or have "intimate relations". I declined the latter as my undercarriage is in no fit state so I may have a curry instead. Think I may have thrush.....the joys. They suggested sticking a frozen sanitary pad in my knickers which made me laugh! 
Anyway, here's hoping Roo makes an appearance soon!


----------



## Bumpity1

Oohhhhh at least Roo's in the right position! Frozen sanitary towels? Never heard of that before,lol!


----------



## Loompylooloo

Interesting and not sure if I will try it. Just the sort of thing I would forget in the freezer and someone would discover and think was a choc ice! :dohh:


----------



## JJay

Bumpity, glad your appointment went well :) 

Loompy, sounds like you're odds on favourite to be first! Anytime now...

3sisters congratulations on a good scan!

Lindy, any news on your mat leave? A back to back baby can often turn during labour, the important thing is to keep as mobile as possible and don't let them break your waters if baby is still in the wrong position. 

My SILs sister had her baby today. She was due 9th February but her waters broke this morning. Brings home how close we all are! I have no signs yet apart from a lot of braxton hicks and cramping but normal for last few weeks. I'm finding it harder work than I thought getting the house packed up. We seem to have so much stuff! 

Thinking more about trying natural again now but may book a section for week 41-42 and just see what happens if i go into labour before that...

J x


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks bumpity. Rang mw after tying hot/cold drinks and nothing. She said have a load if sweet stuff. I did and hit a few nudges so she has said just keep an eye on things. I'm not sure about signs - I am going the toilet tons more and feel heavy underneath when I walk. Noticing those BH more as well. 

Loompy- great news LO is engaged. Cannot imagine frozen pads doing much other than being sooooo uncomfortable!!


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks Jjay- friend has said he will cover from march. He hasn't signed contract or anything yet but having him say that makes me feel so much better. Just want to try and relax over work and be able to enjoy all the baby stuff. Work is/ has just been hanging over me. We have a bit of snow yey!!!!


----------



## Seity

Loompy 4/5th is right down there!

I swear the last two days I could feel Samuel trying to burrow his way a little farther out. I'm quite content for him to stay put at least another 1.5 weeks or more. I'm enjoying my sleep and don't want to give it up just yet.


----------



## JJay

Sounds like things are moving along for you too Seity! What week was Gabriel born? 

Pleased your maternity is sorted Lindy, that must be a weight off your mind! I have started feeling a little stressed and like everything has to be sorted now! It's keeping me awake at night. Must be nesting.


----------



## Seity

Gabriel was born at 38+3. I've thought all along that Samuel would come before his due date as well, but I'm kind of hoping he takes his time. 39 weeks would be plenty early.
I'm thinking of taking Gabriel ice skating tomorrow night. They're having a $2 family skate at the local rink, so I won't mind so much that he'll be done about 10 min after I get his skates on.


----------



## JJay

Wow so if he follows in his brothers footsteps then only a week and a half to go! I'm quite happy for baby to stay put for a while too - at least until after the move. Last time I got to 37 weeks and wanted the baby out, this time I know what hard work it is once they're out!

Take care if you go on the ice, I wouldn't dare xx


----------



## Seity

FYI - Peggy O had her baby girl, Lily, the other day. C-sect due to pre-e. Both are recovering and her girl is doing well.


----------



## 3sisters

As uncomfortable as it seems there is a part of me that doesn't want to rush it. I know I won't be doing this again. It's just so exciting and anxious to await the anticipation for babys arrival. I am thinking about it quite often and looking for signs. Since it's been almost 11 years for me I am worried that my body wont' remember what to do.. Silly but I know it can happen.

Technically 3 weeks to due date but I didn't think I would make it. Who knows.


----------



## PerpetualMama

3sisters said:


> As uncomfortable as it seems there is a part of me that doesn't want to rush it. I know I won't be doing this again. It's just so exciting and anxious to await the anticipation for babys arrival. I am thinking about it quite often and looking for signs. Since it's been almost 11 years for me I am worried that my body wont' remember what to do.. Silly but I know it can happen.
> 
> Technically 3 weeks to due date but I didn't think I would make it. Who knows.

It IS kind of sad to wish the weeks away, knowing this LO will be the last. I never knew for sure before, but this is definitely the end of the road for us. I am still not ready for her to come, so much to do and too tired to do it. I wake up and can't go back to sleep. The other night I woke up just after midnight with only 3 hours sleep behnd me, no matter how hard I tried I could not get back to sleep until almost 10 PM the following night. It does not help that I have just started full force with a cold. I wanted tto ask DH to take me to the hospital and have them euthanize me, that's how dreadful I felt, but then I fell asleep and felt so much better yesterday (despite the cold).

I dropped the online class I was going to take at school. I spent part of the time I was awake in the silence the other night going over the course syllabus I had printed up. I had LOTS of time to think about it, and it would take me another 10 years to get through my schooling and get my BS degree to MAYBE get a job in the field. It is NOT practical, since I want something relatively soon. Unfortunately I was so muddled in the head I didn't make an immediate decision, and now all theother options I had are filled up. My brain is just so slack these das, maybe it is a blessing the classes are all full!


----------



## Lindylou

PP- do you mean for you and dh or last baby? Hope you are ok. I can feel your exhaustion. Sending you hugs. Xxxx


----------



## PerpetualMama

Lindylou said:


> PP- do you mean for you and dh or last baby? Hope you are ok. I can feel your exhaustion. Sending you hugs. Xxxx

oh, lol, no! end of road baby-wise :haha: we got DH the old snipper-roo :happydance: so I don't have to worry about being pregnant again at my age :wacko: This 42 and pregnant thing is so tiring! DH is 48, and he's worried about being around to walk this one down the aisle!

Went to see my OB and she did my GBS test/swab. She thinks I'll go early (I on the other hand am reluctant to hope on such a thing, despite all my efforts to make my cervix more responsive to labor). She did a cervical check while I was there because she was curious, and while I am not dilated- as if I should expect it at only 36 +1- I am very effaced :happydance: she said "you're super, super thinned out, I could barely feel a finger tip of cervix". I don't know how "thinned out" that really makes me, but it's better news than I've EVER gotten even at 39 weeks! She also said baby's head was really really low...but just the other day she was laing transverse so I'm not going to take that as a sign she's preparing to come soon! :shrug:


----------



## Lindylou

So glad pp- it worried me before!!! Good news at your appt. LO is getting ready to make an appearance :)


----------



## 3sisters

I woke up to a few really hard contractions. I thought maybe it was gas but it didnt' even make me want to move to the bathroom. Then I just had regular bh contractions today. So maybe there is some activity going on. 

I went into full nest mode today and did make some markable dents in my organizing.
My OB is gone this weekend and it's a three day one so.. Probably better to hold on a while. I bet I am dilating some and effacing but of course this could stay that way for weeks. Who knows....

I need a project to stop thinking about it so much ! It's the end of the road only I don't know exactly when the end will be.... Just pray that I go into labor on my own , easily and don't have to have a c-section. But overall just praying that the baby and I will be healthy ! Best wishes to all of us this weekend.


----------



## Seity

We're all starting to get close now. Even my husband is realizing it. He told me I should pack my bag this weekend, so it's ready to grab and go. He even plans to make a few freezer casseroles on Monday for after the baby is here.
Ice skating was good. I felt so great afterwards. I didn't get to skate much because Evil weeble #1 was done after about 10 minutes, so we just took turns watching him in the lobby while the other did a few laps of the rink.


----------



## Lindylou

3sisters sounds like certain activity there :) hopefully you won't get to csection. 

Seity- you are brave ice skating! I'm unsteady enough without a 2stone bump :) 

Feel really tired today. I was restless all night. Could not get comfy. Needed the bathroom and my hands were burning and itchy to the point I wanted to rip the skin off them. Contacted mw who said keep an eye on it but if it spreads to legs/bump they will do some bloods.


----------



## Bumpity1

Lindy how's the itching? It must be unbearable to feel that itchy. :hugs: Definitely get your bloods done if it carries on. 
Had a cry yesterday as I'm sooo uncomfortable :( . Can't imagine how im gonna feel in 4 weeks:(. Baby is so high up he's touching my sternum. My ribs are killing me. I feel like I'm going to burst. I have been having quite strong BH today, they actually take my breathe away. Taking it as a positive my body is getting ready for the real thing :) although I would be more than surprised if I had him before 40 weeks as all my babies have been around my due date. 

Have made the most of the snow. watching the kids playing in it is a joy. DH has been great, he's been sorting out dinner, doing the shopping etc. he says I'm much bigger than I was with the other 3 and he knows I'm struggling now. 
Hope your having a good weekend ladies xx


----------



## Lindylou

The itching hasn't been too bad today. I'm just hoping it doesn't kick in again tonight. On the positive I've put that much hand cream on my hands are like silk :) Hopefully bump drops a bit soon bumpity and you get more comfortable. X


----------



## Loompylooloo

Bumpity, sounds so horrid. Not surprised you cried. I would have done too. 
Lindylou....watch the itching. Could be that liver thingy although I got itchy the other week and I think it was just too many layers of clothing in the cold.
Seity.....skating?!?!?
I tried a curry last night but wouldn't venture to anything stronger than a Korma because I had a feeling it wasn't going to work and that I would just end up with heartburn and low and behold.....I am still here this morning. So tired as it made me so thirsty that is had to keep drinking water all night! 
It is snowing here again so the whole world will come to a standstill. 
Not long left now ......thank goodness!
C


----------



## Lindylou

Itching has eased a lot. Mw rang this morning to check. Told her bit of
Itching but not the burning cannot stop itching I did have. Hopefully it has stopped now. :) 

Hope you are all ok. Snowing here again but don't think it will stick.


----------



## Seity

LOL I'm used to playing ice hockey all winter, so ice skating for me is no different than going for a walk around the block. If anything it's easier because you're gliding along.
I skated right up till the end last time around too.
Lindy - I hope the itching stops for good. I never deal well with itching. It drives me crazy.
Ah Bumpity. I think most ladies have it hard at the end. Just try and take it easy when you can. Having the baby up in your ribs sounds really uncomfortable.


----------



## Bumpity1

Yes snowing here too, but nothing like Friday. Hopefully kids will be in school tomorrow :) my lovely son has just spilt my tea on my IPad and broken it:(am posting via phone, which is a pain. Second day of BH but not as regular as yesterday. 
I had a curry too yesterday not that I want him to arrive just yet! Hope it's not too many more days for you Loompy! I know your labours are quick but if you get a chance to post to let us know its happening please do:)
Just had 2 BH's in a row while posting!
Glad the itching is better Lindy, sounds like you have a good MW too
Have a good day ladies x


----------



## Loompylooloo

Snow here is bad. Still going at 6.30pm and started at 7am. School closed tomorrow and hoping DH can't get to work.....just in case or would be a nightmare to get back home from central London.

Can't believe how tired I am. Must be the extra 2 1/2 stone I am lugging around! 

Not long now ladies! 
C


----------



## PerpetualMama

hope all you snow bound ladies are doing well. We had a few inches last week, but we've had a few days in the 40's so it has melted away. I am grateful for the warmer days since we had outside stuff to take care of this weekend, and I was able to walk outside. 
Reading all of your posts it has hit me how close we all really are, some of you more than the rest of us! I will try to come on real quick and drop a note if I'm home when labor starts. I am not internet connected on my phone since I refuse to pay for internet twice, just on the principle of the matter :haha:
Loads of contractions yesterday and the night beofre, but not so many today. I have been a bit nostalgic today about this pregnancy. I know it is my last, and it has hit me a bit that I have been wishing it over. Before, there was always that chance I would get pregnant again, now we know that won't happen so the finality of it-the I will NEVER experience this again, so suck up every second of it you can is hitting home. I can't complain too badly about being uncomfortable, because while there is some discomfort, it is nothing unbearable. There is more annoyance that I can bend or reach stuff, or get up from a squat. She is real low, and I don't get a lot of rib issues...unlike every other baby I had. She is a transverse layer sometimes and the other times she's low on my bladder. I still get awful heartburn lately though. I hope you ladies with rib kickers et relief soon, and am so excited to start seeing some labors started! Hang in there gals!


----------



## Lindylou

Think I will have about 4 weeks to go!


----------



## 3sisters

I don't know if this is the last pregnancy for all of us but at 44, I am prettty sure it is for me. I would have to get pregnant right after this baby is out to make that work. And that kinda sounds like the " crazy bus" to me. Perhaps if this was my first but being I have had three already.... Bittersweet. I want him to hurry and also take the time he needs being in there. It's just the anticipation of wondering when it all will happen and etc...

I dont' like the looks I get in public. I look really huge and people kind of give me the eye. sometimes I try to get in a little walk at night when no one is watching.

Snow sounds like so much fun. I have never experienced living or being in snow longer than 4 days. One day I want to see what it's like. 

Itching...I don't like itching. Sometimes ice helps me with itching... Chills the pain/ itch receptors.

At our intensive baby refresher they mentioned massage as being a great way to ease pain. Evidentally when massage is going on it blocks the pain receptors. This sounds great only I didn't like anyone touching me when I was in serious labor last time. Maybe knowing that info will help allow me to let someone try to help. I think thats kind of the same idea of the tens machine. I don't know anyone who has one...here in Honolulu.


----------



## PerpetualMama

3sisters said:


> I don't know if this is the last pregnancy for all of us but at 44, I am prettty sure it is for me. I would have to get pregnant right after this baby is out to make that work. And that kinda sounds like the " crazy bus" to me. Perhaps if this was my first but being I have had three already.... Bittersweet. I want him to hurry and also take the time he needs being in there. It's just the anticipation of wondering when it all will happen and etc...
> 
> I dont' like the looks I get in public. I look really huge and people kind of give me the eye. sometimes I try to get in a little walk at night when no one is watching.
> 
> Snow sounds like so much fun. I have never experienced living or being in snow longer than 4 days. One day I want to see what it's like.
> 
> Itching...I don't like itching. Sometimes ice helps me with itching... Chills the pain/ itch receptors.
> 
> At our intensive baby refresher they mentioned massage as being a great way to ease pain. Evidentally when massage is going on it blocks the pain receptors. This sounds great only I didn't like anyone touching me when I was in serious labor last time. Maybe knowing that info will help allow me to let someone try to help. I think thats kind of the same idea of the tens machine. I don't know anyone who has one...here in Honolulu.

My husband has a tens machine, but it was for his back and someone on one of these threads it has to be a maternity one or something? I have to rememeber to ask my OB on Friday. 
Serious labor is a weird thing, I never know what I want at that point, I just want it over. I get weepy, emotional, I want my mommy :haha: I actually made a speech somewhere near 10cm with baby #4...all the hustle and bustle, nurses and doctors rushing around bringing all their equiptment closer, dropping the bed end down to prepare for her delivery and I call out "Stop!" and continue on the lines of "I just wanted everyone to stop for a second so I could thank you all for how wonderful you've been to me, and for helping me through this...etc" My 2 best friends were with me, I had gotten through the labor with no meds at all, and I was so overcome with emotion, my firends thought I was nuts! They laughed so hard about for years because I was so melodramatic about the whole thing. It's weird because I have no idea what came over me, but my emotions were through the roof.


----------



## Seity

I wanted my first to be my last, so husband is getting the snip. I'm definitely done with having babies. I don't mind the pregnancy, but I've never found it to be something I missed either and I disliked the baby age. I guess I just can't relate to kids until they can walk and talk, so not the least nostalgic or sad about this pregnancy coming to the end. I look forward to 1+ years from now when he's a person like his big brother. I take lots of pictures and videos, so I can look back and relive moments without feeling the need to do it again.


----------



## Bumpity1

So 3 days of BH's. Last night they were so strong I couldn't settle in bed. I eventually fell asleep about 1 only to be woken up at 4 by a big one, tried to fall back asleep but another one came so I got up. Felt milder when up and about so went back to bed once I got kids to school as I was shattered. Got woken up by what felt like a proper contraction! Was so tired I ignored it and went back to sleep only to be woken up again by what felt like a proper crampy painful contraction! Got up and now it's back to normal, irregular BH's. have decide that I should get my bag packed, lol! Just in case :) knowing my luck this will carry on for another month :dohh: don't want him to arrive just yet despite how uncomfortable I feel.


----------



## Lindylou

I'm hoping that I have another pretty quickly because this is our first. 

It was my mw who said maternity tens. Not sure what the difference is though. I'm so fed up and tired today. I'm tired of being tired. Work was mad busy and is horrific all week. :(

Dh pissed me off. I know it's stupid but he made comments about thd baby not being allowed on the floor at my mums because she has 2 cats. It's petty I know but really annoyed me. I'm a big animal lover and his parents have dogs. I said well same goes for your family with the dogs and bringing the dogs to our house. I was just tired and fed up. Rant over. Going to try and de stress in the bath. Xx


----------



## PerpetualMama

Bumpity: Hopefully you get some rest, I had a night like that a few days ago. I've had a few good contractions today but nothing regular. She's hanging low so walking puts a lot of pressure on my cervix. Wish I could walk for miles outside today, but the temps are frigid! Maybe the contractions are at least accomplishing something for you?!

Lindy, I can't stand when DH puts my family down or criticizes them when I can point to just as many messed up things in his own family. I used to keep my mouth shut, but I stopped that. Now I come back just as quickly with a counterpoint to prove why what he is saying is messed up. He hates it, drives him nuts :blush:


----------



## Lindylou

Perpetual- I usually bite my lip because I think once I start I could go on forever!! But I just snapped back before. There are so many things I could say. Dh family is very different to mine. We are always in touch and like to spend time together but his live far apart and he says they are quite happy just knowing each other is ok. Wouldn't do if we were all the same I guess.


----------



## JJay

We always talked about having 3 but I think we'll see how it goes having 2 first, it might be enough work! If we do go for another we'll aim for a small gap again so at least we get all of the sleepiness nights out of the way...

Linda, sorry you fell out with DH :( it's hard when it comes to families.

I'm feeling very stressed today. Moving day is Thursday but the new house is not ready. A few snags came to light that have caused delays so currently no working hot water or heating, kitchen and bathrooms not finished and carpets not down. We are moving stuff in anyway as the removals company are booked but won't be able to unpack anything until at least the carpets are sorted. We're going to stay at my parents and hopefully move the following weekend 1-3rd feb. just hoping baby stays put for at least another couple of weeks as all our stuff is in boxes :( 

On a seperate note, is anyone on Facebook? Just thinking it would be nice to hook up on there so we can see all the baby pics :) I am facebook friends with some of the May 2011 mums from when I had Rosie and its lovely seeing pics of the babies growing up.


----------



## PerpetualMama

JJay said:


> We always talked about having 3 but I think we'll see how it goes having 2 first, it might be enough work! If we do go for another we'll aim for a small gap again so at least we get all of the sleepiness nights out of the way...
> 
> Linda, sorry you fell out with DH :( it's hard when it comes to families.
> 
> I'm feeling very stressed today. Moving day is Thursday but the new house is not ready. A few snags came to light that have caused delays so currently no working hot water or heating, kitchen and bathrooms not finished and carpets not down. We are moving stuff in anyway as the removals company are booked but won't be able to unpack anything until at least the carpets are sorted. We're going to stay at my parents and hopefully move the following weekend 1-3rd feb. just hoping baby stays put for at least another couple of weeks as all our stuff is in boxes :(
> 
> On a seperate note, is anyone on Facebook? Just thinking it would be nice to hook up on there so we can see all the baby pics :) I am facebook friends with some of the May 2011 mums from when I had Rosie and its lovely seeing pics of the babies growing up.

Good luck with the move! We are looking to move this year, there are so many complications living in my dad's house with my uncle and cousin owning half the house. More problems than I care to deal with after 11 years of putting up with it, and dad just informed me rent is going up. Time to bite the bullet and get our own.

this is me JJ https://www.facebook.com/#!/suzanne.m.belisle
I am friends with some ladies on another thread too. I love it :)


----------



## Lindylou

I'm not on Facebook. Can we do an old mums thread :) xxxx

Dh just irritating me today. Really really irritating me!!!


----------



## JJay

PM I sent a request through. How did you get the link to your profile? I'm not facebook savvy enough to know how to do it :) 

Lindy, we will have to have an old mums thread :) although I know from last time around I probably won't come on bandb as often once Pip is a couple of months old.


----------



## PerpetualMama

JJay said:


> PM I sent a request through. How did you get the link to your profile? I'm not facebook savvy enough to know how to do it :)
> 
> Lindy, we will have to have an old mums thread :) although I know from last time around I probably won't come on bandb as often once Pip is a couple of months old.

I went on FB, went to my newsfeed and then copy and pasted the url that was in my web browser. There may be other ways to do it but that's the only one I know of myself.

I'm up for an old mum's thread, lol. Hopefully we can keep it going
Lindy...I had one of those days the other day, and it wasn't just DH, it was EVERYONE! I am a major b!+(# lately


----------



## Seity

I don't post to FB much, but https://www.facebook.com/denise.schwartz.35 is me.
Towards the ends of my pregnancies I always put up with a lot less than normal. People tell me 'I'm cranky', but it's really more that I don't keep my mouth shut when I normally would.


----------



## JJay

https://m.facebook.com/home.php?ref...k.com/&refid=8&_rdr#!/jo.coulson.376?__user=0

Not sure if I've done that right?...


----------



## Loompylooloo

Pm I have requested you as a friend on FB.
Seity. I can't add you for some reason
JJay...your link didn't work

Here is mine https://www.facebook.com/caroline.daggers

It is 3.16 am and I am still awake. Have been very busy filing everything in sight today, kids been off because of snow, did homework, tidied up etc. 
Had raspberry leaf tea and decided to try another natural labour inducer with DH if you get my drift and have been having very regular pains for over 3 hours. Am assuming it means things are starting but not overly painful but often less than 10 mins between contractions. MW said to call when they were less than 10 mins but don't feel ready yet just in case I am imagining it. Not woken DH up yet either.
Will keep you posted!


----------



## JJay

Ooooo Loompy good luck!!!! Xx


----------



## Loompylooloo

Can you believe it..... Finally fell asleep sometime just after 4.30 and nothing......still here and totally exhausted! What a night! Watched every tv programme going about supersize this, super skinny that, super scrimpers,one born every minute.........
Oh well......and DH out for work tonight. Going to be a wreck by 9.00!
Well, let's look on the funny side...sex is bad for your health and sleep! :blush:


----------



## Lindylou

Oh loompy, sorry you had a bad night. It's horrible watching tv through the night because its rubbish and all you really do is to sleep. I wake up in the morning feeling sicky now. Not throwing up or anything and feel better after I eat. It's strange, I didn't get any morning sickness early on.


----------



## 3sisters

Facebook is a great idea. I still can't seem to get the photo thing on here working. I will send a friend message from Kami.

I too had a horrible night last night. I was anxious and started worrying about things and couldn't settle in. It felt like I was up all night but I know I dozed off because of the wierd dreams and I had to get up to pee. However, it was yucky. I think I had to pee so bad but must have fallen asleep and gotten woken up to pee and my undies were wet. For a minute I thought my water had broken but I think it was just exhaustion and my bladder trying to wake me up. It did.

Well, it's motherhood. So I was kind of cranky today and ended up eating alot of salty bad things. So now I feel immensely guilty and am trying to relax so I dont' worry about that. Obviously my emotions are starting to take jabs at me. That usually signifies the end right. You know right before you go over and start losing your mind for good.

I was so irritated with someone today I couldnt' stop correcting her. She's an employee thats come to help me get some work done in our home office but she was on my only nerve today. I must sound like an ogre but I really don't like lazy or shoddy workmanship. That kind of stuff really gets me going but today it was downright stressful on me. 

Sounds like we are all getting close and having lots of little feelings. I am just so happy that baby is moving. I really get spooked during those times when he is quiet.


----------



## 3sisters

Lumpyloo and lindylou you guys are the first on the list to go. Just a little while more. Keep us posted.

Seity put all our dates in order on the first page. We are so close...


----------



## JJay

Loompy how frustrating for you. I hope you manage to get some rest during today in case things pick up again tonight. I bet it wasn't in vain though, those pains will have been doing something! 

It's unfair the way you sleep so badly at the end of pregnancy - just when you need to be rested and prepared for what's coming! I wake up to pee every couple of hours and each time now it takes me half an hour or so to get back to sleep. 

I can't get the fb link to work but I'm Jo Coulson and am now friends with PM, Loompy and Seity so you should be able to find me.


----------



## PerpetualMama

poor night sleep here too. Up several times with serious ache/cramps in my stomach, as well as contractions, but thankfully fell back to sleep after a short bit and a pee. Nothing to speak of this morning, but I'm not quite 37 weeks anyway! Up for good at 4 am, and decided to hop on-line to my college website to try one more time to get into an on-line course. I got in! I guess being the early bird today got me the worm ;). I'm so excited and now thouroughly wide awake after printing out all the course materials, and having to plan my day to include a trip to school, in the snow that has delayed my kids school 2 hours, to get my book. Looks like my down time will go much faster now that I have some serious course work ahead of me :happydance:


----------



## Bumpity1

Oh Loompy, if it makes you feel any better I've had 3 nights sleep out of the last 8. DTD brought on my contractions with DD2 and I had her the same day, so maybe try again :)
My BH's have stopped! Hopefully they may have done something. Never had a pregnancy where labours built up, mine have always just started with contraction at 5 mins apart so I've never had to guess 'is this it?'. Nothing about this pregnancy has been the same for me though so I should expect the unexpected! 
I'm not on FB :( what a shame. Just something I've never been bothered with. My friends are always nagging me! 
Once I get to 38 weeks I will be trying everything to get baby out. Have informed DH that he is going to do it. He's not been near me since 9 weeks and I had a massive bleed after. Even though placenta is nicely out of the way it's scared him. Off to Holland and Barrett now for RLT and may try EPO. Has anyone been using this?


----------



## Bumpity1

Ooh PM, we are due a day apart, sounds like you might go before me. Least your little lady seems to be in the right position :)


----------



## PerpetualMama

Bumpity1 said:


> Oh Loompy, if it makes you feel any better I've had 3 nights sleep out of the last 8. DTD brought on my contractions with DD2 and I had her the same day, so maybe try again :)
> My BH's have stopped! Hopefully they may have done something. Never had a pregnancy where labours built up, mine have always just started with contraction at 5 mins apart so I've never had to guess 'is this it?'. Nothing about this pregnancy has been the same for me though so I should expect the unexpected!
> I'm not on FB :( what a shame. Just something I've never been bothered with. My friends are always nagging me!
> Once I get to 38 weeks I will be trying everything to get baby out. Have informed DH that he is going to do it. He's not been near me since 9 weeks and I had a massive bleed after. Even though placenta is nicely out of the way it's scared him. Off to Holland and Barrett now for RLT and may try EPO. Has anyone been using this?

Been using RLT and had to trek all over yesterday to find it in stock. I asked the lady at the all natural store about EPO and she said it helps level off your estrogen, but said if my body is already getting ready I probably don't need it. She recommended castor oil for inducing labor. She said it purges EVERYTHING- in otherwords, you're on the toilet the entire night before you go into labor. Thanks anyway! I just as soon let her come on her own than exhaust myself with diarrhea. Not to mention I've heard warnings in the past about the safety of castor oil. So sick of the taste of RLT.


----------



## Seity

You all are going to hate me because I'm still sleeping like a dream. I'm sure in part it's due to my super fab memory foam mattress. I'm so in love with it that I think I'm going to miss it more than anything else when I'm at the hospital. I'll be very jealous of OH sleeping comfy at home, while I'm being woken every 2 hours to have mine and baby's temps etc, taken. I can deal with it for one night and I'll have to be up to feed my LO anyway. *sigh*
Just like last time I don't have to get up to pee at night either.
If it makes it easier for anyone we can create our own FB group. I'm in a BnBMarch2010 group on FB with ladies I met on here. It's private, so you can post things more securely and not have to worry about friends, strangers, or family reading something that you'd prefer be just for the group. I'm also in a similar group with ladies due in Jan, Feb, & Mar, but so many of them are very young that it's hard to relate at times, esp when I realize I'm old enough to be their mother.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Seity said:


> You all are going to hate me because I'm still sleeping like a dream. I'm sure in part it's due to my super fab memory foam mattress. I'm so in love with it that I think I'm going to miss it more than anything else when I'm at the hospital. I'll be very jealous of OH sleeping comfy at home, while I'm being woken every 2 hours to have mine and baby's temps etc, taken. I can deal with it for one night and I'll have to be up to feed my LO anyway. *sigh*
> Just like last time I don't have to get up to pee at night either.
> If it makes it easier for anyone we can create our own FB group. I'm in a BnBMarch2010 group on FB with ladies I met on here. It's private, so you can post things more securely and not have to worry about friends, strangers, or family reading something that you'd prefer be just for the group. I'm also in a similar group with ladies due in Jan, Feb, & Mar, but so many of them are very young that it's hard to relate at times, esp when I realize I'm old enough to be their mother.

I ear that, my 2 eldest daughters are 22 and 20, they could easily be on one of these sites (not that they currentlly are) and I see their friends having first and second babies already. I feel downright geriatric :haha:

I won't hate you seity...good for you :)
I am definitely up to pee at LEAST once each night. Definitely NOT sleeping like a dream, and the only memory foam I am aquainted with are my calves at the end of the day (yes, edema that leaves indentations when you press it. Like moon dough :haha:)


----------



## Loompylooloo

Hey ladies
DH made me ring MW this morning. He is worried about another born on the bathroom floor jobby and she said I should go to be checked at the hospital. I had lots of tightenings on way and when I got there. She could feel baby's head when she did internal examination and said my Dix was getting ready and things were thinning out. She said she wouldn't be surprised if things happened tonight. DH took that to mean that they WOULD happen whereas I am taking it that they COULD happen. Well can you believe it, hardly anything since! Very cheesed off! He has stayed at home and missed a black tie dinner for work, kids staying at granny's and I am bored bored bored! Currently in the bath hiding from DH who keeps asking if I am having more pains. I did say I didn't think it was time and he did insist! 
DTD again.......this is more than my yearly allowance for him :rofl:


----------



## Bumpity1

Seity don't feel bad, make the most of it. My bed is comfy its the sore ribs, hips, heartburn and ninja baby thats causing the problems. I only get up once for the toilet. It's whether I can get back to sleep that's the question.
PM my legs are the same as you, they look more like tree trunks right now, lol!
Had my visit from the health visitor today. I know it has its place but for a seasoned mother I found it abit of a waste of time for me. She was lovely though if not abit dippy.


----------



## Seity

Oh, I don't feel bad. :haha: My son only started sleeping the night 6 months ago, so I'm sure I've got a 2.5 year backlog of sleep deprivation to work off before this one starts the cycle all over again.
Cracks me up whenever I see the midwives. (There's about 4 here and I rotate between them for the checkups, since they won't know who'll be on hospital duty when I go into labor) Each visit they do the fundal and check the baby position and each time, say something along the lines of, "Oh, he's just a little guy isn't he. Going to be another small one like his brother." :haha: I'm wondering if they somehow expected I'd miraculously produce a giant baby this time around or something.

Loompy - I hope it's not long of a wait for you.


----------



## Lindylou

Oooo loompy- sounds good. 

I won't be one of first to go, this LO is very snug:)

I don't do Facebook and have never missed it but I don't want to lose touch with you lovely ladies!!!


----------



## Bumpity1

Oh Loompy hope this is the start :) sounds promising. Xx


----------



## 3sisters

Wow,, exciting we are all starting to get signs. I was getting swollen , mostly from all the bad salty things I was eating but it worried me a little that my blood pressure was slightly higher. I went in to see the OB today and my pressure was fine and everything was good.
She is sending me for NST testing on Thursday to monitor baby and check on fluids etc. So far so good.

A few BH contractions that made me suck in my breath but nothing too regular. Doc says I am not dilated but am soft and getting effaced. At least that made me feel like something was going on. But the reality is I could stay like this for weeks. My OB was happy that I reached full term. She seemed pleased with that.

Seity: Enjoy your rest. I know what its like to not sleep for years when the kids were little. This is why I had them spaced out. Once I started sleeping again and they went to preschool, I got pregnant..lol. I guess the smarter thing would be to have em all at once so they grow out. But that would have been crazy for me.

Lady at the parking lot at the hospital thought I was 10 years younger... That was nice to hear since i am such a blimp right now and feeling it.

Loompy : Good luck....
Seity : Do you know how to group on FB ? Thats a little above me but I am on FB. A group might be nice and private.


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi Ladies, 
Tightning have been happening again. Feel them more when sitting or lying. Have just timed them and they were 10,9,6,4,6,7,7,9 mins apart. Some felt like very mild contractions but some were like mild BH's. Hoping its the start of something?! Not going to phone L&D until they're painful and regular. Have read so many posts about ladies being like this for days/ weeks before something happens. Just packed babies bag, lol! 
Hope your good Loompy and things are happening for you?!
Hope everyone else is good too xx


----------



## Loompylooloo

Still here and nothing! 
Bumpity. That is exactly what I had but stopped! Hope it is the start for you! 
Xxxxxx


----------



## Seity

Looks really easy to create a FB group. Just have to have a name, like "BNB 2013 Feb over 35" or some such and then decide if we want it closed or secret.
 



Attached Files:







fbcreategroup.jpg
File size: 52.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lindylou

Things starting to move here. Had a few aches before .... But think it was because I hadn't been the toilet for a few days ( sorry tmi)


----------



## Bumpity1

Oh good Lindy! Fingers crossed for you :)
Have been having some BH type pains, mild contractions, back ache etc all day. have read that if baby isn't in right position (which mine isn't) your uterus gets tired of trying to help baby into place so it can be a stop start early labour. This is according to the spinning babies website. Maybe that's why I'm having these symptoms. Would like him to stay put for at least another week anyway so am not bothered. As long as I get SOME sleep :)


----------



## Lindylou

Hope it is baby getting into position bumpity. Some of the spinning babies positions look like I would get stuck!!


----------



## JJay

Keep logging on expecting news! Everything quiet here except lots of BH and period type pain which I guess is normal for late pregnancy. Our moving date is now 31st so I've been asking baby nicely to hang in there for at least two more weeks! Seeing new midwife in the north east today so will be interested to see what she says about size and position. 

Are you setting the fb group up Seity? Either closed or secret is fine by me.


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck with mw jjay. 

Can we set a thread on here as well for our babies!


----------



## PerpetualMama

good luck loompylooloo and bumpity! Hope your contractions do their work!

AFM I am 37 weeks! "full term" for the doctor's calculations. Although I feel it could be any time now, I think I'm probably setting myself up for disappointment. ALL of my others were overdue. Lots of uncomfortable contractions this week and pressure, not sure OB will do another cervix check or not tomorrow. I'd almost prefer not, just so as not to be disappointed through my weekend, lol.
Been up for over an hour (since just after 3 AM) SO tired, but was starving...just now had to rush to the bathroom with "issues"...ugh :dohh: better than being constipated I guess (and if it keeps up maybe I won't have gained another 3 1/2 pounds at the OB tomorrow :haha:)


----------



## Bumpity1

Pains have stopped and I had a good nights sleep, yay! As i have some energy today i have been out shopping around for last few items, and am now shattered. Forget I'm carrying around a big bump sometimes. Ooops just had a big BH! Must notice them more when sitting down. Finally got carseat and buggy out of garage to clean as after the last 4 days I have realised I shouldn't presume Ill go to 40 weeks like the others! 
Jjay I hope you like your new MW and she can give you some sound advice on whether to try a VBAC. 
PM I am 37 weeks today too! Have put on a lot of weight over last few weeks too, think its water retention ( I hope :) ) 
Hope everyone's having a good day x


----------



## Loompylooloo

Absolutely nothing doing here apart from a few head butting pains down below which take my breath away. Could that be things thinning out?
I think I will be nearer to my original due date which was 6 feb. that is the one i should have if you go by my period but they changed it at my dating scan to 30 jan. maybe if I stick with the later one I won't be so disappointed! 
JJay .....hope your new MW is nice and can give you lots of good advice! 
Bumpity....glad you had a good night! I keep waking up as I think I roll onto my back, start snoring and then feel like I can't breath and panic! 
Pm.....congrats on full term! 
Lindylou....I looked at spinning babies too and thought the same as you! 

Just had a row with my sister and put the phone down on her. Apparently I have been very hormonal and bit her head off the other day when she asked how I was. Only because it was the day things started and stopped and I was sick of being asked if anything was happening......and I apologised. She really got cross with me and was screaming down the phone some put the phone down. Don't want to argue with anyone or upset anyone but you know how tired and hormonal we all are! Oh well.......
Hope all having a good day.
I had a dream last night that I had a boy with lots of blond hair Nd my mum put him in the pram with no coat and hat and the only ones I had were for girls! My friend had a dream too and said I had a boy called Phillip! 
Let's wait and see...
C


----------



## Bumpity1

That's weird Loompy because I didn't want to say but have my own predictions for all of you team yellow ladies and I feel a boy for you too! Dont worry I'm not some wierd person who thinks they are psychic, just have an inkling. I heard though that if you dream you are having one gender it turns out to be the other. We shall see!
Hope you make it up with your sister soon. I can sympathise, I feel like I have totally lost my sense of humour and my patience and if one more person asks me how long I've got...........


----------



## JJay

Hi Everyone,

Sorry you rowed with your sis Loompy, hope you've made up now :)

PM hope your appointment goes well tomorrow. 

Bumpity, would love to hear your pink/blue prediction for me, I can't wait to find out!

Midwife appointment went ok, she was very nice but didn't want to give an opinion on what I should do about the birth. She is booking me a hospital appointment with a consultant and for a scan and she's advised me to see what the consultant recommends. The appointment card will come in the post so not sure when it will be and I guess something could happen before then...

Everything else was ok, I only measured 41-42cm and she said its because baby is 3/5 engaged now, however still back to back. Been getting cramps and backache all day so guess this is because the baby is engaging.


----------



## Seity

We're all getting so close now. It's going to get interesting on here soon.
I'd be happy to set up a FB group. Name suggestions or just have me make one up?
'Feb2013 BNB mature moms'?, 'Feb2013 BNB owls' (ie older and wiser)


----------



## Lindylou

Hi everyone. 

I have sort of finished work :) :) I have to pop in Tuesday for a few hours but nothing strenuous. I get a few twinges but nothing really. Do you feel different before labour?


----------



## JJay

BNB Owls sounds good to me Seity :) 

Congrats on finishing work Lindy! I didn't really feel any different before labour started last time. I'd had a few weeks of BH and cramping and kept going to bed thinking I'd be woken in the night by contractions. I had my second stretch and sweep at 41+3 and afterwards had a bit of a show. Labour started the next day.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Lindylou said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I have sort of finished work :) :) I have to pop in Tuesday for a few hours but nothing strenuous. I get a few twinges but nothing really. Do you feel different before labour?

Yay to finishing work! I actually am so looking forward to the day I can go BACK to work (non-pregnant of course)
I never felt different before labor. My first 2 were induced so they don't count. The 3rd I was devestated all day and bitchy because they were going to induce me the next day so I cleaned like a mad woman and went into labor that night. I had lots of BH for weeks before he came and he was born 15 days late. My last 2 my water broke and nothing happened. One was after a super spicy meal, the other after DTD. With my last one I had so much false labor it was ridiculous, he was 13 days late. This LO has had me with BH (for weeks) and some super strong contractions. Today my intestines are not happy with me, and my lower back is in agony, getting quite a few good contractions that take my breath away. Sipping on RLT and planning to request DH's services as soon as I can get DS to bed. I am only 37 weeks and have never had one early, but here's keepin that optomistic veiw on things :haha: Let's get _busssssyy_ :blush:

I agree with JJay, Seity. Can have a B&B group by same name for those not on FB?


----------



## 3sisters

We are all starting to feel those late stages. Last night I had lots of BH and a few really hard ones that woke me up. Today I had a few back achey ones but not regular and then they stop. Who knows. I also am losing my sense of humor. I am trying to remember to not let things irritate me because the world is about to change.

I went to the Fetal Diagnostic Center today for NST testing and Fluid check through ultrasound. Lots of fluid, baby moved alot and the test went well. I was a nervous wreck when I was there. Due to not wanting to see the mean doctor about my GD issue. They want to put me on meds but I am really hesitating and working hard on controlling my levels. They gave me through the weekend. This is good.

I also finished up some paperwork that I really needed to get done for school. It felt so good to have all of it lined up , what a relief. I think it's part of the nesting phase, getting things done so you can go off into the bushes and have a baby for a few weeks.

JJ - Glad to hear that the mw went well. Here I haven't heard them use cm. But sounds like things are coming along for you.

Labor is so funny, you could be dilated with contractions for weeks and then sometimes with out warning you just have a baby. This is kind of like watching popcorn popping and not know which one will be the first kernel to pop but all are sizzling.


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi all, 
Congrats on a good appointment 3sisters.
So happy for you Lindy. Hopefully you'll get some down time before baby arrives. 
I had no labour build up with my others. Barely had any BH's. I went into labour in the early hours the day after my due date with DD1. DD2's labour started the day before due date after DTD and I had her 1.06 am the next day. The only labour sign I had was with DS when I lost my plug over the space of a couple of weeks before. When I saw my consultant at 40+2 I had a sweep and started contracting immediately and I had him the next day! 
I had a quiet day yesterday only a few BH' s. today I feel more achey but don't feel like he's down in my pelvis at all :(. He still getting himself into funny positions and his bum is right underneath my boobs, it's so uncomfortable! 
Jjay, I've thought girl for you :) had a brief time when I thought maybe boy but am back to thinking girl. I'm probably going to be wrong for all of you but it's fun guessing :) xx


----------



## Lindylou

What did you guess for me bumpity? We will have to see if you are the bump psychic :)


----------



## Bumpity1

I'm guessing girl for you Lindy! :) x


----------



## Seity

5 hours work left, then my mat leave starts. It's actually a short day for me because I've already put in some extra hours staying late to finish things up.
Hoping I can get things at least a little organized, so the whole place doesn't fall apart while I'm gone. I'm the IT person for the office and when I'm not there, they're basically stuck with remote support from one of the other offices. They managed ok last time, but we just got moved to a new email system and new phone system in the past month, so there's a lot of change their dealing with right now.
My first labor was totally out of the blue with no build up. So far, this is shaping up to be the same way.


----------



## PerpetualMama

I sort of packed a hosptal bag last night...loads of contractions yesterday/last night with a massive back ache. It feels like she's so low with the back of her head on my spine. Went to bed at 9:30 PM and didn't get up til 4:30 AM. Felt good to finally sleep. I'm achey as all heck today, and have an OB appt in just a few hours. Just when you think you can't possibly hang in there any longer, somehow you do. Can I really have 5 more weeks of this??:nope:


----------



## Lindylou

Saw mw this morning. She said all is good and looked shocked saying head is as engaged as an engaged head can be. Still thinking will be late but maybe not 2 weeks late. Xx

Hope you are all ok. We have soooo much snow here.


----------



## 3sisters

seity: BNB owls sounds good. Thank you from us low techies. Love the dino pix on FB..lol

PM: Your family is adorable and they look so happy.

I facebook video chatted with my daughter in college and she showed her the belly. She thought it was a alot lower. I am not sure. Sometimes I think yes then no. My others still floated up while I was being induced. Not until really active labor did they heavily engage. So hard to tell.

Less heavy contractions today. But I was real tired and didn't really want to go anywhere or deal with anything. I think I got rest last night- broken of course but got up a little earlier. Today I am officially 38 weeks.

Try not to think about it too much, which is hard in itself. But every little twitch kind of starts making me think about things. My new question is it gas or is it labor ? lol.


----------



## PerpetualMama

3sisters said:


> seity: BNB owls sounds good. Thank you from us low techies. Love the dino pix on FB..lol
> 
> PM: Your family is adorable and they look so happy.
> 
> I facebook video chatted with my daughter in college and she showed her the belly. She thought it was a alot lower. I am not sure. Sometimes I think yes then no. My others still floated up while I was being induced. Not until really active labor did they heavily engage. So hard to tell.
> 
> Less heavy contractions today. But I was real tired and didn't really want to go anywhere or deal with anything. I think I got rest last night- broken of course but got up a little earlier. Today I am officially 38 weeks.
> 
> Try not to think about it too much, which is hard in itself. But every little twitch kind of starts making me think about things. My new question is it gas or is it labor ? lol.


I know all about thinkng about it too much. I have to get on with doing the other stuff that needs doing around here and get my mind off of it. I still have 19 days til my due date, so why on Eart should I think it will be earlier (all my others were between 5 and 15 days late, usually closest to 15 days). I'm done looking for signs. I won't believe it til contractions are 3 minutes apart and I can no longer walk through them :growlmad: or if my water breaks :haha:
Doc said yesterday baby is so low (so low she had to push up on her head and reach behind it to get to my cervix-ouch!) but said head in not engaged?? So I guess that means she can still turn and spin? I know her head is low because she is resting on my spine and it feels like I'm carrying her between my thighs :haha:

Thanks for the compliment on my family...they are awesome <3


----------



## Seity

I created the FB group https://www.facebook.com/groups/389146714514327/
Called it '2013 BNB Owls' and added those who I'd friended already. Anyone in the group already has permission to add someone new.

I had so much that needed finishing up, that I worked an extra 1.5 hours (unpaid) yesterday just to get things to a point where I wouldn't feel like I left anything important up in the air. I've got my work laptop in case they need me to do anything remotely while I'm on leave. 

PM - Samuel's head is like that when I give a feel. Down really low, but not engaged.
I hope you ladies getting on and off contractions don't have much longer to wait. I can't imagine what that's like for you.

I need to take my 38 week bump picture sometime today.


----------



## 3sisters

Nothing..absolutely nothing exciting today...sigh..

I did notice that during the day I got exceptionally out of breath when I took my daughter to the store.. Then later I am fine. Now that I am 38 weeks I feel like I went backwards with hardly any contractions. Now like last week when I had lots. 

Tonight is the full moon. lol and Honolulu is expected to have severe rain and thunderstorms for the next 3-4 days. Should be fun. We've been issued a flash flood warning but it hasn't started raining yet. My house is usually safe from this but driving is going to suck. I guess I just always had it in my mind it would be late January. For the baby I mean..

Good luck this weekend girls...


----------



## 3sisters

Loompy hasn't posted.. Maybe it's good news for her ... exciting.


----------



## PerpetualMama

excitement? I had some...DH and I put a bid in on a house yesterday (our first) and have been so excited and so absolutely beyond terrified that I only slept an hour last night. Today is going to be rough to get through! If it goes through I have to tell my dad he's out a tenant and can sell his half the house to his brother or they can sell the whole thing to someone else. While part of me knows he will be happy to be able to unload the house, I have been so worried he will be mad at me because he's away in Florida til late spring and this could all go through by Last week of February first week of March!! :happydance: :wacko: :dohh: :nope: :happydance:

So far this is a secret to everyone outside our immediate family because of the family ties involved in this house. DS (6) was so good not mentioning that we went to an open house just before meeting with my mom and aunt for breakfast. I told my mom, but my aunt is married to my dad's brother (mentioned above) who would inevitably tell my dad before it's time (Dad would raise the rent AGAIN if he found out we were trying AGAIN to buy a house)


----------



## Seity

How exciting PM! I remember how nervous I was when I bought my first house. It was a good house for me as a single lady, but now with a husband and baby #2 about to show, it's already too small. We're looking at about 1 year time frame for moving to something bigger.


----------



## Loompylooloo

No, I am still here and no news.......
I totally know what you mean about going backwards. Had so many BH before and hardly any now. Roo just keeps head butting my undercarriage which is really sore and can make make shout out in pain. Got a touch of sciatica too when Roo sits in a weird place and that makes my leg go from under me! I sound like such a moaner! Just so excitied about things happening! 
Got the MW on Thursday so will ask for another sweep.....he fully won't make it until then!

Pm good luck with the house....so exciting!
Seity.....thanks for setting up FB group. Shame Bumpity not on there too :(


----------



## PerpetualMama

Loompylooloo said:


> No, I am still here and no news.......
> I totally know what you mean about going backwards. Had so many BH before and hardly any now. Roo just keeps head butting my undercarriage which is really sore and can make make shout out in pain. Got a touch of sciatica too when Roo sits in a weird place and that makes my leg go from under me! I sound like such a moaner! Just so excitied about things happening!
> Got the MW on Thursday so will ask for another sweep.....he fully won't make it until then!
> 
> Pm good luck with the house....so exciting!
> Seity.....thanks for setting up FB group. Shame Bumpity not on there too :(

OMG I just noticed you only hae 3 days to go :) Hopefully...


----------



## Seity

I have a friend who's 39 weeks today and getting induced tomorrow. That's exciting.


----------



## JJay

Congratulations on the new house PM!

No news here, not even many BH today.


----------



## Lulu

Hello ladies, it's been exciting on here lately, lots going on and your all getting so close. I feel like I've still got ages to go (36 weeks tomorrow!) but having said that I do have a feeling at times that this little bump will make an early appearance!

Apologies for not being about much for a while. As well as loads of stuff going on at home and still working (& bringing work home!) I've been going through some really anxious phases. When I get like this I tend to retreat into myself and shut off from everything. Not great way to cope admittedly but I feel like I've turned a bit of a corner today. We've finished decorating baby's room this weekend (yay!) and DH has been out today picking up the new cot and some bits and pieces.

Only 3.5 days left to work and I can't wait till Thursday lunchtime when I finish. It will be such a relief, but like you Seity, I want to leave it all in a state where everything can be found and will tick over till I return. Easier said than done though!

Been getting the occasional BH, nothing to dramatic or long lasting at the moment. My main gripe at the moment is the bathroom 'issues' (as PM described them) I'm having on a regular basis. At least 3/4 times per week my body decides to have a clear out! Every time it happens I keep thinking ' holy smoke, is this it?' It's exhausting!! For some reason, even though this is baby no2, I'm really nervous about going through it again. I don't feel like I'll cope and I'm worried about how Euan will react to a new baby

Arrrrggggghhhhh!!!!! I need someone to give me a slap Lol!!

Oh yeah, I'm up for the Facebook thingy. Need to sort out a link to me, will do that tomorrow.


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi Ladies, 

Woohoo for all you starting maternity leave! 
Congrats on the house PM :) 
Lindy congrats on being fully engaged, I'm jealous, lol! 

After a few quiet days of no BH I've been having them very regular today. They have been as close as every 2 mins! Have felt quite crampy too today but have been on my feet all morning so am putting it all down to that. Don't feel any pressure down there though so not sure he's ready anyway. I have my 38 week MW appointment tomorrow and hope she tells me he's at least a little down instead of being 'free'. Have been getting what I can only describe as a stabbing type feeling down the front on my undercarriage! Very weird and uncomfortable.
Hope everyone's having a good day :) x


----------



## Lindylou

My belly button is starting to pop. Hoping it will hang in!!


----------



## Seity

I see the MW later today. It doesn't feel like a Monday being home. It's just feels weird to be home. 
I think I might have had some painless BH's last night. It felt like there was some pressure pushing Samuel's head down a few times.


----------



## Seity

Back from MW. BP up a little, but not enough to cause any concern 118/84. No change to weight. Belly measuring 35 weeks, so Samuel must have dropped some. HR 130 and then he started moving and so it went up. She said that I was having a contraction when she was going to make a weight guess. So, when my belly goes hard at times, that's a BH. I thought it might be. Anyway, waited it out and she's guessing he's around 6lb right now.


----------



## Lindylou

Great appointment seity


----------



## 3sisters

Today, I am 1 centimeter dilated but still thick, OB says. At least its some progress. Then I had a NST test and it was fine.. But I have gained a total of 29 pounds on their scale. sad...

Well it could be today or next 2 weeks... But haven't had as many contractions yet I am starting to dilate. She just said baby has been pushing but he doesn't feel that engaged.

How is it going for everybody else ?


----------



## Bumpity1

Had 38 week MW appointment this morning. Am happy to say she could only palpate 3/5 of his head, hurrah! Its why I've been having loads of BH's. Thought the pressure on my ribs felt abit better but didnt want to get my hopes up. I've not got any real pressure down there so hopefully Ill be able to tell when he's right down. Been having BH's all day, had one while she was palpating me. Don't mind them if they mean he's getting ready to make his arrival :) She says I might not make it to my 40 week appointment. Feel like I'm coming down with a cold though and I've only just had one! I have put on 10lbs in 5 weeks and pretty sure a lot if it is fluid. Tried to get my engagement ring off earlier but fingers are so swollen, hoping I don't swell anymore and I have to have it cut off. Never had edema before. Hope everyone's having a good day xx


----------



## Lindylou

Bumpity- I'm just the same as you! Me said might not make 40w but I think I will. Lots of BH but they aren't painful. I have left rings off because fingers keep swelling then going down. X


----------



## Loompylooloo

Ooooh sounds like we are nearly all there!
I was up in the night and was sick and then my tummy felt a bit odd today. Roo must be very low as it was a bit of a struggle to walk to school and back. Have had quite a few BH this afternoon so am keeping my fingers crossed! Due date tomorrow.....or the revised one anyway.
Hoping we might have some Roo action tonight but judging by past experience that may not happen.
Keep smiling ladies! 
C


----------



## JJay

Glad to hear everyone's appointments have gone well. I'm still waiting due a date to be seen in the new hospital...

Lots of BH here to but can't see anything happening before 40 weeks unless its a section. Just praying Pip stays put in there for at least another 10 days so we can get house move out of the way and stuff organised. At least my hospital bag is almost packed bar a few little bits. We have also definitely decided on names; Charlie James or If Bumpitys right, Annie Elizabeth :)


----------



## PerpetualMama

our relator put in our bid yesterday at 2:30 after our prequalification and by 6:30 we got the call that our offer was accepted! So excited! Unfortunately between my excitement and LO's head spinning antics I could not fall asleep last night, then the contractions started and I was half trying to sleep and half waiting for the next one to come. I have slept only 45 minutes in 38 hours. Heading to bed soon. LO is putting so much pressure on my cervix and it's tough to walk without getting contractions but they ease up when I lay down. I don't want labor tonight, not like I should expect it with my track record. I need sleep! Good night ladies :)


----------



## Lindylou

Great news pp.


----------



## Seity

Great news PM!


----------



## Bumpity1

It's just gone 4.30 and I've been up for just over an hour. Story of my life right now :( am full up with cold again, I'm blaming the whooping cough jab. I'm never ill and this is the second cold within a month. 
Great news on the house PM, very exciting times for you. 
Come on Roo! Have you had your 40 week appointment yet Loompy? Just wondered how far over they will let you go. 
Cute names JJay!


----------



## Loompylooloo

Can you believe it.......after an afternoon of bh .......nothing again!
Got 40 week appt tomorrow. Very fed up now......COME ON ROO!
PM.....huge congratulations!


----------



## Lindylou

Jjay- I love the name Annie but dh said no because it doesn't go with our surname so looking like Elizabeth instead. Boys- James Michael or Thomas James!


----------



## 3sisters

JJAy : good luck with moving..

PM: Buying a home is so exciting but also nervewracking. ( So is moving) We will be looking at the end of this year. Need a bigger house to accomodate the grown children. In Hawaii, it's so expensive and adult/ college kids are expected to live at home. 

Today, I felt weird with low low pelvic cramping. i got a massage which was so great. I also felt the need to stay closer to home. But nothing happened, for a while I was thinking I was in early labor. It just felt different. Guess not.


----------



## JJay

Hurray PM, great news on the house. 

Lovely names Lindy :) both James and Thomas were on our short list!

Loompy good luck for your appointment tomorrow. 

I am surprised there are no babies yet! I thought someone would end up with a January baby. I'm thinking Seity or Loompy first! - although they say you get an instinct to stay near home beforehand so maybe 3sisters is close?


----------



## Bumpity1

So got up this morning and walked down stairs and suddenly felt a warm trickle down my leg! Said 'OMG I think my waters gone' and run to the toilet only to find my plug in my pyjama bottoms! Showed my DH who has told me he's never going to get over the sight of it, lol! Not as exciting as if my waters had gone but pleased things are heading in right direction :) I lost my plug over 2 weeks with my DS so I know it could be a long way yet but at least it means I hopefully won't go over......
I'm surprised too that we haven't had a baby between us yet:dohh:hopefully in the next few days somebody might have some news....


----------



## JJay

Ooooo Bumpity, some exciting news! Those BH must have been doing something :) keep us posted x


----------



## JJay

Ps I am laughing imagining your DHs face!


----------



## Loompylooloo

Ooh how exciting. Never lost mine I don't think. Without being too nosey, what would I be looking for?
Just booking a reflexology session. Will try almost anything now! Anyone tried it before?


----------



## JJay

Loompy, I found it was like ewcm but tinged with blood. I've not tried reflexology but know a lot of people who swear by it. Would be interested to hear how you get on. X


----------



## Lindylou

Yey things are moving on here... Slowly but surely. Our lo's must be nice and snug and content where they are. Xx


----------



## Bumpity1

Haha, yes my DH hasn't got the strongest stomach. I never saw mine with the girls but have now had it with both the boys! Mines like a great big lump of thick jelly, much thicker and firmer than snot, sorry if TMI but looks similar in colour. You would know if you saw it, nothing like it should be seen coming out of there in any other situation, lol! No blood in mine but may have more to lose yet?!

I had reflexology with DS but it didn't start labour:( . Was a nice treat though :)


----------



## PerpetualMama

^ really nasty :haha: but thanks, lol.
Hopefully it means something is going on soon :)

We signed our purchase and sales agreement this morning, put down our deposit, and the house has been put up as pending (off the market unless something goes wrong!) I had to drive by the house and take a picture of the sale pending sign (I also had to take a picture of the pens on the conference table all set out near the contract for our use in signing. And then the contract and send it to my mom. I'm such a dork, but it's the biggest step I've ever taken aside from marriage/divorce/marriage and babies...lol)


----------



## Seity

Great names JJay and Lindy!
LOL - I would never show my OH the mucus plug. He was warned not to look when the placenta came out last time and looked anyway and still regrets it to this day even though he knew not to look. :rofl:
I must have lost mine at the hospital last time because I never saw it.

I'm also surprised we're still waiting on these babies. As of today, this is the longest I've ever been pregnant, but to be honest I expected that Samuel wouldn't be as soon as Gabriel, but now it's like a fun waiting game to see when he does decide to show.
Hanging out at my friend's house later tonight. Probably have pizza and a glass of wine. We've mostly got the cradle built too. The 3/4 inch screws we bought turned out to be just a little too long, so we need to get some 1/2 inch ones today and then we should be able to finish it all up.


----------



## Bumpity1

We were talking about ageing earlier with DD1 and my DH turned to me and said that what he saw this morning has aged him 10 years, lol! 
This is coming from the man who agree's with the comedian that said watching your wife give birth for the first time is like watching your favourite pub burn down, lol!!!! 
Was hoping for some regular BH's today but its been very quiet. Oh well, it's just a waiting game for all of us now. Last day of jan tomorrow, could we all end up with Feb babies? Xx


----------



## Loompylooloo

Watching one born every minute in case it inspires Roo to appear! Got horrid heartburn and feel sick again....the joys!
PM.....so excited for you!
Love all the names everyone has chosen!
Xxxxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Ooo loompy I saw a clip of home birth programme and it has seriously freaked me out. Keeping away from them now !!


----------



## 3sisters

bumpity how exciting !!! last time my plug came out I had the baby 5 hours later.

okay so either I ate something bad or my body just decided to clean itself out. All this pregnancy I've been rather constipated so it's kind of funny. I had some contractions but they stopped. Or are just too far apart. I would like a January baby.
Ok contractions are 15 minutes apart. Not exciting. Better fix my hair incase it's the real deal...lol.

The thought of showing up at the hospital with my hair a frazzled mess makes me feel out of control. lol. I know I shouldn't care but the with my first daughter I was induced, showed up at the hospital all primped and made up and didn't wear waterproof mascara.( 25 years old) When hard labor came and my water bag popped it scared the pants out of me and I started crying with all this super hot liquid going everywhere. I looked up in the mirror and looked like a scary Alice Cooper and started losing control and that was the end of me for a while. I had to regain semblance. 

Silly I know but control such a fleeting feeling.

Yesterday I was watching " A Baby Story" and i noticed that almost all the episodes have the husband , mothers and whomever staring at the laboring moms crotch as the baby arrives. I was kind of upset over this. It's like the mom has to do all this work and everybody else just watches the show. I told my husband no one is to go on that side of the room including him. I dont' want everyone watching my crotch but the doctor and nurses. Strange I know. Maybe it 's my hormones but does anyone feel this way ?


----------



## Seity

No worries about that for me. Last thing my husband was going to do was place himself at an angle where he could see what was going on down there. :rofl: 
Hope this is it for you 3sisters!
Nothing here, so no 30th baby for me.


----------



## Bumpity1

3sisters, I have watched those programmes and am surprised how many people these ladies have in while giving birth. Not for me, I just want my DH with me, I feel it's our moment to welcome our child into the world. Anyway in the u.k they generally only let you have a maximum of 2 in with you. 

Up again, it seems to be abit of a routine....... Need some proper sleep!


----------



## Loompylooloo

Roo didn't take the hint from the tv programme........this is such a stubborn little monkey!
Seeing mw this afternoon so will ask for a sweep and a friend doing reflexology this evening so something has to happen!
Ds ran at me from afar this morning and headbutted me in the bum. Had a bh after that.....maybe it did the trick!
Time for a nap!
Zzzzzzzz


----------



## Lindylou

I think that as well. Everybody watching looking involved and its the poor woman doing all the work. My friends husband asked her while she was labouring if it would take much longer because he was tired!!!!!! She said if she could've moved she would have killed him. Dh does not want to be at the action end thankfully!


----------



## Bumpity1

Good luck at MW appointment Loompy. Hope you get your sweep! Have you had one before? 
What I wouldn't give for a sweep :) I'm only 38 weeks today, I need to be more patient .......


----------



## Loompylooloo

Mw was excellent. So nice. Was still 2 to 3 cm dilated but apparently those of us who have had a few babies can stay like that for weeks! She gave me a sweep and s half which made me giggle. Slightly uncomfortable but not unbearable. Am quite uncomfortable now and Roo squiggling quite a bit. Keep having to sit down .
Having reflexology in half an hour so goodness knows what that will bring. Nice mw not on call until weekend so hope if something happens whoever comes is equally as nice!
Anyway, not counting my chickens as have been here before.
Hope you are all ok!


----------



## JJay

Oooooo good luck Loompy, sounds promising! I'm glad you got a good midwife :) 

No news here, just backache and BH. Seeing consultant tomorrow at 3.30pm to book into new hospital and decide on plan for delivery. Removal van and DH headed up north tomorrow but bathroom at new house not finished yet so it will be another week until we move in. Hang in there pip!


----------



## Lindylou

Seeing mw tomorrow. She said she will do a sweep if I want but font think I do. X


----------



## Loompylooloo

In labour and waiting for MW who is going to be an hour. Rather painful. Just lying on my bed. Think I will have gas and air....too old to be brave this time and go without and hurts so much.......will keep you posted!


----------



## Bumpity1

Woohoo!!!! Good luck Loompy! So excited for you. Will be thinking of you :) xx


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck loompy. I hope the gas and air helps. X


----------



## JJay

Woohoo great news hope it's quick and goes well. Xxx


----------



## PerpetualMama

good luck loompy!! :happydance:


----------



## Seity

Good luck loompy! I already told my midwife I want the intrathecal. I'm not the least bit interested in pain when I don't have to be in it.


----------



## 3sisters

Yay Loompy !!

No baby for me ,, yet ! Contractions yesterday and then not alot today... I tried watching the "One born every minute" show and was fascinated and then no baby shows. I think it makes me just think about birth more. Although at one point I was feeling really sorry for some of the moms and then it dawned on me that will be me at one point.

The woman who was a type A and wanted no drugs was the funniest and wimpiest on the show. lol... Ends up getting the epidural and still cries over the burning. Felt sorry for her but saw first hand how annoying it is to try to control labor.. Can't, it is a rollercoaster. I think the control actually was making it harder on her.

Good luck to us,,, and loompy.


----------



## Seity

Congrats Loompy! Welcome Caitlin!


----------



## Loompylooloo

Just a quicky to say that baby Caitlin Lorna born at 23.03 weighing 7lb 3oz after 2 1/2 hours of established labour. Will post more tomorrow.......having a celebratory glass of wine!good luck ladies!


----------



## Bumpity1

Yay! I was sooooo wrong about the gender! Have a glass of wine for me ;) I hope my labour is as quick. Big congrats to you and your family. 

Can't sleep, cold has me bunged up, baby feels like he's trying to get out, heartburn driving me mad. Arrrrggghhhh......


----------



## JJay

Huge congratulations!!! What a beautiful name :) enjoy your well deserved wine xx


----------



## Lindylou

Congratulations loompy. Hope you are both well. So quick- praying we all have quick labors xx


----------



## 3sisters

Loompy that was amazing !! You so deserve a glass of wine..


----------



## PerpetualMama

congrats Loompy!! So happy it was quick for you!:happydance:


----------



## Seity

Lots of painless BH this week, but they're definitely strong and having the baby's head push down on my cervix. Wondering if something will happen this weekend. OH works Sunday and it's the kind of job that once started can't be left. Just the sort of situation that makes a baby think, "Gee, now would be a really inconvenient time to show up. Let's do it!" He only works at most one day a week, so it's not like he's usually away.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Seity said:


> Lots of painless BH this week, but they're definitely strong and having the baby's head push down on my cervix. Wondering if something will happen this weekend. OH works Sunday and it's the kind of job that once started can't be left. Just the sort of situation that makes a baby think, "Gee, now would be a really inconvenient time to show up. Let's do it!" He only works at most one day a week, so it's not like he's usually away.

yeah it's usually after a killer day when I'm exhausted, or when I haven't slept in forever...


----------



## 3sisters

Up last night with hard contractions and BH then went back to bed and nothing. I thought for sure something would happen.....Nope. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## Lindylou

It's gearing up 3sisters!


----------



## PerpetualMama

3sisters said:


> Up last night with hard contractions and BH then went back to bed and nothing. I thought for sure something would happen.....Nope. Maybe this weekend.

when are you due again?


----------



## Bumpity1

Since losing plug on Wednesday I've had a combination of BH's and some episodes of what feel like mild contractions?! After these episodes I lose more plug so I'm presuming they are doing something. Never had a build up like this but I've heard this could mean a shorter labour when it does happen. My shortest active labour has been 8 hours so we shall see.......

Lindy, did you have a sweep in the end? If I'm offered one at my 40 week check, if I'm still here I'm definitely going for it :) worked for me last time and worked for Loompy! 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Seity

Sounds like a couple of you are gearing up for labor. 39 weeks today! :happydance:


----------



## Lindylou

Didn't go for sweep. Seeing mw on Wednesday and said she will then if I want. Will see how I feel but doubt I will. Bed. Getting strong BH today. High up on bump.


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi Lindy, I noticed you have 2 different tickers. Is your due date tomorrow? 

Am really desperate to have a cuddle with my boy now, can't wait to hold him. Feeling quite emotional about it now. Due in 11 days and it seems like its never going to happen......


----------



## Lindylou

It took me that long to set up my ticker I couldn't be bothered changing it after my dating scan! They actually said due date 4th feb which is dh birthday! By my dates due date would be 6th so close enough!


----------



## Lindylou

Bumpity- try and enjoy keeping baby warm for the last few days. I feel quite sad that soon I will be sharing the baby with the world because at the moment it is just me and him/her together. I'm feeling my lo may be a boy at the moment.


----------



## Bumpity1

Thanks Lindy, it's just seemed to be along road this pregnancy. When explaining to my 4 yr old how long it would be before the baby would be born I told him that baby wouldn't be ready until mummy's belly has got really, really big and when it was big enough I would go to the hospital to get him out. He's not mentioned it before but yesterday he turned to me and said ' are you going to get baby out now? It's been so long'. I thought blimey even he feels enough is enough, lol!


----------



## Bumpity1

Oh and hopefully not too long for you Lindy. ;) x


----------



## JJay

Sounds like it won't be long until the next baby is here!

Moving is hard work! I've spent two days unpacking and putting furniture together and still loads to do. The extra activity is giving me loads of braxton hicks and cramps but no actual contractions. 

Had a great meeting at hospital with new consultant. She was lovely and hospital seems nice. She is happy for me to try vbac as the baby's head is only 70th centile compared to 95th for tummy. She has booked me in for a section on 22nd February if nothing has happened by then.


----------



## 3sisters

bumpity: funny when your four year old is the voice of reason !! Perhaps he knows something.

JJay: I couldn't even think of packing now. I'd last ooohh about 15 minutes and get winded. Good for you to be able to do it. But we do what we have too. After all we are the moms....

Due date is February 9th by my first 2 u/s. Then when I switched to OB it was 2/11 but I am going by the very first couple and my ovualtion backs that one up around the same.

The very last week is so looong !! I am not wanting to go anywhere and when I see Dr. on Monday I may ask for induction if it hasn't happened. I really would love a spontaneous easy natural labor but I also don't want a 10 pound baby so I am a bit worried. And so very uncomfortable.

I would love a 2.5 labor like Loompy.. Tonight would be just fine.

Good luck to us...


----------



## JJay

I'm right behind you in the queue for a 2.5 hour labour. Can't imagine it will be though! My due date from ovulation is 15th, LMP 10th and ultrasound 9th. The midwife put 10th down on my notes so I've gone with that...


----------



## Lindylou

Bumpity- my nephew keeps asking if the baby is here yet. We told him after Christmas at first because that was the big focus in his life!!
JJay- you must be exhausted moving house at the moment. I would be struggling doing that. 
Count me in for - 2 1/2 hour labour.... I wish x


----------



## PerpetualMama

I'm packing up house at present, or trying to. Should close on the new house Feb 28th, then it needs some work before we can move in- Thank God I am a painter- but the more physical stuff like scrubbing and flooring and moving all the boxes I pack will have to be done by someone else. I will have a very newborn baby by then, and I'm not going to push my body to the point of exhaustion and make the bleeding worse. I learned my lesson there while recovering from DS (18).

I'm due the 14th. By LMP it's the 13th and by when I got pregnant (DTD) it should be between the 16th and the 19th (depending on when eggie was released). Doc was saying I'd never last that long based on how low the baby has been laying, and how effaced I was a few weeks ago. I'm beginning to think the doc is full of s*** :haha:

I almost headed into LDR yesterday to get checked out because little one seems awfully quiet compared to her normal hyperactive self. I broke out my doppler and couldn't find the hb for a full ten minutes, just the placenta, I started to freak out, but did find it. She wasn't moving too much most of the day so I was in a fearful mood last night. I will keep a close eye on movement today and head in if I'm still uneasy. Idk what people will say about the neurotic older mom...


----------



## Loompylooloo

Hey ladies!
Sat here with the cutest little bundle asleep on my chest......her favourite place. We don't do Moses basket at night....cuddles with mummy only if we want any sleep! A little bit awkward so I might try her in her vibrating chair tonight to see if I can get some sleep. D you think itis ok for her to sleep In there. It is very soft and not too raised. I know they can't be in car seats for more than 2 hours but do you think this would be ok?
Things have changed so much since ds 5 years ago! Now they don't recommend bathing babies for 7-10 days, unless they are very poopy, and the cord has fallen off. They also say don't use olive oil on dry skin, just leave it alone. 
Caitlin, or Kitty or short is delicious! I can't sop cuddling her. Will get round to writing birth story when I am awake enough......very tired! Have to say quick labour was great but hurt like nobody's business! 
Will post pic later!
Keep smilin girls! Can't wait for you to join the club!
C


----------



## Lindylou

Oh loompy she sounds adorable. Like the sound of quick labor but the pain part .....


----------



## Seity

My first labor was 3 hours active and 6 min pushing and the contractions were non-stop and so crazy strong. So glad I got the intrathecal shot. I'm a bit nervous that it'll be faster this time around, but don't really want it to be longer either. :rofl:
I got my first crappy night's sleep last night and if I'm not going to be sleeping well, I'd rather it's because the baby is here and not because I'm dreaming all night that my (first) son is an energy vampire sucking the life out of me.

Congrats on the move JJay and good luck with yours PM.
PM - I say any concern about decreased movement is worth getting checked out and it has nothing to do with age.


----------



## Lindylou

All these house moves! They say new house new baby, if must be chaos moving and preparing for LO's xxx


----------



## Bumpity1

Oh Loompy, that's what I can't wait for. There's nothing like it in the world :). I used one of those chairs at the beginning with my son. He refused the crib or Moses basket :dohh:it was the only way I could get a break. There's absolutely nothing wrong with him. He eventually went into the carrycot part if his travel system. Sometimes you just have to throw the 'rule' book out!! 

Good luck with move JJay. I've done it twice in less than 2 years so I know how hard it is. Great news on VBAC :) 

PM I'm sure she's just bring a little monkey but definitely get it checked out if your worried x


----------



## PerpetualMama

Seity said:


> My first labor was 3 hours active and 6 min pushing and the contractions were non-stop and so crazy strong. So glad I got the intrathecal shot. I'm a bit nervous that it'll be faster this time around, but don't really want it to be longer either. :rofl:
> I got my first crappy night's sleep last night and if I'm not going to be sleeping well, I'd rather it's because the baby is here and not because I'm dreaming all night that my (first) son is an energy vampire sucking the life out of me.
> 
> Congrats on the move JJay and good luck with yours PM.
> PM - I say any concern about decreased movement is worth getting checked out and it has nothing to do with age.

She's been bopping away this morning which has been reassuring :happydance:


----------



## Lulu

Firstly huge congratulations Loompy and welcome Caitlin, she sounds utterly adorable :hugs:

Well this week has been crazy busy for me, trying to get finished up at work meant I had tons of work home and doing loads of extra work at home but as of Thursday afternoon that was me to finished up thankfully, then we had a friend's dad's funeral on Friday so it wasn't until yesterday that it really dawned on me that I'm off. 

Congratulations to Jjay & PM on new houses too, I'm seriously impressed that you are able to move house just now. The thought of it exhausts me, never mind actually doing it. It's taking me all my energy just to keep on top of the housework!!

Jjay I love your names, my 'real' name is Elizabeth-Anne, so Annie Elizabeth is pretty close!

I'm 37 weeks tomorrow and compared to the rest of you it feels like I've got again to go. Started reading a book about hynobirthing today and its fascinating. I'm by no means ruling out any pain relief but I definitely want to have more control over my labour/birth than the last time. I didn't really feel part of it, if you know what I mean, like it happened to me and I wasn't really fully involved in the process. Hard to explain, it's a strange feeling.

Looking forward to hearing more exciting news soon ladies :)


----------



## Seity

I've had a stuffy, runny nose all day. I'm hoping it's a sign of labor and not a cold. I haven't had a single sick day this entire pregnancy. Not even a little bit and my son has been over his cold for about a week now.
I'm about to head out to the bar/restaurant that my husband brews beer for. He should finish work soon and they're doing a Super Bowl chili festival thing tonight, so I'm going to eat me a bunch of yummy chili and see if anything happens. I'm actually bringing my hospital bag and my son's overnight bag in the trunk of my car, just in case :haha:


----------



## Lindylou

My dh has a cold and thinks he is so poorly. Think he has sneezed 3 times. So he has taken over our bed is moaning and groaning so I am now lying in the sofa watching tv. Why are men such wimps when they are ill. Xx


----------



## Seity

Back and food was nom-y!
My husband is a total baby when sick too, but he's 'man' enough to admit it.


----------



## Lindylou

I'm lying on the sofa watching Super Bowl which I don't even get!


----------



## 3sisters

Brave souls to move with a newborn but exiting also... Just get back- up help, so your blood pressure doesn't go up in post partum and you can get rest. A few boxes or paint can wait an extra week.

Seity: your previous labor was so short and fast ! Kind of a blessing. The sleep thing sucks but seems to be the norm now. Harder when you have to take care of another little one. It's not like you can just always nap unless you have help.

My youngest daughter slept in a carseat for about 3 weeks at night . Mostly because thats the place she slept the best. Did no harm and she liked the cosy-ness. I slept on the couch and she right next to me. I had a full nursery set up and every imaginable thing , only to find that the carseat worked....When it comes to sleep, you do what you have to do. I had to get up and get 2 others to school, sleep is so important.

My mother in law has all these pictures of my husband sleeping in a dresser drawer lined with a soft blanket. Looks so archaic but it worked almost like a small bassinet. She said she just traveled around the house with it and put it next to her. These were the days before all the sophisticated baby gear items that we have today. Mothers had to make due with what they had. 

At my baby shower, MIL, she was also showing how they used to fold and do diapers before disposables. I could not stop thinking about how hard of work that was to do. Now we at least have a choice. And she used to work full time and clean them. And not get sleep. I will not be complaining at all to her... or my mom.

People are starting to stare at me because I look so pregnant. I guess I will be avoiding places. Also baby is so low that my bladder has just taken on a life of its own control. So staying close to bathrooms are really really important right now...Literally I can feel the baby twist his head or something and twinge of the bladder. So not fun....


----------



## Seity

Woke up in early labor. It's just like it was with Gabriel. I'm just in the long boring waiting stage. Hopefully, my active labor goes as quickly as it did with him.


----------



## Bumpity1

Went out yesterday for first time in about 5 days as I felt so much better. Think baby has dropped further as realised that I can't walk very well! Also had the dreaded shooting pain up my back that I experienced with my DS. Blaming the large head? My sons was 37cm at birth which is quite large and this LO's was 34cm at 35 weeks so heading ( excuse the pun) the same way. 

DTD 2 1/2 hours ago, first time since the bleeding in the first tri, and I've been having regular tightenings since!! Lots in my back which is unusual for me. Very mild so not convinced its going to progress but will keep you posted. Just picking kids up from school then going home to finally pack my bag, just incase :)


----------



## Bumpity1

Woohoo! Good luck Seity! X


----------



## Lindylou

Yay!! Good luck seity!! Xx


----------



## PerpetualMama

Seity said:


> Woke up in early labor. It's just like it was with Gabriel. I'm just in the long boring waiting stage. Hopefully, my active labor goes as quickly as it did with him.

Hoping your lonng boring stage has shortened considerably being your second baby...good luck and safe/speedy delivery to you!! :happydance:


----------



## Bumpity1

After 4 hours its all stopped here, I knew it would. Still have 10 days to go. Oh well I tried, lol!


----------



## Lulu

Wow Seity, hope it isn't too quick! (you might actually have had Samuel by now!)

Bumpity sounds like things are possibly on the move for you too :)

I totally get the not being able to walk too far these days. I went to the supermarket this morning and it took me ages to get round, thought I'd be pretty quick as I left Euan at home with hubby, but I'm walking so slow its ridiculous!

I've had hideous acid reflux all day today, nothing is taking the edge of it just now and I've got a little pair of feet pushing my ribs to the point that it feels like they might actually pop out of my skin :wacko: Not the most comfortable feeling in the world!!


----------



## JJay

Good luck Seity! Thinking of you and hoping its quick xx

Sorry things stopped Bumpity, hope they pick back up again tonight x


----------



## Loompylooloo

Good luck Seity! So exciting.
Bumpity......same thing happened to me after DTD. 
Xxx


----------



## Seity

Nothing was really changing, so I lay down for a while. Contractions dropped to every 8 min compared to walking around and got more intense, so maybe some progress. Definitely don't expect things to stop, but they sure are taking forever compared to last time. Probably because Gabriel was locked and loaded and Samuel was/still is? free floating.


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck seity. Hope you doing ok xxx


----------



## JJay

Come on Samuel! Get squatting Seity :) 

Hope it's going ok xx


----------



## Seity

Samuel Vincent arrived at 5:15. Less than 1 hour after I got to the hospital and after only 5 minutes of pushing. I didn't even have time for the drugs! 7lb2oz and 20in bigger than anyone guessed.
 



Attached Files:







samuel_birth_sm.jpg
File size: 152.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## JJay

Huge congratulations! You're both looking gorgeous xx


----------



## 3sisters

AMazing !! Congratulations to Seity ! and Samuel..


Today I took NST test and didn't have a good one. They then did an u/s and said everything is ok. Babys' heart rate was really high the whole time. Anyway, If I dont' have baby tonight I am scheduled for induciton tomorrow night ( Tuesday) at 800 pm. Will do Cervidil at night and then pitocin in morning if it doesn't work. Would have went tonight but no beds for inductions.

Getting scared but hoping for a blessing where i go into labor on my own tonight. Preferably after a nap. I am 1 centimeter and soft says DR. My belly last week was right on target at 38 weeks but now is measuring at 42. No one wants me to have a super big one again.

I so wish it was tonight that way I would have less time to think about it.


----------



## Seity

Good luck 3sisters. I can't wait to see your LO!


----------



## Loompylooloo

Seity....Samuel is gorgeous and you look amazing! Huge congratulations! What a fantastic labour! So pleased for you!
3sisters...am thinking of you and hope you have gone into spontaneous labour. If not I hope your induction goes well!
I had a little mummy meltdown last night....
Hope all smiling!


----------



## Lindylou

Seity massive hugs and congratulations. You both look amazing. No intracatheral either! Thrilled for you. 
Good luck 3sisters. Keep us posted :)


----------



## PerpetualMama

wonderful news to see at 2:30 AM. Best place to be when prgnancy insomnia hits...:) reading about the birth of a baby! Congrats Seity! You've been on my mind, so glad it went well for the oth of you! Might I add you both look wonderful for having gone through what you did?


----------



## Bumpity1

Congrats Seity! Hope I look as good as you after my labour, lol! 

Will be thinking of you 3sisters. Good luck and don't worry, all will be fine and think of the end result:) 

Lindy you sound so calm for someone whose hit due day! I need some of what you've got :)


----------



## Lindylou

Ha ha- to be honest i have been thinking mid February and it has always felt so far away!! I know I have a big bump to remind me but it doesn't feel real!!


----------



## PerpetualMama

good luck 3sisters :hugs:


----------



## Lulu

Congratulations Seity, Samuel is gorgeous and you look so refreshed!! Only 5 mins of pushing is something I dream of :lol:

3sisters - good luck for today, I'm positive everything will go smoothly and quickly. :hugs:

Lindy,almost your due date, I didn't notice till PM mentioned it. Who knows maybe things will happen really quickly and your baby will be here in the next day or 2!!


----------



## Lindylou

Lulu- according to scans I was due yesterday, but our dates say tomorrow- pretty close to each other!! I think my LO will be a while longer. Praying for a quick safe labor and delivery!!!!


----------



## kathy31

Congrats Seity! Sounds like you had a good labour and birth?! :thumbup:


----------



## JJay

Good luck for your induction 3sisters xxx


----------



## Lindylou

3susters hugs xx


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi girls just to let you know am in hospital waiting to be induced. Will let you know why later. Not looking forward to it. Xx


----------



## Lindylou

How you feeling bumpity? Good luck :)


----------



## PerpetualMama

good luck bumpity!


----------



## JJay

Bumpity hope all is ok and the induction goes well. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Lulu

Good luck Bumpity :hugs:


----------



## Loompylooloo

Bumpity am thinking of you! Hope it is nothing serious......will keep checking all day!
Xxxxxx


----------



## kathy31

Good luck bumpity x


----------



## Seity

Good luck bumpity!


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi ladies, just a quickly to let you know that after 44 hours of no sleep our little man was born at 1.18 this morning, one week early weighing 8lb. So in love already. Will let you know details later am feeling slightly delirious! :) been up for over 48 hours now :) xx


----------



## Lindylou

Massive congratulations bumpity. Big hugs to you both xxxxx


----------



## PerpetualMama

congrats bumpity!!


----------



## Loompylooloo

Bumpity! So excited for you! 44 hours! Wow......


----------



## JJay

Congratulations! Look forward to hearing details and seeing a pic :) xx


----------



## Lulu

Congratulations Bumpity :) But 44 hours! No wonder you are exhausted. Looking forward to seeing a little photo when you're able.


----------



## kathy31

Congrats bumpity xx


----------



## Seity

Congrats! Can't wait to hear more and see a picture.


----------



## JJay

Noticed on fb that 3sisters had her baby! Congrats 3sisters, looking forward to hearing the details xx


----------



## 3sisters

Hi Everyone,

Congratulations to Bumpity ..

On my end, after an 36 hour slow induction and a fast labor, Baby Seth was born weighing in at 7.3 pounds, this morning at 7:25 am. pix and details later. I too am a bit delirious and happy. More to the story later. But even my hired doula didn't make it after i went into labor.

TTYs


----------



## Lindylou

Massive congratulations 3sisters!! Big hugs.


----------



## PerpetualMama

congrats 3sisters <3 :happydance:


----------



## kathy31

Congrats 3sisters! :happydance:


----------



## Loompylooloo

Well done 3sisters! So happy for you! Well done! Love the name.
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Lulu

Congratulations 3sisters :)

So much good news, little babies popping out. Making me really impatient for my LO to make an appearance :lol:


----------



## Seity

Congrats 3 sisters. I like the name and look forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## Lulu

I finally got round to getting my exercise/birth ball pumped up today, in fact I've now got 2 has DH ended up buying me a new one. So at the moment I've got my feet up on mine which is so much nicer on my back and Euan is rolling about the livingroom on the other - you would think he'd never played with a ball before!!!!


----------



## Seity

My aunt had an exercise ball at her house when we were there for xmas and my son loved playing with it.


----------



## Bumpity1

Congrats to 3sisters! Looking forward to hearing more baby news :)

Will post birth story later but just to let you know that the reason I was induced was due to my hind waters leaking. It was after losing my plug that I noticed I was passing a little water, mainly in the morning. Put it down to weird pregnancy discharge but got up on Tues, 6 days after losing plug and thought actually maybe should get it checked, just in case. Went to the DAU at 5pm and after being examined twice they confirmed it was my waters and because of timescale they were keeping me in and inducing me straight away. Was quite shocked and not expected! Thought I was being overly paranoid as such a small amount. Just goes to show it doesn't have to soak a pad, or go on all day. 

Can't stop looking at him, he's perfect and being so good ( at the moment:) ) just need to decide on a name :dohh:


----------



## Lulu

Just goes to show we should always trust our instincts Bumpity! Glad it all worked out in the end though.

Good luck on deciding on a name. I keep having paranoid thoughts that baby isn't a girl as we saw on the scan, we haven't discussed boys names at all!!!


----------



## Macmad

Congratulations Seity! Your little boy looks gorgeous! X


----------



## Lindylou

Thomas James Holland arrived at 3:22am weighing 8lb 4oz.


----------



## Seity

Lindylou said:


> Thomas James Holland arrived at 3:22am weighing 8lb 4oz.

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## Lulu

Lindylou said:


> Thomas James Holland arrived at 3:22am weighing 8lb 4oz.

Woo hoo Congratulations :happydance: Lovely name too :thumbup:


----------



## Loompylooloo

Lindylou said:


> Thomas James Holland arrived at 3:22am weighing 8lb 4oz.

Huge congratulations! So excited for you! Love the name!xxxxxx


----------



## JJay

Hurray! Congratulations Lindy :) hope you're enjoying your new arrival. Looking forward to seeing a pic. 

Waiting for PMs news now! 

Happy due date to me :) no news here...


----------



## PerpetualMama

congrats Lindy!!

Nothing "good" going on here ](*,) aside from a ton of contractions that just STOPPED this morning (and the stomach bug Friday, Blizzard that we just got shoveled/plowed out of). I fully expected with all those contractions and icky stuff going on "down there" that she wanted out, but today has been relatively uneventful for the past 8 hours. Not expecting her to show her little face any time soon :nope:


----------



## PerpetualMama

happy due date JJ :)


----------



## Lindylou

:blue::blue: Thanks ladies- birth was not straight forward to say the least- will put birth story on but don't read if nervous!! However I would do it all again in a heartbeat for him :blue::blue:


----------



## Loompylooloo

Sorry you had a difficult labour but so happy for you! 
Xxxxx


----------



## PerpetualMama

Some labors are definitely like that...I had some scary ones myself, but look at me about to deliver number 6! Glad it all turned out well for the both of you!


----------



## Lulu

Aww Lundy that's not so good but you have a lovely little boy to make all the memories fade quickly.

Happy Due Date JJ, hope things start happening for you soon.

I've been getting fairly strong BH this morning and had low backache off and on for a few days now but nothing that lasts more than 20/30 mins. I still think this little girl is going to make an appearance before 40 weeks but not just now.

PM glad you're ok with that weather, even from this side of the pond it's been described as pretty scary!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Lulu said:


> Aww Lundy that's not so good but you have a lovely little boy to make all the memories fade quickly.
> 
> Happy Due Date JJ, hope things start happening for you soon.
> 
> I've been getting fairly strong BH this morning and had low backache off and on for a few days now but nothing that lasts more than 20/30 mins. I still think this little girl is going to make an appearance before 40 weeks but not just now.
> 
> PM glad you're ok with that weather, even from this side of the pond it's been described as pretty scary!

we got over 2 feet of snow, power outages, residents without heat...They didn't plow OUR street til the end of day 3 (yesterday afternoon), even though most of the surrounding streets were plowed. The next state over, which is maybe a mile or two away has their streets down to the pavement. My state kind of sucks like that. DS (6) goes to a private Christian school, and as of an hour and a half before he is scheduled to be in they have not cancelled schools even though absolutely no public school in our area has school. My car is still buried under snow and DH never bothered to clean it off for me...guess I should be able to do that myself, as well as all the housework so when someone comes to watch DS while I'm in labor they aren't dealing with filth. One of those days I'm destined to cry and feel sorry for myself I think. Snap out of it! Aaaaaack! Rant over, sorry :blush:


----------



## Bumpity1

Congrats Lindy, so happy for you :) you've finally got your little family!
Sorry to hear it wasn't straight forward. TBH mine was a complete nightmare too , by far my worst labour and the reason I didn't want to do birth story yet was so you could get your labour out the way and not be scared by mine!! My DH has agreed to the snip as he never wants to see me go thru that again. I got you gender wrong too, haha! That must mean JJays having a boy and not a girl, lol! 

Looking forward to hearing from the rest of you lovely ladies. X


----------



## JJay

:hugs: PM not very thoughtful of your DH. 

Lulu, sounds like things are gearing up for you!

Lindy, sorry you had a rough time, I know how you feel as I had an awful time with Rosie and am expecting similar this time. I hope you're not too broken x

Just been to midwife for a sweep but she couldn't do it properly as cervix is still long and posterior :( she said head is still floating so looks like nothing's happening for me - maybe I'll be last man standing?!


----------



## PerpetualMama

JJay said:


> :hugs: PM not very thoughtful of your DH.
> 
> Lulu, sounds like things are gearing up for you!
> 
> Lindy, sorry you had a rough time, I know how you feel as I had an awful time with Rosie and am expecting similar this time. I hope you're not too broken x
> 
> Just been to midwife for a sweep but she couldn't do it properly as cervix is still long and posterior :( she said head is still floating so looks like nothing's happening for me - maybe I'll be last man standing?!

fortunately I got an email from DS school about an hour before he was due to go in and school is cancelled! Woot! Taking care of stuff here in the mean time. Doing a little then sitting down to work on school work in between. Hugs JJ :hugs: I'll be where you are on Friday. I thought I'd have her early but am not counting on that anymore (never happened before, don't know why it should now :dohh:)


----------



## Lindylou

I have said I would do it all again and will have another. Will post birth story when we are all done having babies and start our old mums thread :) 

I asked the midwives/ consultants about it being the same next time around and they said just because this was traumatic doesn't mean the next one won't be a breeze so hopefully all you ladies with traumatic previous ones get a plain sailing one next time! 

I don't mind starting a new thread for us when our babies arrive if everybody wants it?? Any suggestions? 

Also- embarrassing question but not sure if I have piles now!! Just been for my first poop and was very swollen at perineum bit but I have stitches as well. How can I tell if it is swelling or piles or do I need mw to look? ( dignity has well and truly left the building for me now!! )


----------



## Lindylou

Ps thanks for all the lovely congratulations and support you have all given throughout these 9 months Xxxx


----------



## JJay

Hey Lindy, I would get your midwife to check - they won't blink an eye! I know that piles are very common after birth so maybe that but it will take a good while to feel back to normal anyway due to swelling and stitches. I've heard from friends that after the first week it's a lot better. How are you enjoying motherhood? 

A new thread would be great or maybe we could ask for this one to be moved and continue it on??

Still no news for me so will see what midwife says on Thursday. I can feel that baby is still back to back though. I was on a third tri thread for overdue babies and one lady on there had her baby die around 42 weeks :( so unthinkable and I really just want Pip here safe and well now. I'm starting to wish I'd booked the section for this Friday instead of next...


----------



## Seity

I've had piles since 2nd tri. They're pretty bad but don't hurt, just feel weird. Good luck for those still waiting. I hope we get some birth announcements soon.
I've had two of the easiest pregnancies and labors and never had a desire to do it again *shrug* Just not my thing, I guess.


----------



## Lulu

I have no intentions of doing all this again :lol:!!!

Currently I'm sitting with my feet up on the couch, we had a reasonable amount of snow today so once DH got his work done this morning the lessons he was supposed to do this afternoon where cancelled (it's also half term here so most of his pupils are either away or too busy playing in the snow today!) we took Euan sledging this afternoon.

We didn't go far, probably only walked about a mile, but through snow, so a little bit more effort and I'm certainly paying for it now. Damn pelvis is painful, feel like I should walk round the house a bit but just don't have the energy but the more I sit the harder it is to stand up and move!

Lindy I've never had piles but when your midwife comes out to visit you and baby they will check your stitches to see how they are healing anyway so I would mention it then. Another 'new/old mums' thread would be fab too!

I got a bit of telling off from my midwife yesterday as I had slight keytones in my urine basically because I'd had a rotten morning with one thing and another and had hardly eaten or drank anything. This was one thing I remember getting a telling off from the hospital midwives when I had Euan so I'm trying to make sure that I eat little and often. But when I'm in pain (like in labour with Euan) eating was the last thing on my mind!


----------



## Loompylooloo

Lulu.....make sure you look after yourself and eat and drink! The MW told me that if you have ketones then your body might be too tired to go into labour! I am the master of ketones through sickness and I know how horrid it is. Even if you eat chocolate, that will make you feel a little better. Sorry about the pelvis too. It does feel so much better after LO arrives!

How are the rest of you all doing? How are the LO doing? Kitty is edible but a typically demanding young lady who likes to be cuddled, especially at night! Cn be a bit of a challenge getting sleep as we don't like the Moses basket much. I have resorted to a dummy which I have never done before as I am not so good but she is a really sucky baby. I took her to the cranial osteopath as she had such a quick birth and is windy and she said that dummies are good for wind and help bring it up but I have to get rid of it before she is 6 months old. She slept through the whole appt and loved being massaged and manipulated. She is going back for some more in 2 weeks. 
The health visitor is supposed to be coming in a mo. always very wary of them as they often talk a lot of nonsense but we will see........
She had a hearing test yesterday and that went well. All these appts are keeping us very busy. Will post pic soon....can't do it from the iPad.
Keep smiling ladies......so excited about all the babies! 
C


----------



## PerpetualMama

Due date (4:45 AM), and still here. Won't be much longer now, but fully expect to go overdates. Testing came back fine so LO loos happy in there. Found out she's posterior now so that ought to be a joy (had same problem with DS-funny presentation- which kept him from descending properly. Hoping she turns anterior-I'll be working on that today. I don't want to go way over due. DH is already anxious for me to be induced asap. He doesn't understand how much worse it will be for me :nope:


----------



## kathy31

PerpetualMama said:


> Due date (4:45 AM), and still here. Won't be much longer now, but fully expect to go overdates. Testing came back fine so LO loos happy in there. Found out she's posterior now so that ought to be a joy (had same problem with DS-funny presentation- which kept him from descending properly. Hoping she turns anterior-I'll be working on that today. I don't want to go way over due. DH is already anxious for me to be induced asap. He doesn't understand how much worse it will be for me :nope:


Hope you get to meet your little one soon & good luck with the labour and birth ( hope you can get bubs to turn... )

Kathy x


----------



## JJay

Hi everyone just typing this as I'm waiting to go into my midwifes appointment. I'm hoping she will try another sweep and that cervix is more favourable than last time. Had no niggles or signs and I can feel baby is still posterior. 

PM good luck on getting baby turned, I hope you have more success than me. 

Loompy, lovely to hear you're getting on well with LO, a dummy is worth it if it gets you some extra sleep! I'm jealous of all of you snuggled up with your babies, I'm ready for a cuddle now!

J x

Ps happy Valentines day everyone! I didn't make plans as I thought baby might be here by now but have picked up an m&s meal deal this morning so looking forward to that! It has runny eggs and lamb to be served pink but I'm figuring its too late to do any harm now! Might even try dtd to get things moving :)


----------



## Seity

Samuel is the dream baby that Gabriel wasn't. Thankfully he's the complete opposite of his brother and I'm beginning to see why some people like babies (at least the easy ones). I still like them better once they can walk and talk. 
Gabriel was fussy, gassy, refluxy, woke every 1-2 hours for his entire first year of life, couldn't be put down and you had to be standing while holding him. Basically, he needed to constantly be in motion (He hasn't changed at all in that regard)
Samuel is very content. Feeds well, no digestive issues, goes right back to sleep. Sleeps 3-4 hours at a time. Will happily sit or sleep in your arms while you're sitting. It's easy to forget he's in the room. 
My demanding toddler is a million times more work.
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8523/8468286964_079a26a919_m.jpg


----------



## PerpetualMama

yay Seity :cloud9: that's good news and oh what a cutie you have there :). That must mean you're getting some sleep??


----------



## Seity

Yep, it's still no fun getting out from under the warm covers to feed and change him because the house is so cold, but at least it's not too often. I've even managed a few naps on the couch with him during the day when the older one will let me.


----------



## Lindylou

Hey ladies any more signs of LO arriving?

Thomas is feeding for Britain!! I feel like a milk machine. Someyimes he wants feeding for 2 hours!! He managed 2hours and 3houes between feeds last night but wouldn't sleep after 3rd feed. Early days so we are trying to get used to each other.


----------



## kathy31

Seity said:


> Samuel is the dream baby that Gabriel wasn't. Thankfully he's the complete opposite of his brother and I'm beginning to see why some people like babies (at least the easy ones). I still like them better once they can walk and talk.
> Gabriel was fussy, gassy, refluxy, woke every 1-2 hours for his entire first year of life, couldn't be put down and you had to be standing while holding him. Basically, he needed to constantly be in motion (He hasn't changed at all in that regard)
> Samuel is very content. Feeds well, no digestive issues, goes right back to sleep. Sleeps 3-4 hours at a time. Will happily sit or sleep in your arms while you're sitting. It's easy to forget he's in the room.
> My demanding toddler is a million times more work.
> https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8523/8468286964_079a26a919_m.jpg

My 3 year old boy is very much like Gabriel Seity! He was a nightmare baby, lol! Constantly on the go even in the womb. He hasnt slept a full month in his own bed to date either!!! I'm hoping this baby is different...

Glad to hear that Samuel is a dream baby!


----------



## Lindylou

Thomas is a feeding machine today!! No sleep just constantly wanting to be fed. Cannot believe that this time last week we were ordering pizza not knowing I would go in labour 4 hours later. X


----------



## JJay

Seity, glad you got a good baby! I was very lucky with Rosie and hoping for the same again - I like my sleep! 

Lindy, glad to hear Thomas is a good feeder, hopefully that will mean he starts sleeping through the night as soon as possible!

No news here. Midwife couldn't do sweep again as too unfavourable. She said my cervix felt further back than last Monday :(


----------



## PerpetualMama

JJay said:


> Seity, glad you got a good baby! I was very lucky with Rosie and hoping for the same again - I like my sleep!
> 
> Lindy, glad to hear Thomas is a good feeder, hopefully that will mean he starts sleeping through the night as soon as possible!
> 
> No news here. Midwife couldn't do sweep again as too unfavourable. She said my cervix felt further back than last Monday :(

my OB said the same thing (not that she offered a sweep) I went from so low she had to push baby's head up and reach around it last week to LO being posterior and high up and cervix being barely able to be reached. I must say I notice the difference in the way I move about these days too. I much prefer feeling like she's dangling between my thighs knowing she's dilating the cervix- over having her resting "comfortably" on my spine doing nothing to get out.


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi Ladies, been abit preoccupied so not been on here for a few days. Glad to see everyone's doing well with their LO's, and those who are still waiting are doing well too.
Lindy I am a milking machine too. My DS1 was a monster feeder and was pinned to the sofa forever. It does get easier so don't think it lasts forever. I am finding this little man the same, he's going 2 hours if I'm lucky. He loves a cuddle too so am trying to get him down as much as possible. He's in his chair ATM, but I can hear him filling his nappy! He is so laid back though and I feel very lucky to have him. 
Loompy all mine have had a dummy. I am trying to avoid it this time as he's quite content as long as his bellys full. But time will tell......
Seity it's good to hear that your having an easier time with Samuel. He's gorgeous. 
I seem to be bleeding quite a lot still for 9 days postpartum. Proper blood and now just passed a big clot. Told my MW yesterday I was fine as thought it looked like it was easing up but has got worse again since. I had to deliver the placenta like I was giving birth as it wouldn't come out, I had a 15 st man pulling on it as I was pushing. Am going to call the labour ward later as abit concerned things aren't as they should be.....


----------



## Loompylooloo

Bumpity.....that doesn't sound good. Did you have injection to help delivers placenta? I didn't as it makes me sick. Have you spoken to maternity unit yet?
So glad all the little ones are so chilled! Kitty is a demanding young lady and very hungry! I don't think I could describe her as chilled but she is very cuddly!
I am hoping she might sleep in her own bed tonight! Love cuddling but don't sleep properly if I am holding madam!
Hugs
C
Xxxxx


----------



## Lindylou

Thomas just does not want to sleep. He has a clean bum, full belly and cries!!! Hoping he settles better soon. 

Good to see lo's all doing well :) Nearly all new mummies!!! Will set up new thread when the last ones appear :)


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi Loompy, yes I did have the injection but it wouldn't come out. It really was the birth from hell, as my husband describes it! It felt like I was giving birth again. Am going up to labour ward so they can take a look, really don't want to go as I feel I've been interfered with enough but I know I need to. My little man has been asleep on our bed for over 2 1/2 hours!! I really don't know what to do with myself, lol! Had a bad night though so he owes me......
Oh and I want to call him Arlo, unusual but I love it. Hubby's not sure so am working on him :) x


----------



## Lindylou

Bumpity1 said:


> Hi Loompy, yes I did have the injection but it wouldn't come out. It really was the birth from hell, as my husband describes it! It felt like I was giving birth again. Am going up to labour ward so they can take a look, really don't want to go as I feel I've been interfered with enough but I know I need to. My little man has been asleep on our bed for over 2 1/2 hours!! I really don't know what to do with myself, lol! Had a bad night though so he owes me......
> Oh and I want to call him Arlo, unusual but I love it. Hubby's not sure so am working on him :) x

My bleeding increased but mw said if clots need to check so get it checked. Hope it is ok bumpity. Sounds awful 3rd stage. Hugs. Xxx


----------



## Loompylooloo

Bumpity1 said:


> Hi Loompy, yes I did have the injection but it wouldn't come out. It really was the birth from hell, as my husband describes it! It felt like I was giving birth again. Am going up to labour ward so they can take a look, really don't want to go as I feel I've been interfered with enough but I know I need to. My little man has been asleep on our bed for over 2 1/2 hours!! I really don't know what to do with myself, lol! Had a bad night though so he owes me......
> Oh and I want to call him Arlo, unusual but I love it. Hubby's not sure so am working on him :) x

Bumpity......how did trip to maternity go? Hope all ok. Does sound like you had total nightmare labour. So sorry it was so unpleasant!
I love the name Arlo. One of the characters in my favourite tv show, Justified is called Arlo. Keep working on DH!


----------



## Seity

Good luck Bumpity. I love the name Arlo. One of my coworkers had a boy last year and named him that.


----------



## Lulu

Oh Bumpity it sounds like your 3rd stage was dreadful. Hopefully they've got the bleeding sorted for you now.

Arlo is a fab name, unusual but not off that unusual! 

Well from me, I had a bloody show last night (& still sort of continuing) & I've been having contractions most of the day, fairly mild to begin with but they seem to be increasing in intensity gradually. Really surprised at how I'm coping, had some paracetamol about 20 mins ago and its taken the edge off the last one.

It's been a bit of a day all in all as my MIL phoned this morning apparently sounding a bit strange and it turns out she's had a small stroke, well we think it is. SIL is at the hospital with her just now so we're waiting to hear more news.


----------



## Seity

Hope your MIL is OK Lulu. Sounds like things are starting off for you. Maybe it won't be long till you get to see your baby!


----------



## Lindylou

Lulu hope everything is ok with MIL and LO on the way. Xxx

Bumpity how did you get on?


----------



## Bumpity1

Looking forward to hearing some news Lulu. Hope your MIL is ok :hugs:

Had to go back to hospital yesterday morning for a scan which showed I do have an infection and retained products :( am on antibiotics and have to go back in 10 days for another scan to see where we are at. What was weird is that one of my ovaries is sitting just above pubic bone on bikini line?!! Apparently they move around! Scared me at first because the first lady thought it might be something else but got a second opinion from the imaging department. 

Have heard of that programme Loompy, what channel is it on?


----------



## JJay

Sorry you're having a tough recovery Bumpity :( hope you're all better soon. I love the name Arlo!

Lulu, hope MIL is ok and baby announcement to come soon!

I'm feeling pretty fed up today. I've gained 5lb in a week and am pretty swollen now - I think my body is fed up. Baby is still posterior and I'm thinking I have little chance of a vbac birth with a big, badly positioned baby. Also worried about the damage it might do to me and baby if I try. I'm wishing I scheduled a section a bit earlier now but pre op is 4pm on Thursday and have to go in for section 7am Friday so not long to wait now. I'm thinking if I do go into labour before then, I might ask for a section anyway...


----------



## Lindylou

Jjay- not long to wait. You just do what's best for you and baby. Hugs xxxx


----------



## Bumpity1

No wonder your feed up JJay :hugs: longer babies in there the bigger they are getting. Go with your gut and don't worry about missing out on a VBAC. Even with a VB I didn't get the birth I wanted by a long shot. Will be thinking of you on Fri if you make it that far xx


----------



## PerpetualMama

lulu hope you and mil are both ok.

bumpity :hugs: hope they fix the problem...sounds awful (they had to manually extract my placenta with #4. Shocked me that the big fat nurse could fit her arm up there to get it...but #4 WAS 9 lbs 5 oz :haha:)

jjay, I hear ya! posterior baby and overdue is no picnic :(


----------



## Loompylooloo

PM in labour according to FB......so exciting! 
Hope all ok ladies! How are all the new babies doing?
Bumpity.....did they sort out your bits and bobs?
JJay....hoping you are smiling today! 
Little Miss Kitty asleep in her chair and mummy absolutely shattered! Took the kids to visit a friend in Cambridge which was a 90 mile round trip! Very tired today after a night of not too much sleep! 
Any more baby photos? I need to post some but you can't from iPad.....so annoying. The one under my post is Kitty and my hands. My friend took it last week. So cute if I do say so myself!
Hugs
C


----------



## JJay

Gorgeous pic Loompy :)


----------



## Seity

Hurray! FB post that her baby is here. :happydance:


----------



## Lulu

Hey that's great news about PM!!

And the reason for my absence since Monday is that at 6:53pm last night Megan finally made her appearance into the world! I had contractions most of Monday and we decided to drop Euan off at my dad's to stay the night as I thought something was going to happen during the night. Well we eventually went to triage about midnight Monday and got checked over - 2cm dilated and by the time we got to there the contractions were actually slowing down :dohh: So we were sent home. By about 3am they were only coming 1 every 10mins and weren't very intense so I was quite disheartened. By about 9am it felt as if they had almost stopped altogether! However by about 11:30 yesterday morning they started coming really quickly and the intensity was increasing with every one. So after dropping Euan off at nursery we headed straight to the hospital and I was 4-5cm dilated, with contractions so intense I needed to use a wheelchair to be taken to the Labour ward!

Managed to use the birth pool for a while, which was lovely! But had to come out of the water as my temp was too high- just like what happened when I was pregnant with Euan!
At about 5pm I was checked by a doctor who said I was 6cm dilated and I could have cried - so tired, so cold & just wanted my baby there at that minute! 

Tbh the next 2 hrs went past in a blur - contractions got really intense, waters broke & then I really needed to push. I think I pushed Megan out in about 5/6 pushes but I was screaming so much I have no idea! (Never thought I'd make such a noise!) But after having a forceps delivery with Euan I'm really pleased that I delivered Megan myself and on only gas & air!! She's bigger than Euan too at 8lbs 4oz. 

Still in hospital as I'm getting antibiotics for an infection, had hoped to go home tonight but it seems it will be tomorrow now! Will post a picture tomorrow, can't do it on my kindle!!


----------



## JJay

Ahh congratulations Lulu, that's wonderful news :) xx


----------



## Seity

Woohoo! Super congrats Lulu!!
lol at the screaming. They don't have gas and air here, so I was screaming loud and hard pushing Samuel out. If there was anyone else on the floor, I'm sure they heard me.


----------



## Lindylou

Congratulations lulu. 

I apologised to the doc and midwife for screaming but it really freakin hurt when they put those forceps in!!


----------



## Lindylou

Has perpetual had the baby?


----------



## Bumpity1

Yay! Congrats Lulu! Makes me feel so much better to hear I'm not the only screamer, lol!! 
Looking forward to hearing news from PM :)
Loompy, am being treated with antibiotics for infection in uterus and retained products. Bleeding a lot better today so hoping they will sort it out completely and I won't have to have a D&C. Having another scan on the 27th to see if its all cleared up. Love the picture of Kitty, she's gorgeous :) Have had lots of visitors this week as its half term so its been abit overwhelming. 
MW visited today supposedly to discharge us. Baby got discharged but not me :( have another HV visit on Fri, will be glad when they stop visiting!! 
Trying to make the most of these early days with LO as he's changed already. Can't believe he's 2 weeks tomorrow. It goes too quickly :cry: xx


----------



## JJay

I am last man standing now! Will update you all ASAP xx


----------



## Lindylou

Come on jjay!!! Xxxx


----------



## Lindylou

My mw said she is coming for 6 weeks. Had 3 visits since been home and here again on Friday. Got health visitor coming Tuesday- what do they do? 

Bumpity- hope it settles and you don't need a d&c x


----------



## Loompylooloo

Huge congratulations On the birth of Megan! So exciting. Love the screaming. Apparently I shouted and swore when the gas and air ran out!

Bumpity....glad they are sorting you out!
JJay.....nearly there!
C


----------



## Loompylooloo

Kitty the fortune teller!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 3sisters

Hi Y'all,

It's been so busy with a newborn. I am in sleep deprived bliss ! 

Congrats to all the new mommies and PM should be joining us soon as well as JJAy.
Please visit me on FB : Kami Lizares. I do not know how to load up pix on here but my kids are helping me on fb.

here is my birth story:

In the end I was going for NST tests every other day. One day my tests was non reactive, meaning baby didn't react to a contraction and his heartbeat was really high the whole test. This unnerved me, being older and having GB, being concerned that he would be as big as my last one and would need an emergency C section. All these fears really got to me in the end. 

I was one centimeter dilated and starting to soften at 39.2 weeks. My doctor was okay with inducing me which I was okay with because I was starting to get nervous. Anyway, The only time they had open was Tuesday night to start an induction. Had I had my brain working I would have asked for the next morning appointment but I was nervous and wanted the first available.

I went in on Tuesday night and stayed in a triage room for 2 hours while they got me an l/d room. This is what I really didn't know. My cervix wasn't ready. My little guy probably would have been in there another 10 days ( my guess). So this induction was much different than the 2 out of 3 I had. In those inductions I was already at 2-3 centimeters and soft. This time they started out with cervix softners.

So at 2 am they placed cervidil in my cervix to ripen it. It stayed there for 12 hours. Mind you, hardly any sleep and I went in at night. After the 12 hours and little change, they placed miso ( cytotec) in my cervix. This made a little more change. They opted to do another 4 hour miso pill. As soon as they put that in they had to give me a pain/ shot it hurt and with the pill you can't leave the bed for 2 hours. Mind you I had already been in the bed for 24-30 hours. It' was crazy time.

When I woke up from the shot after a short nap. I got up to use the bathroom and noticed my mucous plug had come out. I was having contractions but they had died down a little . Not long I felt water come out. We were sure my membrames had broken. They had just started me on the pitocin and I was having okay contractions not as painful as with the cytotec.

Anyway, I had the epidural as soon as my water broke because I knew what was coming and I had been uncomfortable in the bed for 36 hours. I had never had an epidural and didn't know what to expect. As the Dr. was putting in the epidural. I was contracting out lots and lots of fluid.

Dr. told me that I could push the button on epidural as needed but it would make my legs number each time. Well about 10 minutes later I had a very painful contraction. Then they told me to rest and a resident came in to check me. I was having painful regular contractions. The nurse kept asking me if I felt pain or just squeezing. But these contracitons were taking the wind out of me. Finally another nurse anethesist came in and encouraged me to push the button because someone realized that I was in pain and wasn't supposed to be due to the epidural. I pushed and my legs went a little number and the contractions hurt less. I just didn't know how it was supposed to feel.

A resident dr. came in to check me and I was at 10. They panicked to call my doctor. No one realized I was ready to push out baby. All this happened in 2 hours. From the water breaking. My ob did actually make it.

I was tired and was able to push out baby in 4 contractions even though i couldn't feel my legs. He was beautiful and had no vernix on him. He turned out to be perfect and 7.3 pounds. I was alarmed because no one was checking him to see if he was normal ( older mom fears) everyone was just happy and placed him on my chest.

He had perfect scores and is sweet/ calm. I stayed in the hospital for another 3 days. And it took me a while to get over the long induction. The birth was fine. The induction was harder but in the end it all worked out and he is beautiful.

Now I am working out the logistics of sleeping. And I have found that I need to co sleep with him next to me. The co-sleeper bassinet is not working. Baby sleeps better in the middle of my big bed without pillows etc. In the bassinet thing he was getting up every 45minutes. 

Keep me posted on FB.. Are we going to keep this thread as new mommies ?

My baby is two weeks today.


----------



## JJay

Scared for tomorrow! Have to head to hospital for 7.45am. Will update when I can. Eeeeeek! Xx


----------



## Loompylooloo

Will be thinking of you JJay! Xxxxxxx


----------



## PerpetualMama

Anneliese Marie was born at 9:33 am on 2-20-13 weighing 7 lbs 6 1/2 oz and 19 1/3 inches long. Birth story tomorrow! I had my doctor discharge me today since the birth was very quick and straightforward, and I have only slept 5 hours since Tuesday morning at 4 am. The labor ward was so loud and so busy and impossible to sleep with the nurses coming in to monitor me, then 2 hours later the baby, then baby waking to eat.


----------



## Bumpity1

Congrats PM! Hope you get some rest x

Good luck JJay, will be thinking of you :)


----------



## Lindylou

Congratulations PM xx

Jjay- good luck. Will be cheering you on xx


----------



## JJay

Charlie James was born at 9.13am this morning weighing in at 9lb12. Feeling tired but happy x


----------



## Seity

Congrats JJay! Yay a boy!


----------



## Lindylou

Yey jjay. Love the name. Hope you are both ok xxxx


----------



## Loompylooloo

Well done JJay and huge congratulations! Beautiful name!


----------



## PerpetualMama

congrats JJay! What a good size little man <3 and he's beautiful :)


----------



## Bumpity1

Congrats JJay, so happy for you xx


----------



## Mrs. T

Feeling weepy today since today was my due date. I'm one of your "sad losses" from early on. I am still excited for all of you and wishing you the best! :)


----------



## Bumpity1

Thank you MrsT. :hugs: Sending you lots of baby dust and hope it happens for you very soon xx


----------



## Loompylooloo

:hugs: MrsT thank you very much. Today must be a hard day for you! Sending you huge hugs! More baby dust from here too! Loads of love
Xxxxxx


----------



## Loompylooloo

Bumpity......any news on names for the little man? Is he Arlo? We have watched Justified on DVD so not sure what channel it is on. 
How is everyone today? Kitty and I have been snoozing all morning together! Half term has exhausted me! DH bought me the Flash Gordon album on vinyl so am reliving my youth!:happydance:


----------



## Bumpity1

Haha! I loved Flash Gordon as a kid. Remember seeing it at the cinema. 
DH has gone away today for 6 days and wanted LO's name decided. He gave me naming rights during labour but is not 100% on Arlo but think he's coming around. It's just he's never heard of the name before. 
Kids have inset day today so half term is being dragged out! 
Have a hungry baby who needs feeding every 1 1/2-2 hours. I'm lucky if he goes 3 hours. It's quite tiring :( his brother was the same and was 15lbs by 10 weeks. Looks like He's going the same way, had me up until 2.30 feeding constantly last night, then every 1 1/2 hours until 9. Had to meet a friend at 10 so threw myself in shower to wake myself up. He's the same during the day unless we are out and he will sleep longer in the carseat, but I pay for it later as he just feeds more. Have to remind myself it doesn't last forever......


----------



## Lindylou

Bumpity- I'm the same feeding Thomas. He settled on every 3hours and I was made up but then yesterday and last night every hour and half. My midwife who left came to see me today and said they go like that for a few days (up to a week) when having a growth spurt. It's exhausting!!


----------



## Seity

Samuel had a growth spurt at 2 weeks. 2 days of eating pretty much every hour. Then he went back to his usual 2-3 hour schedule. I can tell just looking at him that he's grown. 
In one week, my big boy turns 3 and Samuel will be 1 month!
 



Attached Files:







GnS_sm.jpg
File size: 154.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Lindylou

The sleep suit we out Thomas in when he was first born is getting snug on him. Want him to stay little!!! But equally excited to see him grow. 

Any ideas for name for new thread?


----------



## Bumpity1

Cute pic Seity! 
My little man has grown loads. I know what you mean Lindy about wanting them to stay small. I wish LO would but he's not :( my other son was the same. He's out of all his first size already and he's not 3 weeks :( He went down to 7lb 6 at 3 days but was 9lb 4 at 15 days. He can't keep growing at that rate, lol! Hoping he slows right down as love this time. 
He had me up all last night again feeding but has just gone 4 hours between feeds this afternoon, longest ever!! If he has me up all night again I'm going to have words.....


----------



## PerpetualMama

oh my...Anneliese is a week old today! I can't believe how fast it has gone, or how all consuming it can be. She sleeps really well, but will have hour or more long nursing sessions. In 16 years she'll be the type to fill her car with gas and then drive it til it's below E and go for the big refill again. We have a weight check on March 7 and I'm sure she'll have gained plenty! She was 7 lbs 6 1/2 oz at birth and dropped to 6 lbs 14 oz 2 days later, so I'm hoping she'll be approaching 8 lbs by the 7th. I've never had such a tiny baby before, I am sucking up every second of it! All her brothers and sisters are in love with her, and DH seems to be just as smitten. DS (6) is the proudest big brother. He asks me constantly "isn't Anneliese the cutest thing you've ever seen, Mom?' and "Can I just kiss her again?"

never have I changed so many diapers in a day, she's a regular poop machine :haha:


----------



## Seity

I love how you see that as a tiny baby, but I see Samuel as big at only a little smaller weight. :rofl:
We also have a Mar 7th appt. I'm curious to see what Samuel is up to now. My husband and I were joking that if he was 9lb's he'd be 1/3 of his brother's weight. :haha:


----------



## Lindylou

Thomas went from 8lb4.5 to 8lb then 8lb7oz. Think he gets weighed again tomorrow and they way he has been eating 9lb wouldn't surprise me!! Want him to stay little and my little baby. Xxxx


----------



## Bumpity1

PM I love seeing how my other kids are with him. My 4yr old loves him so much and can't stop kissing him. We are going on the 5th to have him weighed then have been told we only have to weigh him once a month at most as there's no problem with his weight gain. 

Had my follow up scan today and unfortunately I still have a slight infection and placenta in my uterus. Consultant is phoning in morn to get me in for a D&C. Wanted to do it tomorrow but no surgeon available so looking like Fri. Hubby is flying home early from Mexico tonight as he doesn't like the idea of being away when I'm going under a general anaesthetic. Luckily his work are really understanding :) currently trying to decifer the breast pump as need to start expressing for when I'm in. I also have to express after as baby not allowed milk with anaesthetic in. Hoping he'll take a bottle otherwise we are in trouble. Having a practice run later. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Lindylou

Bumpity hope everything goes ok. Big hugs. Xx


----------



## Seity

Good luck Bumpity! 
I really should dust off my pump and see if I can get anything this time around. I definitely have more milk, so I should at least give it a try before going back to work.


----------



## 3sisters

Bumpity: Wishing you luck.

PM : I know what you mean my Seth was 7.3 lbs my smallest. Last one was 9.13. I was actually kind of worried that something might be wrong due to his size. But he seems perfect and is gaining weight quickly. Breastfeeding is the magic pacifier but it gets hard and sore . The only way I get any sleep is to feed then nurse him next to me while laying down. Finally its starting to hurt less. So worth it. He sucks hard.

I just went to my internist who has a preschooler herself and she had to sleep with her daughter since day one. She agreed with the sleep nursing. 

I had this really high blood pressure the other day. It was so strange. I got a headache and could hear my heartbeat in my left ear. OF course I got nervous and took my BP at home . It was 136/96 which is so high for me. It was low durng pregnancy and right after. Anyway, it turns out I have an urinary tract infection and she thinks that is causing the BP so now I am on antibiotics. It was scary though. I go back in a week to make sure everything is okay.

We are at week 3 tomorrow and are starting to get into a routine. But he does 2-3 hours and then sometimes hourly. He also wants to nurse / suck when he has a bit of gas so I am trying to give him the passifier although he hates it at times.

I am in sleep deprived bliss and want to remember each day. I sometimes just sit there and smell his little head. Smells heavenly to me. 

My friend who is pregnant visited me in the hospital and asked me if I felt empty. She meant because now the baby is outside instead of inside. I had to really think about that one but now I am missing that last week of having him kick me in my belly. I guess I won't be having that again and now I wish I could remember it a bit more.


----------



## 3sisters

Keep me posted if we start a new thread.


----------



## Lulu

Bumpity - hope everything goes well today and you're up and about quickly.

3sisters I know what you mean about feeling movement. It suddenly hit me last week that I'll never feel that again and it makes me kind of sad :( - but not sad enough to get pregnant again :lol:

We're doing good, I'm bottle feeding - just don't seem to produce enough milk to satisfactorily breastfeed, but bottles work well for us so its all good. My son is getting used to the idea of Megan being here. We've had a few moment of unusually naughty behavior from him but nothing too bad. I'm slowly getting used to be sleep deprived! I thought after all the insomnia I've had waking up in the middle of the night for feeds would be easy but some mornings its a struggle to function properly!


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi all, 
Had the procedure yesterday and all went well. They looked after me so well and I could even keep baby with me until I went to theatre. DH then took him home to my mum. I did a practice run the night before and offered him both expressed and formula milk out of the bottle. Luckily I have a piglet and he took both so felt happy leaving him knowing he wouldn't be hungry as only managed to express 8 oz. Didn't have to express after the anaesthetic either, but he did sleep well last night!! 
Hoping that is the last I see of hospital for a while, lol!
I am in sleep deprived bliss too. Some days are hard but I feel so lucky.


----------



## Loompylooloo

Bumpity... Glad all went well. Somehow missed your post about going back in to hospital! Lucky LO took bottle! Is he officially named yet? 
Hope the rest of you are doing ok! 
Does anyone know how long you can keep boiled water in bottle for formula? Is it 12 or 24 hours? Have been using cartons but now using powder and can't remember what I was told!
All good here. Kitty slotted in to family life perfectly! She slept nearly 7 hours last night but in my arms so I have terrible stiff neck and shoulders this morning! Still feel exhausted though! 
Can we have a roll call of who was born when and how much they weighed for my sleep deprived brain pls.
Caitlin Lorna (Kitty) 31 January 2013 7lbs 4oz
Xxxxx


----------



## Seity

Samuel Vincent 4 February 2013 7lb 2oz

We don't boil water here. Simply put some water in the microwave for 15-20 sec, swirl to make it all the same temp/eliminate any hot spots, then add formula and serve.

Hurray for 7 hours!! I got a 4 hour block last night :happydance:


----------



## Lulu

Megan Hannah born Tuesday 19 Feb 2013 - 8lbs 4oz

I do boiled water in partially made up bottles (to 60mls) then top up with freshly boiled to 120mls and add powder. Should be able to keep cooled boiled water for 24 hrs. Sometimes I also make up entire feed (water & powder) then microwave for 30 secs or so and shake for probably between 30-60secs to eliminate hot spots.

I had nearly 5 hours out of Megan last night which is fab but a lot of the time she can be quite restless & difficult to wind, so she really likes to sleep on me. Like just now! Think I might need to invest in a sling otherwise I'm not going to get anything done around the house.


----------



## Lindylou

Yey Lulu!! Xxxx


----------



## Casper72

Seity, I'll be back on BnB now that I'm back to work. That probably sounds funny, but we don't have internet at home and trying to post here from my phone was too hard to I quit while on maternity leave. If you want, you can update Jaxens birthdate in the original thread. Born 12/7 3lb 13oz.

It's good to be back!


----------



## Seity

Makes perfect sense to me. I have an ipod touch and it's a pain to try and make posts etc from it via wifi. I imagine a phone works about the same via cell signal. Luckily I have a laptop at home. I even used the laptop to update from the hospital.


----------



## 3sisters

Seth arrival feb 7th , 7 lb. 3 oz

Still doing 2-3 hours. couple nights with gassy baby due to over milk supply. Cant wait for 4-5.


----------



## Lindylou

I'm getting 1:30 between 2-3 hour feeds/settling. I'm exhausted. Mw coming. Thinks might be colic or reflux


----------



## Lulu

Oh Lindy you will be shattered! My friend's little boy who is the same age as my son had bad reflux and she got the point where the only way she could feed him for a while was with him lying completely flat on the floor - it drove her bonkers! But he eventually grew out of it.

Hopefully it's nothing too complicated. :hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

Mw thinks it is colic so started coleif but got to go GP as possibly silent reflux. Going GP first thing tomorrow and hoping we get an appointment. Won't be impressed if they won't see a new baby straight away!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Anneliese Marie born 2-20-13 weighing 7lbs 6 1/2 oz 19 1/3 " long

I have her in bed with me at night and we nurse and sleep. We go to bed together between 8 and 9:30 and sleep a good 5 -6 hours getting up between 2:40 and 4:40 every morning depeding on bed time. Bed time is ruled by when I can't keep my eyes open anymore, lol. We're up for an hour-ish with diaper change and nursing/burping/nursing...then more sleep if it's not too close to me having to get up for school run. sleep at night makes for long wake times during the day! I definitely need a sling!!! and stock in diapers >.<


----------



## Seity

We had our 1 month appointment yesterday Samuel has gone from 20 inches, 7lb 2oz to 21.6 inches, 8lb 13oz!! He's huge compared to his older brother.
I have my 4 week PP in a few minutes and hope to get the all clear to start toning up again. I look skinny, but I feel flabby.


----------



## Bumpity1

How did you get on Lindy? Ive had a demanding baby too. Think the antibiotics I was on has upset his stomach as his poo went green and he has a lot of colicky symptoms. What with him being a hungry baby it has been exhausting too, so I sympathise. Some days I've not been able to put him down and he's wanted to feed constantly. Have toned arms if nothing else! He's been a lot better today, infact a dream baby. I've even managed to clean the house :happydance: poo is looking better too. I just have to take it day by day. 
He was 4 weeks old yesterday and is no longer like a newborn. He weighed 10lb 15oz so has grown loads. Now I'm enjoying watching him develope. He has his own little ways that make me smile, like he puts his left fist under his jaw when he's sleeping and smacks his lips together after a feed like he's really enjoyed a meal :), its so cute!


----------



## Lindylou

Bumpity - thanks. The GP said Thomas is thriving so felt better at that but treating him for both colic and silent reflux so on coleif and baby gaviscon. Just praying it helps. Dh has just taken him out in car to try and stop the crying and give me half an hours peace. It's exhausting me and making me and dh snap at each other. I'm getting a but resentful that he gets stressed at the crying when I have it 24/7 but he has a "break" at work and I do most of the night because he works. Stupid I know!


----------



## Seity

It's so hard when you have an unhappy baby. I hope things improve now. I know just how hard it can be from when Gabriel was little.


----------



## Bumpity1

Glad to here he's thriving otherwise Lindy :) my eldest was a forceps delivery, she came out with the hump and she cried non stop for the first few weeks. I used to have to walk out of the room and count to ten. I couldn't put her down and had to carry her around in a sling if I wanted to do anything else. You definitely need to make sure you get a break, even just to enjoy a bath for half an hour! Just try to remember it doesn't last forever. My breakthrough came when I bought a chair that rocked her. I hope things get better for you soon :hugs: but if you need to vent you know we are here!! Xx


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks bumpity. Just been out driving around to get him to sleep. It worked!!! Till I got back in house. Xx


----------



## Bumpity1

Oh Lindy my mum used to drive me to get me to sleep and I used to wake up as soon as she turned the car off. Has anyone suggested craniopathy? It's supposed to be excellent for babies who have reflux etc and also for babies who have had difficult births like forceps. My friend suggested it to me as I had a difficult ventouse delivery this time and we have a practitioner in our local town.


----------



## Lindylou

Ha ha the old tricks work the best. Will look into craniopathy, thanks for that. Xxxx


----------



## JJay

Charlie James Coulson 9lb12 22nd February 2013. 

He is doing well with his sleeping, apart from 3 all nighters so far but 2 if those were when my milk was coming in. He sleeps so much in the day - much more than Rosie ever did and seems to get over stimulated really easily. At first we thought it was wind as he was arching his back and screaming so we would take turns trying to rock/wind him but I worked out it always happened after he was bathed and changed each evening or after time spent on the activity mat. I now hold him still and close and he stops crying within around 5 mins and falls asleep! 

My main issue is that I can't put him down for a minute when Rosie's around. She's already hit him three times and tried to stand on his head :( we're making sure she gets plenty if attention but she is too young to understand properly so it's a bit of a nightmare! I've bought a sling so he can snooze in that while I do things with her. 

Glad to hear everyone is doing well and enjoying their little ones. I'm loving it (although v tired!) I know how quickly it passed last time so when I'm up at 2, 3,4,5 in the morning I'm remembering its such a short time and enjoying the extra cuddles! 

Xxx


----------



## Lulu

Jjay, Charlie sounds fab! Megan does something similar, first off she hates the bath! But any amount of over stimulation and she doesn't settle at all. Her favourite thing seems to be lying on Mummy and getting cuddles. Settles her down within a minute tops - every time.

The cuddles are fantastic but it definitely restricts what I can do around the house at times. Really must look into getting a sling, although I must admit I'm totally bambozzled by the options in slings!?! Which one have you gone for?


----------



## Lindylou

Thomas hates having a bath in his bath support thing but put him in with me or dh and he turns into a water baby. Think he loves the skin to skin thing. Xx


----------



## JJay

Charlie is the opposite, he loves the bath! Even if he's crying full belt it instantly calms him down. I had a terrible night last night as he's a little unwell (cold I think) and was projectile vomiting :( poor little man. No sick now for 10 hours so hopefully he's getting better. 

Lulu, I asked one of my friends who runs a sling library and she recommended the connecta integra. I wanted one that was easy to use and get Charlie in and out of. I bought a moby last time around and could not get the hang of it. The connecta seems really good so far and Charlie just drops off to sleep in it. They are quite pricy at £62 but if you check ebay they hold their value well and used ones sell for close to full price.


----------



## Seity

I didn't bother with a baby bath. I just float Samuel in the tub next to his brother. He seems to enjoy the water. He doesn't cry at least.

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8506/8554009259_5982b7bd2f.jpg


----------



## Bumpity1

JJay my eldest daughter wasn't impressed when I bought DD2 home, she wanted nothing to do with me. It's natural for her behaviour to be off as she's been your whole world. Hopefully it will pass soon. I'm lucky this being number 4 my children are used to sharing me. I feel like I'm not spending enough time with my 4yr old so feel a bit guilty. 
Hubby is away this week and trying to juggle the needs of 4 on my own is tiring! I don't usually get him down until at least midnight then I usually get 3 hours but after that I can be up every 1-1 1/2 hours. Having to get up at 6.30-7 means I'm not really getting much sleep. Don't feel too bad considering! Starting to get into a feeding routine during the day, he'll go every 3-4 hours now, so I feed 6.30-7am, 10.30, 2, 5.30-6, then after that he wants to feed most of the evening until I get him down. Needed to get feeds to fit in around the school run so its working out :). He seems to like the bath, but it needs to be fairly warm. It seems to put him in a trance :). Can't post a picture as still using my phone. Have got some on my twitter page so if you have access I'm @leboxall.


----------



## Loompylooloo

Hello ladies!
Sorry been awol but been really busy! Can't believe how fast time.has gone! Kitty is 6 weeks old today and waiting at Dr surgery for her 6 week check. Ds3 was diagnosed with congenital heart disease at his so feeling a little nervous! Sure all ok but can't help stressing! 
Been taking kitty to the cranial osteopath as we had such a quick labour and I can highly recommend it. I have a great


----------



## Lulu

Jjay, thanks for the recommendation of the sling. I'm such a doof, never even occurred to me to look at ebay! Sometimes I really can't see the wood for the trees :wacko:

Megan is very much like her brother at his age - baths = screaming blue murder. However, I haven't tried taking in her with me, she loves skin to skin so maybe I should give that a try.

Bumpity I know what you mean about not spending enough time with your 4 yr old. I feel the same about Euan. He goes to nursery in the afternoon and in the mornings I feel as if I'm either too exhausted to spend any quality time with him or when he's home from nursery I'm too busy trying to get housework done or make dinner. 

We have a similar feeding pattern to you, too. Roughly 6am/10am/2pm/6pm, etc Not always this exact but fairly close which I'm happy with. It fits in round getting Euan to and from nursery so that makes life a bit easier. Still haven't managed to stay away after the 6am feed and normally end up falling back asleep til between 7.30-8am when Euan wakes and comes through beside us and I then end up snoozing while he bounces on the bed or tries to get the cat to play with him. In fact at the weekend he even managed to get himself dressed, go down to the kitchen and pour his cereal into a bowl all by himself. Which isn't easy as the cereal and bowls are kept in the top cupboards! I'm still not 100% sure how he did it :wacko:


----------



## PerpetualMama

I've been awol too. moving house and renovating is exhaustig. Anneliese spends every other day snoozing for me so 'I can work and the next day crying every time i put her down. it gets frustrating because i have so much to accomplish and time is dwindling to get it all done :shrug: she still sleeps at night though so at least i can be thankful for that!

hope you all are well :)
seity...samual looks so long! really cute too:cloud9:

Anneliese had her first baby tub bath and it went beautifully. She seems to like baths of any sort, unlike her older brother who used to freak out every time


----------



## Loompylooloo

Hello ladies!
Sorry, had to stop writing as we were called in to see the Dr. Kitty's 6 week check went really well and I feel.so relieved after ds! She has a slight umbilical hernia but it should disappear by the time she is 1. She did a wee all over the bed which was funny and I forgot a spare nappy but we managed to dry the outside off and inside was dry. 
We are up once in the night so that's not too bad. Kitty has a sore throat and is a bit hoarse. 
We had ambulance drama with dh again on Saturday but better now!
How are all you and yours?


----------



## Seity

Great news loompy!

Hard to believe Samuel is 6 weeks today. He'll go to sleep sometime around 8 pm and only wakes 3-4 times a night. I love having a good sleeper!!
He's so much bigger than his brother at this age and almost ready to move up to 0-3 clothes. I may dig them out of the basement today if I'm feeling ambitious.
My in-laws were here last week and it was so nice to see them and let my MIL get lots and lots of Samuel time. Hopefully, we can drive down to visit them this summer. My youngest brother is flying out with one of his boys next week. I think he's bringing the 15 year old. I haven't seen any of my family, other than my sister who lives in Ohio, since we all flew out to California when Gabriel was 9 months old.


----------



## 3sisters

So good to hear that for the most part all is well. We seem to all be in sleep deprived bliss. I know that I get about 3 hours of sleep then 1.5 to 2.5 after that. I am usually breastfeeding in the bed at the time and only nurse on one side at a time. Baby Seth usually falls asleep after 10 minutes . I have had those days when I can't get anything done. I am so so grateful that I have this time off. I really want to enjoy this time with him.

He's a sweet baby but gets really demanding when he wants to feed. My husband just loves him to pieces and calls him his little buddy. I guess he is finally old enough to have a son. 

It's been good and my older daughter is home for spring break and to bond. She loves holding the baby and I can get alot of things done with those extra hands. 

I can hardly believe that 6 weeks have almost gone by. Is there a way for us to slow it down..

I will practice being in the present so I don't miss anything.....

Good luck to us all this week.


----------



## Bumpity1

3sisters my nights are exactly the same as yours. But Arlo/Jude ( yes really! We still haven't agreed) isn't ready for bed until 11-12 at night then I'm up by 7.30. He's just a hungry boy like his brother. Will have to introduce a bottle of extra hungry baby milk in the evening if it carries on as I seem to spend all evening feeding him and he still wakes all the time for food! I know there's nothing wrong with my milk supply because he's a right little fatty, he's just greedy:). He won't settle in the evening unless he's settled next to me in bed and he lets me know he's ready for sleep by getting very cross. He looks so like his brother it's unbelievable, the only difference are their noses. He's 6 weeks on Thurs and we have to have him registered by then. :dohh:


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi all, hope everyone is doing well. We finally registered our little man and have called him Jude Arlo :) He is doing really well and turned 6 weeks yesterday. We decide to weigh him yesterday to see how he compares to his brother as he is like a little clone! He weighed 12lb 9oz, exactly the same as his brother did at 6 weeks, it's amazing! He's smiling away at everyone and the girls love it. He's finally become a little person in their eyes and now they can't leave him alone. My days are slightly manic and I'm tired a lot but I look at my family and I'm so proud :). How is everyone doing? 

Jude Arlo born 7th Feb, 8lbs


----------



## 3sisters

Seity : It will be nice to see your family. Especially when they are little. Those photos are always the most amazing to see years later.

Seth is a fussy little guy and is going through a growth spurt. He is getting really big. I can see little leg rolls on his thighs. Just when I thought I knew his sleep cycle it changed. He kind of has a pattern but now he can sleep of a longer stretch maybe 4.5 hours and then up every two. My challenge is to have things be settled so that when this happens I can go to bed with him. My youngest daughter doesn't always let me...

My eldest daughter was visiting from college and she fell in love with the baby. She kept saying how good he smelled. It was so sweet to see them bond. She couldn't keep her hands off him. IT was so helpful too. But she left this morning...

I hvae a little cold so now I am so tired. Today I will just stay home and try to get in a nap. If possible.

Can't believe he is 6 weeks. My friend is pregnant and I went to visit her and missed being pregnant. Now it seems like a blurr..


----------



## Loompylooloo

I can't believe how quickly time is going! It seems like yesterday we were complaining about pregnancy aches and pains! 
Kitty is 7 weeks old and went to her first wedding yesterday.......50s style! It was so much fun apart from the blizzard outside! 
We have no routine here as things are different everyday so I am not sure about sleep/feeding patterns. Kitty loves the bath and looks like she'll be an Olympic swimmer ;)
I love hearing about all of your little ones!xxxx


----------



## PerpetualMama

I've caught a cold too :(, and I'm feeling quite crummy. Anneliese has been very cooperative these past few days as I try to wrap up the last bit of work at the house. We won't be in the new house on time, so I'll be paying double bills again. I am also grateful for my elder daughters and their helping hands. My girls are in love with their little Annie <3
My second eldest is now 8 weeks pregnant and saw a heartbeat Monday :)


----------



## Loompylooloo

Pm huge congratulations on your daughter's pg! How exciting!


----------



## Lindylou

Pp- congratulations on your daughters scan lovely news. 

Will update soon. Been a bit manic here.


----------



## 3sisters

pm- congrats

It seems like all our babies are growing by leaps and bounds and we are becoming increasingly busy. Funny how they say this is the easy time. But I now remember yes, I can keep him in the stroller and he will go where I do. Maybe not when I want but he is rather easy to take around. Although he hates the carseat and gets angry in there unless asleep.

Is anyone else experiencing joint pain ? I have a significant amount of joint pain when I get up after being asleep or sitting for long times. My wrist really hurts.

I had my first 4-5 hour stretch last night... woo too... I felt like a rested soul. Praying tonight again. Wouldn't that be lovely. My bags might go away.


----------



## 3sisters

Will anyone on here be having another baby? Or thinking about it ?


----------



## Loompylooloo

3sisters.....I would love more but too old and broken now ;) I don't think I could do the sickness again either! Are you planning to have more? Funny you should mention your wrist as my thumb joint really hurts. My pelvis also aches when I wake up in the morning. Will go to the osteopath when kids back at school.
Dd just been sick in her bed....Bleurgh! Also had a stressful day with completely crazy neighbour and fence wars. 
Looking forward to sweet dreams.
Sleep tight! xxxxx


----------



## Lindylou

I want another!! But this was my first xx


----------



## 3sisters

I am the old lady of our group. sigh. It feels so strange to say that. i guess I know that my time is limited to have more and I am sad to say goodbye to that. not sure if i can go through that again. Just normal emotional processing i guess. My husband says no. he is 43 and i will be 45 in 3 months. Wow alot has happened in a year.


----------



## Seity

Congrats PM!

I didn't even intend this one, so vasectomy to prevent any more oops babies here. I say better 40 than pregnant! :rofl:
I'm actually feeling good. Been doing my exercises to tone back up when I can find the time.
I start back at work next week. Looking forward to getting back to a more normal life.


----------



## Lindylou

I hate the thought of going back. Hoping the locums covering me buck their ideas up so I don't have to go back too soon. Hoping for October. X


----------



## Lulu

Hello ladies, how are we all doing?

Been a little awol lately, just trying to keep on top of things!?!

PM - Congratulations on your daughter's pregnancy, how is she feeling? Have you managed to move house yet? I've lost track of when you were supposed to move.

Seity I do long for some 'normal' routine but at the moment I can't bear the thought of going back to work just now. Think I might start back in August, which is earlier than I had originally planned, but still far enough off. Lindy was is you do again? It's a nightmare when the person covering your job isn't doing a very good job! Not quite covering my role but we started a new officer last October, and he just doesn't seem to get what he's supposed to be doing! I've been trying to get it through to him since he started and I don't think my boss believed me when I explained what I'd told him and how often. I met up with one of my friends from work last week and I think my boss now understands what I was trying to explain to her - apparently she is going off her head with him! Feel bad as I'm his supervisor so it is my responsibility to make sure he knows his job but at the same time it was my boss who interviewed and appointed the guy so I don't feel that bad :lol:

Anyway back to babies - I can't believe Megan is 6 weeks old today :) Me and DH were just saying at the weekend that we can't believe she's only 6 weeks as it's flown by so fast but at the same time I can hardly think back to a time when she wasn't here. It's so weird. She definitely belongs here and completes our family. So 3sisters - definitely the last one for us. No more!


----------



## Seity

We have a roller! Samuel now rolls belly to back.


----------



## Lindylou

Hey ladies

Lulu- I'm a dentist so on the nhs I have a target of work I need to reach or have to pay the nhs money back. Paying back is hard because even if Dobr reach target still have to run the practice, pay staff etc. hoping they buck up and reach targets! One of my friends who I thought, and always made out, he was a head down work hard type is doing the worse!

Hope you are all ok. 

How do you encourage tummy time? Thomas cries when I out him on his tum.


----------



## Seity

If you have a LO who doesn't like being on their tummy. Do it anyway for 1-2 minutes, multiple times a day. They may be crying, but they won't be crying for long periods of time and it's cumulative, so 10 min of TT can be five 2 min sessions. Also, if they're really bad about it you can put them on your chest so they're at ~45 angle and let them do their tummy time that way.


----------



## Lulu

^^ This is what we do for tummy time. Megan really doesn't like it at the moment and makes her feelings known after about 30 seconds so she spends a lot of time on my tummy.

Seity, woo hoo for a rolling Samuel :) I love seeing them become more mobile and developing in new ways.

Megan is becoming more awake these days, she's been such a sleepy wee thing up until about a week ago, so now she's becoming more aware of things it's great. 

I'm so completely amazed by how well Euan is coping with her being here. He really does love her to bits, he loves to try and hold her and give her cuddles - with supervision obviously, he's not quite figured out how to support her head yet! - but it's so cute to see the two of them together :) This is a photo I gave both grandparents for Easter.
 



Attached Files:







euan&megan.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Seity

Aww, lovely photo!


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks ladies!

Lovely pic x


----------



## jojo1972

I'm 40 now and just had my daughter (16.02.13) and would love to have another! my Son is only 18 months old though (I had him at 39). My husband wants another but the doctors have said NO it would be risky :cry: Due to complications after having my gorgeous girl xxx


----------



## PerpetualMama

no ore babies here! DH just got his first negative sample result, in 2 weeks we'll try for another negative and then I will breathe a big sigh of relief! I will be a memere in November and can't imagine having another myself. I want to start living life and enjoying Annie...she's 7 weeks now and all this time has been spent moving and prepping the new house. We moved in officially 6 days ago and I've been at the old house cleaning it out all week. nearly done praise God!
I am looking forward to working (want the income) but not to leaving Annie. With the house buying and move I feel cheated of quality time with the baby :(. I may be back to work next week if weather holds out!
DD is doing well, baby has limbs, hand and feet now :) growing on schedule! This could really happen this time <3 (she lost one 14 months ago). 
Annie is asleep at the breast, hoping she stays asleep a bit so I can shower and get ready to wrap up things at the old house


----------



## Bumpity1

No more babies here either. I think I'm blessed to have 4, considering I had to have fertility treatment for my first. Couldn't put my body through it again, it's definitely had enough,lol! 
So good to see everyone is doing so well :). Jude was 9 weeks yesterday and had his first immunisations. He cried most of the afternoon, bless him. Proper tears, I felt so sorry for him. Pleased to say he's a much happier chap today. 
Finding things a little easier now as he's not so demanding for food or cuddles and will quite happily spend more time on his activity mat. He prefers lying flat to being in his chair, unlike all the others who liked to be upright. The best thing is that he seems to save his best gummy grins for his siblings who just adore him.

Congrats PM on your DD pregnancy, that's fantastic news and wow how exciting for you, you've got a lot going on!


----------



## Lulu

PM - congratulations on your daughter's pregnancy, sounds like it's all going smoothly so fingers crossed that it continues like that. You must be exhausted moving house and clearing out your previous one while trying to look after Annalise. Puts me feeling tired to shame! 

Megan is 7 weeks now too and can't believe how well she has fitted into life here. She has big smiles for her Daddy and big brother just like Jude Bumpity. 

I'm constantly amazed by how much Euan loves his little sister - earlier tonight just after I'd got Megan settled into her basket and was doing Euan's bedtime stories, she stirred a little (had the monitor with me in Euan's room) so he said I'll go to her and I could hear him on the monitor saying 'Don't worry Megan, your big brother's here, it's ok'. It almost brought me to tears it was so sweet :cloud9:

PM - I've suggested to DH about going for the 'op' and he has agreed to look into it. There will be a waiting list so hopefully he'll think about it quickly!!


----------



## 3sisters

I guess we are all so very busy with our babies. 

It's been nice and for the most part things are going very well. i find I am alot calmer this time around. I really can't believe that I just had a baby. It seems so far away.


----------



## Lindylou

I cannot believe how fast Thomas is growing and how quickly time is flying. SLOW DOWN!! 

If your baby cried (lots!) and even goes red in the face, no noise , then massive cries what would you do? I don't seem to be able to console him sometimes. Some people say leave him to self settle but I don't want to if it is mean - it will be so hard to do!


----------



## 3sisters

Lindylou; Someone once said to when baby has a crying attack and is so upset breaking the pattern might help him get distracted enough to calm down. I heard to gently blow in their face to catch attention. Then take care of the next item like feeding or whatever.

I trick my little one with petting his hair and stoking his cheek. It distracts him then I try to feed or carry. He absolutely hates the car and carseat. Trips in the car are so long and then he is hysterical and red in the face. I have to kind of reset him...Sometimes it works for a little while and then sometimes he is just too worked up.

Luckily my little guy won't say no to the boob. Even during mass hysteria he seems to calm enough. I have a joke with my husband that my plan is just to feed him until he bursts on those days that it is tough..

Hope it helps.


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi All! How is everyone getting on? Does everyone else feel time is flying. I can't believe we are already half way through May! Jude is such a little person now and I'm loving it. He chuckles so easily and is ticklish too. I hope his personality carries on this way :) The only problem I'm having is he is refusing the bottle. I'm trying to give him one bottle in the evening to give me a break and start the weaning process, but when I do it's the only time he screams and cries like mad :( He's quite a big boy and needs feeding every three hours day and night. He was going through the night but now he's hungry again. I can't wait until I can wean him, hopefully it will fill him up more. He's the only LO of mine that refused a dummy so he's not been used to having something else in his mouth. Anyone else had the same problem?


----------



## Lindylou

Hi bumpity. Time is going too fast! I'm still totally bd Thomas. Bit unsure how to ween and introduce bottles. HV said to express but its so confusing! Sorry can't help. Xxx


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi Lindy! Yes I heard that you should offer the bottle with your own milk and someone else give it to him. It's just so time consuming. Jude has taken three different types of bottles for about two days each then decides he doesn't want it anymore and goes mad if I try. I always wean gradually off the breast, dropping one feed at a time. I wanted to start now and be finished by 6 months as going on holiday. One tip I can give you is to leave the early morning feed as the last one to drop as that's when you least want to sort a bottle out and you can stay snuggled up in bed :) 
Noticed you've got a weight loss ticker. I've started a diet this week as need to lose a stone too. Good luck with it xx


----------



## Lindylou

What diet are you doing? Mine is sort of to pot this week as it was my birthday- any excuse!! Doing slimming world but don't go to classes. Find this weight so stubborn. Want to get my weight back down before pregnant again!! Think I want to keep night Nd morning feed. It's the daytime ones that tie you down. Feel bad stopping though. I know this sounds pathetic but my SIL has been bf for 13 months now. Also the feeding is something just for me and Thomas and worried he will be less bonded to me if I stop. Stupid and insecure I know!! Xxx


----------



## Seity

6-8 weeks is the window of opportunity for introducing a bottle with the least chance of it being rejected. I had to go back to work at that time anyway, so Samuel gets bottles during the day from his dad. We use the NUK brand which seem to work really well for babies who also breast feed. Also, babies are more likely to take a bottle if mom isn't offering it or around because they know the real deal is right there, so will often refuse when they know that mom is an option.
Samuel is on the smaller side, but is a frequent eater. He'll do a 4-5 hour block of sleep first thing and then usually wakes up every 2 hours after that to eat and at most goes 3 hours during the day. I can't imagine having a baby that slept the night this early on. Samuel is an infinitely better sleeper than Gabriel was at any point in his first year.
I plan to BLW just like I did with Gabriel, so no food until he's 6 months old. I never found that feeding more made them sleep better and while I'm sure some babies sleep the night, I think that's just unusually lucky for those parents and not to be expected.
I'm hoping to breast feed Samuel until he's 2 years old, but Gabriel self weaned at 22 months, so however long he wants is OK by me.
I'm trying not to lose weight. I'm already below where I want to be, so I'm the opposite and trying to gain (healthy) weight or at least maintain my current weight. I was doing ok for a while and then got the flu and now I can't seem to get back up to where I was.
Good luck to those of you working on losing weight. I hope you have good success.


----------



## Bumpity1

Yeh it's funny that Jude woud take a bottle when he was little but now prefers the real deal :). I couldn't BF for that long. Jude is a hungry boy and I know he will need solids before 6 months. Seity, do you express for when your at work or does Samuel have formula? I find expressing tedious so am amazed with women who seem to manage to fit it in easily.
Lindy, don't worry if you give up BF before your SIL. I've read that your body is depleated of its iron stores by around 6 months and that's why they recommend babies are started to be weaned onto solids by then. So if your giving him formula you know he's getting his iron. So there is bonuses I guess. I'm doing SW too! I don't go to classes either but am doing it online. This is my first week so we will see. I like the idea of SW while BF as its just healthy eating and as much as you like. I feel like having something sweet right now, am fighting it........


----------



## Seity

I go home for an hour at lunch time so I can nurse Samuel. I also hand express once in the afternoon for 15 minutes at work and usually get enough for one of his bottles the next day. Pumps don't work for me for some reason. A benefit to that is I express right into the bottle and there's no clean up after. Next day my husband just has to warm the bottle up. We give formula for any other feedings he wants while I'm at work. 
I combo fed my first because I had a low milk supply, so even though it's much better this time around, it's easier not to stress about pumping/expressing for every daytime feed.


----------



## 3sisters

Time is really flying by. I have a friend being induced in two days and I can't even believe that was me a few months ago. Seth just started giggling on Mothers Day. Not for me but for my husband. I am waiting to get a good giggle all to myself. I just adore him.

I would like to slow down time but got sucked into a project. After next week I am going to slow it down. 

I too am on a weight loss plan. I haven't lost any weight after two weeks post partum. I lost about 17 lbs but have the rest. Sadly I started overweight so should really lose around 40. Breastfeeding makes me so hungry. I know that will go down by month 6 but next month is my 45th birthday and I want to not feel it. Still can't fit into pre maternity clothes but getting close...

Is anyone else having a hard time ? With eating from breastfeeding ?

Will get a new pump next week and start slowly stockpiling milk for the fall, when I go back to school. Hopefully I can handle all this and not be stressed.


----------



## Bumpity1

I was really hungry to begin with but I think my body has adjusted. I am now trying to lose weight. I could probably do with losing up to 28lbs but will be happy with 14lbs for now. 
Spoke to the health visitor about Jude's absolute refusal of the bottle and how he has a complete meltdown if I put the teat anywhere near his mouth. She's told me I pretty much have no chance of getting him onto a bottle as he clearly doesn't want it. Once he's being weaned and taking a beaker I can put milk into that. Can't believe it, thought she'd have some magic answer! He's so different from the others. They all took dummy's and bottles but he's not interested. 
How's everyone's elses LO's doing?


----------



## 3sisters

I will be trying the bottles next week. So far I haven't pumped but I do leak alot and know it might be hard the first week I start. Don't know if he will take the bottle but I do not want him to want the bottle over me. I don't want to stop or alter my breastfeeding connection. 

I joke that I will stop before middle school. I wonder how long moms pump, maybe until one year old..?


----------



## Seity

I would say probably nobody pumps after 1 year because you can give cows milk then.


----------



## Loompylooloo

I feel so bad I have been awol for so long.....things have been mad here! Dh has been bad with his asthma and things went crazy for me when Angelina Jolie announced she was a mutant like me....I did a radio interview, newspaper interview and 2 tv interviews that day and have been really busy running my online support forum. 
I have really missed you all and your news! Hope I didn't offend anyone by disappearing! I Fe so terrible about it! 
So what are all the gorgeous ones up to? Kitty is rolling both ways and giggles when the mood takes her! She is so smiley and happy. She sleeps really well and is adored by her brothers and sister. I can't believe she is already 4 months old! 
Looking forward to being back in touch with you all xxxxxx


----------



## Bumpity1

Hello Loompy!!! Oh I thought about you when the news about Angelina broke. It's an issue we are hearing a lot about at the moment. Think we are all busy with our LO's. Jude is a happy smiley baby too. He even laughs at himself in the mirror. He rolls onto his front but then gets stuck so I'm forever turning him over. Glad to hear all is going well with you and Kitty. :)


----------



## Loompylooloo

Bumpity, so pleased to hear from you! Jude sounds delicious! I wish we could get all the Lo together!


----------



## Seity

Samuel is doing well. Had his 4 month appt today. 12lb 3oz, 24.75 inches, and 16 in HC.
Rolls front to back only still, but gets from his back onto his side, so getting closer to rolling both ways. He's a pretty laid back kid, which is a relief compared to his brother and we're getting closer to STTN. He went 8:30-4 the other day and he gets up at 5/5:30 most days. I'm sure the 4 month sleep regression will likely kick in any day now and screw that up.


----------



## 3sisters

The 4 month regression , yikes. I think it juat started but I sleep and nurse well so it hasn't been so horrible. I remember that night I got 5 hours of sleep.. Heaven.. Will it ever happen again.. / lol


----------



## Seity

Oh no! I hope it's short lived for you. I've been lucky so far and no sign of it from Samuel. I'm more than happy to keep it that way after living through Gabriel's 1-78 week sleep regression. :haha:


----------



## Lindylou

Dont think sleep could get worse. Now end up with him in bed with me most nights


----------



## Bumpity1

Same here, Jude goes down about 9 but wakes for a feed between 12-1 so I bring him in with me. Makes life easier as he's a piggy! He will wake every 2 hours for a feed. Think it's part hunger and part comfort. He's on 3 meals a day but is having about 7-8 milk feeds a day. Saw HV today and she says I should give him puddings too. She said once he's having proteins he will demand my milk less. Once he's 6months and eating everything it should get better. He weighed 18lbs and is 66cms. 
Would be lovely to get the LO's together Loompy.


----------



## Loompylooloo

Wow. Three meals a day already! I am holding off for a while as I am not sure kitty is ready and to be honest inhale forgotten how to wean! Going t the weaning group with the HVs next week to re-learn! When did you start and how? Kitty waking up about 3 for a feed. She has her first TOOTH! Second will be here any day. Can't believe it! Ay more teeth in the group?


----------



## Lindylou

No teeth here yet. No idea how to wean. Going to try a bit if baby rice tomorrow!


----------



## Seity

No teeth here, but I was a late teether and Gabriel didn't get his first until he was almost 1, so I don't expect Samuel will get any early either.
He's not ready for food yet. Still has the tongue thrust reflex and doesn't hold things really yet, although he's finally starting to try. I like waiting til 6 months to give food anyway and skip the whole puree thing.


----------



## Lindylou

Thomas grabs my hand if I'm eating and pulls it to his mouth. Put a bit of strawberry in those mesh bag things and he loved it. He really stares when we eat ...makes me feel guilty.


----------



## Bumpity1

Hi Ladies,

Jude uses one of those mesh things! He particularly loves banana in it. He holds it and chews it, he makes such a mess but I think they are brilliant at teaching them to feed themselves and chew without the worry of choking. I used one with my other son too. How's weaning going Lindy? I've been persevering with a sippy cup and Jude is beginning to use it. 
No teeth here, which I'm thankful for as I'm still BF :). I wish Jude only woke at 3 for a feed but he wakes all the time! Trying not to stress about it as I know he will sleep eventually!!!!???? The fact he's so good during the day makes up for it.

Hope your all keeping well and the UK ladies are enjoying the weather :) xx


----------



## Lindylou

Hi bumpity! It's tooooooooooo hot! Thomas is loving his food. Those mesh bags are great aren't they. He loves strawberries in them. Makes a mess but love the slurping noises. Only did baby rice a couple of times. He now has porridge for breakfast sometimes with a little fruit after then milk through the day. In the evening he has had broccoli cauliflower and carrot blitzed together or mash with cheese or sweet potato mash. Didn't really eat tonight though. I'm blaming the heat. 
No teeth here either which is good because I'm still bf as well. I don't get full sleeps either. He is in bed with me most of the night now. Give up trying to put him in crib I crave every second of sleep!


----------

